#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-14
<superm1> Daviey, somehow the new branch is already 80 megs.
<superm1> i dont get it :)
<Daviey> hehe
<superm1> i'm uploading the changes for the splash in the new branch
<Daviey> one thing i was thinking about doing....
<superm1> i'm gonna redo an ISO build in a little bit too after I add this to it and update the isolinux splash
<superm1> sure?
<Daviey> on pegasus - have a central branch area (that bzr updates on cron) and all files used on mythbuntu server symlink to the branch?
<superm1> oh thats a great idea
<superm1> have it run as the user i created for doing the builds
<superm1> i think the user is called mythbuntu
<Daviey> saw that user
<superm1> put it in somethign like /var/cache/mythbuntu_bzr_branch
<Daviey> only concern i have... what happens if a script get's updated midbuild
<superm1> and then you can symlink everything around
<Daviey> imbrandon wanted us to try and use /storage more
<superm1> what is /storage?
<Daviey> hmm
<superm1> probably because its easier to backup
<superm1> one directory
<superm1> rather than 8
<Daviey> probably
<Daviey> one problem.... if pegasus can't commit
<Daviey> maybe it should be a co only folder
<superm1> well most work i do locally anyhow
<superm1> and then commit
<Daviey> thats dandy then
<superm1> so as long as we both agree to work that way
<Daviey> i think that's the best way
<Daviey> keeps it all centralised
<Daviey> tbh.. i started getting confused where everything was :)
<superm1> indeed.  (even though bzr's intention is decentralization.....)
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> Also, doing it this way is easier than scp, and makes us checlk everything in :
<superm1> well the only thing i dont want to check in is the binary debs that we get
<superm1> i'd rather scp those
<superm1> because i think that will clog the bzr branch more quickly
<Daviey> they should be built server side tho surely?
<superm1> well until we have access to those buildd's
<superm1> that imbrandon was talking about no
<Daviey> wish bzr gave a Kb/s
<superm1> Daviey,   were you thinking of anything else that needs to be installed in the env
<superm1> other than whats there?
<Daviey> not that i can think of
<Daviey> but it's nearly 1:00am - so best ask in the morning :)
<superm1> oh you and your GMT time.
<superm1> Daviey, should also setup a script that we can call to update bzr immediately if we wanted to test immediately
<Daviey> i'm doing that now
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> thinking ahead of me now....
<superm1> uh oh
<superm1>  :)
<Daviey> where should i put it, probably best not to have it in /usr/bin
<superm1> well /usr/local/bin would be fine
<superm1> it will need sudo either way
<Daviey> "sudo bzrupdate"
<superm1> tested and verified :) ?
<superm1> howd did we handle an amd64 build previously?
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> we didn't
<superm1> on another machine?
<superm1> well there is an amd64 iso on there
<Daviey> DaveMorris built it locally
<superm1> oh
<superm1> and scp'ed it in
<Daviey> he said he is happy to d it tho
<superm1> well let me see how well this iso comes out
<superm1> as long as its good, then sure
<superm1> the only big changes are graphical though
<superm1> so i dont know the urgency
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> I've also added a cron.daily for the bzr update
<superm1> so about what time will that happen?
<Daviey> my cron.daily seems to run 6:00 am or something
<Daviey> not quite sure tbh
<superm1> k
<Daviey> might add "echo $DATE"
<Daviey> just to see
<Daviey> or rather 2date > file"
<superm1> well doesnt output go into dead.letter of ~ for mythbuntu user
<superm1> or was that just somethign that happened in gentoo for me
<Daviey> I'm surprised your not still "emerge gnome".....  i gave up on gentoo after 6 hours
<superm1> my gentoo days are long over
<superm1> i used it for a year or two straight
<superm1> and then saw the light
<Daviey> isn't dead.letter only for mailed mails?
<Daviey> or mails that couldn't get delivered?
<Daviey> i know cronjobs that don't exit cleanly mails
<superm1> well whenever i had emerge --sync run in a cron job, its output showed up in /root/dead.letter
<superm1> so i'm not sure
<Daviey>  /storage/bzrlastupdate <- shows the date of the last cron bzr update
<superm1> ah nice
<superm1> okay my iso build just finished
<superm1> well see how this looks
* Daviey crosses fingers
<superm1> ha ubuntu usplash showed up.  i guess something went astray during that step.  probably deb in the wrong place
<Daviey> send again?
<Daviey> DCC seems borked
<superm1> hmm
<superm1> i'll put in my webspace then
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/~supermario/isolinux_splash.png
<Daviey> I'm impressed!
<superm1> that can even be adjusted yet i think like 30 pixels lower
<superm1> but i fixed the colors and all
<superm1> for the text
<Daviey> nice
<superm1> so we're getting there
<Daviey> wonder how it looks 16:9/10
<superm1> well not pretty i'd imagine
<superm1> but that is just the isolinux splash, so not expected to be "beautiful"
<Daviey> Who understands ubiquity the best?
<superm1> jetsradiem
<superm1> he's been really really busy though
<superm1> i've talked to him a little on jabber
<Daviey> next time you see him / fancy asking him to draw a diagram?
<superm1> i drew one
<superm1> the flow chart?
<Daviey> not of our process - of how ubiquity works
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> yea i'll do that
<superm1> he's waiting for a mail back from the ubiquity guys
<superm1> about some questions he had
<Daviey> "Why is it in such a mess?"
<superm1> but from the understanding he's told me thus far, its a debconf frontend
<superm1> mainly
<superm1> so each question asked in the installer has to correspond to "something"
<Daviey> something being a --reconfigure?
<superm1> well it supplies the answers given to each package's --reconfigure
<superm1> i think
<Daviey> cute
<superm1> but trust me, i want info on how things work as much as you do
<superm1> so that we can really get a move on this
<superm1> and not be stuck still here
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, i dont suppose you could point me to a manual for the mceusb2.  Im trying to reprogram those buttons and lost mine
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop,  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote#Programmable_Buttons
<tgm4883_laptop> awesome, thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> arg, I cant get it to do anything
<tgm4883_laptop> is it possible that it doesn't like some remotes?
<tgm4883_laptop> i mean remote codes?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> there are only certain ones that do
<tgm4883_laptop> I dont think it likes mine
<superm1> can you take a digi cam picture of the remote
<superm1> and show me
<tgm4883_laptop> well i get it into the program mode
<tgm4883_laptop> but it gives me the 4 blinks for failure
<superm1> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> for every button i try
<superm1> try teaching it another remote
<tgm4883_laptop> yep, it works fine for my stb remote
<tgm4883_laptop> but not my tv
<superm1> well how about this.
<superm1> can you teach your stb remove your tv code
<superm1> and then teach that to your mceusb2 remote
<tgm4883_laptop> wait, i may have spoke too soon
<tgm4883_laptop> it gives me the two blinks for successful, but still doesn't turn anything off
<superm1> sounds to me like you lose :)
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> i think i'll try ir transmitting
<tgm4883_laptop> cause the stb remote does turn my tv off and volume
<tgm4883_laptop> what the heck, works now
<tgm4883_laptop> all it needed was a little threatening
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, sorry to keep buggin you, one more question.  the lircd.conf file contains the remote codes corrisponding to each key, and the lircrc file contains each program, the remote key, and what keyboard key it corrisponds to correct?  So if i used irw and that shows me which key is being pressed I could search for that key in lircrc to see what keyboard key it connects to right?
<tgm4883_laptop> that ended up being longer than intended
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, the lircrc doesnt necessarily have the keyboard key it corresponds to
<superm1> some apps use a function instead
<superm1> like "pause"
<superm1> or "stop"
<superm1> take a look at a lircrc on the wiki for good exmpamples
<superm1> or even examples
<rogue780|mythsvr> have I missed anything too exciting lately?
<superm1> rogue780|mythsvr, exciting, well i am rebuilding the ISO images in a few min to reflect all the new artwork
<superm1> nothign else really
<superm1> and rogue780|mythsvr this is it on my tv if i didnt show ya: http://www.mythbuntu.org/~supermario/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_bootup.jpg
<superm1> so you can see it alive and in action
<rogue780|mythsvr> cool. I'll have to download the new iso and try it tomorrow
<rogue780|mythsvr> and indeed you showed me. it looks nice
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks superm1, couldn't find a more entry and it didn't seem to do anything so i added it to the lircrc file
<superm1> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> needed something to cycle the commercial skip feature
<tgm4883_laptop> although i found something that doesn't make sense
<superm1> what?
<tgm4883_laptop> why is the commercial skip cycle and the tuner switch buttons in the same menu.  I cant see why you would use both at the same time, but with them in the same menu you cant have the same button for both
<tgm4883_laptop> a problem with the mythkeys plugin i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> well g'night
<superm1> night rogue780|mythsvr
<superm1> do you really need a tuner switch button though?
<tgm4883_laptop> i dont, but the gf sometimes wants to watch live tv
<superm1> well if you go to the guide
<superm1> and choose a channel on another tuner
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> it switches tuners for you
<tgm4883_laptop> that makes sense
<tgm4883_laptop> is the weather plugin broken for anyone else?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> it broke
<superm1_> tgm4883_laptop, it broke recently
<superm1_> when msnbc changed their format
<superm1_> its fixed in svn, but not in 0.20-fixes yet
<superm1_> Daviey, tomorrow morning when you awaken: I created a script, build_x86_iso on pegasus, it will build a x86 iso image using the centralized bzr area.  All the symlinks are setup properly and i'm doing a test build with it right this minute
<annibis> hey is anybody active in here?
<gardengnome> morning
<DaveMorris> morning
<gardengnome> morning DaveMorris
<superm1> Daviey, the new ISO is up.  i haven't tested it yet, and apparently don't have time to as i'm leaving for work in a few min.  I also updated this changelog and added it to the download page
<gardengnome> morning superm1
<superm1> morning gardengnome
<superm1> sorry to have to run quick, gardengnome i'll be back in ~ 8 hrs :)
<gardengnome> no worries, i was just saying hi ;)
<Daviey> superm1, heya
<rogue780|mythsvr> 'mornin' all
<bendailey> morning
<bendailey> Does mythtv normally run mythfill database automatically or do I need to make a cron job?
<Daviey> mine is a cron.daily
<Daviey> imbrandon, ping
<bendailey> ok so a cron entry is needed?
<imbrandon> pong
<imbrandon> Daviey, ^
<Daviey> imbrandon, i see you did a lugradio interview
<imbrandon> Daviey, heh yea i was on lug radio this week
<Daviey> Just listening to it now!
<imbrandon> cool
<imbrandon> ( it was recorded 2 weeks ago )
<imbrandon> :)
<Daviey> didn't realise it was so far behind...
<imbrandon> only this week because of UDS
<imbrandon> normaly its only 3 days behind
<Daviey> (remember you saying you had a radio interview - didn't realise it was lugradio)
<imbrandon> yea
<Daviey> actually, there is a flattering mention of mythtv for ubuntu aswell :)
<imbrandon> yea from jono
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> i havent listend to it all yet
<imbrandon> only the first half
<Daviey> yeah... the eps are so long now.  You can't pay attention for 1h12mins!
<imbrandon> well i'm at work too
<imbrandon> i'll finish it when i get home
<Daviey> Did you have any joy kicking for the mailing list?
<imbrandon> actualy i need to do that today again
<imbrandon> now that people are back in town
<gardengnome> imbrandon: just looking at your blog entry on virtualbox. FYI, the feisty server kernel won't boot in virtualbox but they're working on it
<Daviey> gardengnome, is that a feisty bug or virtualbox?
<imbrandon> gardengnome, hrm , not sure
<gardengnome> i have no clue.
<gardengnome> http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/289
<gardengnome> ^^
<imbrandon> gardengnome, ahh thanks for pointing that out
<gardengnome> i got burned by that bug last night :(
<imbrandon> tried a gutsy kernel ?
<gardengnome> nope
<imbrandon> jono !!
<imbrandon> :)
<gardengnome> i just wanted to try out those svn debs i made. then i got annoyed when it wouldn't boot ;)
<jono> hey
<imbrandon> jono, superm1 says thanks for the flattering mythtv comments on LR
<imbrandon> :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> lugradio?
<Daviey> http://www.lugradio.org/
<keescook> superm1: distant, massively delayed "pong".  :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-15
<superm1> hey guys i'm back
<tgm4883> hi
<tgm4883> welcome back
<superm1> did i miss much today?
<tgm4883> i haven't seen much happen
<tgm4883> slow day
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> although I suppose thats a good thing
<tgm4883> from the support side
<superm1> hehe
<Daviey> superm1, grr - was just about to go to bed
<Daviey> How's the new job?
<superm1> haha Daviey
<superm1> isnt it a bit early for that
<superm1> for you?
<Daviey> cheeky g1t
<Daviey> it's 0:38
<superm1> well it was just a first day, you know orientation and getting things all set up and such
<superm1> but i found the ibm internal ubuntu guys, and they maintain some utilities for use inside there.  so you can bet your butt feisty is on my thinkpad that i got for work ;)
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> superm1, have you heard this week's eps of lugradio?
<superm1> but all the real "work work" starts tomorrow after the CC meeting
<superm1> i havent followed lugradio
<superm1> should i listen to this weeks though?
<Daviey> Jono gave a favourable mention
<Daviey> only brief - but still good
<superm1> awesome
<superm1> good PR is always a great thing, no matter how big it is
<Daviey> <imbrandon> jono, superm1 says thanks for the flattering mythtv comments on LR
<superm1> oh?
<superm1> i'm assuming that was meaning Daviey says thanks?
<superm1> since i wasnt around...
<Daviey> so your thanks is already given!
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> think so
<Daviey> i said: <Daviey> actually, there is a flattering mention of mythtv for ubuntu aswell :)
<Daviey> 5 mins before imbrandon said that
<superm1> yea just a mix up then.  well thanks from me nonetheless then :)
<Daviey> hehe
<Daviey> He was pleased with the frontend package
<superm1> ubuntu-mythtv-frontend i'm taking it
<Daviey> auto setting mythfrontend to start on boot
<superm1> ah yes
<Daviey> If i heard correctly - he's only just updated from Breezy
<superm1> yes
<superm1> quite a big jump up
<superm1> but you know if you've got a stable box that you dont want to break-
<superm1> those are the sacrafices you make
<Daviey> yep - my backend is still edgy, with gnome aswell :(
<Daviey> wanna get it cleaned up - but don't want to break it
<superm1> i've got a dapper backend, that i build backports for manually
<superm1> and a feisty
<Daviey> 2 backends?
<superm1> yes
<Daviey> can i ask why?
<superm1> because the master backend is only a 600mhz p3
<superm1> try comm flagging on that
<Daviey> hehe... DaveMorris does!
<Daviey> Oh that cron.daily ran at "Mon May 14 06:25:51 CDT 2007"
<superm1> ah good
<superm1> i ran the script a few times myself before i went to bed
<superm1> updated the screens a few minutes ago here: http://www.mythbuntu.org/screenshots
<superm1> oh btw
<superm1> did you fix the urls?
<superm1> so they weren't node/#?
<Daviey> ahh.. the normal bzrupdate doesn't add the date.. only the cron job
<Daviey> imbrandon did
<superm1> how? i looked for that for a bit but didnt know what needed to be done to make it happen
<Daviey> I did see an option in the admin set i think
<superm1> well its much much better this way for sure
<Daviey> Pic "Initial Usplash bootscreen" - is that correct?
<superm1> refresh
<superm1> your ff cache is showing the old one
<Daviey> http://www.mythbuntu.org/admin/settings/clean-urls
<superm1> i had clean-urls on already
<superm1> that fixed the urls so that it didnt make blah.cgi?q=blah
<superm1> for urls
<Daviey> ah so it was.. looks better now
<superm1> i didnt want to go through and update all the screens though, just the ones that showed the really big changes
<Daviey> hmm... the usplash deb is in bzr?
<superm1> it shouldnt have gotten into it
<superm1> it should be in the directory
<superm1> but scp'ed in
<superm1> not bzr'ed in
<Daviey>  /storage/mythbuntu/splash/bin/feisty/mythbuntu-artwork-usplash_0.1_i386.deb
<superm1> yes, i scped that there
<Daviey> oic
<superm1> for building
<superm1> i hope it didnt also get added somehow
<Daviey> i added http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/other/
<superm1> ..
<superm1> ah good
<Daviey> should have... that branch doesn't have commit access
<superm1> we'll eventually just put it onto a repository i think
<Daviey> shouldn't have that should read :)
<superm1> well i hope moreover that it didnt get put in during my commits...
<superm1> i didnt run bzr add
<superm1> ever
<superm1> so it shouldnt have
<Daviey> it's not in my local branch.. so should be fine
<Daviey> just saw it there earlier and assumed
<superm1> k
<superm1> ah
<superm1> okay well Daviey i wont keep you up
<superm1> we still on tomorrow morning?
<superm1> for CC
<Daviey> If we are doing daily builds of the i386 image - i was thinking of adding a mythbuntu-current-i386 to latest build.. to link on the webpage
<Daviey> Oh yes.. got somebody else to help aswell... but he finishes work as the meething starts - so could be touch 'n go
<superm1> any ideas how long to anticipate the meeting to run?
<superm1> i forget how long they take
<Daviey> slight problem tho - I have a real meeting at meetingstart+1h - hope it doesn't run too long
<superm1> you may want to double check.  there is a *really* big agenda listed for tha tmeeting
<Daviey> I might ask to get heard near the beginning considering both my 'supporters' have to get going aswell
<superm1> okay, well hopefully they are friendly about that
<superm1> considering you just added in two days ago
<Daviey> Thanks again
<Daviey> I really should go to bed now :)
<Daviey> nn
<superm1> night
<superm1> keescook, i was going to ask you since you were back if you had a few moments to do a revu
<keescook> sure, what do you want me to look at?
<superm1> http://revu.tauware.de./details.py?upid=5114
<superm1> "mythtv-themes-unofficial"
<superm1> the .orig.tar.gz is on the first upload on that page.  didnt want to have to redo a 100 meg upload twice around
<defendguin> i've got problems
<defendguin> my db seems to be corrupted and i get no information for the channel guide
<defendguin> Driver error was [2/145] :
<defendguin> QMYSQL3: Unable to execute query
<defendguin> Database error was:
<defendguin> Table './mythconverg/credits' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
<defendguin> 2007-05-14 20:46:32.283 DB Error (Inserting into programgenres table):
<defendguin> how do i delete the db so i can grab a new one?
<defendguin> this is very bad
<tgm4883_laptop> have you tried repairing it?
<defendguin> how do you repair it?
<defendguin> there is no mythfilldatabase --repair option i don't think
<defendguin> tgm4883_laptop: how do i repair it?
<tgm4883_laptop> perhaps
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#Q:_I_get_a_database_145_error.__What_is_it.3F
<defendguin> Database error was:
<defendguin> Table './mythconverg/programgenres' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
<defendguin> i repaired it
<defendguin> noticed i still don't have any data
<defendguin> ran mythfill to see if i can get some
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<defendguin> i was getting the error before too
<defendguin> i don't have anything important in the db can i just delete it and start from scratch
<tgm4883_laptop> *shrugs*
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe superm1 knows?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, you can repair a database easily from phpmyadmin
<superm1_> Daviey, tomorrow morning please ping me if you find out that you wont be getting to go tomorrow, (as soon as you find out).  also ping me when they are about to start with you.  i'll be logged into IBM and glancing at #ubuntu-meeting here and there
<Daviey> ping
<superm1_> Daviey, your awake!
<Daviey> yep!
<superm1_> man i need to get to bed...
<Daviey> Just got up... 07:25
<superm1_> okay well let me know if you find out anything, k?
<superm1_> might be an idea to ask someone on CC before the meeting?
<superm1_> i forget whose all on, but i've seen members around the channels from what i remember
<superm1_> but it is indeed past my bed time....
<superm1_> nn
<Daviey> nn
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<Daviey> superm1_,  ping-a-ding
<Daviey> imbrandon, ping?
<imbrandon> pong
<Daviey> imbrandon, pm
<imbrandon> k'
<superm1_> Daviey,  im hee
<superm1_> or even "here"
<Daviey> woo
<superm1_> didnt miss anything right
<Daviey> was getting a little worried! :)
<Daviey> nope
<superm1_> :)
<superm1_> any ideas on what order?
<superm1_> or how quickly this is  moving?
<Daviey> My other supporter is driving home as we speak - hopefully he can get home in time :)
<Daviey> superm1_, painfully slow atm
<superm1_> thats how my CC went too
<superm1_> and i was catching a plane right afterwords
<superm1_> i ended up paying 10 bucks at the airport to get on in the first place
<superm1_> and then having to ask to get bumped up
<superm1_> it was really bad - i was walking through the boarding line with a laptop typing my defense
<Daviey> heh, i can imagine
<superm1_> made it literally "just" in time
<Daviey> i have a non-virtual (:P) meeting in 30 mins
<superm1_> i boarded 1 min after acceptance
<superm1_> well so whats the plan then considering you probably won
<superm1_> 't be squeezed in 30 min
<Daviey> Either take lappy into meeting or skip it
<Daviey> It's one i can probably weasel out of
<superm1_> well i'm just wondering how much longer this "waiting" will end up-
<Daviey> superm1_, what time do you need to leave by?
<superm1_> well i'm supposed to meet with a mentor at either 9 or 10 from what i agreed upon with him (30-1.5*30) min
<superm1_> er 30min-1.5hrs
<superm1_> oops
<Daviey> geez, how long does it take to drive?
<superm1_> well like 3 min literall
<superm1_> i live less than 2 miles from ibm here
<Daviey> thats good!
<superm1_> but nonetheless, sooner rather than later means i can leave from work earlier this evening
<Daviey> :s - really don't want to make you late!
<superm1_> did u ask to be bumped ahead today?
<superm1_> or your still at the end of the list?
<Daviey> still at end.. might pm mako and ask
<superm1_> ok i'm gonna run in the other room and make a bite to eat
<superm1_> i'll be back in ~10 min
<Daviey> good stuff.. thanks
<superm1> jono, We never officially got a blessing from CC for mythbuntu, should we like the MediaCenter team did?
<jono> superm1, I would recommend asking the CC for team approval
<Daviey> superm1, one concern i have is - we could very easily become in competition
<Daviey> MediaCentre team sounds very definitive
<superm1> perhaps next CC meeting  I guess i'm just worried that we suddenly wouldnt be approved given the existance of the media center team
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> maybe i should have said something when they were speaking
<Daviey> AFAIK it's 'elizabuntu' with the offical name
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well Daviey once your +1'ed we can plan for next CC meeting for mythbuntu I guess.
<Daviey> Yes!
<superm1> jono does the "ubuntu-mythtv" team currently have a blessing?
<superm1> (considering you approached me about starting it up)
<Daviey> has the lugradio blessing - what more does it need :D
<jono> superm1: nope, the CC need to bless it
<jono> superm1: but I will support you
<superm1> we got lots to do then :)
<superm1> perhaps we should go for an approach doing both at once then
<superm1> and explaining the goals of each
<superm1> and the reason for the breakdown among them
<Daviey> yes.  My membership application should bring attention to mythbuntu aswell
<Daviey> jono - have you looked into changing chan ownership to superm1?
<jono> Daviey: not had a chance yet
<Daviey> fair nuff :)
<superm1> *maybe getting a blessing from CC will finally get us our mailing list too....
* Daviey feels naked without a cosy topic
<Daviey> mailing list - yeah right!  Don't think it's ever going to happen
<rogue780|mythsvr> if we don't get a blessing, the project will still continue right?
<superm1> Well if we don't get a blessing, they will tell us whats missing
<superm1> and we fix it for the next CC meeting to get a blessing
<superm1> but this won't be for 2 weeks yet that we run in the CC meeting
<bendailey> sorry of the ignorance what is the CC meeting?
<Daviey> Comunity Council
<Daviey> of ubuntu
<bendailey> great thanks
<superm1> Daviey, we getting you in?
<superm1> you read the last few comments
<Daviey> bloody hope so
<Daviey> kernel team said they don't mind tho
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> esp. considering your making yourself late for work, and i missed a real meeting.....
<superm1> +1, for just dedication i say :)
<Daviey> hehe
<Daviey> +1 won't help me with redundancy :)
<superm1> did your other supporter show?
<Daviey> 'popey' left a message far up
<Daviey> saying so
<superm1> past my scrollback then
<Daviey> but i've got another to say 'whoo Daviey'
<superm1> gd gd
<gardengnome> re
<superm1> ru?
<superm1> ru?
<superm1> re?
<superm1> e is nowhere near u, i dont know i messed that up twice..
<gardengnome> :)
<gardengnome> re as in "i'm back".
<gardengnome> that's IRC slang, AFAIK
<superm1> ah
<Daviey> GRRRRRRRRRRR
<Daviey> Honestly - why is it so painfully slow!!
<superm1> see there you go
<Daviey> Thanks superm1!
<Daviey> i owe you a bear
<Daviey> beer rather :)
<superm1> always wondered what bear tasted like
<superm1> how about both
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> superm1, this is reminding me of your meeting
<Daviey> I need to switch off in 8 mins!
<superm1> haha
<superm1> see
<superm1> thtas not good....
<Daviey> can probably hold out 5-10 mins extra :S
* Daviey curses car share
<Daviey> superm1,
<Daviey> silence is deafening
<gardengnome> :(
<superm1> i know i have something typed out, but i dont want to send it until they ask for more -mythtv questions
<Daviey> tick tock
<superm1> just need 1 more...
<superm1> mako..
<Daviey> superm1, change your nick to mako_ and do it :)
<superm1> lol
<superm1> i count 5 there.....
<Daviey> woow
<Daviey> Thanks superm1
<Daviey> i owe you that beer
<superm1> Congrats.  Yes, well if we are ever in the same timezone :)
<superm1> Catch ya later`
<rogue780|mythsvr> hey uh, how do I set up a .htaccess file?
<gardengnome> dunno off-hand, but there's a README and an INSTALL file for mythweb and there's google
<rogue780|mythsvr> thanks
<Daviey> gardengnome, oh goody!  Are you going to add default security?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-16
<superm1> Daviey, hows it feel to be an ubuntu member :)
<Daviey> pretty fine!
<Daviey> actually same as it did this morning.... but good in the long run s'pose
<Daviey> not sure i would go through it again
<Daviey> Leaving so late, had to drive super speedy aswell
<Daviey> Hope you didn't get in any trouble for being late for work
<superm1> No - i was fine
<Daviey> good stuff!
<Daviey> Thanks again helping
<superm1> not a problem
<superm1> just dont beat me to -motu now :)
<Daviey> I doubt it!
<Daviey> I've only submitted one package and that was superseeded by yours
<Daviey> got another ready to check in tho
<superm1> very good
<superm1> i wish i could get motu's to look it over again
<superm1> such a pain to try to catch one now
<Daviey> Really want to get freepbx in - but seems debian guys are trying aswell - but struggling with some graph generating lib not being gpl'd
<Daviey> definitely need a better mentoring scheme.  If you had one motu that you could turn to, there would be many more motu's
<superm1> Daviey, how far into the lgradio recording should i ff to?
<superm1> i dont want to go through a whole 1hr 12min...
<Daviey> wait 1, see if i can tell u
<Daviey> 17:00 mins in
<Daviey> 16:40 actually
<superm1> k
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> not bad eh?
<Daviey> imbrandon is in that eps aswell
<Daviey> 21.25
<superm1> oh maybe i should just listen to the whole thing eventually then
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> ya.  this reminds me - the feisty package is backported to edgy.  the docs need to be updated, but for some reason ubuntu-mythtv-frontend didnt get brought in with the backport
<superm1> probably because it would have been binary NEW
<superm1> to edgy-backports
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> is there a freeze on edgy backports?
<superm1> well everything else got brought in
<superm1> all the mysql fixes and stuff
<Daviey> would be good to get that added... do you know any of the backports team?
<superm1> yea jdong
<superm1> and imbrandon is on it
<superm1> oh actually they might all be in binary NEW
<superm1> and thats why
<superm1> as i look closer
<superm1> Daviey, if you get a few moments, we really need to iron msttcorefonts out of the dependencies for myth
<superm1> by patches or something to that effect
<superm1> as i'm realizing
<superm1> because there is no way we can ship this disk elsewise
<Daviey> what's wrong with msttcorefonts?
<Daviey> i thought they were a free reimplementation
<superm1> the license on it forbids it from being shipped i thought
<superm1> no they are taken from the MS binaries
<Daviey> oh
<superm1> via cabextract
<Daviey> ah yes.. i remember using the shell script that wget's and extracts
<superm1> see $ cd /usr/share/doc/msttcorefonts && zcat READ_ME\!.gz
<superm1> MS EULA there
<Daviey> How did they get into debian!?
<superm1> well they're not
<superm1> just the installer
<Daviey> can't we just do the same?
<superm1> similar to how we "were" going to handle ivtv-firmware
<superm1> unfortunately no
<superm1> because we have a live frontend
<superm1> so they need to be thre
<Daviey> ah - good point
<superm1> we've got a bug opened up about them
<superm1> that reminded me
<superm1> bug 110068
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110068 in mythtv "Don't depend on msttcorefonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110068
<Daviey> from offical themes it's only MythCenter that requires mstcorefonts
<superm1> but /usr/share/mythtv/themes/blue/ui.xml uses it
<superm1> the blue theme
<superm1> which is part of official themes that are installed with the frontend
<superm1> during feisty herd 3 or 4 i pulled if off the deps, because i thought enough themes got away without it - but then got the pour in of people on the forums "i cant see any text in mythtv"
<superm1> so added it back on
<superm1> we've also got to triage some of these aging bugs on here with crash reports yet
<superm1> i haven't been sure what to do with a lot of them
<superm1> keescook, are you here?
<Daviey> superm1, quick google search show's there are some 'alternate' fonts for mstcorefonts
<superm1> perhaps this alternate fake msttcorefonts package is the best solution
<Daviey> That shouldn't be too hard to re-implement
<superm1> to make such a package
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> and then depend on fake-msttcorefonts | msttcorefonts
<Daviey> yes!
<superm1> and make fake-msttcorefonts conflict with msttcorefonts
<superm1> that way if someone wants to install it
<superm1> we're still okay
<superm1> it will remove the fake one
<superm1> Daviey, looks like you've got two packages to work on for -motu now :)
<Daviey> Okay... i could try and work on that
<Daviey> if you want to assign it to me
<superm1> go for it
<Daviey> gardengnome sounds like he is going to add default .htaccess to mythweb
<Daviey> that's a long overdue fix... so good to see that
<superm1> yes indeed
<superm1> we can add that to gutsy packages then
<Daviey> wonder how he will do it - default password? same as mysql.txt password ordebconf
<superm1> oh that can be messy
<superm1> it would be best set by a debconf
<Daviey> extra userinteraction tho
<superm1> well you ask, would you like to secure mythweb?
<superm1> they answer yes, you enable htaccess file
<Daviey> good plan
<superm1> and ask for password
<superm1> they say no, no htaccess
<Daviey> anyway.. i need to go to bed
<superm1> okay Daviey
<superm1> going to bed again early today :)
<Daviey> I'll look into the fonts tommorow
<superm1> whats up with that .... ;)
<Daviey> nn
<superm1> night
<Daviey> hehe - been having some really late nights recently!
<superm1> well worth it though - you got membership
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> but bed now, discuss more tomorrow
<Daviey> yes sir!
<superm1> gardengnome, u tehre?
<superm1> DaveMorris, are you there?
<superm1> keescook, your alive!
<keescook> superm1: I am!  :)
<superm1> keescook,  daviey got member status today
<keescook> niiice!
<superm1> and he's gonna be working on getting bug 110068 taken care of
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110068 in mythtv "Don't depend on msttcorefonts" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110068
<superm1> by making a fake-msttcorefonts package
<superm1> so good stuff coming up
<superm1> keescook, did you get a chance to build/look at mythtv-themes-unofficial last night?
<keescook> superm1: I didn't, I'm bad.  :)
<keescook> that's on REVU, correct?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> http://revu.tauware.de./details.py?upid=5114
<superm1> the .orig.tar.gz is on an older upload though - its a bit big. http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/mythtv-themes-unofficial-0705111500/mythtv-themes-unofficial_0.20070418.orig.tar.gz  didn't want to have to upload it multiple times
* keescook nods
<keescook> hunh, I'm not a reviewer... I'll pastebin my thoughts
<keescook> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21096/
<keescook> I gotta sleep.  I've asked to become a REVU reviewer, so hopefully I can actually put my comments in there for real.  ttyl!
<superm1> okay
<superm1> night keescook
<superm1> thanks
<imbrandon> moins all
<Killerkiwi> anybodyy else having issues with scheduling 1 recording imeditlly after another?
<bendailey> I haven't noticed anything
<bendailey> what kind of trouble how many tuners/what type?
<Killerkiwi> 1 tuner pvr150 works nice... i have 2mins before aand after time set
<Killerkiwi> House is on at 7
<Killerkiwi> opps
<Killerkiwi> House is on at 7:30-8:30 , bosten legal is 8:30 to 9:30
<Killerkiwi> bosten legal resgters as a clash and does not record
<bendailey> Can you look at your program guide right now?
<DaveMorris> Killerkiwi, you said you have 2 mns before/after set
<DaveMorris> that means hosue records 7:28-8:32 and Boston goes 8:28-9:32
<DaveMorris> so they clash for 4 mins
<Killerkiwi> yeah, the help text assures me this dosnt effect recording though.... im gusiing the help text is wrong?
<DaveMorris> I'm guessing so, if you've own got 1 card, it can't record both at the same time
<DaveMorris> s/own/only
<DaveMorris> try it with both set to 0 mins
<Killerkiwi> Yeah... but the software should see the real times i would have thought.... at least thats what the text says just a sec and ill have a look again
<DaveMorris> Mine are acutally setup on 0 and it records them fine
<Killerkiwi> ok direct quote here... This global setting allows the recorder to start before the scheduled start time.  It does not effect the schedular.  It is ignored when two shows have been scheduled without enough time between them
<DaveMorris> ok, try setting it to 0 though, there might be a bug with it
<Killerkiwi> yeha im guessing kinda sucks if you miss the last 2 mins of lost though ;)
<DaveMorris> I don't miss the end of my shows, but shows like lost which show bits after the credits can be a pain
<Killerkiwi> Maybe ill just override the per recordings that are a problem....
<DaveMorris> I'd be interested if that was the problem
<Killerkiwi> well that removed all the clashes... so im guessing problem fixed.... it would be nice if it worked as advertised.... is there a mythtv bugzilla?
<DaveMorris> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Bug_Tracking_System
<superm1> DaveMorris, you there?
<DaveMorris> yep
<DaveMorris> what can I do you for today
<superm1> DaveMorris, there has been some progress on the ubiquity front as of last night
<superm1> so i was going to ask if you could start looking into something
<superm1> you remember we talked about the preconfigured install that would enter everything into mysql for you, but shot the idea down because of the autoconfiguration branch of myth
<superm1> and not wanting to step on toes of people already doing such things
<DaveMorris> yeah
* DaveMorris not sure what needs to go into mysql though
<superm1> well after going through working on interface stuff yesterday, it was going to be really tacky having a button to launch mythtv-setup
<superm1> could you take a look at how some other distros (mythdora & knoppmyth) are handling such things?  Perhaps they can provide a good basis to build from
<superm1> or at least a good set of ideas to go from
<DaveMorris> yeah sure
<superm1> atm the plan will be to leave the button to launch mythtv-setup at the end of mythbuntu install, but it would be most ideal if that could be scrapped in favor of detecting tuners and doing some good defaults
<superm1> I got a lot of the glade work punched out - so most of the interface is done.  Just needs to be put into the right order yet.  I'll finish that up yet tonite, and then jetsradiem is going to hopefully be able to break up a lot of the backend work for ubiquity into some grouping that we can divy up
<DaveMorris> so, you want a way to automate mythsetup?
<superm1> well as much of it as possible
<DaveMorris> via guess work and a few configs by the user
<superm1> It can be shell script magic if need be too
<superm1> right
<superm1> We can enter as much info as necessary to ubiquity
<superm1> and pass that on
<superm1> But I think that a lot of the hardware can/will be determined by lspci & /proc.  We can at least have some common cards listed to start
<superm1> and pop up some warning if an unknown card is in use
<DaveMorris> yeah, also will need to investigate what the different cards need
<superm1> that mythtv-setup still needs to be ran to add that card
<DaveMorris> also I've only got experince with it in the UK
<superm1> Well i'm not saying have this all ready by tomorrow morning :)
<superm1> I'm thinking that a hardware DB will start to be populated
<superm1> as we move along here, i've a got a few of the common US cards
<superm1> And also, mythdora or knoppmyth might already have an intelligent way of doing such things under the GPL
<DaveMorris> superm1: Good!  I'm just signing onto a Masters at uni, so I'm busy atm but I'll make sure I have a look at how other distros are doing it
<superm1> great - once you've got a good idea with this, i think you and bendailey should be able to split up how to implement and such
<DaveMorris> bendailey?
<superm1> haven't met bendailey as of yet?
<superm1> bendailey, you here?
<DaveMorris> I'll catch up with him at some point then
<DaveMorris> you know where his based?
<superm1> Indiana
<superm1> Guess not.  He joined up with us a little bit ago, unfortunately at a time that we didnt have a good way to split up remaining work
<superm1> but I think this will for sure turn into at least a 2 person thing
<superm1> okay i need to get to work yet this morning, wanted to make sure i touched bases before hand.
<superm1> Have a great day, catch you later
<DaveMorris> l8rs
<bendailey> yes I am here
<bendailey> DaveMorris
<bendailey> Anyone else on the mythtv users list?
<bendailey> DaveMorris, ping
<DaveMorris> no I 'm not on the list
<DaveMorris> Superm1 mnetioned I hook up withyou other automating the mythtv-setup
<DaveMorris> I'm based in the UK, so we have different hardware and setting etc
<bendailey> sounds good
<bendailey> what time do you have now?
<bendailey> it is 10:50 am here
<DaveMorris> 15:50
<DaveMorris> 7hrs
<bendailey> ok
<DaveMorris> same timezone as my friend in Colorado then
<bendailey> ok
<DaveMorris> I'm online during work 9-5:30ish and asl normally 10-11:30ish during the weekend
<DaveMorris> s/weekend/week
<DaveMorris> weekends I'm hit and miss I'm afraid
<bendailey> I am at work right now so I can't do much
<bendailey> I am very hit an miss evenings and weekends
<bendailey> have you used mythdora or knoppmyth before?
<DaveMorris> nope
<DaveMorris> I've just run mine from installing ontop of ubuntu
<bendailey> my first and current box is running on top of gentoo
<DaveMorris> http://davemorris.wordpress.com/2007/05/03/mythtv-my-setup/ for info on mysetup
<DaveMorris> I'm gonna upgrade my backend to a 950 Duron, which will free my old one for testings etc
<DaveMorris> hey Daviey
<Daviey> hey DaveMorris, long time no see :P
<bendailey> Daviey,
<bendailey>  you on the mythtv-user mailing list?
<Daviey> I was....
<Daviey> It was a 'bulk' addy i used to use - but the ISP killed the email address
<Daviey> so no - i'm not now
<Daviey> Is there something interesting?
<bendailey> ok there was noise on the list today about the ubuntu media center choosing elisa
<Daviey> thought there might be :)
<Daviey> I;ll read it now
<bendailey> I didn't know if you wanted mythbuntu.org to sent to the list yet
<bendailey> I can drop a post if you would like
<bendailey> DaveMorris, how do you want to approach the work that superm1 has asked us todo?
<Daviey> What have you been tasked with?
<DaveMorris> I guess we should look at what the other distros are doing, and see if we can use that
<DaveMorris> http://pastebin.ca/491238
<DaveMorris> Daviey: ^^
<Daviey> Was that today?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<DaveMorris> you wanna help?
<Daviey> erm.. maybe when i've finished what i'm currently doing
<Daviey> didn't expect superm1 in here until later
<DaveMorris> he poped in before work
<Daviey> ah
<DaveMorris> I've still got to look at getting the openchrome stuff built :/
<bendailey> I "grew up" in a redhat shop and only been using ubuntu for about 1 year I will try and find time to look through the mythdora stuff
<DaveMorris> ok, I'll take a look at knoppix then
<Daviey> knoppmyth :)
<DaveMorris> wyeah, you know what I mean
<bendailey> Ok I will try and report when I get time this evening
<DaveMorris> bendailey: No rush for this evening
<DaveMorris> I won't get a chance to look till the weekend more than likely
<bendailey> My wife is going out tonight so I need to seize the opportunity :)
<DaveMorris> :)
<Daviey> Pizza 'n Sport eh?
<bendailey> no probably ice cream and blocks until my son (almost 2) goes to bed :)
<Daviey> I heard your son when i phoned :)
<bendailey> then it is time to have fun (read linux/mythtv playing)
<bendailey> well I better got back to my day job
<bendailey> Daviey, mythbuntu.org do you care about a post to the mailing list?
<Daviey> was thinking about it
<Daviey> Currently they think the whole of ubuntu is switching
<bendailey> ok let me know do you want to check with superm1?
<Daviey> At the CC meeting yesterday i should have brought it up - but didn't
<Daviey> think it's best
<bendailey> ok
<gardengnome> re
<Daviey> gardengnome, ping
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-17
<gardengnome> Daviey: pong
<Daviey> hey
<gardengnome> :)
<gardengnome> sup?
<Daviey> How's the mythweb stuff going?
<Daviey> From what i heard you talking about - are you adding htaccess? :)
<gardengnome> for svn? i haven't had time/incentive ;) to work on it more. it *should* be working, but i haven't tried it yet completely because i coudln't get a feisty vm running
<gardengnome> no
<gardengnome> although that'd be a good idea.
<gardengnome> shouldn't be too hard
<Daviey> I think that would be great - it's crazy not having htaccess already!
<gardengnome> yup
<Daviey> if you google, there are lots of unsecured mythwebs!
<gardengnome> i thought it was in place already till i installed feisty.
<gardengnome> heh
<Daviey> What's new in svn mythweb?
<gardengnome> true
<gardengnome> um
<gardengnome> there's a new editor for the settings table AFAIK
<gardengnome> the mp3act code is there for mythmusic, although i dunno if that wasn't in 0.20 already
<grndslm> you guys ever use lvm?
<gardengnome> i haven't had a chance to take a closer look because the main board in the myth box broke and i just can't be bothered to replace it at the moment.
<Daviey> grndslm, yeah
<gardengnome> Daviey: oh, streaming support is improved. if you provide your own flash video player, you can even have something like youtube.
<grndslm> Daviey:  have you ever had a problem with myth filling up the drive?
<gardengnome> Daviey: in 0.21, mythweb will come with its own flash player :)
<Daviey> gardengnome, Are you adding your new mythweb packages to universe?
<grndslm> Daviey:  the 2 drives i was using are apparently full now, and i can't mount the logical volume anymore...
<grndslm> :-(
<Daviey> grndslm, hmm - set myth to autoexpire, and leave free space :)
<gardengnome> Daviey: no. svn trunk packages don't belong into universe. they need to be kept well-hidden in a separate repository
<grndslm> Daviey:  it was set to do that
<grndslm> and leave at least a gig or two free, but...it didn't listen
<gardengnome> Daviey: if i get around to making the htaccess stuff happen, i'm sure these changes will propagate to universe :)
<Daviey> grndslm, is it a permissions problem?
<grndslm> Daviey:  no, i'd catch something like that
<Daviey> gardengnome, do you want a hand adding htaccess?
<gardengnome> mythtv tends to fill up my hard disk as well although i told it to leave space free. it's probably mythtranscode who doesn't respect this, or some temp files might interfere
<Daviey> grndslm, and it won't let you _mount_ it?
<grndslm> pvdisplay (or was it lvdisplay) kept saying that both drives are full...
<grndslm> i'm not at the computer now, internet's down at my apt...
<gardengnome> Daviey: no, i really should learn debconf. that's a good opportunity
<Daviey> gardengnome, good stuff!  look forward to seeing it
<grndslm> Daviey: yes, a simple mount /dev/BigVG/Filez /archive should have done it...but kept saying bad superblock or whatever the crappy mount error is
<gardengnome> Daviey: if i don't talk to you till sunday or so, please feel free to bug me again about it. i've promised a lot of things already but real life keeps interfering.
<gardengnome> the svn packages themselves already look quite good, though
<gardengnome> new GF is time consuming. heh. :)
<Daviey> grndslm, might be worth running fsck
<grndslm> Daviey:  and if that doesn't work?
<Daviey> gardengnome, you need to lock yourself in a room (soundproof'd)
<grndslm> there's no way i can mount it...and i'd have to start over?
<Daviey> grndslm, to be honest - i can't be too much help - it 'just works' here
<gardengnome> Daviey: that's no fun :)
<Daviey> grndslm, should be recoverable tho
<gardengnome> ok, i got to go. it's 1am here
<grndslm> Daviey:  yea, i know what ya mean...not sure why myth let it overflow
<Daviey> grndslm, might sound obv. but have you tried googling the exact error message's your receiving?
<Daviey> gardengnome, nn
<grndslm> Daviey:  that's the thing...don't have internet at the mythbox anymore
<grndslm> but only errors i got basically said logical volume was full, and the typically regular mount superblock error
<Daviey> Are you definitely mounting the vg?
<Daviey> ie /dev/vg/storage
<grndslm> yup
<grndslm> Daviey: it was mounting fine in fstab up until i got back from my vacation
<Daviey> and vgscan definitely showed it ok?
<Daviey> no mention of locking failure?
<Daviey> hey superm1
<superm1> Hi Daviey
<Daviey> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5114 Yah!
<superm1> awesome
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> did keescook upload too then?
<Daviey> superm1, got an initial font pack up'd to revu
<superm1> awesome already?
<superm1> that was quick!
<Daviey> I'm doing two packages.  Red Hat has released 'liberty' fonts - so i made a deb for them
<Daviey> then i'll make another that depends on that
<Daviey> the other package being the symlinks
<Daviey> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5158
<Daviey> had to issue a .patch as i named it -ubuntu1 rather than -0ubuntu1
<superm1> ah
<superm1> what package were you going to make to depend on this?
<superm1> i see a potential problem having the License.txt in two places
<superm1> its in debian and in the root
<superm1> for the src package
<Daviey> grr
<Daviey> where should it be?
<superm1> well it just shouldnt be in debian/
<superm1> since its not used for building
<superm1> these are intended to replace what fonts particularly?
<superm1> do you know
<Daviey> yeah, wait 1
<superm1> also, if your not doing any symlinks in this package, you won't need dh_link
<Daviey> Times New Roman, Arial and Courier New
<superm1> are there any others provided by msttcorefonts?
<superm1> also you dont want the COPYING file in debian/
<Daviey> okay, i'll sort that
<superm1> well i was going to say
<Daviey> msttcoreconts has webdings and comic sans - not sure they are easily replaceable
<superm1> just in this package do the fake-msttcorefonts business
<Daviey> well ttf-liberation deserves it's own package as it should be able to co-exsist with msttcoreconts
<superm1> you could just make two binary packages out of it though
<superm1> a ttf-liberation
<superm1> and a fake-msttcorefonts
<superm1> and fake-msttcorefonts would conflict with msttcorefonts
<superm1> but depend on ttf-liberation
<Daviey> (that's what i was planning :)
<superm1> but i'm saying do it right out of this source package
<superm1> dont bother with two source packages
<Daviey> I was doing it seperate as fake-msttcorefonts will probably need more future maintaince
<superm1> you mean because of comic sans and webdings?
<Daviey> yeah
<Daviey> & impact
<Daviey> Andale Mono
<superm1> you see this: http://mondaybynoon.com/2007/04/02/linux-font-equivalents-to-popular-web-typefaces/
<Daviey> Comic Sans MS, Tahoma, Trebuchet &Verdana
<Daviey> That's a good site
<Daviey> I started trying to find my own simialars
<Daviey> and had some quite good success
<superm1> considering a lot of those others are shipped already though
<superm1> you might be able to do the fake-msttcorefonts right in this package
<superm1> or depend on a few other font packages at least
<Daviey> yeah
<superm1> keescook, thx for the revu and +1.  Did you upload it as well?
<superm1> oh Daviey, i talked to DaveMorris a bit today.  Made some progress last night on glade
<superm1> for ubiquity
<superm1> i have all the gui done, but i'm having a hard time merging it with the existing ubiquity.glade
<Daviey> I thought liberation fonts deserved it's own package anyway - but fake-msttcorefonts might need some fonts it it aswell
<Daviey> superm1, i know - i read the log - i was online, just not in this chan... DaveMorris didn't tell me until after grr
<keescook> superm1: sorry, I didn't.  I wanted to check with another revu'er before pulling the trigger.  I'm still shy from getting slapped a few weeks back.  ;)
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> understandable
* Daviey slaps keescook 
<superm1> well keescook one more for you if you get a few moments:  mythbuntu-artwork-usplash.  http://revu.tauware.de./details.py?upid=5140  rogue780|mythsvr got some nice new artwork together.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/~supermario/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_bootup.jpg for it live in action :)
<keescook> nice.  :)
<superm1> keescook, what package did Mithrandir slap you for ?
<Daviey> superm1, i tried the usplash on my 16:10 screen and it didn't look too bad - but slightly out of proportion
<keescook> mythtv and the /home/mythtv stuff I didn't see in the one update.
<superm1> oh right
<superm1> that was a few months ago though, not a few weeks :)
<superm1> sorry for not realizing myself about what debian rules said
<superm1> didnt mean for you to get slapped :(
<Daviey> superm1, usplash - just tried installing it on my edgy mythbox and it is still ubuntu official :s
<superm1> Daviey, that's odd...
<superm1> but its fine on feisty
<superm1> (and) gutsy
<Daviey> hmm - might become a problem if we backport
<superm1> well i wasn't planning to backport it
<superm1> but its good to know there isnt even an option :)
<Daviey> nice..... manually installing it works - looks great eh!
<superm1> keescook, thx for the other quick revu :).  No changes were made to the .c, so I didnt put down my name on it as copyright
<keescook> ah, excellent.  I suspected, but couldn't tell.  :)
<keescook> I'll see what others think, and when I'm slightly bolder, I'll get them uploaded if other REVUrs agree too
<superm1> as you can see that one has been around the block to lots of revu'ers too :)
<superm1> Daviey, every time i make progress on this glade file, glade-3 decides to get unstable
<superm1> i swear i need to save each time i make the smallest "wink" of progress.
<Daviey> haha
<Daviey> what designer are you using?
<superm1> glade 3.2.0
<superm1> comes in the glade-3 package
<superm1> do you know of others?
<Daviey> not really
<Daviey> 3.2.1 has been released tho
<Daviey> fixes "Workaround for inputdialog crashes (bug 433975) - Juan Pablo Ugarte"
<superm1> is that a debian bug 433975?
<superm1> or gnome bug 433975
<ubotu> Gnome bug 433975 in general "crash in Glade Interface Designer: Changed selection from D..." [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=433975
<superm1> nope thats not my common crash
<superm1> mine is when deleting labels
<Daviey> have they still not added a 'preview' option to glade?!
<superm1> well its a gui designer, but no no previews
<superm1> i've got a pretty good idea of what its supposed to look like though when i'm doing the design
<superm1> ooh i think i finally understand what i need to do
<superm1> things in a gtknotebook need to be pasted in the order they will show up
<superm1> the position parameter has no bearing on location
<superm1> just the order it appears in the xml file
<Daviey> ah
<superm1> well i for one think that is dumb, but whatever.  as long as it works
* Daviey is doing a fresh co - how did it get so big? :S
<Daviey> either that or my connection is slow
<superm1> its huge again
<superm1> 70 megs
<superm1> i dont know how...
<superm1> its not binaries this time
<superm1> i think its because ubiquity's source is 30 something megs
<Daviey> i thought bzr only kept diffs as history.. maybe not
<superm1> it was 70 megs after the first upload
<Daviey> It's annoying that you can't just co head - i don't need revision history atm
<superm1> ye ai know
<superm1> 42 of it is .bzr directory
<superm1> supermario@portablemario:~/Software/source/mythbuntu/.bzr$ du -sh
<superm1> 42M     .
<Daviey>  /mythbuntu/ubiquity/src/ubiquity-1.4.1mythbuntu1/ubiquity/frontend/ubiquity.glade  <---- is that what your editing?
<superm1> Yes
<superm1> its been a long process to edit it too...
<Daviey> superm1, before you go to work tomorrow - can you commit?   I won't work on it, but i would like to see it
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> Of course
<superm1> i wanted to have it commited by now actually,
<superm1> its a shame they're taking so long to do
<superm1> from when you went to bed yesterday, i worked on them until i went to bed :)
<Daviey> hehe
<Daviey> tbh - i'm not exactly experienced with glade
<Daviey> I've done little more than 'hello me' apps using it
<superm1> well this is the first step that jared pointed out to be necessary
<superm1> before the behind the scenes work needs to get going
<Daviey> Gonna be fun resync our changes with a new upstream release of Ubiquity eh?
<superm1> oh god..
<superm1> i didnt even think about that
<Daviey> superm1, something else - have you read the mythtv-mailinglist?
<superm1> about what?
<Daviey> RE: ubuntu-media-centre
<superm1> what about it?
<superm1> what does the thread say
<Daviey> Ubuntu is dropping myth in favour of eliza etc
<superm1> not dropping
<superm1> the media center team
<superm1> is using elisa instead
<superm1> no bearing on us
<superm1> for the purpose they are shooting for - i dont blame them
<superm1> really, myth isn't a desktop media center app, elissa fills that gap much better
<Daviey> oh i know we aint dropping it - but mailing list seemed to think we were
<superm1> sigh.
<superm1> we're not ready for a public announcment of mythbuntu
<superm1> it really is a shame :)
<Daviey> i know - that's why i kept quiet
<Daviey> other's haven't :(
<superm1> really?
<Daviey> mythbuntu project has been mentioned in the thread
<superm1> interesting...
<Daviey> but not the url, just the launchpad addy
<superm1> well the LP address LINKS to the url...
<Daviey> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/269721
<superm1> yay juski
<Daviey> didn't notice it was from him
<superm1> well the mythbuntu post wasnt from juski, but he did defend the purpose of mythtv
<Daviey> "I love MythTV very much & find it hard to imagine my life without it. " -- Juski       Might print it on a t-shirt for when i meet him
<superm1> and this post.  Sums up my same thoughts
<superm1> So really.. the thing is WHO CARES the Ubuntu Media Center team have
<superm1> 'dropped' MythTV anyway? They saw 'bling', were dazzled - and made
<superm1> the *wrong* choice. All that glisters is not gold...
<superm1> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/269779#269779
<superm1> thats what i meant
<Daviey> Anyway, i've done it again - it's 2:00am
<Daviey> Catch you tommorow
<jams> superm1-  yes you may package the themes
<superm1> oh jams your are the one who did the lxm suite themes?
<jams> yes
<jams> i forgot to change the license, i will do that next update
<jams> whenever that i
<jams> s
<superm1> well i wont be able to package them until the license change unfortunately
<Daviey> jams, Your the MePo character creator - Glenn?
<superm1> i mailed you as I didnt even catch license problem that myself when i first packaged them
<jams> heh, it says "unauthorized"  you are now authorized
<superm1> Daviey, he worked on the LxM Suite themes, syth blue, green and laquer
<jams> and that awful theme midnight
<superm1> jams, can you speak with crimsun momentarily in #ubuntu-motu?
<jams> motu?
<Daviey>  #ubuntu-motu
<jams> whats motu stand for
<superm1> yes, they look over the packages, and crimsun caught that
<superm1> maintainers of the universe
<jams> ah
<Daviey> master of the universe (repository)
<superm1> i packaged it, but they need the final +1
<superm1> er give it
<superm1> so crimsun was the one that caught that license mishap
<superm1> i completely read over it myself
<Daviey> superm1, so we still haven't heard from the MePo guy?
<superm1> Nope Daviey
<Daviey> That's a shame
<jams> eh he also hangs out in #mythtv-users once in a while
<Daviey> jams, do you know his nickname?
<superm1> well the guy who did the artwork or the xml files
<jams> starts with a z
<superm1> because we have the +1 from the xml files guy
<jams> oh right, his mepo guy is taken from another project
<superm1> right
<Daviey> jams, it's from a media centre for windows app, that somebody used in a mythtv theme
<jams> yeah i know
<jams> superm1-  if you get around to fixing some of the unfinished screens be sure to send the patches my way =)
<Daviey> Anyway, i'm off to bed...  nn all
<superm1> night Daviey
<superm1> jams, looks like crimsun is havin connection troubles.  i'll let him know that you gave the OK for packaging, but i'm not sure that we will be able to get them in until the license that is shipped with the file itself is updated
<superm1> because the way ubuntu licensing guidelines work, it cant be an exception made just for us
<superm1> it has to be available to any other distro or our derivatives
<jams> ok
<jams> at any rate, glad you asked.  Even for gpl stuff I always consider it good forum to ask
<jams> forum=form
<superm1> :)
<superm1> could you ping me when things are updated license wise - or at least shoot a mail over?
<jams> sure
* jams writes a note
<superm1> awesome thanks
<jams> far as i know it's just me and two other people using the theme
<superm1> "using"?
<jams> using the theme for their myth desktop
<superm1> well i guess the download count on there wasnt incredibly high
<superm1> but its hard to gauge isnt it?  I mean I dont advertise all the themes i use in blogs or posts or anything :)
<jams> yep
<jams> those counters have been reset a few times
<jams> mostly due to my tinkering
<jams> i thought for sure somebody would complain about the 2 or 3 unfinished screens
<jams> but so far, nobody has
<superm1> well there was a complaint on -users
<superm1> in the same thread i asked if we can get them into mythtv svn
<jams> i vaguely remember a thread like that
<jams> a year or two ago?
<superm1> about a year ago i think
<superm1> but there was no response
<superm1> it was a few months before i started with ubuntu packaging
<jams> i had already asked, long before that thread
<jams> people got busy, i never pushed  so nothing happened
<jams> simple as that.
<superm1> ah
<superm1> well once this licensing is sussed out, we'll have you as an option during mythbuntu installation
<superm1> i'm going to have two checkboxes, official themes and community themes for advanced installs.  std installs will install by default.  so that will get some more exposure
<rogue780|mythsvr> wow, I'm  impressed. with edgy running mythbackend, nfs server, samba server, and printer server stuff would stop working before it would reach 15 days time up. with feisty I'm at almost 19 days with no problems :)
<Daviey> heh - fancy re-installing mine
<Daviey> i'm scared
<Daviey> need to do a full db dump and all
<gardengnome> re
<DaveMorris> Daviey: You fancy documenting it
<DaveMorris> then when I do mine I can check it and we can put it out for people to follow
<steve_> hello hello
<steve_> is there anybody awake?
<gardengnome> depends on what you expect :)
<steve_> some of your precious time ?
<steve_> :)
<steve_> i'm trying to make the tv-out on my new install work
<steve_> have been reading and trying for several hours, no success so far...
<gardengnome> so
<gardengnome> can you give us more information on your hardware and on what you have done so far?
<steve_> nvidia 6600
<steve_> new install is the feisty release
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-18
<steve_> i downloaded the nvidia driver from nvidia's website
<Daviey> steve_, is it not supported out of the box?
<steve_> 1.0 9755
<steve_> so far, i can launch the nvidia x-server setting
<steve_> it detects my tv
<steve_> but image is only black/white
<steve_> however, when i boot/shutdown, i get the ubuntu splash in normal color on both tft monitor and tv
<steve_> with out of the box, max resolution appeared to be 1024x768 too
<steve_> whenever i manually change xorg.conf, i must be doing something wrong,
<steve_> i only get console, and have to restart gdm with the original xorg.conf
<steve_> ideally, i'd like the tv not to be a clone or extension of the pc screen
<Daviey> steve_, if you using closed source drivers - why not use ubuntu's binary's?
<steve_> new to ubuntu, i followed some howto's, noob is an understatement in my case :)
<steve_> would you advice it is better for me to try and remove the current nvidia driver?
<Daviey> wait 1
<steve_> ok
<Daviey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia  <--- that's quite a good guide
<steve_> ok thank you, i'm going to start over with that info
<superm1> Hey guys
<Daviey> boo
<Daviey> superm1, hey
<superm1> Daviey, you say my ubiquity changes?
<Daviey> i did say anything ;)
<Daviey> didn't!
<Daviey> Daviey, if your gonna be pedantic, at least get it right <grin>
<Daviey> superm1, /mythbuntu/ubiquity/src/ubiquity-1.4.1mythbuntu1/ubiquity/frontend/ubiquity.glade  <- definitely that file you changed?
<gardengnome> kinda OT, but... do any of you use amarok? it's crashing here all the time and i'd like to find a fellow ubuntu user.
<gardengnome> complaining together is much more fun
<Daviey> gardengnome, not used it significantly - i prefer rhythmbox
<Daviey> can you reproduce it?
<a5benwillis> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of "hdb i/o errors" while trying to install Ubuntu 6.10????
<a5benwillis> trying to install so I can install myth of course :)
<Daviey> a5benwillis, simple answer - try 7.04
<a5benwillis> think its a driver issue?
<Daviey> dunno tbh - but the mythpackages in feisty are *much* better
<gardengnome> Daviey: it happens daily, but i don't have any specific procedures to make it happen. but you're right, i should get a backtrace instead of whining
<Daviey> gardengnome, or just try and drop as many Qt apps as you can
<gardengnome> Daviey: what do you mean by "drop"?
* Daviey doesn't generally like KDE apps :)
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> i'm exclusively using KDE
<gardengnome> gnome gives me fits. ;)
<Daviey> that is fixable
<Daviey> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gardengnome> no, i really don't ant to.
<gardengnome> want*
<Daviey> heh
<gardengnome> i'd rather eat broken glass
<gardengnome> you know, it's just one of these things. :)
<gardengnome> or i'd rather go back to fluxbox
<Daviey> I used to be a huge KDE fan... but since gnome 2+ i quite like it
<gardengnome> i never liked those bloaty desktop environments
<Daviey> How did i get to have 33 instances of firefox open?
<gardengnome> gnome takes too much 'freedom' away from its users...
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> i usually have like 200 tabs open in firefox
<Daviey> I'm scared of tabs
<gardengnome> hum
<gardengnome> is that related to your gnome habit?
<gardengnome> ;)
<Daviey> where did superm1 go?
<gardengnome> he's still logged in
<Daviey> he asked me a question - the disappeared
<Daviey> bed time is looming
<gardengnome> true
<gardengnome> 2:30 here
<Daviey> your worse than i am!
<gardengnome> why? i've got another four weeks without school
<Daviey> heh.. i've got another 8 hours before work
<Daviey> better get some sleep
<Daviey> nn
<gardengnome> pure luxury ;)
<gardengnome> g'night
<superm1> Daviey,
<superm1> i'm here
<gardengnome> wb superm1
<gardengnome> he's gone ;)
<superm1> oh
<steve_> hi daviey, are you still around?
<gardengnome> superm1: have you got a few minutes? someone pointed out to me that "libmyth-0.20-dev" should be called "libmyth-dev" - you can't have two libmyth-0.XX-dev packages isntalled concurrently because the some files would conflict.
<superm1> gardengnome, i'll be around in a few min
<superm1> and we can chat then
<superm1> ill ping you
<gardengnome> k
<superm1> gardengnome, i'm not so sure about that
<superm1> let me double check what files are installed
<superm1> ah your right, you wouldnt be able to install two concurrently
<gardengnome> superm1: it looks like marillat is going to rename it to libmyth-dev
<superm1> ok
<superm1> i'll merge his changes after he makes them then
<gardengnome> tino keitel contacted him about that issue
<superm1> to make sure that we do it the same
<gardengnome> he is also the guy who told me about it. i can forward you that email
<gardengnome> ah, good
<superm1> thanks for letting me know
<gardengnome> i suppose he's going to use versioned depends to make sure that libmyth-dev matches the correct version of libmyth-0.xx-dev
<gardengnome> it's all sitll a big miracle for me ;)
<superm1> \:)
<seabag> hi al;l
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-20
<cosmic_> CU @ ALL
<Driverx> I'm a mythtv noob and don't understand why when I choose 'watch tv' I get a message that the system was unable to connect to the backend.  The backemd.log shows nothing wrong (that I can see)
<Driverx> issuing /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start doesn't improve the situation
<Hugolp> Driverx:  the backend and the frontend is in the same machine?
<Driverx> yes they are
<Hugolp> are you sure the bakend is running?
<Hugolp> can you pastebin what the backend log sais?
<Driverx> When I issue the command to start it I get a message that it's running
<Driverx> pastebin? I'm new to IRC too
<Hugolp> it doesnt mean it has to stop later
<Hugolp> Driverx:  paste the last sentences of the backend log in here and give me the web addres http://pastebin.ca/
<Driverx> I'll have to log in to IRC from a machine near the Mythbox - which isn't running at the moment. Back in a few
<Driverx> The machine had been shut down for 1/2 an hour - it started, and when I chose 'watch tv' it started tv!!
<Hugolp> ok then
<Driverx> I can probably re-create the behavior if I were to re-boot right now
<Hugolp> if you have any problem again well be here
<Driverx> I am having trouble with the hauppauge remote... it was working yesterday
<Hugolp> I dont use remote. Cant help you with that
<Driverx> ok
<Hugolp> but I know the remote of the hauppage wintv-nova-t-500 still doesnt work under linux
<Hugolp> Driverx:  you may find some help in #mythtv-users in this server
<Driverx> thanks I'll try there
<mocha> hello
<mocha> does anyone know if the Twinhan 1022 works with Ubuntu and MythTV?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-12
<rhpot1991> Corvix: if you are using SD you can disable channels from your lineup from their website
<Corvix> SD?
<rhpot1991> guess your not, schedules direct
<Corvix> I'm using DVB-S in Germany
<Corvix> i get my schedules over EIT
<Corvix> would be great to be able to organise channels in groups as well ...
<Corvix> and have different views on the same dataset
<rhpot1991> I *think* you can do that in mythtv-setup
<Corvix> briefly checked, didnt look like
<rhpot1991> I know you can group recording devices
<rhpot1991> thought you could do the same with channels
<Corvix> not afaik
<Corvix> or having a custom order other then number or name ... would be greate too ...
<Corvix> and some conveniet manager to do all that ... I have around 1500 freetv channels and the tools ootb are not really useful there
<cmdln> ok im still having problems with my grey hauppage remote.
<cmdln> I have run irrecord, and have irw now showing keypresses
<cmdln> however myth still does not respond to my remote
<cmdln> um
<cmdln> ok
<cmdln> so i never actually checked while watching tv
<cmdln> .... remote seems to work while watching tv
<cmdln> cant navigate the menu though?
<crazy_bus> I'm getting events in irw and I tried to edit the mythtv file in /.lirc  But mythtv still isn't recognising command I enter via the remote.  Can anyone help?
<crazy_bus> I'm getting events in irw and I tried to edit the mythtv file in /.lirc  But mythtv still isn't recognising command I enter via the remote.  Can anyone help?
<crazy_bus> *rebooting to see if that helps
<crazy_bus> I'm getting events in irw and I tried to edit the mythtv lirc file  But mythtv still isn't recognising command I enter via the remote (except for volume and numbers).  Can anyone help?
<rhpot1991_laptop> sounds like you got stuff busted in your ~/.lirc
<crazy_bus> I don't understand how volume works.  The button I get in irw is 73 0 KEY_VOLUMEUP event6.  But in the mythtv config file it's set to button = VOL_UP
<crazy_bus> how = why
<cmdln> crazy_bus: where in myth is it not working
<cmdln> im still working on getting my remote working again .... it did not seem to be working but I was only testing in the main menu
<cmdln> it actually works while watching tv
<crazy_bus> cmdln: everywhere.  Volume works.  I was able to get mute and channel changing for a few minutes but I broke that
<crazy_bus> * I'm mainly trying while watching tv
<crazy_bus> cmdln: can I have your mythtv lirc file to try?
<cmdln> have you used irrecord?
<crazy_bus> cmdln: no, I could never get that or readmade settings to work.  The zeroconf one works however
<cmdln> you need to have the right lircd for your remotes
<crazy_bus> cmdln: but irw is reporting all the correct buttons
<cmdln> ah
<cmdln> forgot
<cmdln> I stripped out everything from my ~/.lirc/mythtv config
<cmdln> and just got down to up down left right
<cmdln> made sure that the lables match whats in the lircd
<cmdln> like Up instead of up
<cmdln> and took out the remote lines as well
<cmdln> thats how I got it partially working in live tv
<crazy_bus> cmdln:  how do you get a full mythtv config.  Mine is empty except for a few comments at the top
<cmdln> i installed mythbuntu
<cmdln> so it was there
<crazy_bus> cmdln: or can you pastebin your so I can check it against the small one I made
<cmdln> i dont have network access to mine
<crazy_bus> cmdln: this look right?  http://www.pastebin.ca/1015386
<cmdln> repeat2?
<cmdln> mine are all repeat -
<cmdln> 0
<crazy_bus> cmdln: so I put::    repeat = 0
<cmdln> looks right
<crazy_bus> cmdln:  pause doesn't work in livetv with that :(  Though I got channel up/down working with that method
<cmdln> is the pause key defined in lircd?
<cmdln> it gives the right thing back with irw?
<crazy_bus> it gives this in irw:  77 0 KEY_PAUSE event6
<cmdln> try changing Pause to KEY_PAUSE
<foxbuntu> cmdln, crazy_bus evening you guys sound like you could use a lirc expert :)
<cmdln> yehap
<crazy_bus> ta cmdln.  I forgot to add that.  It works now
<cmdln> me too
<cmdln> cool
<cmdln> right now im trying to get my serial blaster to work
<cmdln> heh i had all this working for about 3 years
<cmdln> and just never updated or paid any attention to anything
<foxbuntu> ouch
<foxbuntu> lots of changes in 3 years
<cmdln> yeh
<cmdln> heh actually prolly more like 4 years
<cmdln> stupid irsend
<cmdln> cant seem to get it to support sending
<foxbuntu> ok....so fill me in on where your at, your issue(s), what you have tried
<cmdln> i must be missing something
<cmdln> oh mmmm, im poking around with irsend, fiddled with the serial stuff
<foxbuntu> you should be able to setup a serial blaster from MCC
<cmdln> mmm
<cmdln> yeh thats checked
<cmdln> but irsend keeps sayding hardware does not support sending
<foxbuntu> what hardware is it?
<foxbuntu> and do you have more than 1 serial port?
<cmdln> yes and ive tried connecting to both
<cmdln> some old via board
<foxbuntu> well you need restart lirc after you switch ports
<cmdln> yeh
<cmdln> been doing that
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> what are you using as an ir blaster?
<cmdln> uh i think i bought it off irblaster.info when that guy first started making them
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> are you using any kind of serial cable between the blaster and machine?
<cmdln> it is a serial cable
<cmdln> but no extension if thats what your talking about
<foxbuntu> k
<crazy_bus> foxbuntu: do you have the default mythtv lirc file, so I don't have to look all the commands up myself (I deleted mine when I was trying to make it work)
<foxbuntu> crazy_bus, what do you mean 'default lirc commands'?
<crazy_bus> the file ~/.lirc/mythtv (the keybindings like Up, P, etc)
<foxbuntu> oh you need the mythtv keys
<foxbuntu> the application keys
<foxbuntu> crazy_bus, do you have a working /etc/lircd.conf in place?
<foxbuntu> cmdln, im thinking over it
<crazy_bus> foxbuntu: no, I tried with irrecord and premade .conf files but none worked.  However the zeroconf package made irw work
<cmdln>  cool im fiddeling in bios now
<cmdln> hehe
<crazy_bus> foxbuntu: *zeroconf = inputlircd
<foxbuntu> crazy_bus, did you restart mythfrontend after you made changes?
<foxbuntu> whoops
<foxbuntu> stupid laptops battery
<cmdln> heh
<foxbuntu> crazy_bus, what remote do you have?
<crazy_bus> foxbuntu: the one that plugs into the back of a avermedia dvb't 771
<crazy_bus> I've got a few commands working now.
<crazy_bus> can anyone tell me why on screen displays flicker for me?
<cmdln> mmm so run with debug, could not connect to socket, no sufh file or directory, thats better
<foxbuntu> cmdln, sounds like progress
<foxbuntu> crazy_bus, which lirc module are you using?
<foxbuntu> ...for the remote...
<cmdln> assume its talking about /dev/ttyS0? but im running irsend as root, and root has write permissions
<foxbuntu> cmdln, dont run irsend as root
<foxbuntu> ...well you shouldnt at least
<cmdln> im just doing it for testing
<crazy_bus> foxbuntu: what do you mean?
<foxbuntu> crazy_bus, open up MCC and we will start from there
<crazy_bus> foxbuntu: but the remote is now working.  I just have to type in what commands I want and what button it corresponds to
<foxbuntu> crazy_bus, well I thought you said your lircd.conf wasnt working
<foxbuntu> the few keys you have assigned in the ~/.lirc/mythtv work though?
<crazy_bus> foxbuntu: setting it up via irrecord or a preset doesn't.  Using a different program inputlirc makes it work without setting anything up
<cmdln> HA
<cmdln> eat that
<cmdln> auto configuration is great
<cmdln> when it work
<cmdln> and when it does not its a total pita
<cmdln> damn
<cmdln> well it didnt error once :)
<cmdln> well im breaking stuff so i must be getting closer
<crazy_bus> I just wish I had a template so I didn't have to write the mythtv lirc config file from scratch
<foxbuntu> crazy_bus, pastebin your lircd.conf and hardware.conf
<crazy_bus> foxbuntu: why.  The remote works well enough.  Thanks for the offer
<foxbuntu> crazy_bus, ok...I must be confused or tired guess your issue is fixed
<foxbuntu> at any rate...
<crazy_bus> my issue now is why are all On screen displays flickering
<crazy_bus> *are
<cmdln> could not get file information for /dev/lirc
<cmdln> foxbuntu: where is that controlled?
<cmdln> I want to say /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<cmdln> but modifying the serial section there seems to have noo effect
<foxbuntu> crazy_bus, try switching from QT to OpenGL as a painter if you havent already
<foxbuntu> cmdln, thats where it should be controlled
<cmdln> mmm
<cmdln> ok i guess that file is doing something
<cmdln> i must be mis-reading the error
<foxbuntu> :)
<cmdln> ooop
<cmdln> postage just went up a penny
<crazy_bus> do I update with mythfilldatabase?  i.e. to download new listings?
<crazy_bus> or do I have to run tv_grab_au manually?
<crazy_bus> cmdln: do you know how to delete individual channels in setup?
<_taz_> hmmm, anyone able to get the control center to set up a IRBlaster and a IR remote?
<erpo> When I hold down the volume up/down keys, the volume only changes one increment. It's like there's no "key repeat" set. How can I fix this?
<erpo> *I am referring to the volume up/down keys on my remote.
<crazy_bus> erpo: go to ~.lirc/mythtv  look for the volume settings and change repeat to whatever you like e.g. repeat = 4
<erpo> crazy_bus: Thanks! That did it. I was staring at /etc/lirc/lircmd.conf, but that wasn't getting me anywhere.
<erpo> crazy_bus: Incidentally, that also answers my other question of how to customize key mappings.
<crazy_bus> erpo: is there any chance you can pastebin the ~.lirc/mythtv file for me at www.pastebin.ca  I accidently deleted mine and have only added a quarter of the commands back manually
<erpo> sure :)
<erpo> of course, I have a MCE remote.
<erpo> http://pastebin.ca/1015479
<erpo> I have to take off. Thanks for your help!
<Balachmar> Hi, I'm trying to install mythbuntu 8.04 but when it says loading kernel it actually reboots
<Balachmar> And the live environment won't start either
<Balachmar_> Hi, I'm trying to install mythbuntu 8.04 but when it says loading kernel it actually reboots
<Balachmar> Ooh, this is actually the same chatroom as at freenode, sorry for the spamming...
<Balachmar_> ok vmlinuz has a different md5sum than in the txt file
<Balachmar_> Now I am stuck at another place
<Balachmar_> At the prepare partitions menu, there is nothing in the table
<Balachmar_> nor can I create new partitions, it doesn't seem to have recognized my hard disk
<Balachmar_> ok, so I read on the forum that someone else also has a sata drive that doesn;t show up...
<Balachmar_> the sda etc do show up in dmesg
<Balachmar_> aha, the other sd* things in the dmesg are the memory card readers
<Balachmar_> So the hard disk itself doesn't show up anywhere
<cosmic> hi @ all
<cosmic> I cannot watch LiveTV anymore , heres the Error log : http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/212976/
<cosmic> I cannot find this entry in the DB
<cosmic> I fixed it , thx
<laga> how? :)
<cosmic> Master Backend had : Permissions denied on RECORDINGS - DIR
<cosmic> ;)
<cosmic> to much beer yesterday lol
<cosmic> but hey , thats a strange error message for the client , isnt it ?
<laga> sure
<cosmic> where i you from laga ?
<cosmic> are you mythbuntu devel ?
<cosmic> i see very often in irc
<laga> yeah, i'm one of the mythbuntu devs
<laga> i'm from germany
<cosmic> nices , what do you develop for mythbuntu
<laga> i help with packaging, the control centre, the diskless stuff..
<cosmic> where from germany? i am from frankfurt
<cosmic> cool
<laga> i'm from a quaint little town in the saarland ;)
<cosmic> oh i see
<laga> i just wish the diskless tuff was working for everyone ;) some odd bugs keep happening
<cosmic> how can you invest so much time in devel , dont you work ?
<laga> haha
<laga> i'm a student :)
<cosmic> ;)
<cosmic> oh i see
<cosmic> how does dis diskless stuff work ? TFTP ? + PXE , something like this ?
<laga> right now i'm not spending much time on development, mostly bug triaging and stuff. the weather is too nice.
<cosmic> yes damn right , the weather is super in Frankfurt too
<laga> yeah, it can use PXE to get the kernel, but you can also use a USB pen drive to boot the client
<Balachmar_> here in the netherlands it is fine as well
<Balachmar_> although I still haven't fixed my issues with mythbuntu
<cosmic> but i am working on an mythbuntu client ,to get him work on a (CEleron 500 MHz , 192 MB RAM and 20 G Disk) ;)
<laga> i made it flexible with regards to booting beecause not everyone wants to make intrusive changes to their network
<laga> cosmic: 192MB isn't a lot ;)
<Balachmar_> I can't install because my sata disk isn't recognized
<laga> Balachmar_: is it detected in the BIOS?
<cosmic> laga i know , but i give it a try anyway
<Balachmar_> laga: yes, I can still boot to my ubuntu install
<cosmic> time to kill some services ;)
<Balachmar_> and it is detected in the bios
<laga> Balachmar_: what ubuntu install? 7.10?
<Balachmar_> the only sdx devices detected from mythbuntu install are the memory card readers
<Balachmar_> 7.04
<laga> cosmic: /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common can save you lots of memory. up to 32M i believe
<laga> Balachmar_: does it work from the 8.04 alternate disk?
<cosmic> wich SATA - Mode ? , pure ore SATA/IDE ?
<cosmic> laga , thanks for the hint
<Balachmar_> just to be sure, the 7.04 ubuntu install is already on the hd
<Balachmar_> on the bios I could choose from ide, AHCI and raid, and I choose ide
<laga> try AHCI instead?
<cosmic> sounds strange
<cosmic> try AHCI
<cosmic> omg
<laga> that might break any windows installs on that box.
<Balachmar_> AHCI didn't work either :D
<Balachmar_> doesn't matter since there is no windows install on that box :D
<laga> what chipset is that? VIA?
<Balachmar_> yes
<laga> ok, just wondering. i don't have a fix, i just enjoy bashing VIA ;)
<Balachmar_> lol
<laga> Balachmar_: i wonder if there's a bug report in launchpad already for your chipset/mother board
<laga> i bet it's a problem with libata, maybe you can force it to use the older drivers.. humhumm
<laga> maybe it'll work in RAID mode?
<Balachmar_> yes, I am reading that in a bug report as well
<Balachmar_> unfortunately mythtv has to record something now, that my girlfriend wants to see...
<Balachmar_> So I have to wait in order to try it out...
<Balachmar_> (Since it will never install within 30 minutes and be working flawlessly then...
<laga> heh, true
<laga> but booting to check if the hdd is detected might be an option ;)
<Balachmar_> true am on it
<Balachmar_> nope also doesn't work
<laga> maybe you can find out what driver is used in 7.04 and check if it's also available in 8.04
<Balachmar_> how would I do that?
<laga> the output of dmesg or lsmod might be helpful
<Balachmar_> but what am I looking for?
<laga> you're probably looking for any driver that claimed your SATA interface ;)
<laga> can't be more helpful there, sorry
<cosmic_> saw this in my process list: /usr/sbin/system-tools-backends ... whats that ? , does anyone know
 * Penfold hrms, ok. time to replace my SCART->composite cable, and see if that's teh cause of me getting no picture
<Balachmar_> I see libata 2.20 in dmesg
<Balachmar_> and if I grep lsmod for ata: I get ata_generic, libata and scsi_mod
<Balachmar_> is that any help?
<cosmic_> Wow , its running preety fine , but i had to stop some (maybe) important services @ laga , just fyi
<laga> nice. are you using -diskless or just a normal client?
<laga> gut
<laga> oops
<cosmic_> lol
<cosmic_> das passiett mir au oft ;)
<cosmic_> no i am using , a normal ubutnu 8.04 I386 server install , where i installed mythbuntu - desktop for the packages and changed the default wm to blackbox
<cosmic_> not the finest way i know that , but i am linux noob and  DAU in one Person ;)
<laga> whatever works for you :)
<cosmic_> would you please explain the meaning of : whatever works for you
<cosmic_> or just say it in german , plz
<laga> cosmic_: sowas wie "wenn's funktioniert ist es gut" ;)
<cosmic_> ok
<cosmic_> do you think the diskless version would work better ?
<cosmic_> i dont think so
<laga> no, i was just wondering what you were using
<cosmic_> oh i see , but i would prefer an amount of 256 MB , to have it working flew
<cosmic_> of RAM
<laga> with -diskless, you don't have local swap by default. it'll enable network swap, but only 32M or so
<laga> and network swap is slow ;)
<cosmic_> i will see if i get 256 MB RAM next week , by the way ... the P3 400Mhz is peforming better than an Celeron 5XX MHz , fyi
<cosmic_> laga: network swap is shit for a client with very low resources for multimeda
<laga> p3 400? i never could get really smooth playback out of my p3 450. maybe i should have tried harder ;)
<cosmic_> it works fine
<cosmic_> mplayer with Videos maped over smbfs , ROCK HARD !!!
<laga> ah, i was talking about mythtv itself
<cosmic_> and Live TV rocks too , but it stucks a little bit after PAUSE and at the start
<cosmic_> the same for playing recordings withc are streamed by the master
<cosmic_> the Internal player uses damn much resources
<cosmic_> for an SUPER LOW END CLIENT
<cosmic_> :)
<cosmic_> but its enough for my bedroom , cause of the boards size and the case size
<laga> yup. i tried with XvMC back then and it was OK, but not as smooth as i'd have liked it to be. might have been a bad deinterlacer, though.
<laga> how big is it?
<cosmic_> 34 cm tief 8cm hoch 27 breit
<cosmic_> sorry for no translation but i dont now inches and stuff
<laga> metric units work just as fine. imperial units are silly ;)
<laga> what PC is that? some thin client?
<cosmic_> :)
<cosmic_> lol
<cosmic_> yap
<laga> fujitsu siemens?
<cosmic_> from Masxdata, i bought it by ebay for 30 Euros
<cosmic_> its an Asus Board A2N or something like that
<cosmic_> youll get this package at ebay.de
<laga> nice. i'Ve got this in my bedroom: http://www.t-online.de/international/pressebilder/t_online_s100_remote.jpg
<cosmic_> Working with Myth ??
<laga> yeah. it's a normal computer. celeron 733, wlan, fanless, can be powered on using the remote..
<cosmic_> i read in the FreeX that it is possible to install unix/linux on it or on one of these
<laga> but only 128M RAM, which sucks.
<laga> i still run feisty on it.
<cosmic_> cool
<cosmic_> is it working in a flew ( flüssig)
<cosmic_> ??
<laga> you can get them for 30€ including a router on ebay these days. i've been wondering about getting more, but i've got enough crap already :)
<cosmic_> lol
<laga> yeah, it's quite fluent. if you use the iulius theme ;)
<cosmic_> we all have enough CRAP , but we NEEED more !!!
<cosmic_> my ex wife hated me for that löl
<cosmic_> but it only works as a client , right ?
<laga> one of the biggest downsides is that you'll need a binary driver from intel to enable the tv-out. :(
<sabhain> laga, how does that compare to the MediaMVP?
<cosmic_> oh
<cosmic_> i see
<laga> some of them have a PCI slot, but i hear it's not that reliable. and the box isn'T high enough to fit a big PCI card without some modding. and only 128M RAM..
<laga> sabhain: it's a real x86 box, not sure if you can compare something ;)
<Balachmar_> Is there a way to add a boot option when I am running the installer of mythbuntu?
<Balachmar_> Because maybe using the boot option all_generic_ide might help
<cosmic_> laga:  whats with HDD ?  compact flash ?
<laga> cosmic_: i'm using an USB pen drive.
<laga> Balachmar_: yeah. just add it when booting the live disk after the -- in the boot options
<laga> and it should pick that up for regular boots, too
<Balachmar_> ok, then I will try that later
<sabhain> laga, so you've just installed mythbuntu directly on that?
<laga> sabhain: yes. not "directly", i debootstrapped it manually, but a regular install using the alternate disk should work just as well.
<laga> i'm also using a different wlan NIC. and i added the IEGD driver to get tv-out.
<cosmic_> IEGD ?
<laga> intel embedded graphics driver
<laga> or something like that
<sabhain> hmmm .. what happens if you try to play an HD recording?
<cosmic_> oh ok
<sabhain> or an ISO video file?
<laga> sabhain: it'll probably explode.
<laga> sabhain: a dvd rip ought to work just fine.
<laga> i used to stream dvds from my desktop to my bed room using VLC.
<sabhain> and that's an S100?  Can't seem to find on ebay ... the MediaMVP works ok .. but I don't think it will pull down from the video folder .. upside is that the mvpmc install & boot was simple.  But I haven't played much with it yet.
<laga> i was always going to bed a mediamvp, but it just isn't cheap enough
<laga> sabhain: they're mostly sold in germany.
<laga> t-online used to give them away as IPTV set top boxes
<cosmic_> OK Guys now i have killed sshd as well and it runs realy good , just FYI
<laga> eeek. no sshd is scary ;)
<cosmic_> löl
<laga> unless you've got a keyboard ;)
<cosmic_> i have an remote Keyboard(CRAP) for Extremas , now i have to get monit work with mythfrontend ...
<cosmic_> :)
<cosmic_> what is the dbus dameon ?????
<cosmic_> do i need that ? doent understand the english subscribe
<laga> it's used for inter-process communication
<laga> eg if you tell your kde/gnome to shut down, it'll hand off that message to HAL over dbus
<cosmic_> oh ok
<Balachmar> Hi, just for future reference: adding all_generic_ide to the boot options fixes the issue of the sata drives that were not recognized
<Balachmar> So tonight I will go and install the latest and greatest mythbuntu version!
<cosmic_> for what do i need myth-status
<cosmic_> OK Guys , i dont know if it is from interest for you , but i have found a combination to let al LOW Resource Client work in a flew with mytfrontend  as my bedroom Client (in my Case) , its a : Pentium III 600 Mhz with round about 192 MB RAM and    >= 20 GB HDD ......
<cosmic_> i will trie
<cosmic_> try with xfce , now :)
<cosmic_> Ah , the best thing .... You dont have to stop any server , only gnome screensaver :)
<cosmic_> server = service
<laga> Balachmar: congrats.
<laga> cosmic_: myth-status writes the status of your pending recordings to your MOTD
<laga> or whatever is displayed when you log in ;)
<ille> laga: saw your post on dev list about segfault in /lib/ld-linux.so.2 looks like the common thingie is ATI driver
<laga> ille: fglrx or radeon?
<ille> laga, radeon
<laga> i use radeon, too, and i don't get crashes. but i use my own packages.
<laga> hum.
<laga> i'm very interested in getting this fixed, but i'm not sure where to start.
<ille> laga, I'm compiling now
<laga> great
<Penfold> Woo. Progress :) Swapped cables from composite to SVideo input on PVR 150. ...
<Penfold> I have a picture...
<Penfold> but it's black and white :(
<ille> laga, 0.21-fixes , but should i go SVN?
<laga> ille: use -fixes. SVN is too scary right now, for me at least
<ille> laga, ok
<Penfold> is this likely to still be a cable issue? or is there a v4lc-ctl option I missed
<cosmic_> laga , thanks for this information  :)
<laga> cosmic_: what information? ;)
<cosmic_> for myth-status , dude
<cosmic_> ;)
<laga> ah
<laga> <- always confused.
<sabhain> cosmic_ what's the graphics for your client?
<ille> any1 know what is needed to mount a nfs share in mythbuntu live cd (7.10)
<laga> cosmic_: i think i could never overclock my old box high enough to reach 600MHz, so i never tried that
<cosmic_> sabhain:  LOL , the graphics is an ATI Rage 4 MB , Onboard
<laga> does it have tv-out or do you have a computer monitor in your bed room?
<ille> cosmic_, I have a PII 450Mhz running mythbuntu, but that projekt is down since I don't get the wireless driver working in wpa, wep is ok.
<cosmic_> oh my failure , I use an 17 " TFT in my bedroom
<laga> ah
<cosmic_> japp
<cosmic_> with TV Out it gets hard
<laga> cosmic_: regarding the s100: a friend of mine had problems getting it to run nicely at high resolutions over the VGA-out, so buyer beware ;)
<laga> cosmic_: how much power does your frontend use?
<cosmic_> ille:  cool , but i tried without offering any services , to make it suitable for anyone
<cosmic_> oha
<cosmic_> laga
<cosmic_> ille witch amount of ram ?
<ille> cosmic_, alot IIRC around 400mb 256+128mb
<cosmic_> oh ok
<cosmic_> I think a PIII 500 -600 + >=256 MB of RAM schould work propably good for a normal Mythbuntu 8.04(CLient) Instalation
<laga> depends on your needs regarding deinterlacing :)
<laga> i use a rather expensive deinterlacer (yadif2x oder greedyh2x) and i like my core 2 duo ;)
<cosmic_> löl
<cosmic_> your right
<cosmic_> for my living room , but not for my bedroom in my oppinion
<laga> true
<laga> i rarely watch tv in the bed room anyways
<cosmic_> But YEAH , I like my Core 2 duo , too
<cosmic_> oh ok
<ille> laga: I think I skip compiling the plugins, and removes al i /usr/lib/mythtv/plugins
<cosmic_> i will go for something to eat , until later
<laga> ille: sudo aptitude remove mythplugins ;)
<laga> i hope that'll also remove the dependencies
<ille> better that way
<ille> haha, already removed that package yesterday...
<cosmic_> i mostly play Console Games , via emulators in my bedroom @ laga  ;)
<cosmic_> another , hailt to mythtv ;)
<laga> yeah.. i get out the game pad occasionally, too.
<laga> zsnes rocks
<laga> but i don't play a lot of games either.. maybe during winter again.
<laga> damn, the weather is so nice.
<ille> nah 3 degrees outside this morning
<laga> who gets up in the morning on a bank holiday anyways ;)
<ille> no holiday here anymore :(
<laga> sad :(
<ille> let see if I can get hold of the laptop to test my compiled version.
<cosmic_> back again
<cosmic_> do ue
<cosmic_> do you have zsnes running on 64 bit laga ?
<xukun> I,m running mythbuntu 8.04. everything seems to work except that the movie covers are not showing.  I suppose to have .mythvideo in ~.mythbuntu/Mythvideo but I don't have that. Does everybody has this directory?
<cosmic_> Konfig -> media -> Video  in frontend there you can decide a directory for your Covers
<cosmic_> Config
<cosmic_> i have to go to sleep now , have to stand up early , BYE @ ALL
<sabhain> xukun, check to make sure that ~.mythbuntu/Mythvideo is writeable ..
<ille_> laga: great news, my compilation of myth works!
<Penfold> result! working video ;)
<laga> ille_: nice. did you talk to sphery?
<laga> ille_: ah, you're christian.
<laga> ille_: how did you compile mythtv?
<ddgoose> o/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-13
<equim--> hey.. is this a reasonable place to get some newbie help?  I've just bought a ready built mythbuntu box but am a bit stumped as to what to do
<Thorney> Hello - I am struggling, no failing, to get MythTV going on Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64. Infact I seem to have gone backwards by doing what worked on an older version of ubuntu. (same TV card different PC tho) Can anyone help me please?
<Thorney> hello?
<abarbaccia> ﻿when watching HDTV my channel guide usually freezes up --- anybody else experience this?
<tgm4883> equim--, which box?
<tgm4883> or from where?
<equim--> I'm getting there now :)
<equim--> it's the camulus desktop from efficientpc.co.uk
<tgm4883> ok, what are you wanting to do
<equim--> I started it up, set my username/pass etc, then after logging in I just got a black screen with a mouse cursor... didn't have a clue what to do
<equim--> after a couple of reboots I got an interface tho
<tgm4883> interesting
<equim--> and have actually watched some tv! woohoo :)
<tgm4883> k
<equim--> I think it might be a FAQ "Sometimes this occurs due to the default Theme Painter (QT). Not all video cards will properly render the fonts and images in the theme with QT"
<tgm4883> have you tried the jabber or MSN to efficient pc?
<equim--> haven't yet, no ... will prolly try if it proves to be a problem
<equim--> note I'm completely new to myth tv and still very new to linux in general.... it's gonna be an experience I guess :)
<alexvd_> tgm4883: i have to run 7.10 and i have an irman so i need to upgrade the version to 0.8.3 do you know a walkthrough on how to do that.  I download it but i dont know where to unzip
<tgm4883_laptop> alexvd_, you have to run 0.8.3 of what?
<alexvd_> lirc
<alexvd_> 0.8.2 is busted for irman
<tgm4883_laptop> did you get a .deb of it?
<alexvd_> thats just it
<alexvd_> i dont know where to find a deb
<tgm4883_laptop> what version is in hardy?
<alexvd_> i think that is 0.8.3
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<alexvd_> like i said i am not yet ready to upgrade to the newest ubuntu. so i need to run the 7.10 and just update lirc from 0.8.2 to 0.8.3
<alexvd_> a .bz2 file is archive i dont think that is a deb right?
<tgm4883_laptop> hardy has 0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu7
<tgm4883_laptop> you could try installing that if you like
<tgm4883_laptop> no, .bz2 is not a .deb file
<tgm4883_laptop> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/lirc
<tgm4883_laptop> otherwise, you will probably have to compile it
<alexvd_> yeah i saw that
<wilberfan> anybody solve the "my-volume-always-resets-to-69%-for-each-recording" problem??
<wilberfan> :-\
 * wilberfan resets his volume again
<MythologicalTV> Seeking some help on PVR350 and MythTV - remote is having some funniness and I'm trying to get help tracking down the lack of allignment
<MythologicalTV> hello?
<rhpot1991> you can use irw to see which buttons do what, then modify files in ~/.lirc accordingly
<MythologicalTV> that's what I am pretty sure i've done, but i'm not getting consistent results... let me take a look at the /home/mythtv/.lirc
<rhpot1991> which version of mythtv?
<rhpot1991> or mythbuntu for that case
<MythologicalTV> 8.04 ubuntu / MythTV 0.21 (install through apt)
<rhpot1991> ok good, that should have a .lirc folder in the user's home dir who runs the frontend
<rhpot1991> different files in there for different applications
<MythologicalTV> I'm assuming i should be modifying a ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<rhpot1991> no
<rhpot1991> there should be a ~/.lirc
<rhpot1991> with a mythtv file in there
<MythologicalTV> ok, there's no .lirc file, there's a .mythtv directory, which contains lircrc
<rhpot1991> no .lirc is a directory
<MythologicalTV> yeah, no directory
<MythologicalTV> i'm wondering if those are the substitute files/directory
<rhpot1991> do dpkg -l mythbuntu-lirc-generator |grep ^ii
<MythologicalTV> as root or mythtv
<rhpot1991> also are you logged in as the user who runs the frontend?
<rhpot1991> doesn't matter
<MythologicalTV> i usually log in as a different user - but i have a myththbutu initiated setup
<MythologicalTV> so myth runs as mythtv
<MythologicalTV> no mythbutu-lirc-generator
<rhpot1991> ok so check /home/mythtv/.lirc
<MythologicalTV> yeah, no directory .lirc, only thing related is /home/mythtv/.mythtv/lircrc
<MythologicalTV> there is a full config there in lircrc
<rhpot1991> work with that then, I wonder why you don't have the directory
<MythologicalTV> did you build from source, or upgrade from 7.10 ?
<crazy_bus> where exactly is the setting that makes myth backend load up everytime the computer is turned on.  As I want to turn it off
<MythologicalTV> now my buttons are registering like "Pause Hauppauge_350"
<MythologicalTV> with the Hauppauge_350 ending, I shouldn't have to include that portion right?
<rhpot1991> !pastebin
<rhpot1991> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11783/
<rhpot1991> thats what they should look like
<MythologicalTV> I don't have any remote directives in my lircrc
<rhpot1991> I think you can ignore that
<MythologicalTV> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11785/
<rhpot1991> did you set this up with MCC?
<MythologicalTV> mcc? sorry, not familiar with that one
<rhpot1991> mythbuntu control centre
<MythologicalTV> don't think so
<rhpot1991> did it yourself then?
<MythologicalTV> most of it
<MythologicalTV> except for apt doing setup
<rhpot1991> well you can continue doing that if you want
<rhpot1991> but its a lot easier if you install mythbuntu-control-centre and use that
<MythologicalTV> would using mcc be easier in your opininon?
<MythologicalTV> hmm
<rhpot1991> it will do everything for you
<MythologicalTV> another package ?
<rhpot1991> well I'd recommend using it to setup as much as you can
<rhpot1991> maybe backup your lirc files you have been making so you can have them
<MythologicalTV> lol, well, its partially setup
<MythologicalTV> hey, at least a few more buttons are workin!
<MythologicalTV> lol
<MythologicalTV> so many buttons to configure
<MythologicalTV> volume keys aren't doing right by me
<MythologicalTV> and the Stop button is playing ClosedCaptioning for me =) w00t
<MythologicalTV> maybe i'll try the control center
<MythologicalTV> guess i'm logging in as my user, and transfering the config... lets see if this works
<MythologicalTV> thx for pointing me
<MythologicalTV> doesn't look like its going to help much specifically on my remote
<MythologicalTV> its using the same configurations I think
<MythologicalTV> do you know how to gain access to the second tuner for recording on the PVR350?
<rhpot1991> it only has one tuner
<rhpot1991> the 500 has 2
<MythologicalTV> ha, knew i did something wrong in hardware land =)
<MythologicalTV> i'll live
<MythologicalTV> yeah, button configs are no different
<MythologicalTV> looks like its going to take hacking manually
<rhpot1991> the 350 can output as well
<rhpot1991> but only has one input
<MythologicalTV> it outputs through the svideo connector correct?
<MythologicalTV> what's the mythtv button for buttons like TV, Videos, Music, Pictures, and Radio?
<MythologicalTV> what's the mythtv button for buttons like TV, Videos, Music, Pictures, and Radio?
<dispadertest> Anybody up for (what's probably another) PVR-150 blaster question?
<Balachmar> Hi, I just installed mythbuntu 8.04 and restored my database. Is it normal that my tunercards are not detected yet?
<sabhain> anyone get lots of "1008-0" channel adjustments when QAM scanning?  I have HDHR.
<sardiskan> DVD's will not play in my mythbuntu box?
<sardiskan> anyone know why?
<sabhain> sardiskan, have you enabled proprietary codecs in mythbuntu-control-centre?
<sabhain> and are you able to play dvd's using MPlayer or Xine outside of the mythfront-end?
<sardiskan> hmm
<sardiskan> probably not
<sardiskan> let me check that
<sardiskan> ok, enabling now
<sardiskan> jeepers
 * sardiskan = dumb
<sardiskan> ok, so now it plays...but the DVD menu is VERY VERY slow
<sardiskan> like it will play a little bit of the motion, then just stop
<sardiskan> then it will play some more...then just stop
<sardiskan> I can hear the 20th century fox theme...but the video isn't showing up.
<sardiskan> WTH?
<sabhain> what's your hardware like?
<ddgoose> close your frontend and in a terminal type "vxinfo".. does it list an adapter or "no adapter found" ?
<ddgoose> er
<ddgoose> xvinfo
<sardiskan> hang non
<sardiskan> on
<sardiskan> the hardware is the following:
<sardiskan> intel P4 3ghz processor, 2G memory, 250G SATA HDD
<sardiskan> on board audio
<sardiskan> speaking of which...the audio is choppy
<sardiskan> I'm playing a DVD and I can't see the video at all...but I can hear the audio...which is choppy
<sabhain> what graphics card?
<sardiskan> hmm
<laga> do normal mpeg2 files work? dvd support has always been a bit flaky
<sardiskan> crap
<sardiskan> I don't know if mpeg2 files work...I haven't tried one
<cmug> is there a way to install with only s-video active?
<sardiskan> hang on
<sardiskan> I don't know
<sardiskan> I'm also not sure about my video card
<sardiskan> it's an ATI for sure
<sardiskan> but it came in a dell so I don't know exactly what it is
<sardiskan> I'll try to rip the DVD and play it back to see if it works better
<ddgoose> I had that issue this morning with a box with ati video and fglrx, had to add options in xorg.conf to get xv working properly
<ddgoose> are you using the restricted driver?
<sardiskan> ddgoose...I"ll try your xvinfo cmd in a moment
<sardiskan> does the frontend HAVE to be shutdown?
<ddgoose> you could alt tab if you have a terminal open already
<sardiskan> I'll do that
<ddgoose> laga: thanks for the help yesterday, it worked out perfect
<sabhain> ATI = ugly
<sardiskan> it says "unable to open display"
<sardiskan> could that be becuase the frontend is running?
<sardiskan> yeah...ATI doesn't play nicely with linux like nVidia does
<sardiskan> but it was a free card...I didn't want to have to replace it
<ddgoose> yeah close frontend and try again, just to be sure
<sardiskan> ok
<sardiskan> almost done with the rip...I'll do it after that
<sardiskan> how do you close the frontend anyway?
<ddgoose> hit "esc" until it asks if you want to exit
<sardiskan> oh that's right
<sardiskan> d'oh
<sardiskan> 2 minutes
<ddgoose> brb
<sardiskan> I have "no adapters present"
<sardiskan> ddgoose..I am using the restricted driver...because my TV only has S-video in
<ddgoose> you need to add options to your xorg.conf
<sardiskan> which options?
<ddgoose> lemme post on mythbuntu forum and I will link ya one sec
<sardiskan> thx
<ddgoose> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792971
<sardiskan> cool
<sardiskan> where is the xorg.conf file on mythbuntu?
<ddgoose> -- > /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sardiskan> got it
<ddgoose> add them after the commented out options before the "Identifier" portion
<ddgoose> you need to reboot or go to console and do "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" to make it active
<ddgoose> brb smoking a brisket.. have to add chips :P
<laga> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1 - security vulnerability in openssl.. for those using ssh keys or ssl certificates
<MythbuntuGuest08> hello
<sardiskan> thx ddgoose...I'm trying those settings now
<MythbuntuGuest08> is there someone who can help me? *g*
<sardiskan> maybe
<MythbuntuGuest08> ok, i m trying to get mythtv running
<MythbuntuGuest08> first i tried it on a clean ubuntu 8.04
<MythbuntuGuest08> and now im trying it on mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest08> but i have absolutely no idea what to do... well im new in the "linux business"
<MythbuntuGuest08> well my problem
<sardiskan> OMG ddgoose...that was TOTALLY the problem...works GREAT now...even the audio isn't choppy
<MythbuntuGuest08> when i start mythtv i get a error message that there is no upnp available
<MythbuntuGuest08> after that i have to type hostname, databasename, user and password (i didnt fill out anything before)
<MythbuntuGuest08> after pressing next i get 2 options
<MythbuntuGuest08> which i do not mark
<MythbuntuGuest08> and after that i get the message "cannot login to database"
<MythbuntuGuest08> i think it has to do something with the sql stuff, but i have no idea what
<sardiskan> ok, mythbuntu automates all of the install...you shouldn't have to type in anything different to setup the backend/frontend
<ddgoose> back
<MythbuntuGuest08> well, i didn't type anything, but i am always getting that "no database" error
<ddgoose> sardiskan: no problem, glad I could help
<ddgoose> MythbuntuGuest08: was your second install a clean install? or an overlay on the previous 8.04?
<sardiskan> what exactly was the problem?
<sardiskan> what was causing the video to not work AND the audio to be choppy and scratchy
<ddgoose> sardiskan: no xv extension
<ddgoose> so it was using x11 overlay
<sardiskan> what is "xv"
<sardiskan> do I still need the proprietary video drivers since I'm using xv now?
<MythbuntuGuest08> the second one is a "live boot"
<MythbuntuGuest08> nothing installed jet, just running it from cd
<ddgoose> sardiskan: xv is the X Video overlay, it's what allows you to take advantage of your video cards accelerated overlay subsystem
<ddgoose> MythbuntuGuest08: not sure about the live cd , you may want to install and try it that way. someone else may have a better opinion/answer
<sardiskan> cool
<sardiskan> you're good
<sardiskan> you're real good
<MythbuntuGuest08> ok, i'll try that... and after install - do i have to type something in "master backend information"? the fields of password and server are empty right now
<ddgoose> I think its filled on the actual install but I can't recall.
<ddgoose> been a few days since I ran the installer
<MythbuntuGuest08> ok, i give it a try
<MythbuntuGuest08> thanks for the help
<ddgoose> sardiskan: yeah you want to keep using the restricted driver.
<sardiskan> yes...the DB is filled on install...but you have to tell it to run the mythdbfiller....it comes up
<sardiskan> thx ddgooes
<sardiskan> er
<sardiskan> ddgoose
<ddgoose> no problem, your welcome
<ddgoose> laga you around?
<laga> yes
<ddgoose> I noticed in Baz that "/debian/Readme.debian (revision 78)" has the stuff from the wiki, do you have a new commit coming?
<laga> no
<laga> i finally need to get that SRU to happen.
<laga> and update the .pdf which has all information now
<ddgoose> is the .pdf live somewhere?
<laga> the bzr tree or the pdf itself?
<ddgoose> just the pdf, thought I would take a look
<laga> www.mythbuntu.org :) it's the documentation
<laga> it's not completely up to date.. we dont have a documentation team unfortunately, so everyone contributes what they can squeeze in between feature freeze and release ;)
<ddgoose> how can I get involved with helping on documentation?
<laga> ddgoose: you can get a bzr checkout of the mythbuntu-documentation branch, i guess you know where to find it :) see the README for a list of packages you'll need. the documentation is split into smaller .tex files which you can edit.
<laga> if you'd like to contribute to the diskless documentation, it'd be a good idea to make me commit my changes first ;)
<ddgoose> hehe
<laga> is there anything you're interested in? some parts are more lacking than others
<ddgoose> eyes on the whole thing, but mainly diskless currently
<RockHound> hi everyone ... is there a way to tell mythtv to output AC3 before MP2 audio streams by default?
<ddgoose> laga: I am open to working on whatever there is a need for. so if you have suggestions of where to start that would be good.
<ddgoose> laga where is the README with the package list?
<ddgoose> nevermind I found it
<sardiskan> ok, here is a new question. I ripped a DVD to an ISO file...but now I can't see the file to play it within mythtv frontend
<sardiskan> do I have to import it or something
<sardiskan> keeps saying "No files found" within the "Media Library" "Watch Videos" section.
<sardiskan> but I can browse to the directory they are suppose to be /var/lib/mythtv/videos/ and the file is there
<cosmic_> hi @ all
<sabhain> sardiskan .. you need to go an edit the video library .. I think it's under settings / manage videos or something like that .. I do beleive you need to do that once before watching the iso
<sardiskan> It is already set to the correct location
<sardiskan> I see it
<sardiskan> thx
<sabhain> my experience I had to actually "edit" each file for them to show in the listing under videos
<sardiskan> I see it now
<sardiskan> thx
<sardiskan> I don't know what the "Unknown" and "?" are about
<sardiskan> how do I change that?
<sabhain> try to pull down the info from IMDB .. that may fill those items in
<ddgoose> sardiskan: hit the right arrow key->search
<ddgoose> should fill in the imdb info
<ddgoose> if not you can search imdb by hand and enter the number yourself
<sardiskan> ahh
<sardiskan> I have a remote...and all of the buttons do not send a signal to the server....why is that?
<ddgoose> what remote do you have?
<sardiskan> hang no
<sardiskan> on
<ddgoose> right arrow key on keyboard will work also
<sardiskan> the right arrow works
<sardiskan> I have this remote
<sardiskan> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880121003
<sabhain> that should work .. you'll need to tweak your lircd.conf and .lircrc .. but that's manageable
<sardiskan> about 15 buttons don't send a valid code to the box
<sardiskan> the rest do
<sardiskan> and in fact...the rest seem to do the correct function
<sabhain> when you use irw in a command prompt .. do codes show up for each button?
 * sabhain has a similar remote .. takes a little kicking but it should do the job
<sardiskan> how do you set that up?
<sardiskan> how do I know i have the rigth remote setup in the mythbuntu setup
<orangepeelbeef> guys i'm having a problem trying to install mythvideo, getting errors with libxml-sax-expat-perl and libxml-libxml-perl   http://pastebin.com/m65a9befd
<ddgoose> run sudo apt-get -f check
<ddgoose> then try again
<sabhain> sardiskan are you able to run the command "irw" in a terminal window?  Should just drop a line and stay blank.  Then push a button on the remote.
<sabhain> I chose the "mce old version" in the control center .. it had the right codes for the buttons, but not all buttons were assigned a task .. I found a website like "lircd configurator" or something that was helpful.
<ddgoose> his remote uses mceusb2
<ddgoose> sabhain: this site? --> http://lircconfig.commandir.com/configure/
<balachmar> Hi, I want to add my second pvr150 card, but when I add /dev/video1 to the list it turns into /dev/video0 instead
<balachmar> is this a known bug?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you mean add it to the list?
<sardiskan> sabhain...I was able to run irw fromthe CLI
<balachmar> at the backend, you have option 2 the capture cards menu
<balachmar> then you can add a new capture card
<balachmar> But I can only add /dev/video0
<balachmar> If I add /dev/video1 it turns into /dev/video0 anyway...
<balachmar> mplayer can play from /dev/video1 though
<tgm4883_laptop> are you manually typing it in?
<balachmar> yes
<sardiskan> when I press buttons on the remote...I get text like this:
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, perhaps thats the problem
<sardiskan> "00000000037ff07bdc 00 Back mseusb
<balachmar> I think so too
<balachmar> let me check
<tgm4883_laptop> you should be able to select it with the remote
<balachmar> that IS the problem
<balachmar> should I file a bug, because with some of the numeric value lists you are not allowd to type the value, this should be the same
<tgm4883_laptop> so you can't select /dev/video1 with the remote?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll have to check it when I get home
<balachmar> I can check it with the keyboard as well
<balachmar> but then using the arrows instead of typing
<balachmar> Now I just need to get it to boot in time for a recording like it used to
<balachmar> But I know how that is done, but I have to wait for the old recordings to be transferred from my network disk. Which will take the whole night...
<balachmar> What is actually the fastest way to back stuff up?
<peoples_> hey guys
<peoples_> has someone running a mythbackend + frontend system with working suspend , s3 ?
<peoples_> i'm running mythbuntu 8.04 and not be able to get this thing done .. :\
<balachmar> you want it to wake from suspend as well?
<balachmar> In order to record stuff...
<balachmar> I have looked at it a little more than a year ago and couldn't find how to do it.
<peoples_> yes as well .. but also manual wake up with wol ..
<balachmar> But since suspend isn't reliable I wouldn't recommend using it for this kind of things
<peoples_> WOL works fine .. but mythbackend needs zu be restarted everytime after resume from suspend
<balachmar> But probably other people here are more educated on this. I just let it shut down and wake up for the recordings
<peoples_> and what instead ? :)
<balachmar> Just a full poweroff
<peoples_> with mythwelcome right ?
<balachmar> and use nvram wakeup or acpi to let it wake up
<balachmar> yes
<balachmar> That is what I had (and will do after everything is set up fine, just reinstalled to get mythbuntu) and it worked perfectly
<peoples_> is it possible to initiate the mythwelcome shutdown manualy?
<peoples_> so i can run this instead of standard suspend mode wich is running with pm-utils
<balachmar> yes, it knows when it has booted automatically and then it will shut down automatically. But when you started it manually it will stay awake until you exit mythfrontend
<peoples_> and he wakesup if there is something to record .. or i but it on manualy
<balachmar> you can still set it up to wake on lan as well
<balachmar> yes
<balachmar> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/System_wakeup
<balachmar> That might help you out
<peoples_> thank you .. i'll try mythwelcome instead of pm-utils .. ;)
<sardiskan> strange
<sardiskan> I'm looking at the lircd.conf file and all the codes are in there that match what I see from running irw
<sardiskan> but when I'm in mythtv...nothing comes up for those 15 buttons
<sardiskan> what controls what each code sends to the mythtv server?
<peoples_> balachmar: are you using suspend s3 mode ? or let you mythwelcome shutdown the pc completely?
<balachmar> peoples_: I let it shutdown completely.
<peoples_> ah k .. thats the point .. i'll use suspend .. but it seems mythwelcome only works with complete shutdown .. ?
<sabhain> sardiskan, the answer to that is found in your .lircrc file
<balachmar> peoples_: Then I don't know how to do it.
<sardiskan> under /home/usernam/.lircrc?
<sardiskan> I don't see anything but several includes
<ddgoose> sardiskan: try this, go to your home dir, "mv .lircrc .lircrc.bak" then "mythbuntu-lirc-generator -L <your lircd.conf>"
<sabhain> I ran into that too .. and since on my FE's I only run mythbuntu, I just made a .lircrc that had the commands directly
<ddgoose> if you want a single file do "mythbuntu-lirc-generator -L <your lircd.conf> -l .lircrc"
<sardiskan> that command just recreated what was already there
<sardiskan> do I need to restart the ir service?
<ddgoose> probably doesnt know what to do with the extra keys I guess
<sabhain> sardiskan, take a look at your ~/.lirc/mythtv or whatever the includes is pointing too .. what's in there?
<sardiskan> I see it...I can add the names and relate that name to a character
<sardiskan> cool
<sabhain> gotta go .. good luck sardiskan
<sardiskan> thx man
<sardiskan> you have all been great
<Nikas> So. I'm running a clean ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop. My other computers are running MythBuntu 8.04. Can i install the frontend on this computer and how?
<Nikas> this computer = laptop ;)
<sardiskan> yes you can...to install just use the mythbuntu frontend
<Nikas> sardiskan: how do you mean?
<tgm4883_laptop> Nikas, install mythbuntu-control-center, you can activate the frontend from there
<tgm4883_laptop> alternatively, you can install the frontend packcage
<tgm4883_laptop> I believe it is called mythtv-frontend
<Nikas> i used.. some page :)
<Nikas>                     http://www.mythbuntu.
<Nikas> org/existing-ubuntu
<Nikas> from the MythBuntu 8.04 install pdf :)
<ddgoose> laga what tex editor are you using? I checked out a couple but kile seemed like it was going to do the trick, any opinons?
<laga> ddgoose: i used vim or kate ;)
<ddgoose> ok
<ddgoose> so far kile is pretty slick
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-14
<swheatley> any long time ubuntu users know how often they add new kernel versions?
<swheatley> still trying to get my HVR-950 working and from what I've read it seems to work best with 2.6.25
<ddgoose> hmm, mythmovies hard crashes frontend, I looked into it and seems that they moved the web service to a new url and mythvideo doesnt like the return.
<dsmith_> hi
<dsmith_> is there a hardware list for setting up a server to record shows?
<baalsgate> why do cron jobs not work ???
<baalsgate> I have things in my crontab but they never run
<baalsgate> whats wrong with ubuntu cron ?
<bogus-> is your cron daemon running?
<bogus-> do you have a <enter> behind your last cron entry?
<baalsgate> i put in the crontab " 2 * * * * root /usr/bin/touch /tmp/testfile" and nothing is happening
<baalsgate> ps -ax | grep cron shows cron running
<bogus-> did you place an enter behind that line?
<baalsgate> bogus , i will try that
<baalsgate> 30 * * * * mythtv   /usr/bin/touch /tmp/testfile
<baalsgate> should give me a tmp/testfile in 30 mins ?
<baalsgate> or only when the time is .... :30
<bogus-> indeed iirc
<bogus-> */30 gives every 30 mins
<bogus-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<baalsgate> its still not working
<baalsgate> i put in "*/1 * * * *  /usr/bin/touch /tmp/testfile" to see if it would do it every min but nothing
<bogus-> you editted with crontab -e?
<baalsgate> yep
<bogus-> sure you hit enter a few times after your line?
<baalsgate> yep
<nuSharper> hi there! how can i make MythTV's window behave like the windows of ordinary video players? i wanna be able to change MythTV's from fullscreen to normal (windowed with borders) with a double-click or keyboard shortcut. this way i'd be able to keep the window on the corner of my screen while browsing the web and quickly switch to fullscreen when solely watching TV.
<ddgoose> nuSharper: are you using a remote?
<nuSharper> no. just my kbd
<sardiskan> how do I get to the web interface of my mythbox
<nuSharper> when watching a DivX video on MPlayer, i can switch in fullscreen or windowed mode witha double-click on the player... on MythTV i havent found a way.
<sardiskan> MythTV is a full screen application. If you are running a video, it assumes you aren't doing anything else....nor can you.
<sardiskan> if you wanted it windowed, you'd have to run the mythtv frontend windowed
<WcktKlwn> does anyone know why my audio went away after an upgrade last night?
<nuSharper> sardiskan: i've changed the settings to a 400x300 window but then i can play fullscreen... so cant i switch between fullcreen and windowed on the fly?
<ddgoose> You dont need to use windowed, you can just to ctrl+alt+(left|right)arrow
<sardiskan> nevermind
<sardiskan> I found the web interface
<ddgoose> just switch desktops to the next workspace
<ddgoose> like I said above
<nuSharper> ddgoose: so without changing the setting of the GUI size, i can use the shortcut you mentioned and switch from FS to windowed?
<ddgoose> don't need to go out of windowed at all
<nuSharper> ddgoose: hmmm... wont that cause higher CPU usage?
<ddgoose> it switches you to a clean desktop
<ddgoose> I don't think so
<nuSharper> let me see if i understand you, i have to have MythTV open in both desktops?
<nuSharper> i dont wanna lose sight of the TV...
<ddgoose> do'h I missed that part
<nuSharper> i have be able to have it windowed or fullscreen depending on what is on...
<nuSharper> i wanna be able*
<nuSharper> i've tried to run my Hauppauge card via MPlayer but the playback in it is choppy... i do get the FS x Windowed switch via MPlayer, but i lose in pic quality. :-(
<sardiskan> ddgoose...in the mythweb interface....I'm getting an error when browsing to the Videos section
<sardiskan> Could not create a symlink to /var/lib/mythtv/videos, the local MythVideo directory for this hostname (king-mythbox). Please create a symlink to your MythVideo directory at data/video in order to use the video portions of MythWeb.
<ddgoose> sardiskan: gimme sec I have an answer for you
<sardiskan> thx
<sardiskan> the symlink is in the /var/www/mythweb/data directory
<sardiskan> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   21 2008-05-12 16:12 video -> /var/lib/mythtv/video
<ddgoose> yeah the symlink should point to videos not video
<sardiskan> I'm not understanding
<sardiskan> I have to create a symlink to EACH video manually?
<ddgoose> negative
<ddgoose> if you look in /var/lib/mythtv do you see a directory called video?
<ddgoose> you should see a directory called "videos"
<ddgoose> you need to repoint the symlink
<sardiskan> cd d'oh
<sardiskan> I see it now
<ddgoose> so if you cd /var/www/mythweb/data/
<sardiskan> how do I report bugs?
<ddgoose> then remove the video symlink
<sardiskan> oh nevermind
<ddgoose> and relink it to /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<sardiskan> I said "REPOINT" not "REPORT"
<sardiskan> thx
<sardiskan> so just recreate the symlink
<sardiskan> cool
<ddgoose> yeah
<sardiskan> easy enough
<ddgoose> nuSharper as far as I can tell there is no fullscreen toggle, someone with more knowledge on that may reply in here at some point.
<nuSharper> ok. i'll keep trying
<sardiskan> ok...now I can get to it...but I'm having some other PHP errors
<sardiskan> when I click on videos in mythweb, I get 4 php errors
<sardiskan> ok, fixed it...permissions issue on the coverart file
<hugolp> how can I export a mythtv recording?
<sardiskan> just use Samba and move it via windows
<sardiskan> under the "recordings" shared directory
<sardiskan> assuming you did disable samba at install
<hugolp> sardiskan:  no
<hugolp> first I dont use windows
<hugolp> second, I want to send the mpeg file to a friend
<sardiskan> then use NFS
<sardiskan> NFS should also be running
<hugolp> I have nfs, but I want to send a recording to a friend through email
<sabhain> sardiskan, how's it going with that remote?  Any luck with the extra buttons?
<hugol1> sorry, I hitted the quit button with the foot :-P
<hugol1> so, how can I send a recording to a friend through email?
<sardiskan> oh yes sabhain...I figured it out
<ddgoose> what do you use for mail?
<sardiskan> I haven't got ALL the buttons configured...but I know how to do it now...just a matter of making it happen
<sardiskan> thx for all your help
<ddgoose> hugol1: what do you use for mail?
<sardiskan> hugolp....use NFS to grab the file you want...then just attach it to an email
<sardiskan> or post it to youtube.
<sardiskan> private
<ddgoose> or you could use rapidshare and megaupload
<ddgoose> or gmail I think does large files
<hugol1> ddgoose:  gmail
<ddgoose> or you could give them a ssh account and chroot them to your recording directory
<hugol1> sardiskan:  I though mythtv used a weird video format
<hugol1> but I see it doesnt
<hugol1> thanks
<sardiskan> no problem
<sabhain> sardiskan, are you keeping the "includes" file and modifying the .mythtv one .. or did you blow away and replace the whole .lircrc?
<dispadertest> sabhain: Are you trying to override things in the /etc/lirc/lircd.conf file?
<sabhain> dispadertest, no .. just wondering how sardiskan handled the .lircrc thing.  Older configs have everything in the base file (~/.lircrc), but the 8.04 sets that file up with a bunch of includes .. just wondering which approach he took.
<sardiskan> ok, I just installed an ATI TV WONDER 550 card for capture and apparently, the system doesn't see it
<sardiskan> sabhain...I'm just modifying the .lirc/mythtv file
<dispadertest> sabhain: Ah, yeah... sorry about that.  The ~/.lircrc with the little include statements.  I wound up adding a ~/.lirc/mythtv, which seemed to override quite nicely.
<ddgoose> sardiskan do --> lsmod |grep bttv
<sardiskan> hang no
<sardiskan> on
<sardiskan> I get nothing ddgoose
<ddgoose> do lspci -v
<ddgoose> and paste the results at paste.ubuntu.com
<sardiskan> ok
<ddgoose> post the link here
<ddgoose> then do dmesg | grep -A 50 v4l2 driver
<ddgoose> and paste it also
<ddgoose> at paste.ubuntu.com
<sardiskan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12080/
<ddgoose> do the lspci thing again with sudo and repaste sorry
<sardiskan> ok
<sardiskan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12081/
<ddgoose> k
<ddgoose> did you do the dmesg one ?
<sardiskan> no
<ddgoose> do that one and paste it
<sardiskan> just sudo dmesg?
<ddgoose> dmesg | grep -A 50 v4l2 driver
<sardiskan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12082/
<sardiskan> oh wait
<sardiskan> is that 412 (four one two)
<sardiskan> and does the search string need to be in quotes?
<sardiskan> "v4l2 driver"
<ddgoose> L
<sardiskan> ok
<ddgoose> video4linux
<momelod> greetings channel
<ddgoose> but I don't see it in here anyways so it will return nothing I suspect
<sardiskan> that doesn't give anything
<sardiskan> er...returns no results
<momelod> i upgraded my mythbuntu box to 8.04 last night and now i cant start X
<momelod> the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers wont install
<momelod> anyone else have this issue?
<ddgoose> sardiskan do --> sudo modprobe bttv
<ddgoose> and paste output to you know where
<momelod> No candidate version found for nvidia-glx-legacy
<momelod> wtf does that mean :)
<sardiskan> no results on that
<ddgoose> ok do --> lsmod |grep bttv
<ddgoose> any results ?
<sardiskan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12085/
<ddgoose> k now do this one again -> sudo dmesg | grep -A 50 v4l2 driver
<ddgoose> any results this time?
<sardiskan> no results
<sardiskan> I'm putting the "v4l2 driver" in quotes like this
<ddgoose> no quotes, but try this sudo dmesg | grep -A 50 v4l2
<sardiskan> no results again
<ddgoose> k
<ddgoose> I have to run to bank and stuff real quick like, about an hour or so, then I can take a closer look for you
<ddgoose> k?
<sardiskan> cool
<sardiskan> thx
<ddgoose> probaly your cards id is not in the driver yet
<ddgoose> bleh
<ddgoose> can't type in the morning heh
<sardiskan> k
<ddgoose> thats the 550 theatre pci right?
<sardiskan> yes
<ddgoose> k
<sardiskan> that's what it lists as
<ddgoose> I will be back soonish
<sardiskan> in the lspci
<sardiskan> called a TV WONDER 550
<sardiskan> on the box
<dispadertest> Is anybody heard of a case where one would get "Unable to initialize video." after a system has been running for a few minutes.
<Solarbaby> I just installed Mythbuntu 8.04 and im seeing that lirc isn't starting up
<Solarbaby> superm1: You've been a great help to me last time I had lirc issues.. I hope your around
<laga> grr, i wish the openssl vulnerability was linked from ubuntu.com
<laga> (from the front page)
<Solarbaby> Maybe lirc was broken in the Mythbuntu install cd?
<Solarbaby> Its too quiet in here for me..  I'm off to go get some lunch
<Solarbaby> seeya all later
<sabhain> anyone know if software Raid(1) works with XFS file systems?
<tgm4883_laptop> sabhain, I don't see why it wouldn't
<sabhain> getting some weird behavior .. I can create the raid array using mdadm .. but when I try and mount it, I get a "bad superblock" error.
<sabhain> I have 2 setup .. one is ext3 and the other xfs .. the ext3 works ok .. xfs is the problem child
<sabhain> trying a redo on the partitions & formats now
<sabhain> tgm4883_laptop .. should I format after the array is assembled, or before?
<tgm4883_laptop> it's been a while since I set it up.  I believe you have to do it after
<sabhain> that was it .. stupid gparted .. I should know better than to use that.
<sabhain> created the raid arrays .. then mkfs'd em .. now things seem pretty good.  500GB raid1 video partition up and running
<rockhound> hi everyone
<rockhound> do I need to specify hwac3 or hwdts in the video player command with mplayer?
<sardiskan> ddgoose...are you back yet?
<ddgoose> why yes, yes I am :P
<ddgoose> just rolled in the door
<ddgoose> have any luck searching around?
<sardiskan> none
<sardiskan> I was going to try a fresh install w/ the card in place to see if that fixes it.
<sardiskan> but I haven't done it yet
<ddgoose> well I did a little research and am getting conflicting information, on the one hand, mythtv is saying tv wonder works, but all-in-wonder does not, and on the other hand, v4l wiki is saying it does not work..
<ddgoose> so I will have to do more digging
<sardiskan> well I don't have all-in-wonder...I have just the tv wonder
<tgm4883_laptop> ddgoose, sardiskan, have you tried asking in #mythtv-users they might actually have someone that uses that card
<tgm4883_laptop> that or check the hardware list to see if anyone there uses it in ubuntu
<sardiskan> I already check the hardware list at http://pvrhw.goldfish.org/tiki-page.php?pageName=pvrhw_tuners
<sardiskan> TV Wonder is the top used tuner
<tgm4883_laptop> sardiskan, that list is very outdated
<tgm4883_laptop> AFAIK, no longer maintained
<sardiskan> crap
<sardiskan> damnit and I just bought this card...this is my SECOND freaking tuner card I've tried
<sardiskan> I can't get it right
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the other card?
<sardiskan> its a AVerMedia A180
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<sardiskan> that card worked in my system...but it wasn't for cable TV
<tgm4883_laptop> did you happen to check this page http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Tuner_Card#Cards_that_work
<sardiskan> or soemthing
<sardiskan> you see...it says the TV Wonder works
<tgm4883_laptop> you just bought that card?
<tgm4883_laptop> how much?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd take it back and get something with a hardware encoder
<tgm4883_laptop> like a pvr-150
<sardiskan> other than being discontinued...the TV Wonder 550 should work
<sardiskan> well...this one HAS mpeg encoding on it
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> which driver does it use?
<sardiskan> bttv I think
<tgm4883_laptop> sardiskan, error messages?
<sabhain> yeah .. you want a pvr-150 or 500
<sardiskan> nope...no messages
<ddgoose> The tv wonder 550 is a great card for windows it turns out, but that's not why we are all sitting in here
<ddgoose> it's too bad you can't just intall the windows driver with some sorta wrapper and have it just work.
<laga> "have it just work" doesn't sound like "let's insert windows binary blobs into our linux kernel" to me ;)
<laga> it#s too bad that manufacturers won't release specs or pay someone to write free drivers.
<ddgoose> yeah that to
<sardiskan> oh well...newegg is so natzi about returns too
<sardiskan> always wanting to charge restock fees....AND you loose your shipping costs
<sardiskan> GAH
<sardiskan> will the Hauppage PVR-150 work out of the box with mpeg encoding?
<sabhain> sardiskan .. curious here about how much newegg charged .. and are you using this in a dual boot scenario?
<sardiskan> no
<sardiskan> the tvwonder was $40
<sardiskan> $50 I mean
<sardiskan> the PVR-150 is going to run me $60
<tgm4883_laptop> what drivers have you tried loading for it?
<tgm4883_laptop> and what steps have you tried troubleshooting it?
<tgm4883_laptop> and yes, the PVR-150 works OOB
<sabhain> oh .. ok.  PVR-150 will work right out of the box if you end up going that way .. same with 500 (2 tuners)
<ddgoose> i just happen to have the pvr-150 so there was no hassle, but I feel for the people who convert to linux and get stuck with having a great windows card that won't work in linux
 * sabhain has forgotten how frustrating that can be.
<ddgoose> I also have this little mid quality emuzed usb that I wish worked with linux, but not gonna happen
<laga> emuzed?
<ddgoose> it has onboard mpeg2 it would have been nice for recording low quility archival type stuff
<ddgoose> yeah they are owned by luminate now
<laga> ah
<ddgoose> I use it to record PBS on a 'doze box
<tgm4883_laptop> sardiskan, just out of curiousity, what does lspci respond with?
<ddgoose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12081/
<ddgoose> that
<tgm4883_laptop> so it says the device is unknown
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> have you tried
<ddgoose> don't get me wrong laga, I am not advocating tainting the kernel with windows code ;)
<laga> ;)
<ddgoose> I did some research on it tgm and it has rage audio and stuff so it most likely 'fully' work
<ddgoose> high chance of not getting audio to work
<ddgoose> *will not*
<ddgoose> sorry
<ddgoose> typing to fast
<laga> i'm currently pushing a new -fixes build to the weekly fixes repository, for those who are interested. it should be ready in a few hours.
<ddgoose> sweet
<sabhain> what about the update of pci devices list?  I had that issue before where realtek wasn't found, but some update pci database command solved it.
<laga> i wish the weekly builds would live up to their name (automagically ;))
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo modprobe cx88xx
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, they do for me
<tgm4883_laptop> if my automagically, you mean by laga
<tgm4883_laptop> and if by weekly, you mean monthly
 * laga stabs tgm4883_laptop with a rusty spork
<tgm4883_laptop> sardiskan, do sudo modprobe cx88xx then do lspci -v again
<tgm4883_laptop> mmm rust
<ddgoose> oh yeah, mythmovies is aborken, they moved the webservice url that ignyte uses.
<ddgoose> dumps you right to the desktop
<laga> woohoo. ;)
 * rhpot1991 stabs tgm4883_laptop too
<laga> yay
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<sardiskan> I"m just sending the card back and getting a pvr-150
<sardiskan> screw it
<sardiskan> I"ve already lost $20 in shipping costs so far
<sardiskan> dangit
<laga> !seen ille
<laga> gah
<laga> where's the darn bot
<tgm4883_laptop> the bot is dead
<tgm4883_laptop> you killed it
<tgm4883_laptop> that was odd
<tgm4883_laptop> I hit some key combination that closed just this channel
<laga> i got a voodoo doll that controls your irc client.
<tgm4883_laptop> !seen ubotu
<rhpot1991> its been dead for some time
<laga> too bad
<ddgoose> ok I recompiled my ignyte with an added arg --server
<Ward1983> is it possible to tuurn xv off in mythtv?
<Ward1983> i get funky colors with xv on, so i want to switch it off
<Ward1983> (doe pwoplw who dont know what i mean i want to change the output driver)
<Ward1983> i tested it with totem which also had funky colors but they disappeared as soon as i switched xv off
<tgm4883_laptop> so you odrwn rypw qirh dinfwea on rhw qeonf kwya?
<tgm4883_laptop> no, dont know how sorry
<MythbuntuGuest90> hello all
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<MythRookie> question about installing Mythbuntu, anyone got a minute?
<MythRookie> specific to LVM
<tgm4883_laptop> MythRookie, only if you ask it
<MythRookie> MythDora gives me the option of using all 3 of my 500GB disks as a single 1.5TB logical volume.
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<MythRookie> MythDora kinda sucks, so I'm trying to do the LVM setup in Mythbuntu
<MythRookie> but it only lets me set up a single disk during install
<MythRookie> i'd like to install across all 3 disks if possible
<MythRookie> if not LVM, maybe software RAID?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythRookie, i'm not entirely sure why you prefer LVM over say, storage groups, but here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584473
<MythRookie> storage groups eh?
<tgm4883_laptop> currently they are for recordings only
<MythRookie> so maybe I install Mythbuntu on an 80GB disk and set up a storage group across the 3 independent 500GB disks?
<tgm4883_laptop> that would work
<MythRookie> and if one disk dies, i don't lose all of my recordings?
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, you would lose 1/3
<MythRookie> only the recordings on that disk at that time
<MythRookie> ok, thanks for the head's up
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> it's new in MythTV .21
<MythRookie> and Mythbuntu 8.04 has the right version of MythTV?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythTV .22 is supposed to also include storage groups for music and movies
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<MythRookie> (suppose i could check that myself too)
<tgm4883_laptop> Mythbuntu 8.04 has Mythtv .21
<MythRookie> thanks again
<tgm4883_laptop> no prob
<MythRookie> i might be back later leeching answers about the diskless setup for the frontend
<MythRookie> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> MythRookie, sounds good
<tgm4883_laptop> be sure to bug laga about that ;)
<MythRookie> cheers!
<Ward1983> tgm4883_laptop, was i not clear about my problem? or were you just joking?
<Ward1983> tgm4883_laptop, (i'm not native english, its hard for me to explain myself sometimes)
<tgm4883_laptop> I was joking, because the first 2 words were messed up cause you had your left hand shifted to the left one key
<tgm4883_laptop> your question does make sense though
<tgm4883_laptop> I just don't have an answer for you :(
<Ward1983> tgm4883_laptop, i didn't notice that lol, i recently changed keyboards and even keyboard layouts so its still a bit confusing sometimes
<ddgoose> switching xv off will make things slower won't it?
<Ward1983> (got a G15 keyboard with my new second hand PC :) )
<Ward1983> ddgoose, that doesnt mather much, an update caused this so it'll most probably get fixed and then ill change it again
<Ward1983> its just for temporary
<Ward1983> ddgoose, and i tested it it played nice and smooth :)
<Ward1983> with totem
<ddgoose> cool
<Ward1983> ddgoose, do you know how i can switch it off in myhtv?
<ddgoose> for tv or videos?
<ddgoose> for videos change the mplayer live from -vo xv to -vo x11
<ddgoose> not sure on the tv part
<ddgoose> line*
<Ward1983> ddgoose, for videos, but its also possible the chroma format is wrong
<Ward1983> ddgoose, more likely even
<Ward1983> it looks really odd, everything got the wrong colors
<Ward1983> ffs lol does nobody know
<TelnetManta> can anyone tell me how to fix my display from a alt terminal in mythbuntu?
<TelnetManta> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt work for some reason
<Ward1983> ddgoose, i found it :) its under manage
<Ward1983> owrking fine now
<Solarbaby> superm1: are you around?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-15
<momelod> greeting chanel
<Solarbaby> Hello momelod
<momelod> need a quick hand, i did a dist-upgrade to 8.04 and now my ivtv drivers wont load the firmware?
<TelnetManta> can anyone tell me how to fix my display from a alt terminal in mythbuntu?
<TelnetManta> I tried fix x from recovery mode and its not working
<Solarbaby> do you have a backup of your xorg.conf?
<Solarbaby> cd /etc/X11 edit xorg.conf to the default.. there is probably an old xorg.conf.1 or something as a backup in that directory
<WcktKlwn> for some reason my sound card was renamed from /dev/alsa to /dev/alsa1, how do I get it back to /dev/alsa?
<Solarbaby> superm1: alright looks like I've done well so far with lirc.. the script was a little different then I remember it from 6 months back..
<ddgoose> ok I recompiled my ignyte with an added arg --server , it works. should I send a patch upstream to the author, or how would that be handled?
<tgm4883_laptop> ddgoose, possibly put it here http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/5165  if it doesn't fit that, then open a new bug and put the fix there
<ddgoose> That ticket ataches to the hacked googlemovies version of Mythmovies
<ddgoose> hmm dropping keys
<ddgoose> time to change batteries
<ddgoose> thanks for the answer to my where to go question though ;)
<ddgoose> hmm, launchpad has a bug entry for it, but mythtv does not.
<ddgoose> would you classify a bug that crashes frontend to desktop "critical" or "blocker"?
<tgm4883_laptop> er
<tgm4883_laptop> whats below critical
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not a blocker
<tgm4883_laptop> better yet
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> post the fix here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/230240
<tgm4883_laptop> then it can get forwarded upstream
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry about telling you 2 different things
<ddgoose> done
<Solarbaby> I'm running Mythbuntu 8.04 on a Toshiba A45 Laptop..  I've noticed that the cooling fans turn off and don't come back on..  Yuck..   anyone have any ideas?
<Solarbaby> I'd be thrilled with a always on feature
<ddgoose> Solarbaby any bios overrides?
<Solarbaby> I didn't see any..
<Solarbaby> really sucky bios
<Solarbaby> I just found an interesting thread in the ubuntuguide.org
<Solarbaby> 1m-sensors
<Solarbaby> and gkrellm
<Solarbaby> i'll see if I can install both of those
<Solarbaby> I'm really glad I had an extra cooling plate sitting around
<ddgoose> apt-get install toshset
<ddgoose> try that
<Solarbaby> alright
<ddgoose> dinner back in a bit
<Solarbaby> Hey Thank you
<Solarbaby> this looks good
<ddgoose-AFK> no problem
<Solarbaby> go figure toshset will not control my fan.. it gets an error
<Solarbaby> HciFeature::query: received an unexpected response for feature fan: 64
<JDStone> I need ffmpeg with mp3 support, do i need to recompile ffmpeg with mp3 support?
<rhpot1991_laptop> JDStone: enable medibuntu
<Solarbaby> im kind of up the creek with toshset
<Solarbaby> im kind of up the creek with ubuntu if I can't get something to keep my fan spinning
<JDStone> how do I do that?
<JDStone> rhpot1991_laptop: how do I do that?
<JDStone> rhpot1991_laptop: I think I got it
<JDStone> thanks!
<rhpot1991_laptop> no problem
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: still here?
<rhpot1991_laptop> anyone ever see any remotes that seem to record different buttons with the same codes?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, never seen that.  Unless they are mapped to the same thing
<rhpot1991_laptop> well I don't think they are
<rhpot1991_laptop> its happening randomly
<rhpot1991_laptop> I've tried 4 or so different codes already
<rhpot1991_laptop> can you think of any way to verify it?
<tgm4883_laptop> save the file, try recording them  again.  If they come up with the same values then thats what is happening.  If they come up with different values then it's random (which means it's something else)
<tgm4883_laptop> or you could try a different ir receiver
<rhpot1991_laptop> odd, just had another dupe with this here other universal remote that I know works
<rhpot1991_laptop> wonder if maybe I'm getting interference from the light by the tv or someting
<rhpot1991_laptop> I do have a mceusb receiver downstairs that I'm not using, but its even harder to find codes that work for that :(
<crazy_bus> I like mythtv but I don't like it loading everything automatically when I turn the computer on.  How do I stop that?
<TazgodX> whats a good DVD burner for my mythtv box?
<TazgodX> i was thinking of one without a tray
<TazgodX> if they still make them :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> I got a liteon sata one from newegg for $20smoe
<rhpot1991_laptop> noisy at top speed, but once myth controls the speed its quiet
<TazgodX> do they make DVD drives that don't have trays? i know you can get them prebuilt in comptuers but i don't see any for sale
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm sure they do
<rhpot1991_laptop> "slot loading" I think is what they would be called
<TazgodX> slot loading...i was looking up front loading :)
<TazgodX> found a lot of washers that way tho
<TazgodX> yeah, surprisingly i can't find crap lol
<TazgodX> my DVD drive is weird,and its the only thing i can find to blame on not being able to install recent releases of unbuntu
<TazgodX> the old versions work fine. but new ones wont. they give me errors. and if i put an old drive in it works fine.
<TazgodX> stupid new drive
<crazy_bus> I like mythtv but I don't like it loading everything automatically when I turn the computer on. How do I stop that?
<rhpot1991_laptop> crazy_bus: there is an option for that in MCC
<crazy_bus> rhpot1991 where abouts is that.  I can't see an option to do that.  The closest is system services (that I can see) but that's not what I'm looking for
<rhpot1991_laptop> crazy_bus: artwork & login behavior
<crazy_bus> rhpot1991 automatic login is unchecked and the rest are grayed out ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> it says "automatically start mythtv...."
<rhpot1991_laptop> uncheck that
<crazy_bus> rhpot1991 it already is unchecked.  But it's for a mythbuntu standalone session.  What I want to do is stop mythbackend and other things opening up automatically on my regular session.
<rhpot1991> why do you want to stop the backend?
<rhpot1991> frontend is all you should need to worry about
<crazy_bus> rhpot1991 it annoys me that it loads without me telling it when to :)
<rhpot1991> but thats the point
<rhpot1991> so its always there to record
<rhpot1991> and you don't forget to start it
<crazy_bus> rhpot1991 it steals the tvcard even when it's not recording so I can't quickly browse on other programs
<rhpot1991> I'm not entirely sure thats right, but it could be a hardware thing.  Why don't you just browse with myth?
<crazy_bus> rhpot1991 it's a lot slower to change channels and easier to multitask
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: ping
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, pong
 * foxbuntu wonders why rhpot1991 is pinging him
<foxbuntu> :)
<rhpot1991> hoping you can save me from destroying something
<foxbuntu> uh oh
<rhpot1991> also to inform you about edwards if you didn't know already
<foxbuntu> whats that?
<foxbuntu> like I would miss that
<rhpot1991> I got me some philips universal remotes from woot
<foxbuntu> I was dancing on the ashes of the clinton campaign
<rhpot1991> went and told it to be a philips vcr which the hauppauge ir receiver can see (did this with my one-for-all in the past)
<rhpot1991> now I go to irrecord it, and random buttons are the same :(
<rhpot1991> the hex codes for them are real short as well
<rhpot1991> its driving me crazy, also I hate phillips cause they don't have any codes I need and told me to contact the manufacturers of the devices for them
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, pastebin some of it
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: I think I deleted it but I can go try again and do so
<rhpot1991> I just discovered mode2 though, gonna see what that does
<foxbuntu> k
<rhpot1991> clinton is still spreading her 2210 number crap too
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxbuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12189/
 * foxbuntu dances on clinton's campaign ashes
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, thats strange that up/down are the same
<foxbuntu> but the hex codes are ok
<Solarbaby> H.Clinton ate my cousins baby
 * tritium is glad politics is offtopic in #ubuntu
<foxbuntu> !topic | tritium
<foxbuntu> lol
<Solarbaby> Generally I dont discuss politcs..  But we lost a perfectly delicious baby
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1 isn't here to yell at us so its ok :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxbuntu: except those aren't the right codes
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, oh?
<rhpot1991_laptop> if I look at it with mode2 I clearly see different codes
<rhpot1991_laptop> but its doing something funny there, if I press let go and press again
<rhpot1991_laptop> it alternates numbers
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, why not just teach your universal normal codes?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I should go see what my mce remote does for that
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxbuntu: what kind of codes?
<foxbuntu> from your mce
<foxbuntu> thats what I did
<rhpot1991_laptop> well this one isn't mce but thats a whole nother issue
<rhpot1991_laptop> did you have to learn them or did you find some code?
<rhpot1991_laptop> this one is to a pvr150 IR receiver
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, I had to learn them
<rhpot1991_laptop> darn
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats what I'm looking at
<rhpot1991_laptop> I did it last night and it was lagggggggy
<foxbuntu> so its like 5 mins
<rhpot1991_laptop> thought I might need to reirrecord then
<foxbuntu> hold on a sec
<rhpot1991_laptop> what kind of remote do you have?
<foxbuntu> wife is talking to me
<rhpot1991_laptop> ok
<rhpot1991> actually this one down here does a toggle bit too
<foxbuntu> ...ok
<rhpot1991> maybe I can  just write my own file using the codes from mode2
<foxbuntu> so when you learned the code from your mce it laged?
<rhpot1991> should be able to recycle most of that header info from my old lircd.conf
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> I did menu stuff with both the philips and my mce
<rhpot1991> philips is slow with them
<foxbuntu> its slow with learned codes?
<rhpot1991> can't do mce other than learning
<rhpot1991> that or I can call m$ and ask them what code I need for my universal remote to do mce, but I think I'm not gonna waste my time with that
<rhpot1991> also my remote can learn them 2 ways, either you hold them down or you press them quick
<rhpot1991> so I'm not sure which ones to do what with
<foxbuntu> which did you do?
<rhpot1991> I *think* I did presses then
<foxbuntu> I just did a quick press for every key on my remote
<rhpot1991> might need to hold for the arrows
<rhpot1991> what kind do you have?
<foxbuntu> my uni is a camelon
<foxbuntu> er
<rhpot1991> thats the one for all IIRC?
<rhpot1991> or is it rca
<rhpot1991> one of them I think
<rhpot1991> I guess I just need to play with my mce remote
<foxbuntu> http://www.dealtime.com/xPC-ONE-FOR-ALL-KAMELEON-8-Universal-Remote-Control
<rhpot1991> you didn't need to re irrecord when you were done?
<foxbuntu> nope
<rhpot1991> heh, I almost bought that one a few months back
<rhpot1991> http://www.woot.com/Blog/ViewEntry.aspx?Id=4618
<rhpot1991> thats the one I got now
<foxbuntu> you should just use quick presses the repeat option in lirc is what handles the delays
<rhpot1991> thats what I figured
<foxbuntu> oh, I almost bought one of those too
<rhpot1991> but it just didn't feel right when I was using it
<rhpot1991> ended up searching for my mce remote then
<rhpot1991> I kinda wish I only got one
<rhpot1991> as tiger and newegg have harmonys on sale right now
<foxbuntu> yeah...I reverted back to my mce it wasnt comfortable, but I got it for $15 so no harm
<rhpot1991> this mce is nice, but my problem is I have optical out from my mythbox now and I keep forgetting to grab the surround sound remote before I sit down
<foxbuntu> lol
<rhpot1991> then I gotta get up and find it, disturb the dogs and the wife, sit back down
<foxbuntu> I have learned to keep that remote close by
<rhpot1991> then the wife wants a drink and so on
<rhpot1991> mine cycle between 3 locations, but when you have 4 of them they never stay together
<rhpot1991> I wonder what the secret is with the mce remote, why they can't have built in codes
<foxbuntu> yeah...that will prob become a big issue if I buy this house I am looking at
<crazy_bus> I can't find mythtvbackend in kde's autostart and evn folders.  Can anyone tell me how it keeps on loading at startup so I can disable it?
<foxbuntu> crazy_bus, its in the rc for /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend
<crazy_bus> is that the only file I delete?
<foxbuntu> crazy_bus, delete? no dont
<foxbuntu> crazy_bus, why do you not want it to start on boot?
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, here is the remote you need: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/devices/373&cl=us,en
<foxbuntu> :)
<crazy_bus> it annoys me.  Stealing my resources and not allowing other programs to access the tvcard half the time
<rhpot1991> heh foxbuntu
<rhpot1991> my masterbackend didn't even cost me that much :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> mine did
<foxbuntu> lol
<rhpot1991> at that rate I'd just buy an iPhone and complete that blueprint that I made
<foxbuntu> but seriously, I just built a BE for a guy I work with, $800 for all the hardware including a PVR-500 and HDHR
<foxbuntu> in an antec fusion case
<rhpot1991> mine ran $400 something reusing some parts
<foxbuntu> this was all new
<rhpot1991> reused my pvr350 and hard drives
<rhpot1991> fusion here too, they are nice
<rhpot1991> except that shocking the panel thing
<foxbuntu> this is a new user too...never used mythtv before
<rhpot1991> black or silver?
<foxbuntu> I think he got black
<rhpot1991> did you set him a remote and all up with it?
<foxbuntu> actually he already bought a logitech harmony ahead of time
<rhpot1991> ah, did you mce that up to use the IR inside of the case or what?
<foxbuntu> well its going to be mce, its not built yet
<foxbuntu> external ir
<rhpot1991> thats silly, use the one inside
<rhpot1991> unless he needs to blast
<foxbuntu> it has one eh?
<rhpot1991> ya
<foxbuntu> i did not know that
<foxbuntu> well then ok
<rhpot1991> you don't check your bugs I guess :)
<foxbuntu> obviously :D
<foxbuntu> dont tell superm1
<rhpot1991> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/215960
<rhpot1991> thats for my silver
<rhpot1991> but should give you an idea of where to go
<foxbuntu> cool
<foxbuntu> does that have the knob and vfd in it?
<rhpot1991> yep
<foxbuntu> awesome
<rhpot1991> mine has a vfd, I think the black has lcd
<foxbuntu> really?
<rhpot1991> or is it the other way around
<rhpot1991> ya they have different displays
<rhpot1991> all I did was installed lcdproc and changed the driver to imon
<rhpot1991> and for the knob I just went and twisted it when I was irrecording
<foxbuntu> wow
<rhpot1991> knob is funny, that was the first and last time I used it
<foxbuntu> funny how?
<rhpot1991> funny cause its useless
<foxbuntu> well...yea
<foxbuntu> I mean who gets up to change the volume on their dvr via a knob
<rhpot1991> seriously
<foxbuntu> I wonder what can be done with that tiny little lcd
<foxbuntu> and what it shows up as for hardware
<rhpot1991> there is a menu in mythtv that lets you enable and disable things
<rhpot1991> shows you the menu you are on, how far into a recording you are
<rhpot1991> shows you when something is recording and how far into it it is
<foxbuntu> oh the lcdproc stuff
<rhpot1991> the time, stuff like that
<foxbuntu> cool
<foxbuntu> this guy is going to love it
<rhpot1991> ya its nice
<rhpot1991> I wonder if the black has the problem with the front of the case like the silver does though
<foxbuntu> and after its done another one of the guys I work with said if he likes it as much hes going to buy one
<rhpot1991> if you touch it and shock it the lcd goes crazy
<rhpot1991> and you need to completely cut power to make it stop
<foxbuntu> hmm
<rhpot1991> I've read about putting your own ground on it to fix the problem
<foxbuntu> but silver is a vfd not lcd right?
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> I say lcd loosely
<foxbuntu> well the specs say vfd on silver and lcd on black
<foxbuntu> idk...
<rhpot1991> ya that sounds right
<rhpot1991> I just randomly call mine lcd for no good reason
<foxbuntu> meh
<foxbuntu> is lcdproc in our builds?
<rhpot1991> its in ubuntu
<foxbuntu> kewl
<rhpot1991> let me double check that lcdproc is the right package
<rhpot1991> ii  lcdproc                                    0.5.2-0ubuntu2                                     LCD display driver daemon and clients
<foxbuntu> yup yup
<Penfold> wonder if you could set up the knob as a shuttle dial for ff/rew playback?
<rhpot1991> prob
<Penfold> for proper feel it really needs springback-to-centre, though
<rhpot1991> which it doesn't have
<Penfold> indeed
<Penfold> not played with it - is it a completely free-rotating control, or does it have a start and stop?
<rhpot1991> completely free I believe
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, thats how most audio receivers are now though anyways
<Penfold> (meh, this wifi is useless, it's dropped three times in the last 10 mins)
<rhpot1991> Penfold: drop the wifi
 * foxbuntu gags at the thought of the cost of the lawn mower for his potential new house
<rhpot1991> I was only able to get mine working again by turning a $90 router into a wifi client
<Penfold> rhpot1991; not a lot of choice, I'm on a train :)
<rhpot1991> ah heh, thought you meant for your mythboxes
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: I got a free one in PA if you want it
<rhpot1991> prob cost more to get it to you than to get a new one
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, one like this: http://www.scag.com/turftiger.html
<foxbuntu> :)
<rhpot1991> not at all
<foxbuntu> lol
<Penfold> mythbox is fine, just need to set up IRBlaster and channel DB properly anmd I'm laughing
<Penfold> :)
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, the house I might buy this summer sits on 8.5 acres
<rhpot1991> thats a lot of mowing
<foxbuntu> indeed
<Penfold> foxbuntu: dear God. That's not a lawnmower... it's a SUV with delusions of grandeur
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> its not small but I dont want to spend 10 hours mowing the lawn once a week there either
<bogus-> I would go to work on it if I were you :P
<crazy_bus> just get goats to eat the lawn for you
<Solarbaby> damnit I'm confused again..  I've got lirc configured with 2 remotes..  1 remote is the dish network satalite remote..  and its setup to simply broadcast channel changes to my satalite box...  the second remote is an xbox media center remote..  as far as I know mythtv only listens to 1 remote at a time right?  cause even though mythtv uses the dishnetwork codes to turn channels, i wanna use a seperate remote to manipulate mythtv gui
<bogus-> http://gizmodo.com/364924/husqvarnas-autonomous-solar-powered-lawnmower-never-mow-again << I would buy those things :P
<rhpot1991> its like a roomba for your yard
<rhpot1991> except my roomba doesn't kill things when it runs them over
<bogus-> things that are run over by such slow moving units are deserved to be killed >:]
<bogus-> *deserve
<foxbuntu> lol... 7500sqft is all it can do on a charge
<rhpot1991> ya its not really meant for a farm
<foxbuntu> this place Im looking at equates to about 400k sqft
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: you just need an army of them then
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> I see it now
<rhpot1991> equip them with trebuchets and we are ready for the revolution
<rhpot1991> except it needs to happen within 7500 feet of your place
<foxbuntu> I could have like 50 of them running all the time
<foxbuntu> put laser beams on them and point them strait up into the sky
<foxbuntu> it would look like a strobe light from outer sapce
<foxbuntu> space*
<bogus-> nice :)
<rhpot1991> hopefully you can IRC from gitmo :)
<foxbuntu> gitmo?
<crazy_bus> what is the best way to disable mythbuntu in init.d?
 * rhpot1991 shakes his head at foxbuntu
<rhpot1991> gitmo == guantanimo bay (spelling?)
<foxbuntu> ah
<rhpot1991> and you get free govt provided health care there too :)
<foxbuntu> from the clinton's i suppose
<rhpot1991> from the bush's right now, but I'm sure that wont go away any time soon
<foxbuntu> oh thats right...clinton's are only providing free sniper fire
<rhpot1991> I need to fix my podcast so it gets the dates that they were recorded and not when it was exported
<rhpot1991> colbert's date is always the next day
<rhpot1991> btw throwing everything in one bodcast works out, itunes/ipod is smart and filters them under the title of the tv show
<foxbuntu> cool
<Solarbaby>  Mythtv is configured to change the channels of my Dish Network Satalite..  so it broadcasts that particular remote codes..  that being the case..  I want to use a completely different remote to control the gui of mythtv.  Thats where I run into problems..  I dont know how to program lircd.conf for 2 remotes both working with Mythtv
<ddgoose> in your lircrc use remote={name}
<ddgoose> in your lircd.conf use the name form the name in your remote stanza
<ddgoose> er
<ddgoose> the name for lircrc comes from the name in lircd.conf
<Solarbaby> Okay..  so thats how it works
<Solarbaby> gunna give that a shot
<ddgoose> o/
<Solarbaby> ddgoose: im really frustrated over this remote deal
<laga> morning.
<Solarbaby> G'Day ;)
<Solarbaby> edit /home/user/.lircrc  Begin button = Up Arrow prog = mythtv repeat = 0 config = Up end
<Solarbaby> I thought that should work but I messed up somewhere
<ddgoose> Solarbaby did you mean Up_Arrow?
<ddgoose> Think it can't have spaces maybe
<ddgoose> Solarbaby paste your lircd.conf and lircrc -> paste.ubuntu.com so I can take a look
<ddgoose> anyone have any opinions on -> Hauppauge pvr-350 ?
<sardiskan> it's to expensive....
<ddgoose> yeah
<sardiskan> :)
<ddgoose> I I was looking at it because it had a framebuffer on board
<sardiskan> I thought I saw on a wiki somewhere that the 350 works but you have to do tweaking to get the extra stuff to work
<sardiskan> I suppose similar to the FB
<ddgoose> you do
<sardiskan> ahh
<sardiskan> then I can provide you with NO helpful information that you don't already know
<sardiskan> :)
<balachmar> Hi, I want to configure my box to boot in time for a recording and shutdown afterwards. I had this with my previous install on the same box using nvram-wakeup
<balachmar> but now I want to try and use acpi, but the wiki says the following location should be present: /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm
<balachmar> But it isn't, and that from kernel 2.6.22 or higher one should not use /proc/acpi/alarm anymore, what should I do now? (Besides just use nvram-wakeup)
<laga> let's see.
<laga> interesting, /proc/acpi/alarm still seems to be available on ubutnu
<balachmar> although I am not allowed to write to it...
<laga> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS is not set
<balachmar> even with sudo...
<laga> from the mythtv wiki:
<laga> "From a .config point of view CONFIG_RTC and CONFIG_GEN_RTC must be unset and, at a minimum, RTC_INTF_SYSFS must be set. "
<laga> from the kernel config: CONFIG_RTC=y
<laga> oops
<laga> balachmar: sudo foo > /something won't work
<laga> because the redirect is still in the user's context.
<laga> 'tee' might work
<balachmar> ooh yeah right
<laga> echo foo | sudo tee some-file
<laga> dunno, never used it
<balachmar> k, brb
<ddgoose> Laga: about the documentation, the Reference section refers to a LVM section that doesn't exist, does it need to be written? or does the reference need to be removed?
<laga> let me check.
<laga> \item The information for \ref{section:lvm} was posted by apauna on the Mythbuntu forms and can be found at \url{http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584473}
<laga> ^^ do you mean that?
<ddgoose> one sec
<ddgoose> yeah
<dispadertest> Didn't that document cover post-install LVM installation?
<laga> complete-manual.toc:\contentsline {subsection}{\numberline {13.1.2}Adding a Partition to an LVM Volume}{120}{subsection.13.1.2}
<laga> seems so
<laga> but it's probably superseded by storage groups in mythtv itself
<dispadertest> Well, not to break in, but I actually found it easier to enable LVM pre-install, and was thinking about writing something up about it.
<laga> sure, that'd be a nice addition.
<dispadertest> Huh... cool.  It might be a couple weeks, I'm on vacation and away from the little junte of machines starting tomorrow.
<laga> let us know when you're back :)
<dispadertest> Heah.  Will do.  Pleased to meet you, by the way.
<laga> :)
<laga> dispadertest: the alternate disk an do LVM before the install. otherwise, i guess you'll have to do more work
<dispadertest> Sorry, Laga.  Didn't follow that.
<laga> dispadertest: we've got two install disks: the alternate disk and the desktop disk, which is basically a live CD. only the alternate disk can do LVM in the installer. with the desktop CD, you'll have to invoke some command line tools or parted AFAIK
<ddgoose> so the lvm stuff will fall under \contentsline {chapter}{\numberline {8}Booting the Mythbuntu Alternate CD}{74}{chapter.8} ?
<laga> ddgoose: i guess that chapter is only about booting
<dispadertest> laga: Ahhh.  Right.  I didn't know that about the alternate disk.  I wound up doing the manual work in the Live CD, so that's what I thought might be helpful to others to write up.
<dispadertest> laga: Huh.  So, maybe I shouldn't be writing that up at all.  No need to encourage people to go down a path that's already covered by the alternate disk, is there?
<laga> yeah.. although it might be a good thing if that lived in the wiki. i'm not sure; i'm always torn between keeping stuff in the static documentation and putting it in the wiki.
<laga> dispadertest: it's still a nice addition for those who want the live disk. the alternate disk is a bit scary right now. :)
<ddgoose> A section on Installing from Alternate CD with LVM sould be nice yeah
<ddgoose> would even
<laga> yeah, that too
<dispadertest> Well, I can certainly cover the first.  It's none too bad, as long as you're not escared of typing a bit.  I just think the references to what you're actually doing during a spanning partition might be really useful for people using multiple drives, which wasn't covered anywhere I could find when asking Mr. Google.
<laga> if you want multiple drives, storage groups often work just as well (with less risk of losing all your recordings)
<laga> a nice graphical way to add more hard disks _after_ the install would be great.
<dispadertest> Wouldn't be difficult to write something like that using something as simple as Zenity, I suppose.
<sardiskan> When will blu-ray work with mythtv?
<dispadertest> laga: Huh... I've always been confused by storage groups.  Maybe that's just me being stupid.  Is that what they're... for?
<laga> dispadertest: yeah. just add multiple directories. ;)
<laga> sardiskan: probably never.
 * sardiskan sobs
<laga> stupid encryption.
<balachmar> Hi, I'm back. ACPI didn't work, so now I'm back to nvram-wakeup. But how do I tell mythbuntu to run mythwelcome instead of mythfrontend at startup?
<laga> balachmar: /etc/default/mythtv-*
<balachmar> laga: I only see mythtv-backend and mythtv-status there...
<dispadertest> laga: Ha.  Well, that would have been good to know.
<laga> balachmar: /etc/mythtv/session-settings ?
<dispadertest> Hey, I've actually got a question.  Has anybody tried to do a mytharchive import of programs in Mythbuntu 8.04?
<balachmar> laga: that is the one!
<Solarbaby> ddgoose: I think I broke lirc for good.. any way to get it totally back to default?
<hol> anyone of you who has a functional mythwelcome with mythbuntu 8.04 ?
<Solarbaby> probably take less time if I reinstall
<dispadertest> Solarbaby: How much customization did you do?
<Solarbaby> not much..  mainly just installed xbmc from source.. I've just tar'd it and moved it off the system..  and I broke lirc.. thats about it for the most part other then downloading some compiling libraries
<Solarbaby> I dont think I'll be able to install a second remote with out someone walking me through it im affraid..
<dispadertest> Solarbaby: Well, I more meant how d'you think you went about breaking lirc.
<Solarbaby> I must have deleted and rewrote the wrong file
<Solarbaby> I have no idea
<Solarbaby> I deleted and re-wrote ~/.mythtv and ~/.lircrc so many times
<dispadertest> Solarbaby: Just changing the files in maybe /etc/.lircd and /etc/lirc/ and ...
<dispadertest> Solarbaby: (smiles a bit) Remember to back them things up before you be messin'.
<Solarbaby> I'll keep that in mind for next time
<dispadertest> Solarbaby: Seriously, though... the contrib files should be easy enough to replace.
<Solarbaby> Reinstall happening right now
<dispadertest> Solarbaby: Have you checked...  Eh, okay.  That's another solution.
<dispadertest> Done it many-a-time.  You trying to get signals from the same IR receiver to respond to different remotes, or two different IR receivers?
<Solarbaby> yeah..  usbuirt sends signals to the dish receiver and then hauppauge silver remote will control mythtv gui
<dispadertest> Oh, cool.  That's my setup, too.
<dispadertest> Hauppauge 150 card with the blaster installed, or separate USBIR device?
<sardiskan> speaking fo dish receiver...can you hook a dish receiver up to a mythbox?
<dispadertest> Sardiskan: As an input source to a frame or MPEG capture card, you mean?
<sardiskan> both
<dispadertest> Sardiskan: Well, the answer is "yes" for either.
<sardiskan> better question...can you hook a dish satellite up directly to the mythbox
<sardiskan> and change channels to the dish on-the-fly
<dispadertest> Sardiskan: Yeah.  That's my setup.
<Solarbaby> oops I probably should have backed up my xorg config file
<Solarbaby> hehe
<dispadertest> Sardiskan: Heah.  Hey, though.  I think that one gets backed up for you.
<sardiskan> nice
<sardiskan> what tuner card would you need to do such a thing?
<dispadertest> Sardiskan: There's no nice way to get the digital stream directly to the box or control channel setting outside of the IR blaster; but that's the setup I've got.  You push the signal from the box into a capture card (which doesn't even have to tune), and control the box via a blaster.
<sardiskan> hmm....sounds like stuff I'm not familiar with
<dispadertest> Sardiskan: Whatever you have on hand would work.  If you're talking about buying new equipment, it depends what you want to do.  If you want to have a single signal input, and have no other needs, I'd get one of the PVR-150 cards that comes with an IR receiver and an IR blaster.
<sardiskan> I was thinking you could composite cable from the receiver to the tuner card...
<sardiskan> what's an IR blaster?
<sardiskan> maybe that's what i need
<sardiskan> I have a Hauppauge PVR-150
<dispadertest> Sardiskan: Not exactly following what you mean by a composite cable; a blaster is just a little guy that "blasts" IR signals, acting just like a remote control would, but controlled by MythTV to change the channels on that dish receiver.
<sardiskan> I see
<sardiskan> Now I get it
<dispadertest> Sardiskan: Some models of the PVR-150 and PVR-500 cards come with both an IR receiver and a little blaster, both on the same dongle.  That just makes it easier.
<sardiskan> I have this model
<sardiskan> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116633
<TelnetManta> anyone gotten a new PSU lately thats missing the P2 connector?
<TelnetManta>  moving my backend HW to a new case, at least I was trying LOL
<dispadertest> Sardiskan: So you got the model without an IR receiver?
<laga> TelnetManta: what's P2?
<TelnetManta> the 4 wire connector near the CPU slot
<laga> ah
<laga> mine has it, but i bought it two years ago ;)
<TelnetManta> P1 is the main plus whic went to 24 pins it seems as well...
<TelnetManta> but the extra 4 wires are remoavable luckily
<sardiskan> dispadertest....apparently I did get the model w/o the receiver.
<Solarbaby> dispadertest: are you still around?
<dispadertest> Yeah, I'm here.
<Solarbaby> Great..  I was hoping you could send me your lirc configuration so I have something to work with
<dispadertest> Yeah, I have them at home, actually; but they're set up to control a Hauppauge card blaster and remote.
<dispadertest> It didn't look from the pictures of that model as though you had either, though.
<Solarbaby> this laptop has no hauppauge card blaster..  heres where I was at..  I setup lircd.conf with some remote codes that worked fine for the dish network pvr
<Solarbaby> but once I started dabling into ~/.mythtv and ~/.lircrc i really messed up everything
<Solarbaby> I just need something to work with is all..  I spent so many hours frustrating myself
<dispadertest> This is a laptop?
<dispadertest> I'm thoroughly confused.
<Solarbaby> yeah this is a laptop
<Solarbaby> later on I'll be installing it to a desktop that has your configuration almost.. hauppauge 350
<dispadertest> Yeah... well, one thing at a time, though.  If you've got a laptop, and don't have a Hauppauge card attached, you won't have the ability to use that IR receiver... so you can't use those codes at all.  If you don't have any IR receiver hooked up to the laptop, you can't receive IR remote control signals at all.
<Solarbaby> good point..  I have a USB Uirt.. which I've made work with dish network
<Solarbaby> I also have a Hauppauge Silver remote..  which I'd like to make work also with the Uirt
<tgm4883_laptop> Solarbaby, probably have to re-record your remote
<Solarbaby> Oh
<Solarbaby> Hmmm
<Solarbaby> I thought it was as simple as taking these preconfigured settings I downloaded
<Solarbaby> apparently..  no such luck here eh?
<Solarbaby> whatever file I put in lircd.conf whether it be the dish network configuration or the Hauppauge they both work..  but I can only have 1 remote working in that file at a time
<Solarbaby> so I ventured into the ~/.lirc land and broke it
<Solarbaby> so I reinstalled.. and now Im hoping to get it right
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
 * tgm4883_laptop didn't know the initial problem
<Solarbaby> so far I've not touched lirc yet.. hoping to not disturb it
<Solarbaby> im affraid im going to break it again
<Solarbaby> so im on a clean install and need some guidance
<Solarbaby> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578787   I posted this a while ago in order to help others with my setup.. this could help you see what im working with
<Solarbaby> I have to leave for now..  if you have any suggestions I'll deffinately love to hear them a little later
<balachmar> Hi, I am trying to use mythwelcome to shutdown my machine, but it won't. It just says recieved shutdown event but nothing happens
<majoridiot> balachmar, are you following the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/ACPIWake
<balachmar> majoridiot: No, this guide: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Shutdown_Wakeup
<balachmar> Because I need to use nvram_wakeup
<sardiskan> how do you upload coverart using mythweb?
<majoridiot> balachmar, ok.
<MythbuntuGuest88> hello
<MythbuntuGuest88> i have a little question about mythtv
 * majoridiot wonders if anyone has little answers
<MythbuntuGuest88> sorry, but my english is not the best
 * majoridiot was kidding ;)
<MythbuntuGuest88> do you have idea about external divices and mythtv...
<majoridiot> such as?
<MythbuntuGuest88> i have an usb hard disk drive and i want mythtv to look on it so i can play the video files which are on it
<majoridiot> should not be a problem if it is mounted correctly
<majoridiot> point mythvideo to the directory(ies) you want to use
<MythbuntuGuest88> i had an idea about puting it into the fstab file, but i think that device id (p.e. as hdb2) can change
<MythbuntuGuest88> or am i wrong?
<majoridiot> (setup-->media settings-->video settings)
<majoridiot> i'm not entirely sure, but...
<MythbuntuGuest88> but i can only point at one directory
<majoridiot> i believe once you put it manually into your fstab with the mount point, it'll all get figured out on boot.  should mount to the same mount point every time
<majoridiot> you use more than one directory by colon-separating... e.g.:
<majoridiot> LOL sec...
<majoridiot> "/directory1:/directory2:/long/name/directory3" etc.
<majoridiot> (no quotes)
<MythbuntuGuest88> oh yes... at the bottom of the monitor it is explained *g*
<MythbuntuGuest88> thanks
<majoridiot> no kidding?  amazing when you read, eh?
<majoridiot> :P
<majoridiot> hehe.
<MythbuntuGuest88> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest88> and another problem... when i want to watch a online stream (apple movie trailer)
<majoridiot> if your USB drive mounts to the same point every time, you'll be ok.  otherwise, you may need to make a udev rule.
<MythbuntuGuest88> the video doesn't play, only the sound... but when i press the key d the video starts
<majoridiot> um... so press the d key every time?
<KillerKiwi2005> anybody from mythbuntu going to UDS ?
<majoridiot> seriously... sorry, i don't use the streaming media function.
<MythbuntuGuest88> ok, well thanks for the help with my external drive
<majoridiot> yw
<mack0822> The fastforward & and rewind aren't working.....any ideas?
<momelod> greetings chanel
<momelod> after upgrading to 8.04 i no longer have sound in mythtv
<momelod> wussup, with that?
<momelod> i also notice that i dont have a /dev/dsp device
<momelod> and i heard that 8.04 uses pulseaudio instead of ALSA
<momelod> is that true?
<famicom> which complete IDIOT wrote those gtk configuration tools for ubunut
<famicom> seriously
<famicom> which complete FCKTARD wrote that shizzit
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-16
 * agamotto bows
<agamotto> Has anyone been having no luck burning DVDs since they upgraded to 8.04?
 * agamotto twiddles
 * agamotto waves
<rhpot1991> I've been able to burn fine, only used k3b though
<rhpot1991> famicom: language
 * agamotto_ bows
<agamotto_> Hmmm, no one home, eh?
<bob2600> hi has anyone had any success running a SA4250HD through firewire if so what method did you use?
<bob2600> hi has anyone had any success running a SA4250HD through firewire if so what method did you use?
<rhpot1991_laptop> bob2600: whats your problem?
<rhpot1991_laptop> getting myth to see the firewire or getting something from it?
<bob2600> well the box is detected fine it just will not display tv
<rhpot1991_laptop> check your 5c encryption and cci bits
<bob2600> are the firewire ports on cablevision boxes disabled?
<rhpot1991_laptop> check that too I guess
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you have more than one you can try the other
<bob2600> ok how did you go about setting up your firewire box?
<bob2600> i am completely new to this so bare with my noobishness lol
<bob2600> this is my first myth box
<rhpot1991_laptop> perhaps you should read the firewire wiki page
<rhpot1991_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<rhpot1991_laptop> basically you just go add a firewire tuner, pick your model and if all goes well it should work with some channels after its primed
<bob2600> ok to prime the box i would run mythprime from the terminal before starting the frontebd
<bob2600> frontend*
<rhpot1991_laptop> well the backend init script was supposed to run it, but I think that there is still a problem where it doesn't (haven't checked in a while)
<rhpot1991_laptop> just prime it yourself
<rhpot1991_laptop> restart the backend if you are worried
<bob2600> ok
<bob2600> i will try that
<bob2600> thanks
<rhpot1991_laptop> most often your problem will be from some sort of encryption or broadcast flag not letting the STB pass the signal to your mythbox
<rhpot1991_laptop> I have a few channels I can't get, but in general most of mine are open
<rhpot1991_laptop> its good to test with some sort of local channel that you know works,
<rhpot1991_laptop> look up how to figure all this out from the diagnostics menu for your STB
<bob2600> i have been using my local pbs affiliate which i believe is in the clear
<rhpot1991_laptop> verify that it is
<bob2600> ok
<bob2600> i am going to try this now so i am going afk ill let ya know if it works thanks
<Egghead2> having trouble getting frontend lirc to get seperate backend lirc blaster to work, irsend works on backend, but frontend donsnt seem to trigger the backend to run the channel change script, any ideas on what to check?
<coagent> does anyone know if the anlog tuner on a HVR-1800 works in 8.04
<coagent> amypme
<coagent> ?
<Solarbaby> superm1: I miss you
<Solarbaby> tgm4883are you there?
<Solarbaby> tgm4883im I reinstalled my system and im backing up all critical lirc areas right now before having a go at it once more
<Solarbaby> anyone with some lirc experience right now would be highly valued by me right about now
<Solarbaby> I need to configure lirc to send dish network commands through my usbuirt so that channel changes will be possible.. I know how to do this..  what I can't seem to do is setup a remote control to operate mythtv gui while having the dish network also working at the same time
<pteague> where does mythbuntu store videos? /home ?
<Solarbaby> /var/lib/mythtv/videos?
<pteague> k thanks, setting up an lvm & just getting started with mythbuntu :)
<Solarbaby> good deal.. your welcome
<pteague> if i go with a standard installation is it easy to run it without the frontend? or would it just be better to do an advanced?
<hugolp> pteague:  your question doesnt make a lot of sense
<hugolp> pteague:  if you want a computer to just act like a backend, and you are not goint to use it to watch tv or movies or nothing then dont install the front-end, just the back-end
<hugolp> if you are going to use a computer just to watch movies and tv and so, just install the front-end
<pteague> i'm setting up a backend box... the current install process is giving me 2 options - 'standard installation' & 'advanced installation'
<hugolp> you can use one computer for both as well, but you need that computer to be 24h on
<hugolp> and you need one backend (at least)
<hugolp> you can have as many front-end as you want
<pteague> yeah, i currently have about 5 boxes that are on 24/7
<hugolp> oh, mythbuntu? I dont know. I installed Ubuntu and then the mythtv packages, probably someone else here can help you
<pteague> ah, ok
<pteague> i think i'll go with the standard install... just in case the laptop i'm thinking of using won't work as a front end
<pteague> hmm...  infrared remote & ir transmitter...  i've got the hauppauge pvr-500 so i'm guessing the 'hauppauge tv card' remote, but i'm lost on the ir transmitter... or do i not need to mess with that if i don't have a cable box?
<Solarbaby> superm1: come back soon
<laga> superm1 is probably asleep, at work or just busy :)
<pteague> maximum simultaneous jobs on this backend ...  ?
<pteague> what's an EIT scan?
<pteague> do i need NFS on the backend or is everything streamed to the frontend?
<cdpuk> pteague: EIT is used to get guide data off the air, I use it with my DVB-T system here, not sure if/how it works with others
<cdpuk> And about the NFS, for videos I think you do need it (or SMB/similar)
<pteague> k
<pteague> SMB is good, just had a friend asking about that... i'll probably use NFS though
<pteague> suggest xfs or jfs for videos?
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop ping
<ddgoose> xfs
<sardiskan> crap....my frontend keeps stopping when I try to get out of LiveTV
<sardiskan> WTH?
<_M0SPN_> rar!
<_M0SPN_> I'm a bit confused with a mythbuntu problem
<_M0SPN_> anyone enlighten me?
<sabhain> state your problem
<_M0SPN_> Latest mythbuntu, fully patched.  XFCE starts fine.  Start mythtv-frontend (it's only a frontend) and load average shoots up to 2.00 despite nothing hogging the CPU, and the disk activity light flashes like a heartbeat - every second
<_M0SPN_> auto-checking of media in DVD is switched off
<_M0SPN_> vmstat doesn't show any blocks in/out - and the HD is quiet
<_M0SPN_> the system seems generally responsive but clearly something isn't right
<_M0SPN_> The odd thing is - once it's happening, I can kill every process I can think of and it still continues
<_M0SPN_> yet switching to single user stops it
<_M0SPN_> top doesn't help - even with threads eabled
<sardiskan> ddgoose...have you ever had that problem...where the frontend just stops when getting out of LiveTV?
<_M0SPN_> and I've killed the transcoder (mtd?) which I've heard can gobble CPU for fun
<ddgoose> have run into it a few times
<ddgoose> with mythvideos
<sardiskan> what causes it?
<ddgoose> not sure
<ddgoose> haven't tried to figure out why yet
<sardiskan> hmm...well it seems to happen everytime I get out of livetv
<sardiskan> well....sort of
<sardiskan> like, I can jump to videos or the DVD or whatever...but if I go "back" to the main screen...I get the frontend crash
<sardiskan> CRAP
<sabhain> _M0SPN_ have you tried running "top" in terminal?  What comes up as the source of the load?
<sabhain> sardiskan - I have a similar problem, but it just seg faults in the middle of playing a DVD or video
<sabhain> and my FE will sometimes freeze up when watching live TV .. have to do a ssh in to kill the mythfrontend task
<_M0SPN_> sahhain: nothing - it's not CPU bound
<_M0SPN_> high load average but no cpu activity
<sardiskan> I haven't had it fault on me in the middle of something...but if I ever press back to get to the main menu...
<sardiskan> boop
<_M0SPN_> ahhha
<_M0SPN_> it's Xfce
<_M0SPN_> start mythfrontend without a window manager and all is fine
<sardiskan> do what now?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, pong
<sardiskan> M0SPN...are you talking about my issue...?
<_M0SPN_> no sorry - talking about my issue - high load average and disk io
<_M0SPN_> I have yet to discover the finer bugs
<sardiskan> I see
<sardiskan> ok, I figured it out...sort of
<sardiskan> In the Appearance...I was using OpenGL...I switched it back to qt and it doesn't segfault anymore
<sardiskan> but I liked the OpenGL look and feel...the fading menus are nice
<sardiskan> I still want it.
<pteague> mplayer or xine?
<_M0SPN_> anyone any idea why xfce and myth could be causing high system load and disk io?#
<cosmic_> hi @ all
<pteague> _M0SPN_> what fs are you writing to?
<kcam0822> The right and left arrow keys don't skip forward or back when watching a pre-recorded video.... this is happening on two computers
<pteague> where do i set the ip for the mythbuntu backend?  because i can't seem to get my frontend to even realize the backend exists & it keeps telling me that there's not a backend at 127.0.0.1
 * agamotto bows
<agamotto> Anyone been having problems with M\ythArchive since the 8.04 upgrade?
<agamotto> Hmmm, a channel with 53 users, yet no one talking....ok
<agamotto> No appreciable lag....
<agamotto> feh
<sabhain> wow .. gave everyone 5 minutes during the lunch hour .. impressive
<coagent> Hello
<coagent> Anyone have an HVR-1800?
<sabhain> sardiskan, did your OGL problem ever just freeze the front end instead of segfaulting?
<coagent> Has anyone here got that the anlogue support to work in and HVR-1800
<_M0SPN_> pteague: still here?
<Seeker`> can mini-itx boxes do HD?
<sabhain> Seeker - Haven't tried directly.  I tried to find a mini-itx with onboard NVidia .. but wasn't able to locate any.  There are a couple of companies making them for OEM, but no consumer re-sale that I could find.
<sabhain> You need about 3GHz P4 or better to do HD on the frontend, in my experience.
<Seeker`> I was wondering about VIA stuff with the onboard mpeg2 decoders
<sabhain> what sux is that the smallest micro-atx cases are 50% bigger than needed for diskless frontends
<sabhain> There's a bunch out there on VIA .. people are doing it.  I got gun shy due to not being able to use NVidia
<sardiskan> sabhain....no...it always just seg faulted.
<Seeker`> but will the VIA mobos actually handle it?
<sardiskan> here is a strange one....my "Movie Times" component was working fine a little while ago...then I did an update to the OS and now the movie times component stops the frontend.
<sabhain> hmmm .. how do I chase down the problem here?  all I get on dmesg is the segfault line .. no other info there.  In fact, it will freeze, and tie up the tuner channel until I stop and restart the backend.  The backend keeps recording as if the FrontEnd is there ..
<sabhain> restarting the frontend doesn't free up the tuner (HD Homerun) .. have to restart the back end.
<sabhain> not the system .. just the service
<Solarbaby> superm1: I'm stuck with lirc and I could really use some help when you get time
<sardiskan> get this error in the logs:
<sardiskan> Error parsing data from grabber: Error: tag mismatch Location Line: 1 Coumn 58
<_M0SPN_> evening all
<Seeker`> lo
<Solarbaby> tgm4883_laptop: im still working on this remote issue
<Solarbaby> tgm4883_laptop: its sucky..  the good thing is I've got XBMC recognizing my remote commands..  just mythtv so far does not
<Solarbaby> IRSEND works though
<Solarbaby> so whatever is left to do is very simple
<sardiskan> WTF...why all of a sudden does Movie Times crash the damned frontend?
<sardiskan> anyone else seeing this?
<sardiskan> I just did a fresh install and it's not working
<tgm4883_laptop> sardiskan, it's a known issue
<tgm4883_laptop> it's being worked on
<tgm4883_laptop> there is a fix I believe, if you search for the bug report on launchpad
<tgm4883_laptop> OLPC failed today  http://www.informationweek.com/news/windows/operatingsystems/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=207800623
<sardiskan> where is this fix at
<tgm4883_laptop> sardiskan, you can search for it on launchpad.net under the mythbuntu project.  I'll do it later for you if you like, but i'm eating lunch right now
<sardiskan> no problem...I just didn't know where to look
<sardiskan> thx
<sabhain> OLPC doomed itself by trying to develop it's own GUI .. should have focused on Apps and used WMaker or another slim manager
<sabhain> sounds like they used lots of resources on Sugar
<tgm4883_laptop> IMHO, the sugar interface was pretty slick
<jphillip> interface worked well with the hardware
<jphillip> they released a vmware player machine of the OS just after initial releas
<nanooooo> @ majoridiot: I'am the acpi guy. Would it help to set the comp to utc?
<majoridiot> nanooooo, yes, it probably would.
<majoridiot> nanooooo, but then use the MythWakeSet from the guide
<majoridiot> i have no clue what is "helping" you
<nanooooo> majoridiot: cu...
<sardiskan> ddgoose....you around?
<kcam0822> The skip forward and back arrow keys are not with a digital pre-recording but htey are with analog
<kcam0822> any ideas?
<kcam0822> This is from the FE ...2008-05-16 14:06:33.462 NVP::AddAudioData():p1: Audio buffer overflow, audio data lost!
<kcam0822> 2008-05-16 14:06:34.326 [mpeg2video @ 0x7f8a84dbe5b0]warning: first frame is no keyframe
<sardiskan> how do you set the frontend to restart automatically if it gets killed?
<majoridiot> sardiskan, a cron job to periodically check to see if it is running and restart it if not?
<nanooooo> majoridiot: no change
<majoridiot> nanooooo:  what are all of your wake settings, then?  something is changing the time for you.
<tgm4883_laptop> sardiskan, or a remote button that checks are restarts it
<mpontillo> ﻿sardiskan: I use the brute force approach: 'sudo killall -HUP Xorg' =)
<nanooooo> During boot, the mythbackendlog "jumps" from the new utc time to the correct time: 2008-05-16 20:24:29.800 Reschedule requested for id -1.
<nanooooo> 2008-05-16 20:24:30.355 Scheduled 1 items in 0.6 = 0.45 match + 0.11 place
<nanooooo> 2008-05-16 20:24:30.408 Seem to be woken up by USER
<nanooooo> 2008-05-16 22:24:48.119 AutoExpire: CalcParams(): Max required Free Space: 1.0 GB w/freq: 15 min
<nanooooo> 2008-05-16 22:25:12.053 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Playback
<sardiskan> how would you restart it with a remote button
<sardiskan> ?
<nanooooo> uups, sorry for that
<mpontillo> That I don't know. It certainly seems possible...
<nanooooo> majoridiot: where can I find the wake settings?
<majoridiot> nanooooo, under mythtv-setup general... it's in the guide
<majoridiot> sardiskan: use a script like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12557/
<majoridiot> name it lfe.sh and make it executable
<majoridiot> sudo edit /etc/rc.local and add irexec -d to it
<majoridiot> edit .lircrc and but in a button definintion like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12559/
<majoridiot> with the correct remote name and button name
<majoridiot> (make sure to sudo cp lfe.sh to /usr.bin after you make it executable)
<majoridiot> nanooooo, are you using mythwelcome?
<nanooooo> majoridiot: sorry, under Shutdown/Wakeup Options I have: startup command: empty, idle timeout: 90 sec, max. wait: 10 min, startup before rec. 180 sec, wakeup time format: you know, wakeuptime command: you know server halt: sudo /sbin/halt -p, pre shutdown...Lempty
<nanooooo> I'm not using mythwelcome.
<majoridiot> nanooooo, just to be sure, what is the wakeuptime command you are using?
<majoridiot> nanooooo, also mythtv .20 or .21?
<nanooooo> 21
<majoridiot> nanooooo, and the command for set wake?
<nanooooo> sudo /usr/bin/MythWakeSet $time
<majoridiot> sec
<nanooooo> what do you mean with "sec"?
<majoridiot> nanooooo, sorry... i mean give me a few seconds.
<majoridiot> had to go into another room
<nanooooo> majoridiot: isnt it a problem between mythtv and ubuntu?
<majoridiot> nanooooo, no.
<majoridiot> nanooooo, ok, if you run:
<majoridiot> sudo MythWakeSet 2008-11-11 11:11:11
<majoridiot> and the cat the alarm, what time does it show?
<nanooooo> majoridiot: 2008-05-11 10:11:11
<majoridiot> nanooooo, reviewing the info...
<majoridiot> nanooooo: ok, go into time configuration on the desktop...
<nanooooo> majoridiot: yes
<majoridiot> make sure your time zone is set correctly and that it is set to synchronize with internet servers
<nanooooo> it synchronizes with a server in Berlin
<nanooooo> ok
<majoridiot> ok.  now reboot and go into BIOS... check the time on the clock there...
<majoridiot> it should be your time +/- gmt offset
<majoridiot> in any event, check the time in bios and then come back and let me know what it is
<nanooooo> I set it to - now - 21:06. So to UTC - I hope :-)
<nanooooo> majoridiot: this is interesting: time is set back to my actual time!
<majoridiot> do a sudo MythWakeSet again and cat the alarm
<majoridiot> nanooooo, the bios clock was accurate?
<nanooooo> the bios clock was accurate. You mean i should redo exactly the command with MythWakeSet..?
<majoridiot> wait
<majoridiot> ok... is the clock on the desktop accurate?
<nanooooo> yes, it is
<nanooooo> after reboot, cat shows: 2008-05-00 10:11:11
<nanooooo> after the MythWak... command it shows: 2008-05-11 10:11:11
<majoridiot> ok... do sudo MythWakeSet 2008-11-11 05:05:05
<majoridiot> cant then cat the alarm
<majoridiot> and^
<nanooooo> 2008-05-11 04:05:05
<majoridiot> ok... backup the current MythWakeSet
<nanooooo> we lost one hour again and won the day
<nanooooo> the current MythWakeSet is form the ACPI whatsnext webpage, so it is save ;-)
<majoridiot> right.  thinking...
<majoridiot> do:  MythWakeSet 2008-01-02 03:04:05
<majoridiot> and then cat the alarm
<nanooooo> 2008-05-02 02:04:05
<majoridiot> hm.
<majoridiot> copy the last MythWakeSet i posted you in the forum
<majoridiot> and then do that again
<nanooooo> 2008-05-02 02:04:05
<nanooooo> no change
<majoridiot> sudo MythWakeSet 2008-09-08 12:11:10
<nanooooo> there is somebody who knows time better than we - he thinks
<nanooooo> 2008-05-08 10:11:10
<nanooooo> hey, two hours now! interesting
<majoridiot> ok... it looks like your time format should be yyyy-dd-MM hh:mm:ss
<majoridiot> it keeps correcting the second argument to a 5 (may)
<majoridiot> sorry... typed that wrong
<majoridiot> yyyy-MM-dd
<majoridiot> so try: sudo MythWakeSet 2008-05-16 <correct time>
<majoridiot> and see what the alarm says
<nanooooo> the format is right now: yyyy-MM-dd hh:mm:ss
<majoridiot> ok
<majoridiot> do ^
<nanooooo> when I do: sudo MythWakeSet 2008-05-16
<nanooooo> it gives: 2008-05-15 22:00:00
<majoridiot> you didn't give a time argument in the sudo
<majoridiot> ?
<nanooooo> no, just for "fun"
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> what about the correct date and time?
<nanooooo> I made: sudo MythWakeSet 2008-05-16 23:29:20; was it that what you mean with <correct time>?
<nanooooo> 2008-05-16 21:29:20
<majoridiot> ok... now use the MythWakeSet from the guide and do the same thing to compare
<majoridiot> (if the correct time was 23:29 @ the time, then yes.  should have said "current time"_
<nanooooo> with the guide script: sudo MythWakeSet 2008-05-16 23:32:50; gives 2008-05-16 21:32:50; again two hours
<majoridiot> ok... sec
<majoridiot> nanooooo, let's get basic, here... use this MythWakeSet: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12576/
<majoridiot> then set the current time and check the alarm again
<nanooooo> done, same result, two hours ...
<majoridiot> wtf?
<majoridiot> setting it by hand with that script?
<majoridiot> it's still off by 2 hours?
<majoridiot> are you sure you are running the right script?
<nanooooo> I made gedit MythWakeSet in my home dir which is patrick.
<majoridiot> and you are running it with sudo ./MythWakeSet then?
<majoridiot> otherwise, you keep running the one in /usr/bin
<nanooooo> help me. you gave me the commands I should paste into the shell. What do you mean with running it? It thougt the command sudo Myt... uses the changed script. what do i have to do?
<majoridiot> if you are making changes to the MythWakeSet in your home directory
<majoridiot> from inside your home directory, do:
<majoridiot> sudo ./MythWakeSet 2008-05-16 23:48:00
<majoridiot> (the "./" tells shell to look in the current directory, otherwise, it will look for it in /usr/bin and run that one)
<nanooooo>  sudo ./MythWakeSet 2008-05-16 23:48:00 gives 2008-05-16 23:48:00 :)
<majoridiot> ok.  now:
<nanooooo> oh my good,
<majoridiot> sudo cp MythWakeSet /usr/bin
<majoridiot> and then test mythtv shutting down and waking itself up
<nanooooo> i'm the idiot. Now, I remeber exactly the command you wrote right now...
<Daviey> kirkland: hello sir
<kirkland> Daviey: howdy
<kirkland> Daviey: one second
<nanooooo> majoridiot: I didnt test the real shutdown, but cat gives the right time and date. What about a change of time in authom? Should I use the normal wakescript?
<majoridiot> you should use the MythWakeSet in your home directory- that just worked.
<majoridiot> nanooooo, you need to sudo cp it to /usr/bin first
<majoridiot> to replace the one that isn't working.
<nanooooo> I thank you so much!!!! Sorry for this communication problem. You made my day, no my week, no my month!!!
<nanooooo> I cp it already
<majoridiot> good... test to see if it shuts down and wakes.  if so, update your forum thread as solved, please.
<nanooooo> yes, i will do! by
<nanooooo> majoridiot: YES, YES, YES!!! :-D
<majoridiot> nanooooo, congratulations!
<majoridiot> enjoy!
<nanooooo> good night
<Egghead2> running 8.04, with frontend only and a seperate backend with lirc blaster, backend blaster works with irsend (and script setup in input for pvr 150 card), but cant get channels to change from front end, is there somthing else i have to set?
<majoridiot> Egghead2, does the frontend-only have a remote and receiver attached?
<Egghead2> majoridiot, yes it does
<majoridiot> do you have lirc installed and configured on the frontend-only, too?
<Egghead2> front end lirc works, and back end blaster works, but they dont see each other
<Egghead2> yup
<Egghead2> tey are different kind, ie fe is serial and backend is pvr-150
<majoridiot> do you have a .lircrc on the frontend with mythtv button definitions?
<Egghead2> yup
<Egghead2> well it calls out the include files
<majoridiot> and the include files exist?
<Egghead2> i can paste it to pastebin.com
<Egghead2> yes
<majoridiot> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Egghead2> ok
<Egghead2> lircrc from fe
<Egghead2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12584/
<majoridiot> pastebin ~/.lirc/mythtv
<Egghead2> from /home/myth2/.lirc/mythtv
<Egghead2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12585/
<majoridiot> ok... run irw and hit a button.  paste the output here, please
<Egghead2> k
<Egghead2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12586/
<Egghead2> oops, paste in chnl?
<majoridiot> that's ok
<majoridiot> i got it
<Egghead2> also hit a whole bunch of buttons, not just one
<majoridiot> what user do you run the frontend as?
<Egghead2> myth2
<majoridiot> do you have a blaster on the frontend, too?
<Egghead2> no
<Egghead2> just serial port receiver
<majoridiot> hm.  your files all seem sane.
<majoridiot> do the keyboard controls on the FE work ok?
<Egghead2> yes
<majoridiot> is there anything questionable in the frontend log?
<Egghead2> front end seems to have no problems with lirc, all buttons seem to work, just backend doesnt seem to accept command from fe
<Egghead2> i didnt see anything with lirc attached
<trillex> Hello, I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer when it comes to Ubuntu and MythTV. I just got done building a mediacenter and got it plugged to my rather old telly. It screws up in color (flickers) because it's running 60 hz, while it's 50 hz. I'm now in the settings for monitor/resolution but I can only choose 60 hz. :(
<majoridiot> Egghead2, what do you mean by "just backend doesnt seem to accept command"?
<majoridiot> if buttons work?
<Egghead2> ummm, i can send irsend in consol on backend and it changes chanels via blaster, so i think be is working but not getting channel change signal from fe
<Egghead2> trillex, try changing the monitor type
<trillex> I have and it shows that most of them got a hz range with 48-60 etc etc but it still only shows 60
<Egghead2> trillex, hmm donno then, i had oppisite problem, ubuntu kept setting to 50hz and i wanted 60hz lol
<trillex> Lucky bastard.
<Egghead2> hehe
<trillex> Haven't been able to find anything on various sites.
<majoridiot> Egghead2, yer talking in circles here.  exactly what is it you are trying to do?
<majoridiot> make a remote on the frontend use the irblaster on the backend to change an stb channel?
<Egghead2> im trying to get the backend to change channels on one of its pvr cards from the fron end
<Egghead2> yes
<Egghead2> both work by them selfs, but not together
<majoridiot> you have a pvr-150?
<Egghead2> yes
<Egghead2> two on the backend
<majoridiot> and you want to change the channel ON the pvr 150?
<majoridiot> or on an stb watched by the pvr-150?
<Egghead2> well on a dishnet stb
<majoridiot> ok.
<majoridiot> you were thoroughly less than clear on that.
<Egghead2> sorry :)
<majoridiot> in the tuner setup for the cards...
<majoridiot> you need to put in the irsend command (or script) you use in the channel changer field
<Egghead2> i did that
<majoridiot> and if you enter a channel # on the FE keyboard it changes the channel, but not with the remote?
<Egghead2> i made it exicutable too
<Egghead2> yes, it will change the guide displayed channel, but there is no ir transmission
<majoridiot> huh?
<majoridiot> ok...
<Egghead2> i can send a command on be bash and it will change the channel via ir blaster
<majoridiot> if you type a channel # on the frontend keyboard to make a channel change... does the stb change channels?
<Egghead2>  irsend -d /dev/lircd SEND_ONCE dish1 1 2 2, this will change stb to channel 122
<Egghead2> donno, i can try it
<majoridiot> please do.
<Egghead2> on a phisical keyboard attached to fe, type 122
<Egghead2> while watching tv?
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> try to change the channel with the FE keyboard
<Solarbaby> any of you using the Uirt?
<majoridiot> <channel #> <enter>
<Solarbaby> Egghead2: are you using the usb uirt?
<Egghead2> majoridiot, nope guide chages but not the stb chnl
<majoridiot> go into livetv
<Egghead2> Solarbaby, no i dont think so
<majoridiot> and try it from there, not the guide
<Solarbaby> alright..  Im still having all kinds of configuration issues getting mythtv to respond to my remote
<Egghead2> i was in live tv, but after i hit enter guid pops up
<Solarbaby> I can get IRSEND to change the channels on my dish satalite box
<Egghead2> Solarbaby, but not from a fe?
<Solarbaby> as far as controling the frontend gui I have no joy
<Raids> Hey all. I'm having some problems installing mythtv. Can anyone help me for a sec?
<Egghead2> Solarbaby, i think we have same problem
<Solarbaby> I also have XBMC installed.. I've been sucessfull in usiing the remote to control that.. just not mythtv
<Solarbaby> this problem has had me going for 3 days
<Solarbaby> im really kinda bent
<Egghead2> i had it working b4 in gusty gibbon
<Solarbaby> me too
<Egghead2> yea ive been googling it for a few days now too
<Solarbaby> my old config files are erased.. most of them so im not really sure
<Raids> ﻿Instead of reading the guide before hand, I installed mythtv on ubuntu and when it asked me for a password for mysql i gave it one.
<Raids> now when i try to run the backend it says it cannot find the database :(
<Solarbaby> Egghead2: we should give up.. this seems pointless
<Egghead2> raids, i did that too, not a good idea, i had to reinstall
<Raids> Is there any easy way to uninstall it?
<Egghead2> give up mythtv? naw i dont think so
<Solarbaby> just the remote part..  of course..  at some point it needs to work
<Solarbaby> just wish it didn't take more then 3 days
<Egghead2> raids, i imagine there is but if u just installed myth, y not reinstall? easier and faster imho
<Raids> k
<Egghead2> Solarbaby, whats took 3 days, to get lirc working?
<Solarbaby> yeah..  I kept on breaking lirc
<Raids> dammit
<Solarbaby> I might have the hardware.conf right now.. not sure..  no errors and it works with IRSEND
<Solarbaby> but IRW doesn't work
<Raids> it kept all the settings
<Egghead2> lol, yea but once u get it weorking itll be rock solid
<Solarbaby> yeah it used to be
<Solarbaby> back with an older distro
<Egghead2> raids, if u uninstall mysql, a major part of myth, i dont see that a good thing to do, cuz it might not install back correctly
<Raids> :S
<Egghead2> raid5, try it and see, but id do a purge too to make sure it gets rid of password too
<Raids> oh it's messed up huge now
<Raids> maybe i'll just go back to MCE
<Raids> lol
<Solarbaby> Egghead2: this has got to be driving you crazy..  im feeling almost insane..  and usually I feel really good about feeling insane
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-17
<Solarbaby> I really hate Lirc
<Egghead2> sorry important phone call
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone have their remote set to restart (or start) their frontend in xfce?
<Solarbaby> Egghead2: I think I got it
<Egghead2> Solarbaby, yes its driving me crazy, but it was a short drive, lol
<Solarbaby> tgm4883_laptop: I'd like to do that..  I think that requires a irxevent but i dont know much about that just yet
<Solarbaby> Egghead2: its controlling most buttons in both XBMC and Mythtv Frontend now..  I will soon test whether it is correctly controlling my satalite box real soon
<tgm4883_laptop> Solarbaby, irexec will do it and I have it working in gnome
<tgm4883_laptop> just not xfce
<Solarbaby> tgm4883_laptop: my bad..  xfce would be a nicer choice yes?
<tgm4883_laptop> well yes thats the default in mythbuntu
<Solarbaby> makes sense
<tgm4883_laptop> it works on my desktop but something strange happens on my frontend only
<Solarbaby> I want to configure a button on my reqmote to alt tab from mythtv frontend to XBMC frontend
<Solarbaby> of course I can put that at the end of my to do list, but ultimately very nice thing indeed
<Egghead2> tgm4883_laptop, if you get it going let me know, id love to be able to restart the fe from the remote control
<tgm4883_laptop> will do
<Solarbaby> me too..
<Solarbaby> looks like after im done with all this hell.. im going to have to write up a new howto
<Solarbaby> it helps me remember what I did to make this god awful lirc work
<Egghead2> right noiw every crash i have to fireup the lappy and vnc into that box :(
<Egghead2> hehe i have a bunch of notes too, lol too many
<Egghead2> gotta get some food, bbl
<Solarbaby> Egghead2: lemme knwo if I can help you later get it working
<Solarbaby> Egghead2: if theres anything I can do
<Egghead2> ok will do, i think im gonna try and uninstall the lirc again on the backend one more time :)
<Solarbaby> chances are hardware.conf is screwed up
<Solarbaby> thats always a biggy
<Egghead2> yea maybe, had a hella time getting blaster to work
<Solarbaby> usb uirt here
<Egghead2> ok cya later, off to get some food
<Solarbaby> and yeah..  took a while
<Solarbaby> l8r
<Solarbaby> just cause im used to saying it.. I wanna say it again.. I hate lirc
<tgm4883_laptop> Solarbaby, Egghead2 seems that it may be working now
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: irrecord seems to record every other button on this remote
<rhpot1991_laptop> gonna go watch some tv before I destroy things, I'll be around later
<Solarbaby> tgm4883_laptop: very good news :)
<pteague> do i need to set something so my myth client knows where the server is?  i keep getting "could not connect to the master backend server -- is it running? is the ip address set for it in the setup program correct?"
<Solarbaby> if its a backend you might want to enable Mysql Service in the Mythbuntu Control Center
<pteague> i enabled the mysql service on my backend cause i can connect to it using the "test connection", but my frontend is apparently having problems figuring out what computer it's supposed to connect to
<Solarbaby> ah yah..  Im installing for the first time in 6 months myself.. when I get to that point i'll be sure to yell out at ya.. sounds like you might be a little further along then I
<pteague> i wonder if i'm supposed to hardcode the ip address rather than use the computer's name
<Solarbaby> always try everything..
<rhpot1991> I'd use the IP if you could
<rhpot1991> thats how I have always done
<tgm4883_laptop> use the ip
<pteague> ok, is there someplace i need to change it other than /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt ?
<Solarbaby> oh no..  it appears that the Plextor ConvertX might be difficult to setup
<Solarbaby> I thought that would be the easiest part
<Solarbaby> I was betting on plug and play..
<pteague> ok, this is weird... no matter what i seem to change i keep getting this error - "Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543"
<pteague> or message rather
<pteague> http://paste2.org/p/28720
<pteague> ok, where or how do i set the master server settings?
<Solarbaby> it seems im out of luck using the Plextor 402u in hardy :(
<Solarbaby> if anyone knows different please let me know..  this is dissapointing
<pteague> plextor?
<pteague> ah, that's why it sounds familiar
<sardiskan> I'm having audio issues...the sound is VERY low.
<sardiskan> also, the volume controls do not affect the volume on LiveTV at all
<sardiskan> or the DVD
<pteague> does NFS get automatically set up for sharing stuff?
<Solarbaby> is anyone else using a Plextor ConvertX 402u?
<a1fa> yo?
<a1fa> anybody have streamzap?
<tgm4883_laptop> it's
<tgm4883_laptop> so
<tgm4883_laptop> hot
 * tgm4883_laptop dies from the heat
<ddgoose> howdy
<pteague> i finally got a new error in my frontend...  it's now giving me a difference in protocol error...  yay for different packages between gutsy & hardy?
<ddgoose> what error?
<Solarbaby> ddgoose: thank god I finally got that lirc thing worked out
<ddgoose> oh cool
<Solarbaby> ddgoose: now the next big hurdle is that my Plextor 402u isn't supported by the Kernel
<ddgoose> what was the answer?
<Solarbaby> so recording will not be possible until I figure out that whole mess or replace the recording device
<Solarbaby> ddgoose: probably just badly formated conf files
<Solarbaby> ddgoose: and lircrc needed to be setup right.. same with a configuration file in XBMC..  I got the whole show working now..  It broadcasts to the Dish Network tuner..  It listens for remote codes for Mythttv Frontend..  and it also listens to the same Remote for XBMC
<Solarbaby> I'll have to configure the remote to load and unload each frontend
<Solarbaby> that'd be sweet
<ddgoose> the m402u should work
<Solarbaby> Possibly a simple Alt Tab might be enough.. Im not certain it might get messy with the remote
<Solarbaby> im using 8.04 and theres no Kernel support, unless you know how to apply the patches?
<Solarbaby> I spent a few hours on it and just gave up for now..  Im not good with that stuff
<Solarbaby> Im simply amazed I was able to come out on top with Lirc
<Solarbaby> http://home.comcast.net/~bender647/go7007/   I went here and saw there are patches.. but I followed the limited instructions and found myself no closer
<ddgoose> pretty small patch
<ddgoose> only a few changes
<pteague> ok, how do i get mythbuntu to detect a network card?
<ddgoose> what card?
<pteague> not sure, it's a laptop... i used to run debian on it... i mounted the drive in terminal & checked etc/modules on it & it doesn't list anything for the lan
<pteague> i know it worked cause i was using it as a backup file & test server
<ddgoose> is it running now?
<pteague> box is currently on, i've got mythbuntu live cd running & / from old box mounted as /media/sda6
<ddgoose> open terminal, run "sudo lshw" paste output to paste.ubuntu.com
<ddgoose> post link in here
<pteague> heh, that's gonna be somewhat hard considering it's not connected to the network ;)  or do you want me to boot up the old debian?
<ddgoose> yeah that works
<Solarbaby> ddgoose: did you take a look at that url?  is that something you understand more then I?
<Solarbaby> ddgoose: or should I ditch this and get another piece of hardware that is way better?
<Solarbaby> ddgoose: its intended use is for a laptop
<Solarbaby> wow theres 50 different url's of my in google via irc and forums
<Solarbaby> wait.. make that 50 pages of me in urls
<Solarbaby> google is incredible
<pteague> ddgoose> http://paste2.org/p/28783
<pteague> i see *-network at the bottom
<pteague> pcimodules shows e100 & eepro100
<ddgoose> sorry had to step out for a minute
<pteague> np, watching something i missed
<ddgoose> k reboot to live cd and do "sudo lsmod| grep eepro100"
<ddgoose> tell me if you get output
<ddgoose> also do the lshw thing again and see if its listed in there with and ethernet interface designated
<ddgoose> like logical name: eth0
<Solarbaby> superm1: I miss you
<pteague> ddgoose> nothing on lsmod for eepro100, lshw came up with an eth0
<ddgoose> hmm might be loading e100
<ddgoose> but sounds like you have an interface
<ddgoose> what does ifconfig show?
<pteague> did lshw | less & searched for eth & yes, driver=e100 & it's showing an ip address
<ddgoose> ok so try ping google.com
<ddgoose> is the ip proper for your network?
<pteague> ifconfig seems to return expected & pinging google works
<ddgoose> this is on livecd right?
<pteague> yes
<ddgoose> so its working :)
<pteague> seems to be, but last time it wasn't letting me modify anything in networkmanager... ah, now it is...
<pteague> i'm betting the reboot fixed it
<ddgoose> glitch I guess
<ddgoose> at least now you know what to do next time you run into that
<pteague> ok... next question is tv-out...  ;)  it seems it wants to disable it & i'm not sure how to enable it... the opensource driver doesn't want to allow it & there isn't an intel or ati option
<pteague> meh, i'll install & hope after reboot it'll want to install the ati binary
<pteague> ok, i don't think this is good - "The ext3 file system creation in partition #2 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<DiploCat> is there somewhere that has a list of supported hardware for mythbuntu... I'm building a box, and want to make sure I get well supported tv card, vfd's, remote etc
<DiploCat> ?
<laga> there's a thread in the forums. i'm not sure if it has seen many updates for 8.04
<pteague> my backend is sharing certain directories for mythtv via nfs... do i need to mount those on my client in order to be able to watch videos i've recorded?
<laga> no
<pteague> what about for dvds ripped on the server & such?
<laga> you'll have to use NFS for those
<laga> (or cifs, whatever floats your boat :))
<pteague> not sure what the diff is, but guessing both are better than samba
<laga> cifs is samba, i think. more or less. ;)
<laga> i haven't used that stuff in ages so i'm not up to date
<drmouse81> Hello all
<pteague> anybody have a suggestion on a lightweight theme?
<drmouse81> I have a problem that is currently bugging me. I have a cheap USB remote which appears as a HID kbd. I need to, somehow, stop it from being used as a keyboard, so that I can use it just though LIRC. Anyone know how?
<laga> pteague: regarding memory? iulius
<laga> drmouse81: i believe lirc can do that somehow. but i don't know how. inputlirc might be a good alternative.
<laga> install it and then read the man page, it can probably do everything you need
<drmouse81> I have configured lirc, used irrecord to map the buttons then specified it in the mythbuntu controll panel using the dev/input driver and my irrecord-generated config file. but it is still being seen as a keyboard, so the key presses are coming through rather than the events defined in .mythtv/lircrc
<drmouse81> oh, actualy, might a reboot help? just thought of that. I am used to linux not needing reboots (use it on servers all the time)
<laga> maybe X needs to be restarted.
<drmouse81> laga: right, brb, i'll try that
<famicom> ugh
<famicom> so boring
<famicom> i wish i had some weed
<famicom> somoenhere know of any good ways to export the sorted mythtv channels
<laga> you live in .nl
<laga> go buy some
<laga> besides, keep this channel family-freindly. only talk about booze ;)
<pteague> hehe
<famicom> alcohol kills more people
<laga> there's a song about a guy who was killed when a shipment of weed was dropped on him. tragic.
<famicom> ahahahahahah
<famicom> yeah
<famicom> still
<famicom> writing documentation is SO DAMN TEDIOUS
<laga> yes.
<drmouse81> grr. nope mythtv still picks up SHIFT-CTRL-<box> for play
<famicom> drmouse81 them just edit ~/.mythtv/lircrc to use shift-ctrl for play
<laga> drmouse81: i wonder if you need to specify the correct device for lirc
<drmouse81> famicom: too true. documentation is the worst part of my job, specialy as it has to be written for retards
<famicom> drmouse81 i know
<famicom> I hate doing it
<famicom> i'm thinking of getting some good hash, blaze a bit
<famicom> then just get it over with
<drmouse81> laga: that could be the reason. D'OH! just looked in mythbuntu controll panel and it has no device specified!!
<famicom> well that's just silly
<drmouse81> OK maybe I'm not a retard. just entered all the settings and after it finished applying them EVERYTHING has disappeard from the mythbuntu ctrl panel ir cfg
<pteague> dang, i'm not seeing static or animated map in the weather plugin for my area... what kind of lousy plugin doesn't have a map of my area? ;)
<famicom> wow
<famicom> even my suburb has a map
<famicom> you really must live in single cowville usa
<drmouse81> lol
<pteague> nope, i live in the biggest city in... the 2 states that it's in
<drmouse81> binary city?
<pteague> kansas city... it's a big cow town... they'd drive cattle here from texas to get to the train yards
<drmouse81> actualy, quantum city. two states at once
<pteague> hehe
<pteague> it sprawls across kansas & missouri borders
<pteague> hmm... maybe i should check oklahoma & see if there's a map for there... the region map tends to show oklahoma, kansas, missouri, & nebraska
<pteague> anybody know what the 'menu' key is on a keyboard?
<drmouse81> pteague: windows kbd right of right-win-key?
<pteague> hehe
<pteague> doesn't seem to work in mythbuntu client
<drmouse81> Ah, wait a minute. What module should I be using in lirc?
<drmouse81> YAY irw now at least picks up the keypresses. Its just its picking them all up as the same. D'OH
<drmouse81> No wonder. My irrecord'ed file has all keypresses as 0x00!
<pteague> you think i could run the frontend on just x ?
<laga> pteague: a window manager is usually better to avoid focus problems
<pteague> k, i'll mess with icewm... i think that's lighter than xfce
<pteague> hehe... there's a bit of lag between live & what's on backend/frontend
<pteague> i'm watching tv on my normal tv & just got the client running on my laptop
<pteague> this is so cool... this is better than seeing moving pictures on a computer screen! oh wait... =)
<drmouse81> >:(
<drmouse81> irrecord just keeps returning 0x0 for every button!
<drmouse81> i have now nearly finished a full pack of cigs too. I HATE COMPUTERS!
<famicom> drmouse81
<famicom> smoke weed
<famicom> If it wasnt for drugs I wouldn't be able to write these god4mn kernel patches
<drmouse81> famicom: i used to. stopped when I left university. now I just keep a bit by the bed to knock me out when I cant sleep.
<drmouse81> find it tends to make me do nothing for hours on end
<drmouse81> then i wonder why i havent done anything i needed to.
<famicom> ah
<famicom> I allways get really really motivated
<laga> drmouse81: stop smoking completely :)
<laga> someone shoot me please. i'm going to shop for shoes in half an hour.
<laga> with the GF.
<famicom> laga shoot her instead
<laga> aww :(
<famicom> i guess i got it easy
<famicom> my girlfriend is a complete hesher
<famicom> so we both have the same taste in clothes
<famicom> PLUS
<famicom> she's somewhat of a submissive girl in bed
<famicom> so if she tries that stuff on me
<famicom> i just take a very firm strong stand
<famicom> and tell her no
<drmouse81> :)
<famicom> so instead of shopping i get laid
<laga> "hesher". interesting word. :)
<drmouse81> laga: do what my bro does. his gf doesnt take him shopping anymore. he calls into every pub he passes and downs a pint. sometimes sneaks out of the shop and has a drink. so he ends up wasted. she doesnt like that, so doesnt take him.
<famicom> UGH
<famicom> alchohol == devil juice
<laga> famicom: you'll have to admit it's a good method to avoid shopping.
<laga> and btw, you're a bunch of weird guys.
<laga> ;)
<famicom> by weird you mean FRIGGIN AWESOME
<drmouse81> lol
<laga> yes
<laga> and by yes i mean no
<famicom> yeah well
<famicom> in that case
<famicom> i think you are a great person
<famicom> and I'm sure we could be friends
<drmouse81> laga: try it. it didnt work for me (gf still dragged me round, then bollocked me) but it still made the shopping more fun.
<laga> drmouse81: i rarely drink
<laga> stopped smoking, reduced drinking a lot.. guess i've become boring ;)
<rob515> Has anyone been successful in watching livetv over firewire from a SA4250hd STB? I believe that my configuration is working correctly as i can record from the STB manually and it works great its just the live tv that does not.
<rob515> Has anyone been successful in watching livetv over firewire from a SA4250hd STB? I believe that my configuration is working correctly as i can record from the STB manually and it works great its just the live tv that does not.
<bob2600> i have manual recording working over 1394 but not livetv how do i fix that?
<bob2600> hello?
<bob2600> hello?
<pteague> irw gets it's info from lircd right?
<drmouse81> bob2600: sorry i have no idea
<bob2600> its ok i'm pretty much stumped as well lol
<cosmic> hi @ all
<ddgoose> howdy
<cosmic> ;)
<cosmic> howdy dude
<cosmic> how are ya ?
<ddgoose> doing good, just woke up and its nice and sunny
<cosmic> hui
<cosmic> where you from?
<ddgoose> Seattle, Wa
<cosmic> oh i see
<cosmic> you slept well and long , have you been out yesterday ?
<ddgoose> ?
<cosmic> Seattle , should be GMT -5 right ?
<ddgoose> -8
<cosmic> oh
<cosmic> pardon
<cosmic> ;)
<ddgoose> I'm on the west coast :)
<cosmic> uuh
<cosmic> okidok
<cosmic> so then , good morning
<cosmic> do you use emulators with mythgames ? ddgoose
<cosmic> on a 64 system ?
<ddgoose> no just i386
<ddgoose> why? having issues?
<cosmic> shame on these emus , i dont get them all work on x64
<cosmic> yeah, issues with ePSXe , zsnes , and mupen64
<ddgoose> packages or source built?
<cosmic> and issues with my second dvb-t card  (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1300 DVB-T/Hybrid MPEG Encoder)
<cosmic> i dont find packages for x64  so i tried to build
<ddgoose> so what was wrong with the build?
<cosmic> zsnes , does configure fine , but it doesnt whant to "make" it says something like wrong or not supported CPU
<cosmic> i dont find the value to setup correct for my CPU
<ddgoose> hmm
<ddgoose> what configure options did you use?
<cosmic> i dont remember , let me look
<ddgoose> try ./configure --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
<cosmic> error
<cosmic> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/216716/
<ddgoose> are you on an Athlon 64?
<cosmic> intel Core2Duo
<ddgoose> try -> export CFLAGS="-m32" ; export CXXFLAGS="-m32"; ./configure --enable-release --disable-cpucheck force_arch=athlon64
<cosmic> the same error
<ddgoose> paste result of new configure
<ddgoose> brb grabbin a coke and a smile
<cosmic> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/216719/
<cosmic> what is "brb" ?
<cosmic> sorry for my english
<cosmic> by the way
<ddgoose> brb = be right back
<cosmic> oh , ok
<cosmic> :)
<ddgoose> Ultimately I think this is your answer -> http://board.zsnes.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9122
<ddgoose> are you compilimg to get a certain version? like 1.51?
<ddgoose> compiling even
<cosmic> thx , will have a look at it
<ddgoose> also -> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/216731/ will get you what you need
<cosmic> wait i have done : dpkg -i -force-arch for an zsnses package i386, it is installed
<cosmic> what a shame :http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/216736/
<ddgoose> yeah to get the one that doesnt deg I think you need to follow that last paste
<ddgoose> and install the znes32
<cosmic> when i start with filename , then i get : File opened successfully !  before segmentation fault
<cosmic> deg ???
<ddgoose> seg fault
<ddgoose> typo
<cosmic> soory i drunk beer ....... wants again please , and in other words , when  possible
<ddgoose> touch typing while watching tv causes bad output :P
<ddgoose> if you add that apt source and install the zsnes32 instead of just zsnes, it should work
<cosmic> witch apt source ? : http://board.zsnes.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9122 : there is none
<ddgoose> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/216731/
<cosmic> hmn
<cosmic> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/216744/
<Lake0> As far I get it, the only component you can have too much of is the GPU, right ?
<tritium> huh?
<Lake0> I mean, it's better to invest in a better CPU than a good GPU, right ?
<Lake0> since people seem fine with nvidia 6000's
<tritium> That's probably fair to say.  My nVidia 6150 does what I need it to do for mythv, and I don't use the machine for gaming, or other things that might require a better GPU.
<ddgoose> why does it say 822-date in that line -> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/216744/#code-l10
<ddgoose> you didn't get the gpg key because the command didn't complete
<ddgoose> should be just "wget http://packages.dfreer.org/5A22BD68.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<Lake0> tritium: what's your system look like ?
<ddgoose> nice
<pteague> ok, where is the mythfrontend icon located at?
<ddgoose> applications->multimedia
<pteague> i'm looking for the xpm, png, or whatever
<ddgoose> the actual icon, I see
<ddgoose> -> /usr/share/mythtv/themes/blue/
<ddgoose> myth_tv_logo.png
 * agamotto bows
<agamotto> Hallo all
 * agamotto waves
<rhpot1991> bob2600: what happens with your live tv?
<rhpot1991> you might nee to just swith the input if you have others
<rhpot1991> or you may be hitting channels that are encrypted and then your firewire either hangs or crashes myth
<rhpot1991> disable those channels then
<MythbuntuGuest14> Hi Has anybody used the "install mythbuntu" link to add mythbuntu to ubuntu? I used it, but I'm not being able to launch mythtv setup  off mythbuntu control center
<cosmic> i did : wget http://packages.dfreer.org/5A22BD68.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -       but it didnt stop
<cosmic> !!!
<cosmic> ddgoose:
<ddgoose> hmm
<ddgoose> works fine for me
<ddgoose> try again maybe
<MythbuntuGuest14> so you just clicked on the link, ubuntu was upgraded to mythbuntu and you were able to launch the setup?
<Lake0> I am trying to build a server backend and I am trying to understand what CPU (the most important component apparently) is fir for the job
<Lake0> is fit for the job*
<Lake0> because the mythbuntu page has examples, but it only says vague things like "3GHz cpu"
<cosmic> thnx for all ddgoose
<cosmic> CU @ ALL
<ddgoose> o/
 * agamotto twiddles
<trillex> Anyone very smart who feels like helping a lost soul in the journey that is mythbuntu?
<agamotto> I will attempt to help with what I know... the others seem to have no ability to speak... at least not in the last couple of days
<agamotto> So ask away...
<trillex> I got this Pundit BB that I'm trying to convert into a mediacenter. Now, the problem is that I don't have a flatscreen telly, but a more old fashioned one, hooked up with s-video. That's all good and that, but I can't make it use 50 hz and defaults to 60, so it flickers constantly. I can also only choose 60 hz.
<trillex> And I don't seem to be able to find a way to configure my telly while it's hooked up to a monitor I got laying about
<agamotto> trillex:  PAL?
<trillex> Yep
<trillex> It's set to PAL-Danish
<agamotto> What is set to PAL-D
<trillex> Somewhere I could change it from NTSC
<trillex> TV format in general settings
<agamotto> Ahhh, ok, you made it that far
<trillex> Everything is installed and it seems to be working alright on my monitor, but the TV is just flickering away
<agamotto> If your tv-out is PAL-D, then you shouldn't be having any problems with flicker
<agamotto> Ahhh, I see.  What kind of telly?
<trillex> An old hitachi 28" widescreen.
<agamotto> Hmmm, Pal-D format, or something else?
<trillex> Should be. I can also try to just set it to PAL
<trillex> 50 hz
<agamotto> That might do do the trick.  When I lived in the UK, I remember having one telly that I had to set to Pal-K for some reason
<agamotto> Also, does your telly have a VGA input?
<trillex> Nah, too old for that. 2 scart plugs, RGB on the side and a Antenna plug
<agamotto> RGB.... three separate color round bits?
<trillex> I'm using an s-video cable with a color fix on the end for color. It works properly on my main computer (this one) but if I plug it in with colorfix on, it flickers. Without it doesn't.
<trillex> Yeah
<bogus-> anyone knows, when I browse HD content with mythstream on my TV (reso set to 800x600) if I want to go fullscreen, my screen stays black
<agamotto> I wonder if the color fix is also trying to mess with the scan rate
<trillex> So I'm thinking it COULD be something with the gfx
<trillex> card
<agamotto> That does sound like a good possibility.... what card?
<trillex> Onboard SiS 651
<trillex> Impossible to find drivers on
<agamotto> Hmmmm, don't know much about that
<agamotto> Have you had much luck putting your programs onto DVDs?
<trillex> I was thinking of just grabbing a cheap PCI
<agamotto> That would be worth it... most are under US$60 these days....
<agamotto> Any Nvidia Geforce 6 series should do nicely
<trillex> Haven't tried yet. All I want right now is it to work so I can watch telly on it. :) That's the next step
<agamotto> Ahhh.  My problem is not being able to burn discs since I upgraded to 8.04.  It has something to do with growisofs and result 133, whatever that is
<agamotto> I keep searching on the net, and can't find anything that makes sense
<trillex> I wouldn't know. I'm pretty dumb when it comes to linux.
<agamotto> Nah, ignorant.  Dumb is for people who don't try
<agamotto> ignorance can be cured with knowledge
<trillex> Ignorance means that they are ignoring knowledge about it, though.
<trillex> I actively try to get better but it's hard when I head right on into some of the hardest stuff. :P
<agamotto> Yah, but that quite often, is the quickest way to learn
 * agamotto twiddles
 * agamotto waves
<HunterSThompson> anyone know how to make playback always be in progressive scan mode in Hardy?
<HunterSThompson> O______o
<HunterSThompson> anyone care to venture a guess?
<tgm4883_laptop> HunterSThompson, have you checked in the tv playback settings in the frontend
<laga> patch the source?
<HunterSThompson> I've checked tv playback settings...I don't find anything having to do with deintelacing/progressive scan
<laga> you can probably disable the deinterlacers.
<HunterSThompson> I've no idea how to patch a source
<alexvd> all I managed to upgrade my version of lirc that didnt support the irman.  I am running 7.10 still because I have not upgraded.  Do I need to uninstall the old version?  I installed with the deb.
<laga> disable the deinterlaceing filters in the playback profile
<alexvd> Another question I have is I have a tivo series2 remote I want to use.  I think I now need to get a lircd file for the remote that supports the irman protocol right?  Then I will need to get a lirc.c file for mythbuntu right?
<alexvd> Is thier a utility that will do this?
<nwidger> hey guys
<nwidger> anyone around?
<laga> no
<laga> !ask
<nwidger> laga: does the alternate install cd for mythbuntu support LVMs?
<laga> i think so
<nwidger> cool
<nwidger> thanks :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-18
<tallmtt>  I am able to have mythtv flag commercials without producing an errror in the job queue - how do I skip commercials though?
<majoridiot> tallmtt: http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Keybindings
<majoridiot> there is also a setting to auto-skip in frontend setup
<majoridiot> (yer welcome)
<Seeker`> how well does frontend backend communication work over wireless?
<majoridiot> Seeker` depends.  in my experience, not very well.
<Seeker`> hmm
<majoridiot> depends on the construction materials, line of sight, etc.  if you have a good, *stong* signal, you habe a chance
<majoridiot> ^have
<Seeker`> Well, I'm likely to move into a flat at some point in the near future
<majoridiot> wooden studs and drywall better than brick, in my experience
<majoridiot> cat5 is pretty easy to run and to hide.  that's what i wound up doing here.
<Seeker`> I cant imagine that anywere i live will be particularly large / thick walls
<nwidger> hi what should i do if mythbuntu installed fine but there's no mythconverg mysql database?
<nwidger> does mythtv have a way to initialize all the mysql stuff in case things go wrong?
<alexvd> laga: I cant create a lircd with irrecord.  Can you help?
<tallmtt> majoridiot: thanks for the info - I had some emergency erronds to make
<HunterSThompson> I think I just broke my buntu
<alexvd> tgm4883_laptop: can you help with lirc issue?
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe
<HunterSThompson> let us, for a moment assume that mythbuntu is installed on a harddrive with a standard ext3 filesystem and a second filesystem mounted in /var/lib/mythtv on which all media is held...
<HunterSThompson> if one were to reinstall mythbuntu to the ext3 filesystem, the media (movies, etc...) should still be on the other partition and fully mountable correct?
<ddgoose> HunterSThompson yes correct
<AlsMe> I've got a STB .. however, what digital tuner card can I get for my PC
<AlsMe> is anyone here?
<robotgeek> hi, i have a pchdtv hd-5500 card. I have tried to follow the instructions here: http://www.pchdtv.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1529 to try and get my remote to work. i have been unsuccessful so far. anybody else here solve this issue?
<tgm4883_laptop> AlsMe, you don't go from a STB to a digital tuner card
<Balachmar> Hi, i have a few problems with my mythbuntu box
<Balachmar> The first one, is that I can't seem to use mythwelcome to automatically shutdown when it is idle
<Balachmar> In the terminal I do get a message saying that it got a shutdown_now event, but nothing happens and the counter starts again.
<Balachmar> I need this to work, because I want my box to automatically boot for a recording and then shutdown afterwards.
<laga> you pcan turn up verbosity
<laga> --verbose all ;)
<Balachmar> This leads me to my next problem and that is that mythbuntu changes my biosclock to the current time -2. Which would make it boot up at the wrong time.
<Balachmar> @laga: I know that, and I did that. It didn't help me much further. But I will try again.
<laga> if linux is the only system on your box then setting the BIOS clock to UTC is actually a good idea.
<laga> Balachmar: maybe you can pastebin the output.
<laga> i'm not sure if having the CMOS clock set to UTC will interfere with wakeup. i think it works for me.
<Balachmar> well, then mythtv needs to know that the biosclock is utc, so that it will put the right time in the bios. Maybe it does... I don't know yet because I have only tried the command manually, since mythwelcome doesn't work :)
<Balachmar> I'll try the mythwelcome thing right now
<laga> i probably use a script to modify the time.
<laga> let me WoL my backend
<Balachmar> Well, since it uses a time variable, it should be possible to just substract 2 hours, but then it would fail if it gets wintertime
<laga> i believe you can modify the time format.. but i'm not sure if mythwelcome uses that as well. i believe it used to be hard coded.
<laga> i set this up 1.5 years ago, so my memory is a bit hazy.
<laga> http://www.pastebin.ca/1021741 - here's the script. you can use line 6 if your cmos has trouble seeing the correct year or something
<laga> i'll check my mythbackend settings
<laga> interesting. wakeup time is
<laga> yyyy-MM-ddThh:mm
<laga> for me.
<laga> i use mythshutdown, so i need to check mythwelcome settings. interesting.
<laga> Invalid argument: --geometry
<laga> grr
<Balachmar> Well I need to use nvram-wakeup
<laga> oh.
<laga> sorry, i didn't know that.
<laga> i used to use nvram-wakeup, but that box has been retired
<Balachmar> my box doesn't work with acpi...
<laga> surely the mythwelcome manual should work out of the box?
<Balachmar> well, last time I used this howto: http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Shutdown_Wakeup
<Balachmar> But now it is a bit shady, because it says some things are different in newer versions, but it doesn't explain what should be done
<laga> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Mythwelcome - i think i used this
<Balachmar> it refers to that page right
<Balachmar> but will it interfere, that I also have set a few options the old way?
<laga> what old way? :)
<Balachmar> using mythtvsetup
<laga> i'd just follow the howto from start to finish.#
<laga> if your CMOS time troubles you, you can still fix that afterwards
<Balachmar> yeah I know
<Balachmar> that is actually the least of my problems :)
<Balachmar> By the way do you know how to clear the program information data, so that I can refill it?
<laga> Balachmar: you can probably truncate the program data
<Balachmar> It actually contains to much data atm, also for channels that we cannot watch
<laga> hum, then you probably need to delete those channels
<dbmister> im just wondering if anyone could test my patch? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/231577
<laga> dbmister: foxbuntu is our mythbuntu-lirc-generator monkey, i'm sure he'll take a look :)
<dbmister> laga: thanks!, would be great if people tested it? - as i only have Asus Mycinema and Hauppuage PVR 250 remote at hand
<dbmister> i thought i was going mad.. when pressing enter
<laga> haha :)
<dbmister> :P
<Balachmar> @laga: here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m4119b092
<Balachmar> it says the backend is active... but why does mythwelcome first thinks it is inactive?
<Balachmar> and it isn't active at all
<laga> um.. okay, that log is a bit had to read :) so you're using mythshutdown? and it doesn't shut down?
<Balachmar> no, the shutdown command is sudo shutdown -h now
<laga> in mythwelcome?
<laga> i think mythwelcome uses mythshutdown
<laga> as per the manual.
<peoples> hey guys
<peoples> i've some suspend trouble with my mythbuntu 8.04
<peoples> mythbackend doesn't wort after resume .. so i've created a hook for pm-suspend that restarts the mythbackend on resume
<peoples> works fine .. but only 1-3 times .. then the pc wakesup but does nothing ... no ssh no keyboard no screen nothing -> dead
<peoples> resume without mythbackend hook works all time ..
<peoples> some ideas ?
<michael_> Any one solved the NVP: Prebuffer wait timed out 10 times issue?
<jduggan> are you getting that during livetv?
<jduggan> or regular recordings?
<pteague> well, my old compaq armada e500 (500mhz intel, 128mb ram, ati rage mobility) worked pretty good yesterday as a frontend... watched all of the 1st indiana jones movie & got through most of the 2nd movie until suddenly mythtv exited... i'm guessing it got to hot
<michael_> i'm getting it when pressing watch tv
<michael_> it managed to work once since rebuilding on 8.04
<michael_> latest nvidia driver
<michael_> then my gf changed the channel and it broke...
<michael_> black screen, sitting in a loop displaying that in the log
<michael_> i.e. /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<michael_> recordings play sometimes, sometimes not
<michael_> same with livetv
<michael_> more often not than play
<michael_> just rebooted the mythbox and its working... for how long... :(
 * Penfold hrms. My mythfilldatabase isn't.
<mxpower> i have a newbish question, how do i determine what port my sql server is running on?
<pteague> mxpower> i think netstat will show you a list of all the ports being used on your local box...
<Seeker`> more /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Seeker`> there will be a "port=number" line
<ddgoose> netstat -na | grep 3306
<mxpower> hmm, my front end works locally, but, cant connect remotely and mysql is enabled, its there a way to check the security on the database?
<ddgoose> open terminal on frontend and try -> mysql --host=<your host ip> -u mythtv -p mythtv
<ddgoose> enter the correct password
<ddgoose> and if you get something like --> ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'<frontendIP>' to database 'mythtv'
<ddgoose> you need to fix grants
<leimer> hi guys
<leimer> can anyone help out ?
<leimer> need a litle help here ....
<ddgoose> you have to ask the question before we can tell you if we can help :P
<leimer> lol
<leimer> I was checking if there was someone first loooool
<leimer> ok
<leimer> it's like that :       I have hardy installed (server version with desktop)   .    Then I installed mythbuntu packages.  It's working, but there is a problem : the image in tv mode apears repeated  in the upper midle and downer midle of the screen
<leimer> it's like having two TV's one up and one down
<laga> i guess you're using ATI's proprietary driver?
<leimer> ddgoose: get it
<leimer> I am in Portugal ... does it have anything to see with the TV mode here?    PAL / SECAM ?
<leimer> not at all ....     I'm using a      Brooktree  bt878   chip
<ddgoose> tv-out from pvr card?
<leimer> ddgoose:       what you mean with pvr card ?
<leimer> it's a tv card with radio as well
<ddgoose> what tuner card are you using and how do you output to tv.
<leimer> in the back it has an entrance like "antena"  for both video and radio, a jack out witch I use to connect to the sound board directly
<leimer> lol    I'm a litle newbie still :s    but i'll try to tell you what i know
<ddgoose> what brand is your tuner card?
<Balachmar> PVR stands for Personal Video Recorder. A pvr card refers to a card with which you can record video
<leimer> Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<leimer> it's this ?
<leimer> ahhh one more thing .... with      "TV time television viewer"      it's ok
<Balachmar> that seems like a video capture card yes
<leimer> but when I start mythtv
<leimer> the video splits
<leimer> or better .... clones it self in the screen
<leimer> like I said before  it's like having one tv under the other
<laga> i guess you're using ATI's proprietary driver?
<leimer> no
<laga> ah
<leimer> i'm not using any proprietary driver
<leimer> I installed video driver by hand, but it's working great with Xorg
<ddgoose> help me laga I'm drowning
<ddgoose> :P
<laga> what video driver did you install by hand?
<AlsM1> heyy...Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 1800
<AlsM1> does anyone have the Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 1800
<AlsM1> if so.. is the quality good? (compared to other cards)
<leimer> VIA  CHROME
<leimer> from VIA linux drivers
<Balachmar> @AlsM1: I am using a PVR150 from Hauppauge and it works great
<laga> leimer: does it work if you start mythfrontend like this "NO_XV=1 mythfrontend"
<AlsM1> where's the hardware wiki for mythtv?
<ddgoose> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Hardware
<leimer> sorry laga but as I said, i'm a little newbie :(
<leimer> didn't catch that one :s
<leimer> laga: what you mean with that ?
<ddgoose> leimer: you know how to open a command line terminal?
<leimer> ahhh ok
<AlsM1> Balachmar, that's for only analog signal tho right?
<leimer> that is a option to run with mythtv in command line
<leimer> do i have to run it with sudo ?
<Balachmar> @AlsM1: yes that is right, but digital signal is easier, that is just a dump of the datastream
 * Penfold hrms. running latest mythbuntu from CD - it looks like my initial config off CD ran as user ubuntu, my backend is running as mythtv, but my frontend's running as my user (mike), and it seems all my channel config stuff's run as mike as well :)
<Penfold> that wouyld explain why mythfilldatabase isn't working :)
<laga> Penfold: make sure to file a bug report :)
<laga> http://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<ddgoose> leimer: no
<Balachmar> @Penfold, could that also explain why mythwelcome isn't able to shutdown?
<Balachmar> @laga: I really am having a lot of trouble getting my mythbuntu 8.04 running. also my wireless connection is rubbish with 8.04... I should never have upgraded my system...
<Balachmar> But I WILL PREVAIL
<laga> hah
<Balachmar> But my grilfriend is laughing at me... :S
<Penfold> I see the GAF is weak in this one ;)
<laga> Penfold: in Balachmar or in his mythtv box?
<Penfold> laga: the latter, methinks,
<Penfold> oh - reminds me - using PVR150/PAL/Composite - my TV picture is a good 10% bigger than teh screen top-to-bottom - how to fix?
<Balachmar> What is the GAF?
<Balachmar> Girlfriend Acceptance Factor
<Balachmar> nevermind..
<ddgoose> wth! my ltsp-update-image is hung at 71%
<laga> patience
<leimer> ddgoose:  sorrry again ... I just have entered the config files of mythbuntu, then entered the mysql database and have not found anything like that string :S
<ddgoose> futex(0x82b6b84, 0x80 /* FUTEX_??? */, 911
<ddgoose> she's dead Jim!
<AlsM1> I need to get a "Digital" signal from a STB to my Myth-tv box .. is a STB with firewire the only option?
<ddgoose> leimer: all you needed to do was open a terminal, and in it type ->NO_XV=1 mythfrontend
<leimer> ups :s    sorry :s      lol    i'll do that
<ddgoose> makesquashfs - Take 2
<ddgoose> and Action!
<ddgoose> penfold: i guess http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#I.27m_using_the_TV-Out_on_the_PVR_350_and_X_is_larger_than_the_screen._Parts_of_the_desktop_and_Myth_interface_are_cut_off_around_the_edges
<ddgoose> Thats one long url there
<ddgoose> wth! my ltsp-update-image is hung at 71% ... Again
<laga> file system full?
<laga> maybe there's a missing mount somewhere?
<ddgoose> strace shows it just sitting there with same futex call
<ddgoose> lemme chack diskspace
<ddgoose> check even
<ddgoose> 26g avail
<ddgoose> not fs
<alexvd> hi trying to get lirc working with irman.  Can anyone help?
<alexvd> problem i have is i cannot create a lircd file for my tivo series2 remote.
<alexvd> irrecord wont work
<Penfold> ddgoose: doh - thanks.
<ddgoose> well the only thing I did to my i386 directory was add a directory in usr/share/
<ddgoose> pulled it to see if its the problem
<ddgoose-boxen> well that was it
<ddgoose-boxen> now to figure out the why
<ddgoose> hmm I don't see anything unusual in there wtf
<laga> what did you add
<ddgoose-boxen> xbmc nightly build
<laga> hum, i've never tried that
<ddgoose-boxen> running mksquashfs on it by itself
<ddgoose-boxen> see what happens
<laga> i wonder if it hits a broken something on your hard disk or file system
<ddgoose-boxen> cp'd it to my home dir and ran mksq.. on it, locked on futex again
<ddgoose-boxen> something in there aborken
<ddgoose-boxen> I don't see a verbose on mksq.. to see what file is hanging it
<laga> -info                   print files written to filesystem
<ddgoose-boxen> gah I am blind lol
<alexvd> laga: could you help troubleshoot a lirc issue?
<laga> no
<laga> :)
<laga> doing homework right now
<alexvd> laga: for real?  Ok homework is more important.  I will try to keep at it
<ddgoose-boxen> was hanging on an directory inode
<laga> odd
<laga> how did you solve that?
<ddgoose-boxen> researching now
<ddgoose-boxen> ls -iR
<ddgoose-boxen> list diectories with inode
<ddgoose-boxen> directories even
<ddgoose-boxen> but unfortunately mksq.. hangs before it spits out which directory
<ddgoose-boxen> doing strace on it to see if I can catch the file/directory
<nwidger> hey guys
<nwidger> the default sound card isnt the one i want, does anyone know how to change it?
<nwidger> it chose the onboard chip but i want to use my audigy :\
<ddgoose-boxen> ok wasn't a directory after all, was 2 font files in the mplayer osd fonts
<ddgoose-boxen> individually they squash
<ddgoose-boxen> but in that directory they will not
<ddgoose-boxen> very strange
<laga> ddgoose-boxen: why does it ship its own copy of the mplayer osd fonts? dod
<laga> odd*
<ddgoose-boxen> not sure, but I am dissecting the files now to see whats up with them
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: are you at UDS, too?
<ddgoose-boxen> osd-mplayer-a.raw & osd-mplayer-b.raw
<ddgoose-boxen> both files squash on their own, or together, but when placed in there source folder they wont squash
<laga> very odd.
<laga> sounds like a bug in mksquashfs?
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, no
<tgm4883_laptop> is UDS right now?
<ddgoose-boxen> going to build current svn release and see if it still happens
<laga> FOSScamp is happning now AFAIK
<ddgoose-boxen> what is UDS?
<tgm4883_laptop> Uber Dork Session
<tgm4883_laptop> or Ubuntu Developers Summit
<laga> yeah, that's why i was wondering if you were going
<tgm4883_laptop> I forget
<laga> duh
<laga> now i know what that guy in the forums meant: "Nova-T 500 not detected (and no its NOT the reversion!) "
<laga> he was referring to the revision
<tgm4883_laptop> bah, I seem to be having DPMS issues since I started using the internal player for mythvideo instead of xine
<laga> or not? seems the novta td 500 is a "diversity" model
<tgm4883_laptop> can I run xset commands through ssh?
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: yes, set DISPLAY first
<laga> export DISPLAY=:0 xset -foo
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest87> Hi! Does anybody know the steps to get the propper channel line up fron Schedules direct in mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest87, proper channel lineup?
<MythbuntuGuest87> yes, I get maybe 12 channels out 70 with the right info the rest get a repeat like "SHOPNBC"
<tgm4883_laptop> is it the right info on the SD website?
<MythbuntuGuest87> yes, I have contacted SD even followed a few steps to make sure I was getting the rifht info from them... They say is on mythtv's side
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<tgm4883_laptop> what tuner?
<MythbuntuGuest87> thanks TGM4883!  I have a PVR-500 running under Mythbuntu 8.04
<tgm4883_laptop> are the channel numbers correct?
<tgm4883_laptop> where do you live?
<MythbuntuGuest87> Coronado,CA zip is 92118
<MythbuntuGuest87> the channel numbers are correct but most of them don't have the name right. SPIKETV appears as SHOPNBC
<tgm4883_laptop> did you try removing the lineup and cards from mythtv-setup, then re put them in there then mythfilldatabase again?
<MythbuntuGuest87> and of course the shows are not right either
<tgm4883_laptop> the shows are not right either?
<MythbuntuGuest87> on 75% of the channels, no.
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you mean?
<MythbuntuGuest87> I have about 10 channels that show the correct name to it and also the right show.
<MythbuntuGuest87> the rest of them show incorrect names to the channel number and incorrect shows
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> try what i suggested above
<tgm4883_laptop> theres another way, but it's more tedious
<MythbuntuGuest87> Ok, so go into mythtv setup remove the capture cards and then create them again?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest77, and the channel lineups
<MythbuntuGuest87> ok, just a min
<MythbuntuGuest87> TGM: still getting the same, I just ran mythfilldatabase --refresh all
<MythbuntuGuest87> This is a fresh install I just did yestarday, but I've always ran into the same issue with the lineups
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> go into mythweb
<MythbuntuGuest87> already there...
<tgm4883_laptop> go into settings and channel info
<tgm4883_laptop> there is a column called xmltvid
<tgm4883_laptop> look and see if the numbers for the wrong channels are all the same
<MythbuntuGuest87> ok, went into settings.... looking for the xmltvid column
<tgm4883_laptop> you are on the channel info page right?
<tgm4883_laptop> the xmltvid column should be the 3rd column
<MythbuntuGuest87> I clicked ont the icon with a key and a hex key
<MythbuntuGuest87> got it
<tgm4883_laptop> got it, good
<MythbuntuGuest87> xmltvid third column
<tgm4883_laptop> so check the numbers for the wrong channels now
<tgm4883_laptop> see if they are all the same
<MythbuntuGuest87> ok just a min
<MythbuntuGuest87> mhhh! the ones that have problems actually show the channel two times.  one of them appears as SHOPNBC and the other one apperas with its propper name
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<MythbuntuGuest87> should i just delete the incorrect ones
<tgm4883_laptop> lets go ahead and try deleting the wrong ones
<MythbuntuGuest87> jsut a min
<tgm4883_laptop> you could try deleting just a few and seeing if it fixes it for those
<tgm4883_laptop> before doing them all
<MythbuntuGuest87> dang! i just did 'em all expect one
<MythbuntuGuest87> should i try running mythfildatabse again?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> you already should have the data
<MythbuntuGuest87> i'll go back to listings in mythweb
<MythbuntuGuest87> well! you are the man!
<MythbuntuGuest87> bravo!!
<tgm4883_laptop> no prob ;)
<MythbuntuGuest87> is there anything to be backed up with these settings? will I loose theis  whenever i run mythdill database again
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> good question
<tgm4883_laptop> lets run it and find out
<MythbuntuGuest87> I guess this is a quick fix, if not I'll just delete 'em whenever needed!
<tgm4883_laptop> well if they come back we can add a command to mythfilldatabase to not add new channels
<MythbuntuGuest87> nice, would you know that command off you head?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest87, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Mythfilldatabase#Command_line_options
<tgm4883_laptop> look at the --remove-new-channels  option
<MythbuntuGuest87> thanks a lot!
<MythbuntuGuest87> do you have time for one more question? I'm currently using mythbuntu 8.04 and would like to have ubuntu hardy added to it. is it a better to go from and installed mythbuntu to ubuntu or  start with ubuntu and add mythbuntu to it?
<tgm4883_laptop> either is fine
<tgm4883_laptop> although if you have a slow connection, it's probably better to start with ubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> if you have a fast connection, shouldn't matter
<ddgoose> yeah, you can just apt-get ubuntu-desktop, or use mythbuntu-control-center to add it
<MythbuntuGuest87> since I already have mythbuntu and a decent connection I would just need to go to synaptic?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest87, you can add it from mcc
<MythbuntuGuest87> so hardy is already compatible and updatable ?
<MythbuntuGuest87> nice nice nice!
<tgm4883_laptop> yes providing you are running mythbuntu 8.04
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbuntu and ubuntu are closely relate
<tgm4883_laptop> d
<MythbuntuGuest87> very helpful chat, thanks again TGM
<nespinosa> On mythbuntu 8.04, when I want to watch TV, the screen becomes black and then return to the menu. What could be the problem?
<leprechau> anyone know if it's possible to bet more than 800x600 out of the svideo out on a radeon 9000.....I would like to get at least 1024x768 from it
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, no
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<leprechau> ?
<leprechau> I don't mind getting my hands dirty and patching/building source or whatever...just would like to not have to go ebay another card
<tgm4883_laptop> leprechau, I refer you to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svideo
<leprechau> and? ... i know it's possible... I can get 1024x768 on svideo on my old gf4 ... but it's pci and I need an agp card to fit my 2x pvr150s + sblive in there
<leprechau> it just won't do it with the radeon 9000
<tgm4883_laptop> no idea then
<leprechau> aight...thanks
<leprechau> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250247442610
<leprechau> found one ;}
<leprechau> only $20 too
<pteague> hehe, my frontend is 500mhz, 128mb ram, & 8mb ram on graphics board
<pteague> i'm hoping the vid card uses shared ram...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-11
<r3z> Hrm
<r3z> Installed the 64bit version 3 times and checked the burned disk and it is fine but it is corrupt and will not boot after install.
<r3z> Anyone else seen this?
<r3z> The machine will not reboot itself after install but I have always had a problem with this box and ACPI...
<r3z> The advanced options at the review screen has hd0 selected as boot device does that automatically mean /dev/sda by default?
<Shadow__X> what vnc does mythbuntu install
<styelz> x11vnc i thougt
<Shadow__X> how can i restart it
<r3z> Bleh x is trying to boot wrong disk drive.
<r3z> wtf.
<r3z> s/x/box
<Selva> hey everyone, i seem to be having an issue with mythtv, cant log into the sql server? how do i check to see if it's working? i just downloaded mythbuntu from the add/remove programs system
<docelm0> anyone alive?
<r3z> Damnt. I lost my backup and I formatted the box.
<r3z> I apparently did not copy it over last night :(
<r3z> shit shit shit
<Zinn> r3z: Please watch your language.
 * r3z pets Zinn 
<r3z> Anyone else use a Snapstream Firefly?
<r3z> not mini
<r3z> tgm4883, you around?
<tgm4883> r3z, yes for a few minutes
<r3z> I may have found my answer after doing some digging but after reboot I cannot boot now.
<tgm4883> errors?
<r3z> I had successful boots and then now it is fubar'd
<r3z> ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)
<r3z> about to try all_generic_ide
<r3z> I have an asus board and I swapped the drives around(in bios) and boot failed, then I swapped them back and still failing....
<r3z> :(
<r3z> Now I am seeing ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/whatever10293102938 does not exist dropping to a shell
<r3z> let me see what I can do in busybox
<r3z> Did i break the UUID maybe?
<r3z> :(
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> maybe
<tgm4883> you could boot a live disk and fix fstab
<r3z> Tried booting the mythbuntu live and same errors :(
<tgm4883> you can't even boot the live disk?
<tgm4883> but you could boot it before right?
<r3z> Ya
<r3z> Well I booted the install option
<r3z> It always is dropping me to busybox now :(
<tgm4883> hmm
<r3z> Ya.
<r3z> heh
<tgm4883> my best guess is to try booting an regular ubuntu CD and fixing the fstab
<tgm4883> sorry :/
<r3z> Burning the cd right now ;)
<r3z> I am beginning to dislike asus motherboards :(
<r3z> Between this and ACPI crap..
<r3z> Box will not power itself off.. For a reboot or for a shutdown
<r3z> Give me about  minutes and I will let you know if that fixed it.
<r3z> If not I might go grab gparted livecd :( Delete the partitions and start over. Atleast I didnt have anything done yet really other than setting up the backend but I exported the DB w00t
<r3z> Atleast I have it before the thing got all screwy
<r3z> Standard ubuntu disk failed too..
<r3z> Gonna try gparted.
<r3z> If this shit dont work I got half a mind to throw in an XP disk :(
<Zinn> r3z: Please watch your language.
<r3z> Disabled the disk and gonna install to the primary disk where it should have been installed anyway.
<r3z> Hopefully it will boot right this time...
<r3z> After it is fixed I will enable the other disk and kill off the partitions and such ;)
<r3z> And if I cant enable the disk and boot because of this error then I will just fricking put it in an external drive cage and pop it in a box and wipe the stupid thing.
<r3z> Looks like I am booting the install cd fine now w00t
<r3z> Not like it is 2am or anything :(
<r3z> Gonna load this up then load up the sql backup I took and then go to bed!
<MythbuntuGuest86> hi sorry ive not used this type of thing before so excuse errors .i'm trying to get myth to recognise my avertv dvb t card. ican use kaffine fine so iknow ubuntu can see it but not myth. thanks for any help
<r3z> tgm4883, what was that plugin for Hulu content you were talking about again?
<r3z> nm found it in my logs ;)
<thedarkone> hey all
<thedarkone> will a p4 with 256mb work for a slave backend for dvb
<Demerzel> hello folks ... anyone here who's upgraded a diskless setup from 8.10 to 9.04?
<Demerzel> i've got the server piece mostly under control now and am wondering what to do about the client
<Demerzel> I guess I should come back in the evening :)
<Demerzel> later folks!
<kebomix> hello ,  how can i watch online tv channels with mythtv ?
<kebomix> any body here ?
<Metoer> Is there a way that i can use a ntfs volume as storage folder, when i select a folder on a ntfs disk live tv and recording doesn't work
<darthanubis> why would anyone want to do that?
<rhpot1991> Metoer: prob permissions
<rhpot1991> !blank%
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<darthanubis> my recording irctory is in the home dir
<darthanubis> not in per se, but mounted there
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: I know, we've been over this :P
<darthanubis> haha
<newuser325> Hi, does anyone know if there is a package that needs to be installed that makes it easy to compile mythtv in Mythbuntu?  TIA
<superm1> newuser325, you can apt-get build-dep mythtv
<superm1> or use the mythbuntu-weekly-build bzr branch
<superm1> the bzr branch is what i'd recommend as it's what is used for the automatic weekly builds
<superm1> !week% | newuser325
<Zinn> newuser325: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the week.
<superm1> er
<superm1> !weeklies  | newuser325
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about weeklies
<superm1> !weeklybuilds | newuser325
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about weeklybuilds
<superm1> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<superm1> !weekly | newuser325
<Zinn> newuser325: Weekly builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy and Intrepid.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<superm1> there we go
<newuser325> Thanks for pointers.  Not heard of a bzr branch before any tips on where to look for more information on how to use?  Cheers.
<superm1> newuser325, "sudo apt-get install bzr; bzr get lp:~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-weekly-build" i believe should do the trick
<newuser325> Thanks
<henkpoley> My Cable provider has been mucking with their DVB-C settings frequencies lately, will MythTV 'cope' with that and follow along ?
<henkpoley> Or should I expect dropped channels soon? My "unsupported" TV already has channels that did not work
<henkpoley> If so, how do you rescan, so recordings do not need to be reprogrammed
<henkpoley> Ah, I see that at least http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3640 is fixed, so a native mythtv channel scan should now work (.. better than before)
<henkpoley> On an SVN built installation
<kebomix> i need help plz,  i can't run internet tv on mythtv program !!
<henkpoley> kebomix: Let's try that in English ?
<kebomix> henkpley: okay :)
<kebomix> henkpoley*
<henkpoley> Sadly for you there doesn't seem to be an arab mythtv support channel
<kebomix> no problem in english :)
<henkpoley> But kebomix what is "internet tv" ?
<kebomix> im Using ubuntu 9.04 , and i installed Mythtv program , and i can't open internet TV , i think there is another configuration that i dont know about .
<henkpoley> You mean streams ?
<kebomix> i mean watch Tv Channels Online , yeah streams
<henkpoley> mythtv is meant to record from cable/satelite/aerial broadcast
<henkpoley> There is MythStream though, http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~moongies/streamtuned.html
<henkpoley> That one is also in the ubunut repositories
<henkpoley> It does not really integrate with MythTV though
<henkpoley> It can't record for example, and the interface is just plain different
<kebomix> henkpoley : i think that is the program that im searching for , may be my friend told me it's name by wrong , and he told my that it's size small , and when i tried to install mythtv i found it's size 130mb !!
<kebomix> henkpoley: i'm downloading it :) , thx :D
<henkpoley> kebomix: Try storing a DVD or something, then tell me if mythtv is big or small compared to storing hundreds of hours of TV recording.
<kebomix> :)
<henkpoley> kebomix: if you just want to watch streams. StreamTuned (on that same page) can be run standalone, without MythTV
<henkpoley> Don't think it is packaged in Ubuntu though
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-12
<Kermitfan22> I added a new Hard Drive today, moved my video files over to it, in the process, I managed to muck things up and fill my primary partition (seperate from my video partition). Now mythtv won't start properly. I did a Database restore, but the backend.log still says that the database is not open. Help?
<pteague> next recording in: 123 hours...
<ludmilmm> hi, what is the name of the file manager in mythbuntu, if I want to invoke it from cli?
<tgm4883> thunar
<ludmilmm> tgm4883, thanks
<Essobi> How's everyone..
<Kodiak> is there a way to download a mythbuntu update to a flash drive and force hte update? i'm dealing w/ this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/341183
<superm1> hi Kodiak 2.6.24 is only in 8.04
<superm1> can you try 8.10 or 9.04?
<docelm0> Greetings..  Anyone around?
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> ok, i'm around
<tgm4883> !hi | docelm0
<Zinn> docelm0: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<docelm0> small question..  I personally think my video card sucks.. but looking for confirmation
<docelm0> it appears I am not getting the FPS I should be..  my video frames/audio is perfect..   just wicked jerky
<docelm0> CPU is at 20%
<tgm4883> what vid card?
<tgm4883> what type of content are you trying to watch?
<tgm4883> did you install the proprietary drivers?
<docelm0> Sorry no..  Using stock drivers with mythbuntu
<docelm0> I have a S3 Uni Chrome Pro onboard video
<Essobi> anyone running a bttv?
<docelm0> Standard TV video
<docelm0> no HD
<Essobi> or umm... know how I can invoke /usr/bin/mythtv in debug...
<Essobi> Xawtv is working fine, but mythtv is choking to a blue screen... but it does change the channels.. and I can hear audio..
<tgm4883> docelm0, sorry, I know nothing about that vid card
<docelm0> k thanks
<ball> What does MythTV use to send audio over a LAN?
<TrueDestroyer> New to MythTV/Mythbuntu, trying to switch to Watch TV mode is failing. Does anyone have any ideas? http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f167f018e
<ball> Can Mythbuntu use NAS?
<FPSDavid> hi, i just tried to upgrade mythbuntu
<FPSDavid> and for whatever reason i couldnt get it to work
<FPSDavid> http://pastebin.com/df8a34e1
<Technophil> Hi, anyone interested in 9400GT PCI video cards here - and mythbuntu
<Technophil> Seems using the PCI bus limits the amount of RAM usable when using a 32 bit version.
<Technophil> Hmmm  Installing 9.04, I need to upgrade from the default 180.44 (that does not support my card fully) to 180.51 that is supposed to...  How does one get synaptic to move nvidia-glx-180 from 180.44 to the latest.  Options are only uninstall and reinstall - which does not upgrade....
<darthanubis> Technophil, you can't upgrade to somethign that is NOT there
<darthanubis> if you want that driver you will either have to wait til it hits the repos, or manual install it yourself from Nvidia
<Technophil> OK, I thought it would download it.  Ahhh
<Technophil> So is it ok to do a manual install using the NVIDIA file in mythbuntu?
<darthanubis> nah, it does not work like that
<darthanubis> it's ok, so long as you know what you are doing
<darthanubis> you will be responsible for the maintence of your video driver then
<darthanubis> you have to make sure build-essentials, kernel headers, are installed
<darthanubis> and you will have to reove everything nvidia from synaptic
<Technophil> Well I can uninstall from synaptic....   I am fine about keeping an eye on nvidia for their latest, no doubt they will continue to do releases for the coming months
<darthanubis> I have a 9500GT
<darthanubis> the 180.44 driver is working fine
<darthanubis> for me at least
<Technophil> so which 18x.xx are you running?
<Technophil> Ahhh  9400GT support NVIDIA say only cam in about 180.50
<Technophil> I am getting font issues, for example "c"'s are squares
<hads> Sounds odd.
<darthanubis> weird
<Technophil> Confirming from the NVIDIA announcements GeForce 9400 GT was first stated as supported with 180.50
<darthanubis> go for it!
<Technophil> Is build headers "apt-build" in synaptic?
<Technophil> woops, build essentials
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> apt-get install build-essentials linux-headers
<darthanubis> that shoudl be enough
<Technophil> jeez too easy when you know what you're doing!
<darthanubis> I've done it plenty of times
<darthanubis> comes in handy when you run Alpha Ubuntus with broken xorgs
<Technophil> So I remove completely the NVIDIS stuff from synaptic, run your apt and download / run the nvidia installer?
<darthanubis> yup
<Technophil> Nothing like bad experiences to learn one...
<darthanubis> The Nvidia installer has great text documentation
<darthanubis> you'll have to shut down gdm to run the installer
<darthanubis> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<darthanubis> don't bring the gui down until you download the nvidia installer
<darthanubis> remember where you downloaded it
<darthanubis> and then chmod a+x on the installer to make it executable
<darthanubis> all of this is in the installer directions
<darthanubis> good luc
<darthanubis> brb, out for a smoke
<Technophil> Which one?  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.51-pkg0.run  or NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.51-pkg1.run   ??!
<darthanubis> ???
<darthanubis> why is there two?
<darthanubis> just pick either one
<Technophil> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/180.51/
<Technophil> the *1* is 22M and *0* only 13M
<Technophil> OK it says "The file with the highest package number is suitable for most installations" in the readme
<Technophil> so its 1
<darthanubis> WAIT!
<Technophil> so I guess one is an earlier version?
<darthanubis> I found somethign you'll like
<darthanubis> hold on
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136343&page=2
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7151356#post7151356
<darthanubis> that last link
<darthanubis> good find
<darthanubis> a PPA with the latest X stuff
<darthanubis> just add to synaptic repos list, then reload, then mark updates
<darthanubis> nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 (180.53-0ubuntu2) jaunty; urgency=low
<Technophil> How about that, maybe mutual benefit here eh?  So I just add "https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates" as another repo
<darthanubis> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu jaunty main
<darthanubis> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu jaunty main
<darthanubis> add those two lines to the repo portion of synaptic
<darthanubis> I just did it
<Technophil> under 3rd party software?
<Technophil> Presumably that will automatically update 180.44 then?
<darthanubis> yes and yes
<darthanubis> updating mine right now
<darthanubis> the lesson in this...search google first ;)
<Technophil> Would you allow me some time to wait for your confirmation it works?!
<darthanubis> np
<Technophil> I have searched heaps!
<Technophil> The ket is the search phrase!
<Technophil> key...
<darthanubis> nvidia installer 180.51 9.04
<darthanubis> That was my search phrase
<darthanubis> first link was gold
<Technophil> needless to say I did not use that one!
<darthanubis> :P
<Technophil> *** wonders where there is a hole to crawl into....
<Technophil> How come you did all the alpha installs?
<Technophil> Are you a contributing developer?
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> sometimes I like to be on the bleeding edge
<darthanubis> the Alpha stuff is never bad for me
<darthanubis> since it usually just picks up from the last stable release
<Technophil> Which city are you and what technology are you pulling down?
<darthanubis> http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/adding-a-ppas-key-to-ubuntu
<darthanubis> "what technology are you pulling down?"? I don't understand?
<darthanubis> driver updated without a hitch
<Technophil> Well at a guess I'd say you are not using DVB-T
<darthanubis> to be sure I 'll have to reload the driver, adn that would mean rebooting or reinserting the kernel driver, which I don't want to do rightnow
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> analog cable
<darthanubis> PVR-150
<darthanubis> still kicking
<Technophil> Yes they are easy to set up, not like our HD stuff.....
<darthanubis> ok. let me change drivers
<darthanubis> brb
<darthanubis> Technophil, like a charm
<Technophil> So you're running 180.51 now?!
<Technophil> Well here we go....LOL
<darthanubis> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<darthanubis> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  180.53  Tue Apr 21 23:14:29 PDT 2009
<darthanubis> 180.53
<darthanubis> ;)
<Technophil> Hmmm it complains about the public key,
<Technophil> I suppose I can ignore?
<darthanubis> don't worry about that
<darthanubis> yes ignore
<darthanubis> http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/adding-a-ppas-key-to-ubuntu
<Technophil> Kewl, loooks like I can just select 180.53 and it automatically deals with 180.44
<darthanubis> http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/ubuntu-script-to-automatically-install.html
<darthanubis> yup
<darthanubis> the link updates launchpad keys
<darthanubis> you will need to reboot after driver update
<darthanubis> i did not because I just droppped to CLi and rmod nvidia
<darthanubis> and then modprobe nvidia
<darthanubis> then nvidia-xconfig
<FPSDavid> sorry to interrupt, but i'm triyng to mount the 1st drive (40GB HD) from here: http://pastebin.com/d4bacdc57 by running "mount /dev/sda /media/backup" and it says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<darthanubis> then restarted gdm
<darthanubis> FPSDavid, your issue is beyond the scope of this support channel
<FPSDavid> oh...
<FPSDavid> thanks
<darthanubis> you don't possess a fundemantal undestanding of your issue, which means, you have a lot of reading to do
<darthanubis> best to just reinstall
<FPSDavid> im about to reinstall
<FPSDavid> but i wanna backup my files
<darthanubis> I'm sorry man
<darthanubis> back up to an external drive?
<FPSDavid> i dont have an external drive
<FPSDavid> i plugged in a 2nd HD
<Selva> hey guys, i seem to be having a problem with getting mythtv/mythbuntu working, i can seem to log onto the SQL server, IE, it's not running and i cant figuer out how to get in running (yes i am very new linux)
<darthanubis> Selva, ther eis a fix, but being new, may complicate the issue
<Selva> i cant* seem to log into the SQL server
<Selva> ahh kk.... do i have to manually run the server? or should it automatically run?
<darthanubis> FPSDavid, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty
<darthanubis> read the part about mounting drives
<darthanubis> Selva, it has to be configured
<darthanubis> Selva, dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<darthanubis> excuse me
<Selva> k
<darthanubis> Selva, sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<darthanubis> at the command line
<FPSDavid> darthanubis, all it says is "mount /dev/whatever" "umount /dev/whatever"
<darthanubis> keep reading
<FPSDavid> i still see no mention of filesystem types
<darthanubis> in cli type man mount
<darthanubis> google man mount
<darthanubis> googel mount
<FPSDavid> i see that -t is type
<FPSDavid> but how do i know what type my drive is
<FPSDavid> it just says Linux,Extended,Swap
<Selva> gah.... hang on, seems mysql has gone walk about... i think i may have accidently uninstalled it :(
<Selva> *fail*
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1133365
<darthanubis> FPSDavid, give it up. Chalk it up to a learning experience.
<Technophil> darthanubis: Installed.  Just reboot?  (I'm on separate PC)
<FPSDavid> darthanubis...no
<darthanubis> yes
<FPSDavid> thats dumb
<darthanubis> ok Dave
<FPSDavid> it'd be a learning experience if i figured it out, not if i gave up
<darthanubis> sometimes we have to go back to the drawing board
<darthanubis> I like your spirit, but you are not advanced enough for this project.
<FPSDavid> is it really that hard to tell me what command to run so i can copy my files and start over on the other drive
<darthanubis> You are trying to add a spare drive to copy your media over to it before a cleaninstall.
<darthanubis> Yes, it is
<FPSDavid> if i started over, i'd lose like 50GB of movies and music
<darthanubis> You'd learn nothing that way if I just gave you the cmds
<darthanubis> but even if I gave you the cmds you don't know how/when/where to execute them
<darthanubis> I have to know thaat the spare drive is connected and the address eg. /dev/sda?
<FPSDavid> i already have the /media/backup directory made, chmod'd to 777
<darthanubis> /dev/sdb?
<darthanubis> ok
<FPSDavid> i linked http://pastebin.com/d4bacdc57
<darthanubis> so now mount that drive
<FPSDavid> its /dev/sda
<darthanubis> sda is the spare?
<FPSDavid> yeah, apaprently so
<darthanubis> it looks liek there is a linux install on it
<FPSDavid> there is lol
<darthanubis> looks like linux is installed on both sda and sdb?
<FPSDavid> i dont need/want it though, i was planning on mounting and deleting everything off sdb
<FPSDavid> yeah, they both have mythbuntu on them, but sdb hasnt been used in a year or two
<FPSDavid> deleting everything off sda*
<FPSDavid> the 40gb
<Technophil> Well rebooted.....damn!  Fonts more corrupted on the mythbuntu  main menu.   Musc a edt and some numebrs super sick.
<Zinn> Technophil: Please watch your language.
<FPSDavid> the plan was: mount 40GB, copy movies/music to 40GB, clean install on 250GB, copy files back from 40GB to 250GB, remove 40GB
<FPSDavid> stuck @ part1, the rest shoudl be easy
<FPSDavid> all i really need to know is how to find out what type it is so i can put it in w/ -t
<Technophil> but it is 180.53
<darthanubis> FPSDavid, firget type just mount
<darthanubis> you need to format the whole drive first
<darthanubis> use cfdisk
<darthanubis> sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<darthanubis> Technophil, you've got other issues
<Technophil> yep!
<darthanubis> brb
<Technophil> Mmmm  nvidia-180-modaliases is still 180.44 but upgrade also there for 180.53
<Technophil> updating....
<FPSDavid> ok back
<Technophil> nvidia-settings is 180.25 but no later version offered  (ignoring
<FPSDavid> i deleted the partitions, made a new one that took up the whole disc
<FPSDavid> and when i went to "Write" it said "Failed to mount "41G volume" org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixedauth_admin_keep_always <-- (action, result)"
<Technophil> google?
<FPSDavid> i'm giving up until tomorrow
<FPSDavid> thx guys
<darthanubis> sorry man
<Technophil> Sorry your issue os out of my league!
<FPSDavid> np
<Technophil> darthanubis, looks like that modaliases upgrade fixed it, no corrupt fonts now so far...
<darthanubis> sweet
<Technophil> ffox is ok
<darthanubis> :)
<darthanubis> gotta luv them PPAs
<Technophil> Gotta love the linux world generally, it is sooo kewl...
<Technophil> especially when you figure out the last job you've been working on for....
<Technophil> LOL
<darthanubis> that it is!
<Technophil> Have you had enough, or are you game for more?!
<darthanubis> I like trying to help the community
<Technophil> After all you've done well!
<darthanubis> bring it
<Technophil> Well I am pleased you learned something too!
<Technophil> Actually there is a saying....
<Technophil> See one, do one, teach one....
<darthanubis> You are benifitting from my past frustrations
<Technophil> And it is only when you start teaching that you really start learning!
<Technophil> Well I'll cascade it on too, I trust thats how you'd have it...
<darthanubis> :)
<Technophil> OK here goes....
<Technophil> Configuring NVIDIA to drive a HD Component monitor (TV)
<darthanubis> have not done that before, but I'm reading go ahead
<Technophil> I have a CRT HD TV here that takes HD component and a 1080p monitor for the desktop
<Technophil> From what I've read i need to revise xorg.conf
<darthanubis> nvtv - tool to control TV chips on NVidia cards under Linux
<Technophil> When one install mythbuntu there is an optoini to select component there, however sees pointless to me till the intended drivers are in place...so I ignored that
<darthanubis> bad idea?
<Technophil> you mean I should have selected?
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872130
<darthanubis> read that
<darthanubis> while I roll my cigarette
 * darthanubis yeah cigarette
<Technophil> LOL
<darthanubis> ha
<darthanubis> ;)
<darthanubis> well that article did not apply
<Technophil> might do further down the line....
<Technophil> once I have it working.
<darthanubis> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/NVIDIA_Component_Out
<Technophil> I got a 8.10 back end here, can I use a 9.04 FE on a 8.10 BE?
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> That link covers your query
<Technophil> darthanubis: You've been a fantastic help, I need to play with this, I'll be ok doing that, I wish you a big thank you.
<darthanubis> my pleasure
<Technophil> If you know anyone who uses windows I might be able to arrange a small token of thanks...   Hope the offer's not rude...LOL
<darthanubis> My GF uses windows
<darthanubis> for Photoshop
<Technophil> Does she need to be reminded to take breaks?
<darthanubis> lol, soemtimes
<Technophil> Well if she wants a free license to "break reminder" I can arrange....
<darthanubis> I have a windwos free app for you
<darthanubis> http://www.highgrow.us/
<darthanubis> get your botany on!
<Technophil> LOL   Sounds like a claytons drug!
<Technophil> Did you ever have claytons your way?
<Technophil> Claytons "The drink you have when you're not having a drink"!!!
<darthanubis> ?
<darthanubis> never heard of it
<Technophil> probably no longer available
<darthanubis> are you in the US?
<Technophil> New Zealand!
<darthanubis> ah
<darthanubis> you play poker?
<darthanubis> maybe we can play sometime?
<darthanubis> sudo apt-get install pokerth
<darthanubis> great game
<darthanubis> ppl form all over the world
<Technophil> Well if your GF is interested in that software or any software at cheqsoft.com tell her to seek a license using your name.
<darthanubis> sweet!
<Technophil> so the poker is "net"worked
<Technophil> Sorry thats a question!
<Technophil> *** cranking google....
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> http://cheqsoft.com/mathsown.html
<darthanubis> I liek that
<darthanubis> but with linux, all these apps are included
<darthanubis> I have linux on my sons machine
<darthanubis> 4 machines with ubuntu on them
<darthanubis> One soley runs Windows7
<Technophil> Problem is acknowledged and accepted!
<darthanubis> 5 pcs
<Technophil> Sorry it does only W....
<Technophil> Might be a web version one day that does all OS
<Technophil> I know it works really well!
<Technophil> OK found the screen shots, looks really kewl
<Technophil> I guess  you hang out here time to time?
<Technophil> My daughter loves games, I'll show the game to her.  I expect she'll be keen.  How do we pull you in?
<darthanubis> Technophil, yes I hang out here
<Technophil> IThat PPA tutorial is really good....
<Technophil> I've been trying for weeks to sort this video card, again a big thank you!
<darthanubis> np your video is perfect now right?
<Technophil> FOnts all perfect now.  I do have a funny grey rectangle on the desktop that seems to have come from no where.....
<Technophil> Hmmm
<darthanubis> do you have an lcd?
<Technophil> About 3/4 inch by 3 inches, left of the mthytv
<Technophil> Yes its on an LCD
<Technophil> LCD is on VGA, 1080p 22"
<darthanubis> press the "auto" on the monitor?
<darthanubis> do you have a DVI cable?
<Technophil> yep
<darthanubis> use it
<Technophil> i mean yep to DVI
<Technophil> I did the auto image adjust thing, also power off and on, still there.
<darthanubis> you using Gnome? Or default mythbuntu?
<Technophil> I guess you are saying DVI is technically better and mroe reliable?
<darthanubis> Xfce?
<darthanubis> yes
<Technophil> mythbuntu which I think is Xfce
<darthanubis> yeah
<darthanubis> I used to use XFCE
<darthanubis> on my low power machines
<Technophil> I have four mythbuntu boxes connected thru a KVM switch.
<Technophil> At least while I am setting them up for distribution arounsd the house...
<Technophil> When its presentable to the girls...
<darthanubis> My main box is my mythtv server
<Technophil> The thing is the other 3 work reliably using the same screen and switch.
<darthanubis> It is Ubuntu with mythtv installed
<darthanubis> same video vard?
<darthanubis> card?
<Technophil> No
<darthanubis> well there u go
<Technophil> The others are stable, 5200, 7600 and a 8500
<Technophil> this is a PCI 9400, good idea, lots of trouble, but then it may just because its so bleeding edge in the driver score...
<darthanubis> pull up a term and run nvidia-settings
<Technophil> is using putty ok or did I need did it on the box for what you got in mind?
<darthanubis> nah it should work fine
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> CLI
<darthanubis> COMMAND LINEINTERFACE
<darthanubis> TERMINAL
<darthanubis> oops
<darthanubis> sorry about those caps
<Technophil> No worries!
<Technophil> Is it OK to run that outside the mythbuntu control centre?
<darthanubis> it's dark and i can't type
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> goto accesories in the menu I believe
<darthanubis> if you can see the desktop
<Technophil> Got it
<darthanubis> nvidia-settings
<Technophil> OK opens the same NVIDIA control window
<darthanubis> double click what I type then move cursor to terminal, and press down on the mouse wheel
<darthanubis> ok now adjust settings to your likin
<darthanubis> they are generally good
<darthanubis> is the desktop off center?
<Technophil> Ahh my IRC is on a windows box....  pigin
<Technophil> Desktop on the LCD seems perfect in terms of placement.  The TV is underscanning 15%   (I think its under)
<darthanubis> you use the mythtv frontend settup options for that
<Technophil> Ahhh, I wondered how people sorted thsat as I understand many TV's need fixing...
<Technophil> What do you mean what you type?
<darthanubis> ??
<Technophil> You said ": double click what I type then move cursor to terminal, and press down on the mouse wheel"
<darthanubis> oh the text in the window here
<darthanubis> commands to paste in your terminal
<darthanubis> like this
<darthanubis> glxgears
<Technophil> I think it needs a sudo first?
<darthanubis> nope
<Technophil> glxgears seems to do nothing
<darthanubis> hmm
<darthanubis> glxinfo
<Technophil> Ahh I think I need to install mesa-utils
<Technophil> when I exited it tried to run glxgears, says its not installed
<darthanubis> ok
<Technophil> Sorry be 15 mins
<darthanubis> k
<Technophil> Kewl the gears works fine to me anyway!
<Technophil> glxinfo gives screeds
<Technophil> Doesn't seem to run over putty, wines about Error: unable to open display however runs on the desktop terminal fine
<Technophil> Interesting it gets correct that it is running on a PCI bus, the nvidia-settings window says its a PCI Express 1x bus!  (Which I understand to be different and not present on the motherboard!)
<Technophil> Thank you again darthanubis
<Technophil> Nite!
<Essobi> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
<cipher42> anybody around?
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Essobi> hehe
<Essobi> Howdy all
<cipher42> i can't seem to get my tuner cards to output sound or change the channel
<cipher42> myth will crash when i try to change the channel
<cipher42> i have a hauppauge 1800 and "eadTek Research Inc. Device 6613"
<cipher42> the *Leadtek is using a cs8800 drier
<cipher42> *driver
<cipher42> cx8800*, damn i can't type today
<Zinn> cipher42: Please watch your language.
<cipher42> any help would be GREATLY appreciated..
<FPSDavid> does anyone know where in the file structure the recordings, music, movies folders are?
<hads> You can check in mythtv's settings, though I believe the defaults are /var/lib/something
<FPSDavid> ok
<FPSDavid> thx they were in /var/lib/mythtv
<docelm0> I have an issue..  I believe my on board S3 video card is having issues with the FPS.  Can someone recommend a good/inexpensive AGP video card that will work well?   My current platform is:  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ 2.4GHz, 512M ram running 32bit MythBuntu 9.04
<hads> Nvidia
<docelm0> ok will have a look see
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-13
<r3z> Bleh
<r3z> irw isnt even see my button presses...
<r3z> Fixed.
<r3z> lircd.conf was jacked.
<duffrecords> does anyone know the user/password for the Mythbuntu 9.04 live CD?  I can't find it on the Mythbuntu site or Google
<Essobi> *YAWN*  Morning everyone.
<hugolp> hi
<hugolp> Is there any problem with the mythbackend x64 packages?
<MythbuntuGuest88> Anyone around for some troubleshooting of a new 9.04 Mythbuntu setup?
<MythbuntuGuest88> I'm having trouble getting to the desktop from the MythTV frontend.
<rhpot1991> escape?
<superm1> unless you are using AMD graphics - and if so see release notes
<MythbuntuGuest88> I believe it's running on an ATI graphics card. And yes, I did hit escape a bunch, and said yes I wanted to exit MythTV to the prompt.
<MythbuntuGuest88> That brings me to a blank black screen with a mouse.
<MythbuntuGuest88> There's no icons on the screen (even though I KNOW there's things on the desktop) and right click produces no menu.
<MythbuntuGuest88> Shouldn't exiting MythTV bring me to the Xfce desktop? What gives?
<superm1> it should bring you to an xfce desktop
<superm1> that's a bit odd
<superm1> can you try rebooting to see if it's transient?
<MythbuntuGuest88> Yeah, no kidding. It was doing it fine last night.
<MythbuntuGuest88> I've rebooted a ton.
<superm1> interesting..
<superm1> can you right click the desktop and get a menu at least?
<MythbuntuGuest88> Nope, not at all.
<MythbuntuGuest88> I CAN get to the Mythbuntu Control Centre through the MythTV dialogs, and from there the terminal. But I don't know what else to do from there to diagnose the problem.
<superm1> you can try to clean up the ~/.cache and ~/.config directories
<superm1> and then reboot from command line
<MythbuntuGuest88> Alright, I'll try that.
<MythbuntuGuest88> How do I delete directories that have contents?
<MythbuntuGuest88> Or do I have to manually delete everything in each? By clear, you mean delete everything in them, yeah?
<superm1> rm -rf ~/.config ~/.cache
<superm1> would handle it
<MythbuntuGuest88> And reboot from command line is?
<superm1> sudo reboot
<MythbuntuGuest88> This won't reset my settings for the TV tuner, right? That was somewhat of a pain to setup.
<MythbuntuGuest88> Oh well, won't make a difference I suppose. Haha.
<superm1> no, just xfce settings are kept in there
<superm1> well on mythbuntu boxes that is
<superm1> if you add more apps, they might get stored in there too
<MythbuntuGuest88> Nods, haven't installed anything yet... Was in the process of trying to add truecrypt to the install, that's where all my media is stored.
<MythbuntuGuest88> Oh hey, that fixed it. How weird.
<MythbuntuGuest88> I wonder how that happened in the first place?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest88, i wish i knew. it's likely a bug in xfce
<superm1> but it's hard to get it to reproduce when you start trying to debug it
<MythbuntuGuest88> Well, I know how to fix it from now on, so thank you.
<MythbuntuGuest88> Anyone wanna help me jump through hoops to get this Soundblaster Audigy card working with it? I think to get it working on Ubuntu I just had to alsamixer and remove digital out or something like that.
<superm1> well if it happens again, it might be worthwhile backing up ~/.config and ~/.cache
<superm1> and fililng a bug
<MythbuntuGuest88> Is alsamixer still the fix in xfce/mythbuntu?
<superm1> then we "should" be able to reproduce it in a test env regularly to try to fix it
<MythbuntuGuest88> I'll have it backed up once I get up and working correctly. :)
<MythbuntuGuest88> I'll keep that in mind, should I submit the backup somewhere specific?
<superm1> well only if it happens with that current ~/.config and ~/.cache, but yes at launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<superm1> there is a bugs link there
<superm1> alsamixer is still available in xfce, or there is an XFCE GUI tool, but it wont show as many options as alsamixer would
<MythbuntuGuest88> Now I remember Gnome had a sound test button that would play a simple tone... Anything like that available in Xfce?
<MythbuntuGuest88> That was my main method of testing.
<superm1> aplay /usr/share/sounds/....
<superm1> i dont think there is a gui tool though in xfce
<superm1> i'd generally ssh in and run alsamixer
<superm1> and then start playing live tv or a recording
<superm1> and just modify alsamixer via ssh
<MythbuntuGuest88> Got sound! Now to finish setting up TrueCrypt. :D
<Essobi> Anyone running bttvs?
<Essobi> I've got two ATIs, and I can't seem to find any docs on the sound driver portion of the cards, so you don't have to use the loopback cables and a local soundcard.
<MythbuntuGuest88> Anyone know how to get MythBuntu to a static IP address within a home network? There's no network settings editor I can find like in the Ubuntu install, and sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces seems to only have entires for loopback and nothing for eth0 (and I do have an internet connection working on the machine).
<MythbuntuGuest88> So, anytime I try to play any of these avi files in MythTV, the frontend just locks up.
<ernstp> with mythbuntu 9.04, after watching a program, mythtv no longer updates the program guide from EPG
<ernstp> worked with my old 8.10 mythbuntu, did a complete reinstall with 9.04
<ernstp> so up until I watch the first program after rebooting, it updates from the EPG. then it stops.
<efelx> hi everybody, I'd need a small favour
<efelx> could someone give me the original mythbuntu smb.conf
<efelx> or link to one...
<Essobi> I'm headed home..
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest55, are you the same as MythbuntuGuest88?
<superm1> the one that set up truecrypt, and sound and missing xfce desktop?
<superm1> if so, then just right click the network icon in your toolbar to setup static ip
<MythbuntuGuest55> So I installed envy-ng to get my ATI card working properly, and now Ubuntu/Mythbuntu freezes on boot (the logo turns this weird pink color and gets small and distorted beforehand). Any easy way to fix this by reverting back or should I just reinstall from scratch again?
<MythbuntuGuest55> And yes, same as 88. :)
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest55, you shouldn't have needed to use envy to enable graphics.  it's offered in the hardware drivers tool
<superm1> if it WASNT offered in that tool, your card isn't supported
<superm1> and that's a bug that envy was offering to support it
<MythbuntuGuest55> My card has been supported by previous Ubuntu installs, I'm confused why it apparently isn't?
<MythbuntuGuest55> Yeah the Hardware Drivers tool doesn't show the card at all... The monitor is connected to the card and working fine. Previous Ubuntu installs have detected the card in the Hardware Drivers section so I could enable the Proprietary Drivers...
<MythbuntuGuest55> I did have to install MythBuntu using the safe graphics mode, could that have botched it? How can I get this card (ATI Radeon 9800) working properly?
<Mozz> good evening
<Mozz> does mythbuntu live have support for mantis cards?
<dhw> I have been trying to get x11vnc to support different desktops
<dhw> I would like to be able to connect on :0 for my main and :1 for a new desktop
<dhw> I am unable to get this working, anyone know how to do this?
<dhw> hm trying to use this "xvfb" package
<dhw> well this works some what
<dhw> x11vnc -auth /home/mike/.vnc/passwd -display :1 -create -shared -forever
<dhw> still no luck, if anyone knows how to do this PM me, ill be sitting in here. Thanks for the help.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-14
<foxbuntu> thagrasshoppa, what audio out connection are you using? what is the upmix method you are using? what is the max audio channels you have setup?
<foxbuntu> !sound% | thagrasshoppa
<Zinn> thagrasshoppa: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Sound_Troubleshooting
<thagrasshoppa> well
<thagrasshoppa> you still there fox?
<thagrasshoppa> sorry went to lunch...
<thagrasshoppa> ok, I have to use memory, as I am at work...
<thagrasshoppa> I am using alsa:default, but have tried multiple...and not sure about the mixer settings, as I have tried many different combos...upmix was passive, as I remember going back to when trying some others...I am in stereo at the moment...
<thagrasshoppa> oops...that came out as a smily
<thagrasshoppa> it was alsa{colon}default
<foxbuntu> thagrasshoppa, Im on xchat, no emoticons here :)
<thagrasshoppa> oh
<thagrasshoppa> ok
<thagrasshoppa> sorry
<foxbuntu> thagrasshoppa, so you are using a normal 1/8 inch speaker jack on the back?
<thagrasshoppa> yes, in this case
<foxbuntu> o
<thagrasshoppa> I am still trying to read enough to get hdmi working
<foxbuntu> ok*
<thagrasshoppa> as they would be way better
<thagrasshoppa> but walk first
<thagrasshoppa> hehehe
<foxbuntu> !hdmi% | thagrasshoppa
<Zinn> thagrasshoppa: For Help with the Intel HDMI Audio chipsets try the resource found here: https://wiki.foxmediasystems.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intel_HDMI_Audio
<thagrasshoppa> I have seen a page similar to this for like gutsy
<thagrasshoppa> or maybe hardy
<thagrasshoppa> and I could never figure out the part of speaker-test
<foxbuntu> thagrasshoppa, the one explains it
<foxbuntu> that*
<thagrasshoppa> could not figure out what device name to use
<thagrasshoppa> it was something like
<thagrasshoppa> um
<foxbuntu> plughw:0,3
<thagrasshoppa> well
<thagrasshoppa> I see that there
<thagrasshoppa> but mine was showing a different number after the HDA intel part
<thagrasshoppa> not alc, but like that
<thagrasshoppa> odd number letter combo
<thagrasshoppa> but this article seems more complete
<thagrasshoppa> so ill try this tonight
<thagrasshoppa> for sure
<thagrasshoppa> you are the roxx0r fox
<thagrasshoppa> nothin but love
<foxbuntu> thagrasshoppa, I know that article to work. I wrote it as I made it work :)
<foxbuntu> thagrasshoppa, also, the HDHR __should__ work ootb, I personally have had one for a long time without issue
<foxbuntu> thagrasshoppa, which if it isnt working inside myth only, then I would lean towards your audio setup, or the way you setup the HDHR in mythtv-setup
<thagrasshoppa> ah
<thagrasshoppa> yep
<thagrasshoppa> but I hope you will agree that its a bit cryptic on hwo to do things
<thagrasshoppa> ive been doing linuxy things for a bit now
<thagrasshoppa> but mostly from my origins where I cut my teeth
<thagrasshoppa> msdos 6.22
<thagrasshoppa> hehehehe
<thagrasshoppa> miss those days
<foxbuntu> thagrasshoppa, agreed, its a little different than most things, but for that very reason: www.foxmediasystems.com
<thagrasshoppa> yea
<thagrasshoppa> once you understand the method used and the psychology you can get a grip on intent
<thagrasshoppa> and then suss your way to sucess
<thagrasshoppa> but until then
<thagrasshoppa> hairpulling and cursing
<thagrasshoppa> ; )
<foxbuntu> I have a "beta" class product I have been abusing to harden and make the setup easier for sometime now
<thagrasshoppa> really?
<thagrasshoppa> more info?
<foxbuntu> essentially its a Backend/Frontend unit, with quality only hardware, tested, hardened and ready to use
<thagrasshoppa> ah
<thagrasshoppa> so a complete myth in a box
<thagrasshoppa> man
<foxbuntu> yup
<thagrasshoppa> wish id known before I build a box
<thagrasshoppa> id bought in a heartbeat
<thagrasshoppa> hehehhe
<foxbuntu> heh
<thagrasshoppa> hindsight 20/20
<foxbuntu> its not for sale on the open market yet
<thagrasshoppa> well...when it does, id be happy to recommend to all my chickenshit friends
<thagrasshoppa> when they have seen what I have already done they are all like hmmm
<thagrasshoppa> im like, no way hose...im not helping you build that
<thagrasshoppa> hehehehehhe
<thagrasshoppa> see in yhour site that you have been working on this for a while now
<thagrasshoppa> glad to see someone stepping into the breach
<thagrasshoppa> if I did not have the family to worry about id have started something like this
<thagrasshoppa> feel strongly that theres a market for it
<MattMS> Hello! quiet chan...
<thagrasshoppa> yea
<thagrasshoppa> a bit
<thagrasshoppa> hello
<MattMS> &2U
<MattMS> Anyone using the Happauge PVR 1212 with Mythbuntu?
<superm1> MattMS, you'll need to use trunk
<superm1> !weekly | MattMS
<Zinn> MattMS: Weekly builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy and Intrepid.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<thagrasshoppa> Zinn is quite helpful
<thagrasshoppa> it seems
<MattMS> kewl - thanks!  Gonna build my 1st myth box and wanted to see if there was an uprising when i mentioned the 1212.... i will look to the ...auto-builds... for more 411!
<superm1> MattMS, you'll probably also need to get the kernel module built from v4l-dvb. no packages for that afaik
<superm1> !about | thagrasshoppa
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<thagrasshoppa> well, taa taa...thanks for the fish
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<DGMurdockIII> is it easy to install mythbunto in a dual boot mode if you have windows 7 installed
<superm1> sure why not?
<MythbuntuGuest87> Anyone have a recommended FTP client for a MythBuntu backend only?
<namreib> to connect to it, or from it?
<DGMurdockIII> well becse the only way iv have installed dual boot is buy using wubi and that dose notr work
<MattMS> does anyone know if optical out on a sound card is a hardware fuction, or does it need to be supported in the driver?
<foxbuntu> MattMS, depends on the card/mobo
<MattMS> figures...
<foxbuntu> MattMS, try looking up your audio device on www.alsa-project.org
<MattMS> looking for a card for a yet to be built mythtv that will support sdif via optical to a head recevier
<MattMS> thats a good idea
<MattMS> thx
<dasgoob> i've somehow managed to instal mythbuntu on ubuntu server
<dasgoob> anyway
<dasgoob> it's a headless server
<dasgoob> but the vnc server doesn't start unless i physically plug a mouse, keyboard and monitor into the server and log in
<dasgoob> is there anyway i can disable x on startup
<dasgoob> log in via ssh
<dasgoob> then start x which auto logs in and starts the vnc server?
<dasgoob> this might not be the best place to ask
<dasgoob> i think i've figured it out
<billy-jon> can someone please help me with some sound issues while watching live tv? I have my line-in muted and can hear sound, but its really distorted, like an underpowred speaker kind of noise. when i listen to the line-in channel instead, it sounds fine (but there is a delay)
<MythbuntuGuest83> Anyone know how to get the right-click menu working again in Mplayer? It works fine as a stand-alone player, but when launched via MythVideo the right-click menu capability disappears.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-15
<Technophil> Hi, could someone clarify for me re JYA's repos, a display profle must be added to enable VDPAU, should the configs be added to an existing profile, and if so which one, I made a new on VDPAU as per http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU however I am not getting a CPU reduction
<Lossif> how do you turn off the auto update that pops up wyth mythbuntu 9.04?
<Lossif> my wife just gets frustrated with it... and I update it on my own anyhow...
<r3z> Lossif, Not sure if this still applies. System > Administration > Software Preferences > Internet Preferences > unclick check for updates automatically
<r3z> I know that is how it was many moons ago.
<Lossif> very cool, thanks alot!
<rhpot1991> sadly they didn't used to get in the way as badly before
<r3z> ya
<r3z> used to just notify you with your icon changing.
<r3z> Now its "IN YOUR FACE!"
<Lossif> ya you can't do anything w/o a keyboard either
<Lossif> and i don't keep a keyboard handy with the mythbox...
<r3z> VNC FTW
<Lossif> well... now I do because of this...
<Lossif> vnc?
<r3z> Ya
<r3z> Enable remote desktop i.e. VNC
<Lossif> sorry <--- noob here
<r3z> No prob. We all started somewhere.
<r3z>  ;)
<rhpot1991> r3z: ya we can do that, but when the wife sees that she doesn't know what the heck to do
<rhpot1991> so my opinion is thats its easier to just kill that and update over ssh
<r3z> Yep
<MythbuntuGuest65> Quick question, Does /var/log/boot.msg permissions always switch back to default even after reboot?
<MythbuntuGuest65> Please advise
<gumpert345> hi, I have been running mythtv trunk for some time now, (ubuntu + trunk repository) will I be able to switch from trunk to stable, when 0.22 is out?
<rhpot1991> gumpert345: you should be able to, will just need to remove the trunk repo from apt
<gumpert345> thx
<darthanubis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_910_alpha1&num=1
<BLuEGoD> i have a problem... i upgraded mythbuntu and after running mythtv frontend it hangs with a red box :S I don't know what happened..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-16
<android6011> what is the best way to update everything cleanly to the latest .22 svn?
<android6011> from a default mythbuntu install that is
<android6011> im getting "modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory" when I try to load the install disk, ive tried redownloading and burning but same problem
<Mary> how can I use VDPAU in mythbuntu 9.04?
<balachmar> Hi all, just found out why my mythbox wasn't wakeing up anymore. nvram-wakeup seems broken.
<balachmar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvram-wakeup/+bug/370261 Now it says here to recompile yourself. But can someone help me out on that?
<ccb0x45> hey
<ccb0x45> I am trying to get my hauppage pvr150 remote to work
<ccb0x45> in mythbuntu 9 do you still have to disable lirc_imon because it causes problems?
<ccb0x45> because when I run irw I see nothing coming out
<ccb0x45> yea
<ccb0x45> it was imon still causing problems
<fen__> hello
<fen__> How do I change the runlevel with kernel-parameters? With Debian its "single 3". What is it with mythbuntu or upstart?
<fen__> help? init 3 and telinit 3 arent working, too
<pizzledizzle> my mythtv's not working :(
<pizzledizzle> when i select watch tv, the screen goes black for like 1 minute and then back to main menu
<pizzledizzle> anyone on?
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<hads> !blankscreen
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-17
<pizzledizzle> hm
<pizzledizzle> when i record, i get these diagonal waves
<tgm4883> pizzledizzle, bad signal?
<pizzledizzle> got mythbuntu working hehe
<darthanubis> cool
<Slavox> I need help with the graphics of mythtv being broken, anybody want to help?
<superm1> !weekend | Slavox
<Zinn> Slavox: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the week.
<superm1> and
<superm1> !forums | Slavox
<Zinn> Slavox: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<superm1> and of course
<superm1> !ask | Slavox
<Zinn> Slavox: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<superm1> all that being said, if you are using AMD or ATI graphics, please make sure you look at the release notes. there is an open bug with the open source driver
<Slavox> Thanks, !
<Slavox> AMD 3200+ With an ATI card, I'll go look at that now.
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all, been using Mythbuntu for about 6 months now (running 8.10 right now on two boxes with an old Debian MySQL/Movie server. Is there a way to populate the data for the movies? When I select a movie it has ? runtime, director, year etc etc ..
<superm1> basically you need to employ one of the two workarounds available in that bug, or switch to the closed source driver
<superm1> NineTeen67Comet, basically just need to use omdb.py or imdb.py or similar on each one of them
<superm1> i'm not sure you can have it automatically do it, but from the video manager you can do it on them and it grabs info for you
<NineTeen67Comet> superm1: .. are they something I can run with CLI ? I'm ignorant of these two python scripts .. (correct?)
<NineTeen67Comet> I have used the video manager to put the dvd covers, rating and edit the title but didn't see the runtime info editable ..
<superm1> NineTeen67Comet, there is a setting in the video manager settings for what script to use
<superm1> if you are running an 8.10 box, you need to grab an updated omdb.py from svn.mythtv.org probably
<superm1> but more or less you press the menu key in video manager and there is an option to go out and fetch info
<NineTeen67Comet> superm1: I'll go look (in the next room, but I can see the TV/Computer from here)
<superm1> NineTeen67Comet, vnc is your friend :)
<NineTeen67Comet> superm1: Haven't messed with VNC in a bit, but I do want to know if I can tell "some" video's to use VNC or not. Seems Movie Player (think that's what Myth uses default) has difficulties with audio sync.
<superm1> NineTeen67Comet, i'm not saying VLC, i'm saying VNC
<superm1> VNC is for remote control of the GUI on another box
<NineTeen67Comet> WHOOP .. superm1 the video manager menu fixed it .. I had to use the left button on the MS Remote to get to that menu .. search and walla .. populated the data.
<NineTeen67Comet> superm1: yes I know .. VLC reminded me to ask about VNC .. lol
<superm1> NineTeen67Comet, cool. so there ya go, dont even need the newer omdb.py
<NineTeen67Comet> or visa versa ..
<NineTeen67Comet> Yeah thanks a TON! .. I've got a good 500+gig of movies, tv shows and kids flicks .. have been manually downloading and selecting the covers for a Lo-oong time now ..
<Slavox> Hey thanks superm1 that has fixed it, I'll remember the advice for next time :P
<NineTeen67Comet> that alone saves me a bundle ..
<NineTeen67Comet> I'm going to go play for a while now superm1 .. thanks a TON! .. Too bad we're moving in a week and the military will have my junk in transit the next month or two .. lol .. Just made Myth that much more fun! ..
<superm1> np, glad it helped :)
<NineTeen67Comet> cheers ..
<henkpoley> Anybody has experience updating the  DVB channel listing ?
<henkpoley> I mean the hackish way, because MythTV channel scan doesn't find everything
<henkpoley> Ah Juanty seems to include 0.21.0+fixes19961, which is past http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/19941
<henkpoley> Lets see how upgrading hardy -> jaunty will work out
<henkpoley_> Does somebody have the "scanall.sh" script from http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Channel_tuning_broken_with_DVB-C#How_can_we_fix_it_.3F ??
<henkpoley_> Its hosting stopped 2 days ago
<henk_> my frontend keeps segfaulting, but the backtraces still show several "in ??" traces
<henk_>  what packages do I need to install to get sensible backtraces?
<MythbuntuGuest65> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<pizzledizzle> does mythbuntu come with all those codecs like xvid etc
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> but that not a problem
<darthanubis> use mcc
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-17
<puff> tgm4883: You there?
<hot_wheelz> Hi can anyone help with this error failed to reinitialize video output with proprietary ati driver installed running MythTV 0.23 on Mythbuntu 10.04 works fine uninstalled (HD4550)
<Existance0> anyone here?
<Jay2k1> Existance0 just state your problem, there are quite some people here, but they're not always at their computer looking at the channel
<Existance0> Its ok :p I already found an answer elsewhere.
<hot_wheelz> problem solved
<Jay2k1> what was it
<hot_wheelz> i had to change the display when output (Res) in the ATI Catalyst Control Center first then it was fine
<hot_wheelz> but is there a simple way to get\enable  sound over HDMI
<Scuttle> is anyone using the Terratec H5 or H7 USB here in ubuntu?
<qwebirc43293> hi, anyone here?
<qwebirc43293> i would need help at getting my Technisat Skystar 2 working
<qwebirc43293> i do not know the correct settings at mythtv backend,
<recsa> Hi, guys, i come to you in a last attempt to stop the forces of evil XDDD, my wife's brother (dont remember how that is said in english) has recently setup a windows media center, im trying to setup a mythbuntu but sadly im not skilled enough in linux config (i switch from windows world to linux world just a couple months ago) so im having a bad time setting up my mythbuntu, im slepin 3 hours a day trying to have this runing, but still
<recsa>  no success an my wife keps saying .. "make it windows, my brother can help you ..." i would rather let a truck pass over me some times before letting him do it XDDDDD please help me get in th right addres
<recsa> sorry for this wall text
<recsa> my main problems are:
<recsa> 1- IR remote control not working
<recsa> 2- DVD not playing movies, weird screen and exits
<recsa> 3- After reboot --> Watch TV --A error all input are in use ... etc
<recsa> Im using Mythbuntu 10.04 setup as both backend and frontend. Using Haupaugge HVR-1120
<recsa> If someone has the heart to point me in the right direction, i wil be very grateful, thx in advance
<mrand> recsa: IR remote setup is often easiest done via mythbuntu control centre, so be sure to use that as a starting point.  As for the other two problems, no specific ideas.  Enable auto-builds to make sure you aren't running into something that is already fixed.  If that doesn't help, search on the forums, mythtv-users mailing list, or #mythtv-users
<recsa> i tried the MCC but looks like it pops up the lirc config files with weird data. Regarding the auto builds ... wheres that option?
<mrand> It's referred to as the PPA within MCC I believe
<recsa> gonna try that
<Jay2k1> as for the dvd thing, i couldn't get it to work as well
<recsa> dont think i come here and ask without having done my part, ive been reading forums and google pages for several hours every night, trying almost everything i have found, im starting to think that 10.04 is too bugy or that lacks enough community support
<Jay2k1> now i updated to 0.23 though, didn't try since
<Jay2k1> whenever i put in a dvd and selected watch dvd in myth, it'd just show a blank screen or so and instantly return to the frontend
<recsa> its just that i see the give up moment coming and wanted to ask :)
<recsa> jay2k1, same here
<Jay2k1> oh don't give up
<Jay2k1> it's so much fun when it's working
<Jay2k1> can be a long path until you get there but it's worth it
<recsa> im trying to install a pack of codecs lik ffsomething, think i read somewhere it can help
<recsa> bah, ffmpeg is already installed, that wasnt the solution
<recsa> any1 has a Haupauge HVR-1100? i would like to see working hardware.conf and lircd.conf files
<recsa> mmm how could i check if i have libdvdcss2 already installed?
<muns> wow i'm back ;( any takers on help with this HVR-1600 with mythbuntu.  Yes i followed the wiki and yes i done everything cept the compiling of the ivtv drivers, done the firmware and added the ivtv for analog and also the digital side and still nada
<muns> mythbuntu 10.04 fully updated, with auto-builds 0.23, HVR-1600 w/remote
<recsa> YAYAYAY Mythbuntu 934 - recsa 1!!!
<recsa> DVD playback solved
<recsa> for any reason, 10.04 MCC cant install the DVD support, but manually doing it fixes it
<Jay2k1> recsa how?
<recsa> add medibuntu repository to software sources
<recsa> then install libdvdcss2 from synaptic
<recsa> sec ill c&p
<recsa> echo deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zinn> [packages.medibuntu.org] Medibuntu -- Medibuntu packages
<recsa> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Zinn> [packages.medibuntu.org]
<recsa> sudo apt-get update
<recsa> then just synaptic it
<recsa> still having some setup troubles with internal player, but mplayer an vlc plays them perfectly
<recsa> bah changed all playback to mplayer no problem now
<recsa> if just lir woul want to read my remoe i would be happy
<recsa> *lirc *remote
<recsa> installing auto-builds, .... on last stage it says "open synaptic and install updates as you normally would" .... updates to which pakage?
<Jay2k1> i guess all
<recsa> it means i should go synaptic an update MythTV?
<recsa> i just installed mythbuntu 10.04 guess im up to date
<Jay2k1> a simple apt-get update && apt-get upgrade will do
<recsa> should i do that?
<Jay2k1> it just wants to tell you to fetch the new package lists (i'm sure enabling auto builds adds new repos)
<Jay2k1> and then check for updated packages
<recsa> if that helps fix my remote, i can try
<Jay2k1> dunno if that'll do that
<Jay2k1> so, step by step
<Jay2k1> is it recognized by irw?
<recsa> irw?
<Jay2k1> open a terminal
<recsa> whats that?
<Jay2k1> type irw
<Jay2k1> does it say something?
<recsa> nothing
<Jay2k1> ok, point your remote at the receiver
<Jay2k1> press a few keys
<recsa> nothing
<Jay2k1> hmm, too bad, ctrl-c out of irw
<Jay2k1> i configured my remote all by hand
<Jay2k1> hang on a sec
<recsa> sure, thx
<recsa> im using  Hauppauge 1120 remote
<Jay2k1> http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu2.php
<Zinn> [parker1.co.uk] MythTV Ubuntu Installation Guide - Part 2
<Jay2k1> scroll down to "remote control"
<recsa> reading
<Jay2k1> btw, the evtest line didn't work for me
<Jay2k1> but do that cat proc/input/...
<Jay2k1> look for "ir" and "hauppauge"
<Jay2k1> tell me which event it is (event2 or such)
<recsa> mmm i think this bad, nothing about hauppauge or ir
<Jay2k1> is your remote receiver from the hauppauge card?
<recsa> yes
<Jay2k1> and it is plugged in there properly?
<recsa> yes
<Jay2k1> N: Name="cx88 IR (Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T" <- thats my line
<Jay2k1> try this
<Jay2k1> cat /proc/bus/input/devices | grep -i ir
<Jay2k1> just to be sure
<recsa> nothing related to ir, it shows N: Name="MLK Wireless Desktop"
<Jay2k1> that's not it :/
<Jay2k1> seems the infrared part of the tv card is not recognised by the kernel
<recsa> maybe i broke something on tests?
<Jay2k1> i can hardly imagine there's a way to break that
<Jay2k1> that's like looking into device manager in windows
<recsa> mmm i just played with lircd.conf and hardware.conf, dont thing that can break too much
<Jay2k1> no
<Jay2k1> it could break a working config
<Jay2k1> but not the device being detected
<Jay2k1> that's where things start
<recsa> is there a way to force a devices scan?
<Jay2k1> hang on, gonna test something else
<Jay2k1> try this
<Jay2k1> dmesg | grep input
<recsa> nothing
<Jay2k1> nothing related to ir you mean
<recsa> nothing at all
<recsa> related or not
<Jay2k1> um
<Jay2k1> reboot, then try that again
<recsa> rebooting
<recsa> should that dmesg say something?
<Jay2k1> yup
<Jay2k1> http://pastebin.com/ZwdCuaVZ
<Jay2k1> thats my output
<recsa> got it now
<recsa> lots of inputs
<Jay2k1> anything of interest?
<recsa> nope nothing IR related
<Jay2k1> would you mind pasting the output on a pastebin
<recsa> pastebin
<Jay2k1> lol
<recsa> XD
<recsa> http://pastebin.com/tRkPpqMy
<Jay2k1> weird
<recsa> mmm im pretty sure yesterday i had something related to my hauppauge on input6
<Jay2k1> please paste the output of lspci
<recsa> gonna check if the card is even working
<Jay2k1> (the card is a pci card isn't it)
<recsa> yup it is
<Jay2k1> then do
<recsa> lspci
<recsa> wrong keyboard
<Jay2k1> heh
<recsa> wow, i pastebin it
<recsa> pastebin.com/2yTsV0vm
<Jay2k1> if you keep the www. in links, they are clickable from within the irc client
<recsa> ok
<Jay2k1> hmm weird
<Jay2k1> it has the philips chip
<Jay2k1> so the tv card seems to be recognised
<Jay2k1> anyways, i'd open the case and make sure the card is properly inserted
<Jay2k1> perhaps pull it out and plug it back in
<recsa> ok, got it right here
<Jay2k1> it's time for me to go now
<Jay2k1> it's late already
<recsa> ok, thx a lot for your help
<recsa> where are you from?
<Jay2k1> you know what commands to use and what to look for
<Jay2k1> germany
<recsa> spain here
<Jay2k1> oh, hola
<Jay2k1> so, good luck in finding your ir input
<recsa> thx
<Jay2k1> once you have it, you can follow the instructions from the website i linked you to
<recsa> we will see heh
<Jay2k1> buenas noches amigo
<Jay2k1> i'll be here tomorrow i think
<recsa> gnight
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-18
<mcl0vin> anyone here
<bcgrown> What library/package provides FLAC to MythTV?  I seem to have removed it by accident.  Now I get "Error: No encoder, failing"  but I still have flac, libflac, and libflac++ installed (this is on xubuntu 10.04)
<bcgrown> !help flac
<Zinn> !help flac For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<bcgrown> !help codec
<Zinn> !help codec For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mrand> bcgrown: I recall libfaad possibly, but I think there were license concerns about libflac.  Or I might be confused.
<bcgrown> mrand: could it be in gnome-media-common or libgnome-media0?   those seem like unlikely candidates
<bcgrown> mrand: and i already have libfaad2 installed anyway :(
<squidly> where is the directv.pl chanel changers script in mythbuntu I cant seem to find it
<bcgrown> don't have one on my box, just checked
<bcgrown> (on lucid)
<squidly> bcgrown: same here
<squidly> find / -name directv.pl was not located
<bcgrown> http://www.pdp8.net/directv/directv.shtml
<Zinn> [www.pdp8.net] DIRECTV Box serial interface script
<recsa> Hi
<recsa> Jay2k1: Hola ... last night i installed latest kernel, without any luck, im starting to think that the latest versions of kernel no longer fully support the HVR-1120
<Jay2k1> hmm
<Jay2k1> well that's weird
<Jay2k1> do you have a spare hard disk?
<recsa> i have a 500GB hd installed in that machine that is not still in use, why?
<recsa> if i were forced to bet, .... im almost sure, 3 days ago, cat /proc/bus/input/devices was showing something cx88 related
<recsa> but maybe it was just a dream :P
<recsa> LIRC install, reinstall, etc etc could damage something?
<Jay2k1> hmm
<Jay2k1> i'd suggest - as a start - to use a spare hdd and install mythbuntu
<Jay2k1> spare so we won't break your existing setup
<Jay2k1> and then, with a fresh install, we could see if the ir port is detected
<Jay2k1> if so, we could move forwards until it runs
<recsa> yep, i will do that tonight (im connected right now on VNC from office and mythbuntu is not in the CD bay)
<recsa> should i use mythbuntu 9.04 or 9.10 for this try?
<recsa> i fear its a 10.04 issue
<recsa> mmm not much sense
<Jay2k1> i used 9.10
<Jay2k1> that came with myth 0.22
<Jay2k1> then i enabled auto builds and updated
<Jay2k1> as 0.23 came out, i enabled auto builds for 0.23 and did a dist-upgrade
<Jay2k1> i had no problems with that, but i've seen some guys on the forums who had some trouble
<Jay2k1> the good thing is, you can do it all at the beginning
<Jay2k1> no risk to break something that worked stable for a year or so ;)
<recsa> yep
<recsa> also im thinking on a more radical solution
<recsa> that is ... using that card just for DVB-T, and buying a new one for IR and second tuner
<Jay2k1> well
<Jay2k1> i'd first test with a fresh mythbuntu install :)
<Jay2k1> thats the way it worked for me anyway
<recsa> if i finally do that ... what would you say is teh MOST compatible card (or USB stick) in the actual market?
<Jay2k1> sorry but i have no idea
<recsa> also .. a card with blaster included would be very useful for my STB
<Jay2k1> i had an old nova-t for dvb-t here, that worked out of the box, also with remote, and then i bought a dvb-c card to have dolby digital 5.1 sound and better picture quality
<Jay2k1> dvb-t is just a backup now
<Jay2k1> incase i want to record two things at the same time which are in different multiplexes
<Jay2k1> blaster? stb?
<recsa> DVB-C? thats for cable right?
<Jay2k1> yup
<recsa> i have cable TV from a fiber optic local carrier
<recsa> i have an STB (set top box, or decoder or wathever you call it)
<recsa> its like this: Coax cable ---> STB ---> SCART ----> TV
<Jay2k1> i happen to be in the joyful situation to have a digital cable which fee is included in the rent for the flat
<Jay2k1> and they broadcast analog as well as digital
<Jay2k1> so i just had to buy a dvb-c tuner and it worked without any new contracts or such
<recsa> how is that cable? is it coaxial?
<Jay2k1> yes
<Jay2k1> also, they don't encrypt, so i don't need a CI module/CAM/Smartcard
<Jay2k1> just the dvb-c card and go :)
<recsa> before you had your Myth it was connected to TV or STB?
<Jay2k1> now i have a few hd chans and for most stuff dolby digital ac3 sound, be it stereo or 5.1 surround - and way better quality than terrestrial
<Jay2k1> aah ok stb, ofc, set top box
<Jay2k1> before it was connected directly to the tv
<recsa> guess i cant do that
<Jay2k1> heh, no
<recsa> my provider encrypts
<Jay2k1> the tv has an analog tuner
<recsa> so i need my STB to decrypt
<Jay2k1> yup
<Jay2k1> either that or a tuner card that supports a decryption module
<recsa> thats why a blaster would be helpful
<Jay2k1> what would that be?
<recsa> an IR transmisor to allow Myth to change channel on STB
<recsa> so my perfect buy would be a fully 100% compatible DVB-T and Composite video with IR remote AND IR transmisor
<Jay2k1> aaah
<Jay2k1> heh
<Jay2k1> transmitter :)
<recsa> yup, sorry my english sucks
<Jay2k1> actually it's quite good
<Jay2k1> compared to other spanish people i met on irc
<Jay2k1> it's a bad habit from me... i tend to correct people
<recsa> http://www.ciao.co.uk/Pinnacle_PCTV_Hybrid_Tuner_Kit_for_Windows_Vista_330eV__6658998
<Zinn> [www.ciao.co.uk] Pinnacle PCTV Hybrid Tuner Kit for Windows Vista 330eV: Read product information and write a Pinnacle PCTV Hybrid Tuner Kit for Windows Vista 330eV review
<Jay2k1> when i make mistakes i like to be corrected so i can get better...so i assume everyone would like it, which is wrong sometimes
<recsa> dont worry, i like to be corrected, only way to not make same mistakes over and over
<Jay2k1> exactly
<Jay2k1> i'm afraid i can't help you with that though
<Jay2k1> (such a card)
<Jay2k1> unlike some others here, i'm just another end user who just knows enough to make his own setup work ;)
<recsa> that one has IR transmitter and receiver, DVB-T, analog, s-video ... has all, but ... its a kit and exact model is not explicitly said in the box, so no way if it is in the LinuxTV compatible list
<Jay2k1> can't you find that out on google or so
<recsa> well, you know a lot more than me, i switched from windows to linux just a month ago, i have to ask google for every daily task
<Jay2k1> heh
<Jay2k1> yeah, i'm a system administrator, linux servers are one of my main tasks
<Jay2k1> but hey, you're still here
<Jay2k1> i'd say you're doing quite good
<Jay2k1> many people tend to lose patience after a few days of struggeling
<Jay2k1> where in spain do you live, if i may ask?
<recsa> Valencia
<recsa> cant find any info about that card
<recsa> wow a sysadmin
<Jay2k1> yup
<Jay2k1> hm, haven't been there yet
<Jay2k1> have been mainly in the south
<recsa> Andalucia is prttier
<Jay2k1> so i didn't miss anything huh? :)
<recsa> Valencia has little to offer, Alicante has nice beaches (Alicante is one of 3 provinces in Valencia)
<Jay2k1> i've been to malaga, jerez, murcia, cordoba, madrid
<Jay2k1> cadiz
<recsa> well if you like modern Architecture, La Ciudad de Las ciencias is awesome
<recsa> but you can see it in one day
<Jay2k1> i liked the sherry in jerez :>
<recsa> hope you were not in cordoba in summer
<Jay2k1> afair it was summer more or less
<recsa> im sorry for you
<Jay2k1> was a trip at the end of school with the spanish class, when i was 18 or so
<recsa> i was working in August in cordoba ... i had never before seen streets melting
<Jay2k1> heh
<Jay2k1> yeah it was pretty hot
<recsa> can i ask how old are you?
<Jay2k1> we wanted to go to the beach all the time, and our teacher wanted to show us all kinds of things and places
<Jay2k1> i'm 26
<recsa> im 39
<Jay2k1> one day we managed to actually get to the beach
<recsa> hehe teachers ...
<Jay2k1> we've been in a bodega in jerez, harvey's
<Jay2k1> they make harveys bristol cream sherry
<recsa> yup, good one
<Jay2k1> it was like 11am when we finished the guided tour through it
<Jay2k1> then they had set up some tables where you could taste
<Jay2k1> they had like an atrium
<Jay2k1> no wind there but the sun burnt inside
<Jay2k1> they had like 50 or 60 glasses
<Jay2k1> but our class was like 7 or 8 people
<Jay2k1> there was another group of 5 but they left after the first glass
<Jay2k1> someone had to drink the rest of course
<Jay2k1> and it tasted so good
<recsa> hehehe quick maths ... 50/8 = 7 glasses .... you went back to hotel on four legs?
<Jay2k1> so, an hour later, when the sun couldn't burn hotter, we were all drunk, including our teacher
<Jay2k1> not to hotel - to the beach
<recsa> aahhh thats why you managed to let you go beach
<recsa> XDDD
<Jay2k1> our teacher initially wanted to drive with us to some other places but she was as drunk as we were
<Jay2k1> i mean we were close to finishing school, so we were used to drinking lots of alcohol
<Jay2k1> apparently, she was not
<Jay2k1> we had some fun :)
<Jay2k1> and i bought myself a 1.5l bottle of harveys bristol cream there because i liked it so much
<Jay2k1> it's almost empty now but i found a store where i can buy it here
<recsa> Jay2k1: one noob question, im reading about a card that says "IR acts as input device, so no need for LIRC" would that mean taht LIRC is the one responsible for showing the IR in the /proc/...../devices???
<Jay2k1> i doubt it
<recsa> if it were ... my LIRC is all messed
<Jay2k1> but i can't say for sure
<recsa> maybe fixing LIRC ... mmmm
<Jay2k1> well, you could still apt-get remove lirc
<recsa> i could uninstal
<recsa> yep
<Jay2k1> then remove the config files
<recsa> trying is free
<Jay2k1> in /etc/lirc or /home/youruser/.lir*
<recsa> or even both :P
<recsa> btw auto-builds works alone or do i have to activate enything?
<Jay2k1> you have to enable auto builds as described on the homepage of mythbuntu
<Jay2k1> it''l ask you a few questions (which version etc)
<Jay2k1> when that's done, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and you'll be fine
<recsa> mmm i think this LIRC issue is a good address i remember now having installed using synaptic many LIRC-related packages :( i see a lot of marked as installed things, which ones are really needed?
<recsa> liblircclient0 is needed?
<recsa> mmm how to stop backend?
<Jay2k1> sudo /etc/init.d/mythbackend stop
<Jay2k1> i think
<Jay2k1> and i don't know about lirc packages
<Jay2k1> i installed mythbuntu and it came with all i needed
<recsa> it says something about being a service and such but looks like it is stop now
<Jay2k1> yeah
<Jay2k1> ubuntu moved to upstart
<Jay2k1> you can also use service start <name> and service stop <name>
<Jay2k1> i'll never get used to it i think
<Jay2k1> the "old" or "classic" way is with init scripts
<Jay2k1> the nice thing about that is you never have to know the exact name, you can type /et <tab> init. <tab> myt <tab> and you're done most likely
<recsa> that tab thing is awesome, one of the things that made me more impact coming from win
<Jay2k1> well, win has that too
<Jay2k1> you have to add the trailing slash though
<recsa> please can you check if you have liblircclient0 installed?
<Jay2k1> i'm at work :)
<recsa> no mythbuntu at work? hahahahaha
<recsa> i will remove it too, if it is needed i will add later
<Jay2k1> if you apt-get install lirc it will install all dependencies needed
<Jay2k1> THAT is some linux > windows
<recsa> ouch
<recsa> im not removing that liblirc... thing
<Jay2k1> no "you need .net framework, please download it at www.microsoft.com/<unbelievably long url>"
<Zinn> [www.microsoft.com]
<Jay2k1> which is neither clickable nor copy-pasteable
<recsa> marking it for removal says it will also remove vlc, mplayer and hdhomerun
<Jay2k1> because it's in a dialog box
<Jay2k1> oh wow
<Jay2k1> i'm sure there's a switch to prevent that
<recsa> lets start just deleting the lirc
<Jay2k1> you can't wait for it to work can you? :P
<Jay2k1> i'd say give it a rest and try with a fresh mythbuntu
<Jay2k1> lunch break now, later o/
<recsa> hehehe nope can wait, but will try the fresh install since i have very little faith in this working
<recsa> cyl
<Solicitous> I have mythbuntu 9.10 with mythtv 0.22 and recently started to find the audio echoing randomly when watching live tv and videos
<Solicitous> It is like there are two audio streams playing, one in sync with the video, and the other out of sync by fractions of a second to a few seconds.
<mcl0vin> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8257616&postcount=27  ,---can someone please explain step 3 for me
<Zinn> [www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org] Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - Hauppauge HVR 1600 remote control?
<dewman> mcl0vin, you shouldnt need to install the sourcecode if you installed mythbuntu, the best way that I found was just to install lirc from the repos, and then configure it from there only because mythbuntu does a ok job of mapping the buttons for you
<dewman> but then again I am using a modded xbox dvd reciever remote (for the old xbox)
<mcl0vin> dewman: well i tried that but its not working for me
<dewman> hmm. does irw show anything?
<mcl0vin> no
<mcl0vin> dewman: when i do irw i get "file or folder not found"
<dewman> should be in /usr/bin/irw
<dewman> at least that is where its at for my install
<mcl0vin> its there
<mcl0vin> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10560 2009-10-17 03:07 /usr/bin/irw
<dewman> yep. same thing I have
<mcl0vin> mcl0vin_mc@mc-desktop:~$ irw
<mcl0vin> connect: No such file or directory
<dewman> so if you execute irw from /usr/bin does it complain?
<mcl0vin> let me try that
<mcl0vin> same thing
<mcl0vin> :(
<dewman> weird
<dewman> this is a pretty stock install right?
<dewman> from cd?
<mcl0vin> yea
<mcl0vin> http://pastebin.com/nc7yU7cv
<dewman> what happens if you try to start lirc?
<dewman> i think its sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start
<mcl0vin> * Loading LIRC modules
<mcl0vin>    ...done.
<mcl0vin>  * Unable to load LIRC kernel modules. Verify your
<mcl0vin>  * selected kernel modules in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<mcl0vin> dewman: i think because i was following all these tutorials i screwed it up, how can i completely remove lirc the do a fresh install thru apt-get
<dewman> mcl0vin, I "think" you should be able to do this. sudo apt-get --purge remove lirc
<dewman> mcl0vin, check this post...
<dewman> very last entry
<dewman> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1043882.html
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Hauppauge HVR 1600 remote control? [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums
<mcl0vin> dewman: sorry ...emergancy i gtg take my 4 days old son to hospital
<dewman> ok..
<martin_> Hello all! Upgrading to 10.04 i got problems with tv out. I can't make x start with pal and when I switch to pal with xrandr the image has horizontal stripes.
<recsa> Hi
<recsa> Hi, im unable to make my IR remote to work, tried everything i have found, jut noticed the MythTV Setup Terminal shows an error: "LIRC, Error: Failed to connet to Unix socket '/dev/lircd'       eno: No such file or directory (2)"
<recsa> any clue on this?
<recsa> Its a fresh Mythbuntu 10.04 install
<martin_> recsa: have a look in your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<martin_> Seems I found the answer to my own problem, It's a bug in the xf86-video-ati driver. http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26915
<Zinn> [bugs.freedesktop.org] Bug 26915 – xf86-video-ati + KMS TV-out PAL stripes
<Jay2k1> hey recsa
<martin_> Zinn: super timing :)
<Zinn> Hi martin_, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<martin_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<martin_> Now I just need to find a way of getting the patched driver without having to compile all of X
<recsa> hi Jay2k1
<recsa> checking the hardware.conf
<recsa> exactly what in hardware.conf should i check?
<recsa> REMOTE:DEVICE="/dev/lirc0"
<martin_> drivers used etc.
<recsa> driver = ""
<martin_> ok, modules
<martin_> ?
<recsa> modules=devinput
<martin_> what hardware are you using?
<recsa> HVR-1120
<martin_> ah, ok. Never used one of those.
<recsa> Jay2k1, made the fresh install in new HD, but exactly same result
<recsa> i have no clue where to point at
<recsa> maybe to th trash bin :P
<martin_> recsa: a quick look around the internets tells me youre not the first one with problems with lirc/HVR-1120
<recsa> but no one seems to have solved or have same problem than me
<recsa> many people solved their problems just by setting up the hardware.conf and lirc.conf
<recsa> but my problem seems deeper, looks like kernel is not "recognizing" my input device
<recsa> if you see a url that worths a look, pls paste it
<martin_> will do
<recsa> thx
<Jay2k1> hmm too bad
<recsa> tell me that :(
<recsa> im tempted to start using the hammer
<Jay2k1> heh
<Jay2k1> i guess that won't make the kernel change its mind
<recsa> you never know, dont understimate the power of a good hammer
<Jay2k1> lol
<recsa> the sadest part is i have just disovered the streaming playback using Mythweb, its awesome
<Jay2k1> yes it is
<Jay2k1> getting sleepy on the couch watching a recording, just grab the laptop and continue watching in bed wirelessly
<recsa> i can allow my childs to watch their preferred cartoons at their rooms
<recsa> you know if media portal or WMC have similar features?
<Jay2k1> no idea
<Jay2k1> never really tried them
<Redhammer_the_Ol> Hi I have two problems / questions: a) my box does not shutdown anymore, the mythwelcome log shows that whenever my idle wait is over it "receives" a schedule event and starts counting down again, anybody know of a fix and b) can I remotedly control the playlist in mythmusic, ie I have a laptop/web device and tell the backend (that is attached to my amp) to play certain songs ?   thanks
<recsa> ive been thinking about it, what relly matters is the goal not the means
<Jay2k1> true
<Jay2k1> would be a sad thing though if you were forced to use wmc instead of myth just because the ir is not recognised
<recsa> yep, but having an IR is important
<Jay2k1> i agree
<recsa> mmmmm i'm using AMD cpu, dont think that matters ... do it?
<Jay2k1> i doubt it
<Jay2k1> <- athlon 64 5000+
<recsa> aaarrrgg i forgot the card driver's CD at work, i was thinking on trying it on Windows just to be sure the IR part of the card is working correctly
<Jay2k1> can't you download it?
<Jay2k1> ah hauppauge doesn't provide a dl right?
<Jay2k1> btw have you seen this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1043882.html
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Hauppauge HVR 1600 remote control? [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums
<recsa> looks like my same problem
<Jay2k1> perhaps there's something useful in the posts
<recsa> think i read that post yesterday, doing it again
<recsa> mm gonna try something
<recsa> mmmm
<recsa> LIRC: Succesfully initialized '/dev/licrd' using '/home/htp/.mythtv/lircrc' config
<recsa> mmm sounds promising, but still doesnt work
<mcl0vin> recsa: what is your release
<mcl0vin> *ubuntu release
<mcl0vin> can someone please help me ....since Lirc_pvr150 was depreciated out in 9.10 , i followed this tut http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/405291 , after i am done i tried to stop and restart it but i still get 'fail"
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Karmic, PVR150 blasting, etc.. | MythTV | Users
<recsa> mclovin: 10.04
<mcl0vin> recsa: maybe thats why you got it to work right away...i am running 9.10
<recsa> ???
<mcl0vin> recsa: am trying to get my HVR-1600 remote to work with my mythbuntu
<recsa> XD welcome to the club
<recsa> mine is not working
<recsa> yet
<mcl0vin> hahahah
<recsa> at least i got LIRC runing now
<recsa> but it does nothing
<mcl0vin> what tut did you follow to get it working
<recsa> none, i have seen many may pages saying "min worked right out of the box, i just used the MCC to set it up" and i saw a guy saying he set it up as generic Hauppauge TV card
<recsa> o i just uninstalled lirc and reinstalled with that set up
<mcl0vin> can you give me instruction how u did it please
<recsa> now im trying to play a bit with hardware.conf and lircd.conf
<recsa> run MCC
<mcl0vin> i ve been f**kin' around with it for 3 days now
<recsa> go to infrared
<recsa> uncheck Linux IRC (LIRC) support
<recsa> then Apply
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi anyone got issues with mythwelcome shutdown like me ?
<mcl0vin> recsa: when u say got to IR , where?
<recsa> close and make sure the folders /etc/lirc,  /home/user/.lirc, and /home/user/mythtv/lirc are delted
<recsa> on the Mythtv Control Center, to the right theres an "Infrared" option
<recsa> *Mythbuntu Control Center, sorry
<mcl0vin> ok
<recsa> then go back to MCC and ractivate LIRC and when prompted choose Hauppauge TV card
<recsa> no ida if this will make any progress, but at least LIRCD is running
<recsa> brb switching Xchat to the Myth box so i can copy paste
<recsa> REMOTE_LIRCD_CONF="hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge"
<recsa> this is a partial path
<recsa> is it right or a bug?
<recsa> the full pah is /usr/share/lirc/....
<recsa> "/usr/share/lirc/extras/more_remotes/hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge"
<recsa> mmmm
<recsa> :( stuck again
<recsa> this is my hardware.conf ----> http://pastebin.com/MAt2y6Qv
<recsa> any1 can see something wrong?
<recsa> any way to debug LIRC work so i can be sure he is capturing my Hauppauge card input?
<Jay2k1> "switching xchat for copy paste" - why don't you use ssh?
<recsa> Myth box is in a 23" LED and i was using laptop for chat
<recsa> better for my eyes here
<recsa> what does modprobe?
<Jay2k1> loads modules to the kernel
<Jay2k1> man modprobe
<recsa> any1 using Mythbuntu 10.04 could point me for a tested working DVB-T card with working IR remote please? and please an easy to find at shops one :P
<recsa> i gave up Jay
<Jay2k1> heh
<recsa> all solutions in the web start from /proc/bus/input/devices showing the event handler for the IR
<Jay2k1> i have the hauppauge nova-t
<recsa> did you have to tweak anything?
<Jay2k1> dunno if you can still buy it though
<Jay2k1> no, nothing
<Jay2k1> worked out of the box
<Jay2k1> it's quite an old card :P
<recsa> i think i saw one at media markt
<recsa> but maybe is a revamped one
<Jay2k1> i actually bought that one off ebay
<Jay2k1> it has antenna in and out and a jack for the ir receiver
<recsa> i will check for that on local stores
<recsa> i will try to agree with seller a refund if it is not Linux compatible
<recsa> HAUPPAUGE WINTV NOVA T     56€
<recsa> ooops  WinTV NOVA-PCI-T
<recsa> yours is USB right?
<Jay2k1> nope
<Jay2k1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_PCI
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV Nova-T PCI - MythTV
<Jay2k1> http://files.tradoria.de/530f1a204f36e73e37c1d7de93df20bb/images/42ed05bb5ddc6654eb48e0ec8ba247e1.jpg
<Zinn> [files.tradoria.de]
<Jay2k1> there it is
<recsa> thats yours?
<recsa> because its exactly the one i just found
<Jay2k1> that is mine, yes
<Jay2k1> although the box was orange
<recsa> http://www.pcbox.com/catalogo/ficha.asp?lan=es&cnt=es&prec=1&prod=5522
<Zinn> [www.pcbox.com] Soporte Técnico para la navegación en pcbox.es
<Jay2k1> doesnt work
<recsa> looks like they removed the passthrough output, too bad, would be great for chaining both cards
<recsa> tomorrow morning im getting that card
<recsa> end of problem
<recsa> ouch i HAD a recorded TV show for testing
<recsa> weird, lurking on forums i see every mother's son has an Hauppauge card, but LinuxTV wiki shows many many tweaks for haup cards in order to make them work
<recsa> why people dosent just buy cards from other vendors that doesnt need tweaking?
<lapion> hello
<lapion> I am getting extremely bad quality from mythtv
<lapion> 1. progressive video is not autodetected
<lapion> 2. audio is out of sync, for up to 500 msec
<lapion> 3. extreme ghosting, sometimes even looped ghosting...
<lapion> 4. backwards skipping in live tv works, however the only way to skip forwards to the beginning of the cache is by playing at higher speeds,
<lapion> 5. speeding up the playback only goes to 3x , whenever I try to go faster eg 5x it the speed text changes to pay, and the speed returns to 1x
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-19
<dorgan> hello all i recently ran a apt-get install upgrade and it update myth to 23  but it seems I am unable to start the backend
<dorgan> i am seeing the following in the log
<dorgan> http://pastie.org/966866
<Zinn> [pastie.org] #966866 - Pastie
<dorgan> anyone?
<dorgan> anyone around?
<dorgan> anyone around
<jthundley> just you
<martin_> Updating to 10,04 resulted in a striped image on tv out pal. Is this a known problem?
<quentusrex__> Anyone know why when I click watch videos, it won't do anything?
<quentusrex__> I can click watch recordings and it works fine,
<quentusrex__> watch videos fails.
<quentusrex__> the only 'special' think I have done is mount an nfs share, and put a symbolic link to the share in the /var/lib/mythtv/videos/stuff
<quentusrex__> it worked fine on 9.04, but I just upgraded to 9.10 then to 10.04 and it does 'nothing'
<lapion> can anyone help me with the following problems:
<lapion> 1. progressive scanned video is not autodetected, even though all channels are progressive
<lapion> 2. on all analog channels audio is out of sync, for 500 msec, and I have to manually set this every time I tune
<lapion> 3. extreme ghosting, at a certain moment it seems like a certain loop of video becomes sort of embedded ghosted...
<lapion> anyone ?
<lapion> do I have to register to read mythtvtalk ?
<Jay2k1> nope
<Jay2k1> maybe it bugs you with some overlay but for reading there's no need to register
<lapion> yeah the overlay makes it unreadable..
<lapion> but anyhow, the info on ghosting I found on it was of no use .
<lapion> btw the ghosting only appears on mythtv, an not on other analog tv viewers
<lapion> Jay2k1, any ideas about my ghosting problems ? I can't seem to find v4l2-ctl anywhere in ant package
<Jay2k1> unfortunately not
<Jay2k1> but this is maybe not directly related to the distribution
<Jay2k1> seems to be more of a general mythtv problem
<Jay2k1> perhaps try #mythtv-users
<lapion> ok thanks
<lapion> yeah I am not using mythbuntu, but running mythtv on ubuntu..
<Jay2k1> anyway i think this channel is mainly for issues regarding mythbuntu
<qwebirc48882> i have been running mythbuntu and I find the record options over the top. Is there some way I can simplify them so
<qwebirc48882> they I have options of record, record series and off. This level of capability is all I need to ensure a high WAF
<qwebirc48882> The other issue is that once I have activate recording in some modes it is almost impossible to remove from list
<qwebirc48882> again I am looking for cancel recording or cancel series
<qwebirc48882> options
<qwebirc48882> To some this may be dumbing down mythtv but I can say with the record options
<qwebirc48882> as they are I will have some difficulty in getting her to appreciate myth over win 7
<qwebirc48882> hi
<qwebirc35833> hi
<Jay2k1> oh god
<Jay2k1> please type /nick somename
<Jay2k1> this gets confusing
<zaprat> how is that
<zaprat> I have been reviewing the record options in the wiki and I was wondering if there is some way of dumb
<zaprat> them down
<zaprat> I would like the following 3 options dont record, record once and record series
<zaprat> I am ok with record options as they are by wife will not accept them over what she is
<zaprat> is using now ! windows 7
<ricoza> I have a lirc related question
<zaprat> whats your issue
<ricoza> i have a usb-irboy receiver, and a simple serial transmitter
<ricoza> i got the transmitter to work, beautifully
<ricoza> and i've got the receiver to work.
<zaprat> so what the prob
<ricoza> but not at the same time
<ricoza> is it possible?
<ricoza> if so, what do i put in my hardware.conf for lirc?
<zaprat> sorry cant help. I will be setting up blasting myself tommorrow but using the microsoft blaster
<zaprat> which can do what you are trying to do
<ricoza> ok, thanks.  i'll send a question on the mailing list and see if someone knows
<zaprat> hope it works out for your
<zaprat> for my issue I do some more google is my friend trawlin
<ricoza> i've found this page describing what i need to do:
<ricoza> http://www.lirc.org/html/configure.html
<Zinn> [www.lirc.org] LIRC - Linux Infrared Remote Control
<ricoza> do i really need to recompile lirc twice?  or is the mythbuntu version already compiled with all the drivers?
<Jay2k1> ricoza it worked fine for me
<Jay2k1> but i guess it depends on the remote / the receiver
<Jay2k1> perhaps there are some that are not yet covered by the lirc that ships with mythbuntu
<piper69> howdy folks
<hobiga> Anyone know if you can have an specify mythtv to startup after remote nfs filesystems have been mounted using it's upstart script?
<hobiga> I see it currently has "start on (local-filesystems and net-device-up IFACE=lo)"
<hobiga> and wonder if there is an option for remote-filesystems instead of local
<piper69> guys this is my 2nd week trying to get Hauppage-HVR-1600 to work with mythbuntu and i am running into issue left and right
<hobiga> hmm looks like I might have answered my own question "start on (remote-filesystems)" looks like it should work. I'll have to test it later tonight
<quinten> !help mythnetvision
<Zinn> !help mythnetvision For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-20
<jthundley> does anyone else have a hauppauge PVR-150?
<quinten> yes, i have one
<jthundley> I dist-upgraded mythbuntu and my remote stopped working
<jthundley> mind if I glom your config files?
<quinten> ah, i do not have the remote
<jthundley> doh!
<jthundley> you got me all excited :p
<quinten> it's not too hard to build the remote configs with irrec though
<jthundley> yeah that's what I thought too, the mythcontrol tool isn't setting it up properly
<quinten> i did that for my tivo remote
<jthundley> even doing this doesn't seem to work: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/PVR150_Remote
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] PVR150 Remote - MythTV
<quinten> i would test irrecord to make sure your remote is spitting out data to the computer
<quinten> it took me 10 minutes to do it for my tivo remote, which was a bit of a pain at first but also ended up with a better config than the default remote config
<quinten> i also seem to remember that when i did my last upgrade, some of the files ended up pointing to the wrong place
<quinten> check where .lirc.conf points--a few levels deep of includes
<quinten> and make sure it's the right config file
<jthundley> I just double checked the remote
<jthundley> was able to cat /dev/lirc0
<jthundley> and I looked at the remote with my nightvision scope, it's definitely working ;)
<quinten> so, take a second to try one of the suggestions i have. i think there's a good chance your config is no longer pointing to the correct ircd.conf
<jthundley> I'm looking into that as we speak
<jthundley> thanks for the help btw, I really appreciate it
<jthundley> yeah, lircd.conf points to a valid config
<quinten> you're welcome, i remember this is a bit confusing
<jthundley> include "/usr/share/lirc/remotes/hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge"
<jthundley> yeah, I ran a myth system before I started using mythbuntu, the remote was the part I dreaded the most
<jthundley> which is why I love ubuntu, it got it all working pretty much out of the box for me
<quinten> so on my system, in the home directory of user that mythfrontend runs as, i have .lircrc, which points to .lirc/mythtv
<quinten> make sure that refers to the correct remote control
<jthundley> mine's a bunch of include statements in ~/.lirc which are all valid
<quinten> i mean check .lirc/mythtv to make sure it refers to the right remote
<jthundley> I think it's the same, it's Happauge in both
<piper69> anyone in the house
<quinten> jthundley, have you made sure ircd is running then
<jthundley> yeah it runs and it accepts clients from mythfrontend, mplayer, irexec
<jthundley> I'm even running it in the foreground, not as a daemon
<jthundley> I don't even get anything out of irw
<jthundley> if I try to rmmod lirc_i2c it hangs
<jthundley> I'm so lost
<jthundley> I even purged lirc and reinstalled it
<jthundley> got mythbuntu control center to set it back up again and ask me what type of remote, chose hauppauge TV card
<jthundley> still nada
<squish102> wish me luck. doing an upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04
<squish102> i must say my future sex life my not exist if this doesn't work
<jthundley> squish102: I broke my mythtv upgrading and still got laid today
<squish102> haha
<hobiga> jthundley: I fought with my hauppauge card ir remote for quite a while.  Turns out the reciever module was screwed.  I only found out cause I happen to have another one.  I think I discovered it using mode2.
<mcl0vin> hobiga: which card please?
<mcl0vin> hobiga: i have been trying to get my hauppage-HVR-1600 remote to work for the past week or so ....no luck so far :(
<mik__> hi
<mik__> I installed mythbuntu 10.04 distribution on my laptop dell D610
<mik__> I installed driver for technotrend s2 s-3600
<mik__> when hi try to scan channels i don't can do it
<mik__> ... i receive error parsing parameters...
<mik__> if i try whith scan command it work
<mik__> i try to create channels.conf with scan command but ....don't wor
<mik__> sorry for my bad english
<mik__> can you help me?
<hobiga>  mcl0vin: PVR 150 and 350.
<mcl0vin> hobiga: nah i am using HVR-1600
<mcl0vin> and can't get it to work in karmic at all
<mcl0vin> hobiga: nah i am using HVR-1600
<mcl0vin> and can't get it to work in karmic at all
<hobiga> mcl0vin: you asked me what card I was using or had problems with....that was what I have.  Never used the HVR-1600
<recsa> Hi
<recsa> Jay2k1: solved my remote problem
<recsa> does any1 know where to make my Mythbuntu use the HDMI output?
<rhpot1991> recsa: what video chipset?
<recsa> Nvidia
<recsa> nForce 980a/780a SLI
<rhpot1991> recsa: not sure about SLI support to be honest
<rhpot1991> is the hdmi you are trying to use onboard or on a card?
<recsa> onboard, no idea why it says that about SLI, this is definitively not an SLI system
<rhpot1991> no other card in there?
<recsa> nope
<rhpot1991> some mobos can have both on them, my laptop has a 9400 and 9300 or something
<rhpot1991> anyways, I'd reboot and check your bios
<rhpot1991> make sure its enabled
<rhpot1991> make sure you have the closed source nvidia drivers enabled, check in the restricted driver manager
<rhpot1991> after you do those, if you boot up with just the hdmi cable plugged in, it should just work
<recsa> it is, i can make it work from Nvidia driver settings
<recsa> but makling it a second monitor
<recsa> i want it to be the monitor for frontend output
<recsa> mmm nvm im idiot
<recsa> you are right
<recsa> the key is to make it the only plugged cable
<recsa> thx, and sorry for such and stupid question
<rhpot1991> ya what happens is the nvidia drivers detect the monitors on start up
<recsa> gonna check if it is also being used as audio output
<rhpot1991> recsa: that may be a little more difficult
<recsa> its a matter of myth config, bios config or linux config?
<rhpot1991> some of each
<rhpot1991> sometimes there is a bios setting which may affect it
<rhpot1991> then you launch alsamixer, make sure all your S/PDIF outputs are enabled (you can come back later and toggle these till you figure out which one)
<rhpot1991> then in your mythtvfrontend, settings>general> page 3 or 4 is sound
<rhpot1991> if you change the inputs there, in theory one of them should have hdmi in the name
<rhpot1991> all of that assumes your chipset is supported, so it depends on how new your hardware is
<recsa> ouch
<recsa> well, pattience4
<recsa> thx, gonna play with it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-21
<fbnts> Hi, I have a problem playing a particular DVD ISO.  It plays the intro and the goes blank.  The log is then flooded with: AFD Error: Unknown decoding error
<fbnts> [mpeg2video @ 0x19df960]get_buffer() failed (stride changed)
<fbnts> I have searched and it appears that its a know bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/566003) and that its fixed in trunk 0.23 however how do I get this update to my frontend?
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #566003 in Mythbuntu: “DVD iso playback fails: AFD Error”
<fbnts> I have done apt-get update/upgrade etc
<fbnts> is it case of waiting for it to be updated in the mythbuntu repository?
<mrand> fbnts are you running 0.23 auto-builds?
<mechcozmo> I've just upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10 and lost X... i've tried ssh-ing in, and running nvidia-xconfig, but no dice
<mechcozmo> is anything i should try to fix this problem?
<qwebirc64750> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<recsa> Hi
<recsa> one "easy" question, wasnt irw supposed to give something like this (0000000000010067 00 ArrowUp NOVA-T500) as output?
<recsa> mine, on same key press, gives ]]B
<recsa> i wouldnt worry about it if all buttons were working, but for any reason some of the buttons in my remote doesnt work (OK, Play, Rewind, ....) does nothing, while others (arrows, numbers, volume, ...) worl perfectly
<recsa> any hint? thx a lot
<recsa> rebooting, brb
<recsa> back and solved
<recsa> MCC doesnt correctly create the hardware.conf for NOVA T-500
<Jay2k1> hola
<Jay2k1> so you got it working? :)
<mrand> recsa: is it a problem with the source lirc files, or is it MCC, or is it mythbuntu-lirc-generator?
<recsa> yeah, its working now
<recsa> mrand, i think its the myth lirc generator, from MCC you choose your receiver and it changes your conf files so i guess MCC is responsible for that
<recsa> any way im happy now, after 2 cards and more than a week i got my remote 100% operational XDDD
<recsa> good thing is my 2 cards use same remote model, so now i have 2 remotes for replacement once childs discover the existence of a new remote in the house
<Jay2k1> haha
<Jay2k1> i'm happy for you, after all that struggling you finally won :)
<recsa> i cheated, but who cares?
<Jay2k1> so you don't need my lirc confs anymore?
<recsa> nope thanks, its working
<Jay2k1> well, you didn't give up before you really tried hard, so i don't know if that's to be considered cheating
<recsa> i mean cheating = buying a new card proven to work hahahha
<recsa> now i can focus on the real challenge
<recsa> setup my video sources, there should be an university grade just for understanding the backend config
<Jay2k1> and i mean you have spent quite some time and effort in trying to make the first card work
<Jay2k1> so it's ok :P
<recsa> yep, and pretty happy for that Jay
<Jay2k1> :)
<recsa> and i really appreciate all you have help me
<Jay2k1> yeah, video sources and connections are a bit hard to understand at the beginning
<recsa> i think the names are not clear, a more precise naming would help novices like me
<recsa> BTW is there a way to avoid myth doing some kind of fine tuning after every channel change? it takes like 1 to 3 seconds to lock every channel
<recsa> it shoudl be instant, or am i wrong?
<Jay2k1> tbh i've never seen instant channel change on digital TV (dvb that is)
<recsa> my STB does it, why myth cant?
<Jay2k1> perhaps it's because myth buffers
<Jay2k1> you know, live tv is not really "live tv"
<Jay2k1> it's a recording you instantly start to watch, technically
<recsa> no instant like the old analog tv where it took just miliseconds, but my STB changes channel in less than a second, while myth can do in 2 or 3
<Jay2k1> but i'm not sure if it just buffering a bit or if it's really the actual tuning process
<recsa> aaahh the buffering
<recsa> mmm well, i have bigger problems right now, step by step
<Jay2k1> my guess is that when you change the channel, myth stops recording on the previous channel, tunes to the new one, starts recording, and 1-2 seconds later plays back that recording
<recsa> maybe, still got to understand those numbers changing before playback starts (LMS ... or something)ç
<Jay2k1> no idea about that stuff :)
<recsa> i think DVB-T source is all clear now
<recsa> now i hae to undertand how to make the cable tv to work
<recsa> im considering connecting the STB composite output to my HVR-1100 composite input but looks liek its hard to work with composite sources
<recsa> (hard for me)
<recsa> so im considering to use an analog output from my STB forced to a particular channel and plug it to the HVR-1100 analog input
<recsa> but maybe that way i will loose the EIT data
<recsa> gonna ask uncle google for a Cable STB to mythtv connections setup
<recsa> coooool http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Connecting_Tuner_Card_To_Cable_Sat
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Connecting Tuner Card To Cable Sat - MythTV
<Jay2k1> :)
<mcl0vin> good morning everyone
<mcl0vin> i have a quick question
<mcl0vin> i have mounted a new 80GB HDD to my mythbuntu at '/storage', i would like to use it for LiveTV, and Recordings...i don't know how to do that! can someone please show me how?
<rhpot1991> mcl0vin: you need to set it up as a storage group, in mythtv-setup
<mcl0vin> rhpot1991: so i just mkdir /storage/livetv and put that path instead of /var/lib/mythtv/livetv for example
<rhpot1991> mcl0vin: yep
<Keithamus2> Has anyone got surround sound working in Mythbuntu? I'm suing nvidia chipset with 3 3.5mm jacks.
<Jay2k1> well, yes but using spdif
<rhpot1991> same here with spdif and/or hdmi
<Keithamus> damn. 3 jacks seems to be a pain
<Zinn> Keithamus: Please watch your language.
<Keithamus> oop sorry
<Keithamus> would either of you recommend your speakers to me then?
<Jay2k1> it's rather about the receiver/amp than speakers
<Jay2k1> it needs to have the ability to decode digital sound, like dolby digital or dts
<Keithamus> k
<Keithamus> well I guess I'm off to work this stuff out
<Keithamus> cheers
<Keithamus> cya
<mcl0vin> anyone here got their Huappage WinTV-HVR-1600 remote working in Karmic?
<recsa> i ended buying a NOVA XDDD but can try to help you
<recsa> exactly where are you at?
<mcl0vin> recsa: i have the card working fine, except that i can't get the remote to work at all
<mcl0vin> :(
<recsa> tpe cat /proc/bus/input/devices | grep ir
<recsa> *type
<Jay2k1> grep -i ir
<Jay2k1> makes it case insensitive
<Jay2k1> otherwise things like "IR receiver" are not matched
<recsa> g
<recsa> g point
<recsa> funny i have managed to make my myth spit the sound thru HDMI, but now i cant hear the youtube videos :P
<mcl0vin> http://pastebin.com/2gwTSYxK
<Jay2k1> humm, i fear he has the same problem as you had recsa
<recsa> mclovin .... i cant help you anymore, you have the same problem i had with my HVR-1100
<mcl0vin> hahahah
<recsa> yep, i had to buy a new card, for any reason ubuntu is not recognizing our cards
<Jay2k1> rather the IR inputs of them
<recsa> yep
<recsa> only IR inputs, cos video works perfectly
<mcl0vin> video work perfect
<recsa> i switched to NOVA-T 500 and worked out of the box, more or less
<recsa> but if you manage to make the 1600 work ... please come and share it
<recsa> is it even possible to direct the sound from a youtube video to the HDMI output?
<recsa> mmmm gonna ask for help to the all mighty reboot
<recsa> cyl
<mcl0vin> from what i read cx18  was fixed in 2.6.32
<JT|work> you guys wouldn't happen to know if a hauppauge PVR-150 remote control works with a homebrew serial receiver?
<JT|work> I know that the infrared receiver with that card can only decode signals from it's own remote, I wonder if it works the other way around too
<st8ofmi9d> Does anyone have problems with their MythTV frontends overheating? I've been having trouble with a Dell Zino but I just noticed the same problem when using one of my laptops. At least I think it's overheating. After some time the video gets very choppy and seems to only get better after I let the machine cool off.
<JT|work> I run a big machine that's a frontend and backend, can't help you there buddy
<mrand> st8ofmi9d: it should not be possible to overheat a machine that is not overclocked, assuming the fans and heatsinks are not completely covered in dust.  You can probably double check that by installing some temperature monitors.  Usually machines will either slow down or shut down if they overheat.  Check the frontend logs and see what it says when the video gets choppy.
<st8ofmi9d> mrand: Thank you. I was disconnected so I only saw your one message. Maybe overheating isn't the right word. Maybe it's just getting hot enough to slow down the CPU which causes the playback to get choppy.
<st8ofmi9d> Is the log that I should look at /var/log/mythtv/
<mrand> st8ofmi9d: yes, /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-22
<st8ofmi9d> mrand: I got a prebuffering pause when is started to flicker. Would that be due to teh CPU slowing down due to heat?
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, is your backend/frontend the same machine?
<tgm4883> I think that is usually the frontend can't get data quick enough
<st8ofmi9d> tgm4883: No, I have a dedicated backend and it's gigabit ethernet
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, odd
<JT|work> tgm4883: if the system is overheating I'd check the cpu info
<JT|work> see if it's underclocking itself
<JT|work> cat /proc/cpuinfo when it's running choppy
<JT|work> it'll tell you the chip's speed
<tgm4883> JT|work, I assume you are talking to st8ofmi9d
<tgm4883> but yea, I concur
<st8ofmi9d> JT|work: and tgm4883: Thanks! I'll investigate. It happened to my Zino last night and I have the table-top top off and a fan blowing mid-speed directly on it.
<JT|work> oh yeah, lol
<JT|work> both you guys have 8s in your nick I guess
<qwebirc76513> I have digital cable, what should I look for in a capture card?
<st8ofmi9d> qwebirc76513: As a newbie I'd say cable card support...but I don't know poop.
<st8ofmi9d> qwebirc76513: What signal are you trying to bring in? ATSC..should be good. WAM...all depends upon what your provider is sending out.
<st8ofmi9d> Clear QAM is disappearing. it's the biggest fear that i have
<qwebirc76513> Do most capture cards have coax? I think Cox is probably ATSC...
<st8ofmi9d> ATSC is over the air (OTA)
<st8ofmi9d> Cable companies are QAM...most are now or moving to encrypted QAM
<st8ofmi9d> In my limited understanding....the only way to get cable that is not clear QAM is using a tuner card that has cable card support
<st8ofmi9d> I beleive that silicon dust is planning one soon.
<qwebirc76513> I see
<st8ofmi9d> qwebirc76513: Go to http://www.silicondust.com then click on resource/tv channels and it will show you what is currently available in your area through clear QAM (or ATSC if you do antenna)
<Zinn> [www.silicondust.com] Silicondust
<st8ofmi9d> Are you in the Us (I assumed that)
<qwebirc76513> Yes
<st8ofmi9d> qwebirc76513: As i said earlier, I'm a newbie..I've been trolling these IRCs for a while and getting info from the great people that help out. Please don't consider what I say as a final word but more so my experience. Clear QAm is likely to dissapear all together soon and I don't like it...not one bit.
<st8ofmi9d> Are you close enough to a city where you can get OTA signal?  Go to http://www.antennasdirect.com/ and use their tool to see what channels you can bring in for fre is you get a antenna.
<Zinn> [www.antennasdirect.com] Antennas Direct | Your TV and HDTV Antenna Source
<st8ofmi9d> I used to be within reach of OTA signals. It was GREAT> Free HD content. Sure, there was no cable content...but free HD content from local providers was a reall plus
<st8ofmi9d> If you are too far way and only need local channels, ask about their antenna service. My understanding is that they are required to offer it (at around $14/month) and that mean local cable (including HD) for taht price.
<st8ofmi9d> qwebirc76513: I'm just opposed to paying $100+ for cable content when I barely watch TV. Call me cheap, but $85+ a onth ad up to real money in the long run
<mcl0vin> guys any luck with the Hauppage WinTV-HVR-1600 remote and ubuntu 9.10
<mcl0vin> hmmm this is the 3rd time my mythtv box freez
<mcl0vin> the HDD LED stay steady and i am forced to power it down then back up
<dkam> Hey guys - in upgrading from mythbuntu 9.10/mythtv 0.22 - to mythbuntu 10.04, do I first need to upgrade mythtv, or is that included in the 10.04 upgrade?
<squish102> dkam i went from 9.04 to 10.04 and mythtv seemed to upgrade
<squish102> i went to 0.23-fixes
<dkam> Thanks
<mcl0vin> good morning , anyone here
<mcl0vin> there is over 52 users , but barely anyone answer here !
<tgm4883> mcl0vin, that is how IRC genereally works
<mrand> mcl0vin: That's why mailing lists and forums are better for support.
<recsa> Hi
<recsa> still stuck on same problem, cant make browser's sound to go through the HDMI output, livetv and recorded videos are ok, but browser sound (youtube and such) doesnt, any idea what should i check?
<kilmarnock> mythbackend fails to start
<kilmarnock> "Cannot locate your home directory. Please set the environment variable HOME"
<kilmarnock> what can I do?
<kilmarnock> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<kilmarnock> I tried to do "export HOME=/root" in the init script, but it does not react to it
<tgm4883> kilmarnock, why would HOME=/root?
<kilmarnock> because it says: Using configuration directory = /.mythtv
<kilmarnock> btw HOME=/root/.mythtv  is not recognized either
<tgm4883>  / does not equal /root
<recsa> kilmar, when it says /.mythtv it means /home/user/.mythtv
<tgm4883> recsa, well it should be looking for it at /home/user/.mythtv, not /.mythtv
<kilmarnock> if I export /home/mythtv, the answer is still
<kilmarnock> 2010-05-23 00:09:56.483 Using runtime prefix = /usr
<kilmarnock> 2010-05-23 00:09:56.484 Using configuration directory = /.mythtv
<kilmarnock> 2010-05-23 00:09:56.484 Cannot locate your home directory. Please set the environment variable HOME
<tgm4883> I think the issue is that it is actually looking for $VARIABLE/.mythtv, and for some reason $VARIABLE is blank
<tgm4883> i've seen this issue in the forums, but haven't had a chance to look it up yet
<tgm4883> kilmarnock, is this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<kilmarnock> recsa, the output from command line as root is: Using config dir = /root/.mythtv
<kilmarnock> this happend after an upgrade
<tgm4883> kilmarnock, what is your username?
<kilmarnock> homer
<kilmarnock> root
<recsa> did you install as root?
<kilmarnock> root because the init script gets executed as root
<tgm4883> then try setting HOME as /home/homer
<recsa> omg omg, think i have fixed my HDMI prob, brb rebooting
<kilmarnock> it does not react to the export HOME=whatever. At least not in the log. tried /home/mythtv, /root. tried setting user in /etc/default/mythtv-backend
<tgm4883> kilmarnock, i'm assuming that if you do 'env' it does show what you set HOME as?
<kilmarnock> root in the root shell, /home/homer in the user shell
<tgm4883> how are you trying to start the backend?
<kilmarnock> if I start the backend from a root shell via "mythbackend", it works
<kilmarnock> What does not work is the /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend script
<kilmarnock> su mythtv -c "mythbackend" also does the job
<kilmarnock> I do not understand the init.d script at all
<tgm4883> kilmarnock, this is on 10.04?
<kilmarnock> yes, since two hours. the problem arrived in karmic
<tgm4883> hmm, ok
<tgm4883> I don't think it will help, but could you try 'sudo service mythbackend start'
<kilmarnock> does not help
<tgm4883> You say this started on karmic?
<kilmarnock> yes, after an upgrade
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what version of mythtv-backend are you running?
<kilmarnock> 0.23.0+fixes24710-0ubuntu2
<tgm4883> alright, let me see if I can break mine then
<kilmarnock> DONT! YOU LOOSE YOUR TV!
<tgm4883> kilmarnock, or I could revert my package?
<tgm4883> but since I plan on reinstalling anyway today, it shouldn't be that much of an issue
<kilmarnock> hm. you want to go to 10.4 now?
<tgm4883> yea, I was planning on doing that, and installing a solid state drive as well
<kilmarnock> took me hours@124kbps
<tgm4883> well A) I have a faster connection than that, and B) I am doing a fresh install of 10.04
<kilmarnock> I assume it will work on a fresh install
<tgm4883> well i'm upgrading my 9.10 machine to that mythbackend version
<tgm4883> so we will se
<tgm4883> see
<kilmarnock> all right, thats how it happend to me.
<kilmarnock> say good bye to your good old TV then
<tgm4883> kilmarnock, you don't need to be so dramatic
<kilmarnock> I do not understand why the backend does not get passed the HOME
<squish102> does anyone use mythbuntu with hdmi and 5.1 audio?
<squish102> my question is how difficult is it to set up?
<tgm4883> squish102, I think recsa was just in here talking about that
<tgm4883> he is supposedly rebooting right now
<tgm4883> kilmarnock, is this a mythbuntu install, or a Ubuntu+mythtv install?
<kilmarnock> ubuntu+mythtv
<tgm4883> hmm, ok
<squish102> tgm4883 i'll wait for him to come back
<tgm4883> kilmarnock, ii  mythtv-backend         0.23.0+fixes24755-0ubu A personal video recorder application (server)
<tgm4883> thomas@ares:~$ sudo service mythtv-backend status
<tgm4883> mythtv-backend start/running, process 28490
<kilmarnock> thats fast
<kilmarnock> is it running?
<tgm4883> it says it is
<tgm4883> I can access mythweb
<kilmarnock> the process ID is no proof
 * tgm4883 sighs
<kilmarnock> why do you have another fixes version
<tgm4883> probably because I just upgraded and have a new package that was just built?
<tgm4883> I could check why if you really want me to
<kilmarnock> nono, dont worry about tha
<kilmarnock> t
<tgm4883> just checked LiveTV works for me
<kilmarnock> perhaps you could give me your init script
<tgm4883> so the backend is running, just like upstart said it was
<tgm4883> and I'm on that build, on my 9.10 machine
<tgm4883> so you could try upgrading to the latest and see if that fixes it for you
<kilmarnock> there is no newer version in the repo for me?
<tgm4883> kilmarnock, what is the output of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-repos.list'
<tgm4883> use pastebin for htat
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<squish102> how can i tell if my recording has a 5.1 audio stream?
<kilmarnock> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<kilmarnock> it does not exits
<kilmarnock> I use  deb http://www.avenard.org/files/ubuntu-repos lucid release
<Zinn> [www.avenard.org] Avenard's Ubuntu package repository
<tgm4883> kilmarnock, well then I can't help you if you aren't even using mythtv packages from the mythbuntu developers
<tgm4883> jya isn't around either
<tgm4883> my thoughts on it are either A) it's a problem with your setup, or B) it's a problem with jya's packages
<tgm4883> IDK though
<kilmarnock> IDK? Something like LMAA?
<tgm4883> i don't know
<kilmarnock> ah, thank you
<kilmarnock> where are the mythbuntu repos?
<tgm4883> !auto%
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<kilmarnock> jya is Mr. avenard ?
<tgm4883> kilmarnock, but I don't think it's trivial to revert back to these packages
<tgm4883> kilmarnock, yea
<kilmarnock> hm
<kilmarnock> tell him he destroyed my TV when he comes
<tgm4883> kilmarnock, again, I don't know if it's his packages, or something with your setup
<kilmarnock> no, its my fault
<kilmarnock> now it does it. Hack: I execute now "mythbackend --user mythtv &" instead of the startup script woodoo.
<kilmarnock> But thank you for your help anyway
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-23
<Guest32769> hi ! i have upgraded my mythbutu box to lucid and now video playback is broken
<Guest32769> when i select a video to play it starts, i.e. the screen goes black, and then mythfrontend seems to crash
<Guest32769> its unresponsive and i have to kill it
<mcl0vin> question: i have compiled lirc-0.8.7pre1 , but now i want to remove any trace of it how can i do that the safe way please?
<recsa> Hi
<recsa> could any1 address me on where to look at to solve this problem? My Mythbuntu seems to work great, but i cant play videos i just put a couple divx .avi files in /var/lib/mythtv/videos, scanned videos and they show up in frontend, but im unable to play them, pressing play does absolutely nothing, no error no play, just nothing, if i open them with mplayer from desktop they play perfectly. Any idea? thx a lot
<recsa> nvm, problem solved, uninstalled Miro and it is working
<recsa> mmmm how to get metadata for those videos (title, cover art, ....) its all full with "?"
<gregl> recsa, While in the video menu,high lite the video and hit the W key, if cover art is available and you have the files named correctly it will download the metadata..
<recsa> Yay gregl, thx a lot, it works awesome
<eintopf> mhh, in mythtv... is there a toggle key to switch between window and fullscreen mode?
<gregl> eintopf, No there isn't ,but if I recall there is a setting in the frontend..
<quentusrex> Anyone know what would cause random jitters when watching a 720p movie?
<quentusrex> some movies work just fine, others jitter a little, others jitter a lot.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-16
<Guest26957> hey guys im trying to setup a Hauppauge WinTV HVR-850 on ubuntu 11.04 and i have no idea how to get it working i know the card works cause it has been connected through tvtime has anyone had any luck using this card or can someone point me in the right direction
<Guest26957> hey guys im trying to setup a Hauppauge WinTV HVR-850 on ubuntu 11.04 and i have no idea how to get it working i know the card works cause it has been connected through tvtime has anyone had any luck using this card or can someone point me in the right direction
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-17
<dewman> tgm4883, is 24.1 getting pushed out to the repos soon? ;)
<dewman> tgm4883, disregard....I have had a few rum and cokes.... lol
<tgm4883> dewman, yep, should be in the repos already
<dewman> yeah, like i said, few rum and cokes.....always helps to check first before asking...hehehe
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I just installed the 11.04 version of Mythbuntu 64bit and on my tv when i tell it to select HD1080i output using the nvidia drivers the screen only displays in the center of the screen. how can i get it to calibrate and use the full screen
<tgm4883> lwizardl, what TV?
<lwizardl> Sylvania 6842PEM
<lwizardl> its a Plasma EDTV max displays are 720p or 1080i
<tgm4883> lwizardl, how do you have the mythbox hooked up to it?
<lwizardl> from the round multi connector to component video (looks like a s-video to rgb)
<tgm4883> Have you tried outputting at 852 x 480 pixel resolution
<lwizardl> doesn't show that resolution
<lwizardl> i get in my display options
<tgm4883> what does it give you with () x 480?
<lwizardl> 1024x768, 800x600, 720x480, 640x480, 400x300, 320x240, 320x200
<lwizardl> and none of those seem to be right
<tgm4883> hmm, not sure then
<lwizardl> think I should redo the install and select the 720 option ?
<lwizardl> and is there a generic usb ir dongle setting? i have a unknown brand model i was wanting to use for now
<lwizardl> http://wizardsarcade.com/images/RemoteDongles.jpg
<mycosys> lwizardl does your tv have hdmi?
<lwizardl> no
<mycosys> or dvi?
<mycosys> or vga?
<lwizardl> its about 3 years old or so
<lwizardl> nope
<mycosys> should have hdmi if it a 3yo plasma
<mycosys> i would check again
<lwizardl> component x2, composite x2, s-video x2
<lwizardl> trust me i know my tv
<mycosys> wow - that is crap
<lwizardl> doesn't even have a tv tunder in it
<mycosys> you ntsc or pal?
<lwizardl> ntsc
<mycosys> k, nv cards default to that
<mycosys> is the tv set to be the only display?
<lwizardl> yes
<mycosys> wow
<lwizardl> i have to use a lcd to setup the computer due to rolling screen but after the system restarted the lcd turns off and the tv only displays
<mycosys> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.09/README/chapter-16.html
<Zinn> [us.download.nvidia.com] Chapter 16. Configuring TV-Out
<lwizardl> this is the first and last sylvania tv i will ever own for sure
<mycosys> oh - disconnect the lcd to preserve ur sanity
<lwizardl> mycosys, did that after turning the system off
<lwizardl> and before restarting
<mycosys> set "tvstandard" "HD1080i"
<mycosys> as detailed in that link
<mycosys> is in xorg.conf
<mycosys> also add this to your ~/.xsessionrc
<mycosys> nvidia-settings -a [gpu:0]/TVFlickerFilter=1 -a [gpu:0]/TVOverScan=66
<mycosys> change the tv overscan setting to suit ur tv
<mycosys> u can figure out what is right with the nvidia settings gui
<mycosys> lwizardl:
<lwizardl> ok
<lwizardl> so don't edit the xorg.conf file just use that command ?
<lwizardl> i was just creating a backup of the conf file
<lwizardl> ?
<lwizardl> ok I had to retype the information so i didn't do all the caps to save time
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.com/MBJ51ecr
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] section "screen" identifier "default screen" defaultdepth 24 endsection - Pastebin.com
<mycosys> goes in the screen section of the xorg.conf
<mycosys>     Option         "TVStandard" "HD576i"
<mycosys> worth noting "    Option         "Coolbits" "1" " lets you under/overclock
<mycosys> gotta go feed the dogs - bbl
<mycosys> lwizardl:
<lwizardl> k
<lwizardl> lol
<lwizardl> ok it filled about 90% of the screen
<lwizardl> but now its rolling
<lwizardl> ok what ever the display is during the main boot screen (the standard linux boot screen has install, try, test memory, etc) uses for the resolution that fills like 90% of then screen
<lwizardl> redoing the install again
<lwizardl> and selected the 720p option
<qwebirc22613> hi just installed 11.04 and cant connect to database, tried the troubleshooting page and reset password and checked groups.
<qwebirc22613> no luck, what else is there
<qwebirc22613> bump
<dewman> I dont think a bump is going to help on irc.
<rhpot1991> nope not at all
<dewman> ;)
<tmkt> 0.24.1 available via repos yet?
<tmkt> nm.
<tmkt> actually..no nm...installed the most recent mythbuntu-repos
<tmkt> and dpkg-reconfigure..and apt-get update..and still at 0.24.0
<hpeter> hi
<hpeter> are the "special" format options for 4k sectors still needed under ubuntu 11.04?
<rhpot1991> tmkt: if you are running repos then you will automagically get it from 0.24
<rhpot1991> it didn't require a scheema upgrade so there will not be a separate ppa location for it
<tgm4883> tmkt, I've updated the release page. I hope that makes it clear. http://www.mythbuntu.org/mythtv/0.24.1
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] MythTV 0.24.1 has been released | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> Note: may take 15 minutes to update
<tmkt> reading
<tmkt> ok..but I can't seem to upgrade to 24.1 ..apt-get update/upgrade gives me 0.24.0
<tmkt> did a dpkg-reconfigure and selected 0.24.x
<tgm4883> superm1, ping
<tgm4883> tmkt, looks like something fishy going on. I'll look into it
<tmkt> thanks
<sabhain> does a system need to be "up to date" in it's current release before upgrading to another release?
<rhpot1991> sabhain: it should be
<sabhain> rhpot1991: thanks.  May explain why my upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 punted early on last night.
<qwebirc14632> hi chat
<qwebirc14632> sorry for my broken english, i speak only italian
<qwebirc14632> not found upgrade mythtv 0.24.1 in maverick, but found in lucid. the website http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu/dists/maverick/ date last modified is 14 may!!!
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu/dists/maverick
<tgm4883> qwebirc14632, known issue, I'm looking into it
<qwebirc14632> thank you tgm4883
<tgm4883> qwebirc14632, should be fixed tonight
<qwebirc14632> i wait!! Thank you for work!
 * tgm4883 takes credit for superm1 fixing it
<tgm4883> yw
<superm1> hum, the maverick problem might be something different
<superm1> i fixed a master problem
<qwebirc14632> I thought it was more simple
<superm1> i think i see what the problem is
<superm1> it seems that mythtv/VERSION is overwritten in our build process and this is a new file used
<superm1> in 0.24.1 to identify the build
<qwebirc14632> complicated ...... greeting superm1!
<qwebirc14632> Good Night chat (in Italy is 23:05 pm) and GOOD WORK!!!!! Thank's for your time!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-18
<pladijs> I'm running xfce4, but i'm highly confused over how to configure what is started up. is that done through menus, and for the daring through ./cache/sessions? isn't there something more like .xinitrc? more generally i'd like to automatically start up my FE in a minimal wm which has 1/ a panel to start other programs and 2/ allows for multiple virtual desktops, such that i can run the FE automatically on the default one and easi
<pladijs> nm. changed the session in /etc/gdm/custom.conf to mysession, copied /usr/share/xsession/openbox.session to mysession.desktop, changed the exec line therein to my ~/.xinitrc, there i start openbox and anything else. joy
<qwebirc91145> hi can someone help with sound issue
<qwebirc91145> i have intel audio which appears to detected ok with lspci but no sound. out of ideas
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-19
<rickchristie1> hi i need some advice on channel scanning kaffiene gets great reception but myth is crap
<qwebirc68520> I am still using a CRT as my wife has little time for TV
<qwebirc68520> The problem I have is overscan. I have tried the setup in myth frontend and it
<qwebirc68520> does not seem to work as expected, is there a zoom feature on video card driver for nvidia
<qwebirc68520> does anyone know how to fix overscan issues. I have been trawling forums for ages trying different things wih no luck
<qwebirc68520> I tried usig the mythtv gui but although it does scale the image it does not offset the left corner
<mycosys> nvidia?
<qwebirc68520> yes nvidia proprietry
<mycosys> what output?
<qwebirc68520> tried nvidia-settings but no slider and tried the attributes but I get an error when I list then
<qwebirc68520> them
<mycosys> what output
<qwebirc68520> PALB TVOUT
<qwebirc68520> or TV-0
<qwebirc68520> with an CRT. My wife does not believe we need a widescreen yet
<mycosys> yeah
<mycosys> run nvidia-settings
<qwebirc68520> she thinks it may cause the kids to watch more tv
<mycosys> Nvifia linux Chapter 16. Configuring TV-Out
<mycosys> grrr
<qwebirc68520> nvidia-settings gui does not have the slider in the gui at lease that I can can see
<mycosys> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.09/README/chapter-16.html
<Zinn> [us.download.nvidia.com] Chapter 16. Configuring TV-Out
<mycosys> should be under tv-0
<qwebirc68520> looking at it now
<mycosys> the slider
<mycosys> but you only use that for figuring out which setting you need
<mycosys> you need to set tv standard in xorg.conf
<qwebirc68520> any idea why a get this error when running nvidia-settings -q all
<qwebirc68520> he program 'nvidia-settings' received an X Window System error. This probably reflects a bug in the program. The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.   (Details: serial 420 error_code 8 request_code 140 minor_code 4)   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<mycosys> you also need to add nividia settings to your .xsessionrc to set overscan and turn off powermiser and turn on flicker filter
<mycosys> no idea
<mycosys> i have 'nvidia-settings -a GPUOverclockingState=1 -a [gpu:0]/GPU2DClockFreqs=300,450 -a GPU3DClockFreqs=300,450 -a [gpu:0]/GPUPowerMizerMode=1 -a [gpu:0]/TVFlickerFilter=1 -a [gpu:0]/TVOverScan=66' in my xsessionrc but the first three are for underclocking it
<qwebirc68520> how do I turn off powermiser and what is it
<qwebirc68520> ignore that last question, I get it
<mycosys> yo9u will probably need to create ~/.xsessionrc
<qwebirc68520> does it need elevated priveledges
<mycosys> no
<qwebirc68520> I guess not, silly question its only a config file and not private key
<mycosys> is a user config, not a machine config is more the isuue lol
<mycosys> *issue
<qwebirc68520> just my luck cant paste to vnc session. some other bug
<mycosys> ew @ vnc
<mycosys> try winswitch / xpra
<mycosys> or plain ol x forwarding if thats ur preference
<qwebirc68520> no luck with scaling although the flicker filter works well
<qwebirc68520> text is silky smooth
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-20
<qwebirc68424> looking for good theme for old pal-b tv. any suggestions?
<mycosys> qwebirc68424: not many left
<mycosys> childish and mythcenter
<mycosys> even worse is havin a 576i widescreen lol
<z013dsf> any one using a HVR-2200
<z013dsf> just upgraded to 11.04 mythbuntu and hvr-2200 stopped working
<z013dsf> looks like the new driver needs new firmware however when I manually
<z013dsf> load the relavant firmware for Steve's site, it reports the file is found but is corrupted
<z013dsf>  had no such issues with 10.10
<z013dsf> exit
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-21
<Guinness2702> What's the easiest way to upgrade backend on a 10.04 server?  it supports protocol 56 (or something) but my desktop runs 11.04 and the frontend that installs with it supports protocol 63 - I don't want to do an OS upgrade on the server, just to get the right version :\
<Guinness2702> I'm probably gonna install mythbuntu next week, which I guess will have the same problem
<tgm4883> !repos | Guinness2702
<tgm4883> hmm, where is Zinn
<tgm4883> Guinness2702, http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<Guinness2702> Thanks!  I'll look at it :)
<dewman> the end of the world is near!!! LOL.....Give me all your hard drives!
<tgm4883> dewman, 23 hours 21 minutes on my clock
<dewman> tgm4883, so have you given everything away?? hehehe
<tgm4883> dewman, everything but this laptop
<tgm4883> i'm currently naked because I gave my clothes away too
<dewman> tgm4883, nice....so you must be sitting at starbucks
<dewman> hahahahahaha
<tgm4883> of course :)
<dewman> are they giving you doomsday coffee?
<dewman> a vente cup to hide....err....never mind...
<dewman> ok back to the bbq...
<dewman> ;)
<mrz80> Good [evening|morning|afternoon|whatever]
<Shadowex3> Anyone know what could cause mythbuntu to install successfully but then just stop forever at the "Mythbuntu ..." bootup screen?
<Shadowex3> Trying this on a Q9450 (stock) with a gtx 260 core 216 and 4x1tb samsung HDDs in case there's any compatibility issues
<mrz80> I hit that a time or two in my hit-your-head-against-the-desktop efforts to get my shiny hvr-2250 working.
<mrz80> I'd install a mythbuntu distro, reboot, and hang city
<Shadowex3> Yeha the aggravating thing is when i tap the power button to turn off again it suddenly starts the dots doing the loading animation
<mrz80> In my particular case it turned out to be either a corrupt iso image or a flawed cd-r burn  (that'll teach me to check the md5 sum)
<Shadowex3> Hmm... i could try reburning, I figured a flawed cd wouldnt install properly though.
<mrz80> Then I started running into flakiness in 11.04 not recognizing/working with nvidia video.
<mrz80> Finally I dl'ed a 10.04 image, installed that, then upgraded it up to 0.24.1.  That seems to be working fine.
<Shadowex3> lol
<Shadowex3> Well that's worth a shot, I remember ubuntu 11.04 drove me to debian so...
<mrz80> Just finished installing the latest/greatest saa7164 drivers, and the durn thing now sees both analog and both digital tuners on the 2250 card.  Happiness is.
<Shadowex3> Why 10.04 and not 10.10?
<mrz80> I had to install 11.04 on my test machine at work because a user was complaining about vpn client issues.  Blech.  I"m sticking with 10.04 'til the support stops.
<mrz80> 10.10 uses a 2.6.35 kernel, under which you cannot compile the saa7164 drivers
<mrz80> (at least, that's what I deduce from the reams of forum exchanges I waded through over the last three weeks!)
<mrz80> 10.04 uses 2.6.32.  The drivers compile fine under that kernel.  I look to be putting my myth box back into production by the end of the weekend, which will get me major Wife Points (tm) :)
<mrz80> All RIGHT... card recognized, tuners configured, channelscans done, mythfilldatabase running.  YEAH
<Shadowex3> Alright thats a wierd one, out of curiosity i tried ctrl+alt+del at the hung screen and got an instant response (reboot)
<mrz80> That *is* odd.
<mrz80> brb
<Shadowex3> well i've had stranger before, lets give 10.04 a shot.
<Hoochster> Hello, I just installed Mythbuntu 11.04 on new hardware mind you, but am fighting getting audio to output via nvidia hdmi, which seems to be an issue from what I gather heh
<Shadowex3> It's linux, anything too fancy can have problems >P
<Shadowex3> oh this is a riot
<Hoochster> :)
<Shadowex3> i can boot a liveCD just fine with no errors or issues but i cant install lol
<Hoochster> lmao, Linux is pretty friendly on hardware heh
<Hoochster> but newest OS is usually a fun one
<Shadowex3> depends
<Shadowex3> yeah ubuntu 11.04 drove me to debian
<Hoochster> I used to be Debian tried and true but just don't have the time anymore heh so I pretty much run Ubuntu on everything
<Shadowex3> well for a while ubuntu was the It Just Works linux OS
<Hoochster> but ya I really don't want to downgrade this heh but at least I haven't put a lot of work into the software yet
<mrz80> It Just Works, unless you're doing music-related audio stuff.   Then it was It Just Doesn'tWork (courtesy PulseAudio :) )
<Shadowex3> yeah you can thank Mark "My Way" for that
<mrz80> Ok, time to shut down the myth box and crawl off in the general direction of bed.  l8r
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I am looking for some help with setting up my system for mythbuntu on my display
<lwizardl> what is the default resolution that the system uses for the installer ?
<rileyp> does jamu run automaticly in myth 0.24 or do i need to add a cron job?
<qwebirc61172> hi chat
<qwebirc61172> not found upgrade mythtv 0.24.1 in mythbuntu 10.10! Can you help me?
<tgm4883> qwebirc61172, what version are you currently running?
<tgm4883> can you run 'dpkg -l mythtv-frontend'
<qwebirc61172> thank's tgm4883, one moment.....
<qwebirc61172> tgm4883: 2:0.24.0+fixes.20110514.8
<tgm4883> qwebirc61172, ok so a little explaination
<tgm4883> MythTV only has a single branch for 0.24 that they commit fixes to. 0.24.1 is just a bug fix release, so that means that 0.24.1 is just a snapshot in time of the 0.24 branch
<tgm4883> The mythbuntu-repos provide daily builds when there are changes in that branch. since you are already using the 20110514 build, you are already using 0.24.1
<tgm4883> even though it says 0.24.0
<tgm4883> There aren't many fixes that get commited to 0.24 anymore, but when another one gets committed then we will have another build that day
<tgm4883> and it will say 0.24.1. But just realize that 0.24.1 is a snapshot from the 0.24 branch, and if you are running mythbuntu-repos and getting 0.24 fixes, you already are getting snapshot builds from that branch
<qwebirc61172> tgm4883: but in mythbuntu 10.04 my version is : 2:0.24.0+fixes.20110517.3
<tgm4883> qwebirc61172, hmm, just a sec
<qwebirc61172> tgm4883: i watch "http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu/dists/maverick/". data set to 14 may, while for lucid is 17 may.....
<tgm4883> qwebirc61172, your right, 20110517 is the latest build. Everything that I said above still applies, but it looks like there was an issue with the builds for maverick and oneric. I'll look into it. You are likely missing 2-3 commits
<tgm4883> qwebirc61172, also, the date is less important. The more important part is the git commit
<tgm4883> ie 347cd24
<tgm4883> I'll see if I can fix these other two builds, they will have a newer date but will have the same git commit version
<qwebirc61172> ok, still waiting. thank's for your time and your work!!!!!!!!!!!
<lwizardl> ok so I have a Kworld ATSC110 card that I am trying to get working for Cable tv and then OTA. anyone here use these cards before and would be able to help me out
<tgm4883> lwizardl, I haven't used it, but does it work outside of MythTV?
<lwizardl> tgm4883, not yet system just got installed. and the last times I used this card there was problems needing a dvb driver/firmware file but all the links about it seem dead now
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> lwizardl, did you see http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/KWorld_ATSC_110
<lwizardl> hmm
<lwizardl> after i do system system updates I think I will try them again
<tgm4883> ok
<lwizardl> I had the system installed last night and it was finding no channels. so I reinstalled the system today, doing the updates, etc first then configuring the hardware in mythtv to see if that fixes my issue
<lwizardl> if I can not get this card to work for my service. What would be a good and cheap card to get so that I could record HD and SD digital content from both my Comcast cable and OTA antenna
<tgm4883> lwizardl, depending on your location, the comcast might give you some trouble
<lwizardl> michigan
<lwizardl> my cable hd box is a pace rng110
<lwizardl> but i can easy get back a dct6200 motorolla
<lwizardl> and my firewire ports are enabled
<tgm4883> lwizardl, it has more to do with how the local CC has flagged the channels
<tgm4883> what is marked copy freely vs what isn't
<lwizardl> yeah the 5c
<lwizardl> ok i did the dmesg like on the wiki page and it auto detected the cards just like on that page
<tgm4883> lwizardl, did you load the firmware?
<lwizardl> i ran the command dmesg and it found the card
<lwizardl> that was all so far
<lwizardl> because how it sounds was to only do the manual part if not autodetected
<tgm4883> lwizardl, so it looks like you have the drivers, but I think you still need to have the firmware
<lwizardl> k
<sailerboy> sup
<sailerboy> i'm trying to install mythtv on an ATI graphics card
<sailerboy> and when i start X, all i see is a pink bar at the top
<lwizardl> tgm4883, what setting should i use for the card. analog v4l ? or mjpeg card ?
<tgm4883> lwizardl, probably analog v4l and dvb
<sailerboy> i'm using the propietary graphics drivers
<sailerboy> anyone have any ideas?
<sailerboy> actually, i can't even start X
<sailerboy> it just gets that way on the mythbuntu loading screen
<lwizardl> ok seems taking longer to scan
<lwizardl> ok no channels found again
<lwizardl> where would i find the kernal source
<tgm4883> IIRC, apt-get linux-source
<sailerboy> ok, i fixed it
<sailerboy> hey, can anyone help me with database config?
<lwizardl> ok just did the apt-get install linux-source and waiting for that to finish
<lwizardl> because i found the /usr/src/linux-headers-2..38-8Documentation/ but no directory called dvb inside
<lwizardl> hopefully that works
<sailerboy> hello?
<sailerboy> why doesn't my database set up automatically
<sailerboy> hello?
<sailerboy> whenever i first start mythtv frontend
<sailerboy> it goes into database configuration?
<sailerboy> what settings do i use?
<tgm4883> sailerboy, how did you install?
<tgm4883> and what version
<tgm4883> and what distro versin
<sailerboy> mythbuntu, 10.10
<tgm4883> what features did you select when installing
<sailerboy> um
<sailerboy> default
<sailerboy> for everything
<sailerboy> other than graphics card
<tgm4883> there are no defaults, lets try this
<tgm4883> what is the output of
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv-backend-master
<sailerboy> pastebin.com/77SG2fzD
<sailerboy> tgm4883, ^^
<sailerboy> should i reinstall it tgm4883 ?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> did you go through mythtv-setup?
<sailerboy> i think so
<sailerboy> this is the first thing in mythtv-setup
<sailerboy> i'll try again
<tgm4883> did you run mythtv-setup
<sailerboy> nope
<sailerboy> ok, i just did
<sailerboy> and on the mysql prompt, i see access denied
<sailerboy> i tried to change the password after it didn't work to my username and password
<sailerboy> i probably fucked something up right?
<sailerboy> so reinstall?
<tgm4883> sailerboy, OMG stop you don't need to reinstall
<tgm4883> sheesh
<sailerboy> lol
<sailerboy> ok
<tgm4883> where are you getting a mysql prompt?
<sailerboy> after i run mythtv setup
<sailerboy> it says unable to connect
<sailerboy> but it's using the wrong username and password
<sailerboy> i forget the right ones
<sailerboy> tgm4883, i've done so many things to fuck this up
<tgm4883> it should be using the mythtv user and a generated password
<tgm4883> which should be in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<tgm4883> if that doesn't work, we'll just reconfigure the mysql root pass, and reset the mythtv database
<sailerboy> that doesn't work
<sailerboy> how do i reconfigure the mysql root pass?
<tgm4883> dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<sailerboy> ok
<tgm4883> it should prompt you for a new root password
<sailerboy> nope
<tgm4883> ok try
<tgm4883> dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<sailerboy> 5.1?
<tgm4883> yea 5.1
<sailerboy> ok tgm4883, now waht
<tgm4883> yay zinn is back
<tgm4883> !mysql | sailerboy
<sailerboy> ?
<Zinn> Hi tgm4883, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<sailerboy> lol
<sailerboy> !mysql
<Zinn> sailerboy: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<tgm4883> there we go
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<tgm4883> sailerboy, so follow those last 2 steps
<sailerboy> tgm4883, so what should the database name be?
<tgm4883> mythconverg
<sailerboy> can i create any user?
<sailerboy> or should i use root?
<sailerboy> tgm4883, ?
<tgm4883> use mythtv
<sailerboy> tgm4883, i still get cannot login
<tgm4883> you went through all three steps?
<sailerboy> yes
<tgm4883> this is all on the same machine?
<tgm4883> or is the frontend remote?
<sailerboy> same machine
<sailerboy> ok
<sailerboy> what i just did
<sailerboy> is i just left everything blank
<sailerboy> and it went through without an error
<sailerboy> that bad?
<tgm4883> IDK, I've never tried that
<tgm4883> id try putting in something
<sailerboy> well
<tgm4883> or seeing if you can login from the cmd line
<sailerboy> says access denied
<sailerboy> when i try to login from command line
<sailerboy> ooh
<sailerboy> i used root
<sailerboy> and my root password
<sailerboy> and it worked
<sailerboy> yey
<sailerboy> thanks for your help tgm4883
<tgm4883> sailerboy, interesting
<tgm4883> does the mythconverg db exist?
<tgm4883> or the mythtv user in the db?
<sailerboy> idk
<sailerboy> it works
<sailerboy> i'm happy
<lwizardl> anyone here use an kworld atsc110 card and have a working system
<sailerboy> tgm4883, heh, i have another problem
<tgm4883> lwizardl, if you are just looking for the perl script you can get it here http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/dvb/get_dvb_firmware
<sailerboy> i was going through the setup, and now whenever i try to access a menu, it freezes
<sailerboy> tgm4883, how do i delete all the settings?
<tgm4883> all what settings?
<sailerboy> tgm4883, all the settings in the setup tab?
<sailerboy> i fucked something up there, and now it's not letting me get back to it
<tgm4883> if you are in the page, you would hit d and I think you can delete all
<sailerboy> tgm4883, i'm not in the page
<sailerboy> i'm just in the part where you can select general, appearance, etc
<sailerboy> and i can't get any further
<tgm4883> AFAIK, there isn't a way to reset those without resetting the whole DB
<sailerboy> how do i do that?
<tgm4883> probably something like
<tgm4883> apt-get purge mythtv-database
<tgm4883> followed by a db install
<sailerboy> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<sailerboy> still not working
<sailerboy> i think i need to clear the mythconverg database
<sailerboy> ah
<sailerboy> here we go
<sailerboy> now it's working
<sailerboy> tgm4883, what's us-cable vs hrc vs irc?
<tgm4883> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061102043027AAZ1ndE
<Zinn> [answers.yahoo.com] What does cable-std, cable-hrc, % cable -irc stand for? - Yahoo! Answers
<sailerboy> i'll google next time
<sailerboy> thanks
<sailerboy> tgm4883, i'm going through the setup guide
<sailerboy> is schedule direct worth registering for?
<tgm4883> are you in the US?
<sailerboy> yes
<tgm4883> I use it, it is pretty good listings
<tgm4883> and $20/year doesn't break the bank
<sailerboy> i'm a student :(
<sailerboy> i don't have 20 bucks a year to spare
<sailerboy> maybe later, i can convince my parents to let me
<sailerboy> (for them to pay for it)
<sailerboy> tgm4883, so i'm trying to do scan for channels
<sailerboy> but it says "Failed to open card"
<sailerboy> erm
<sailerboy> i changed the input from mpeg to v4l
<sailerboy> and it works now
<sailerboy> tgm4883, what's the best file system to store recordings on?
<mrand> sailerboy: ext4 and xfs are generally the most recommended one
<mrand> +s
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-22
<sailerboy> why won't watch tv work :(
<sailerboy> mrand, tgm4883 does this make sense to you? pastebin.com/Y01KnLxw
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] cabin - Pastebin.com
<qwebirc81323> tgm4883: good work, upgrade mythbuntu 10.10 now works!!!!!
<qwebirc81323> tgm4883: What was it?
<tgm4883> qwebirc81323, I forced a new build
<qwebirc81323> tgm4883: great's! good assistance!!! i'm happy! Good night (italy time is 01:49 am!!!!)
<Out_Cold> wow not too many people in here.. I have burned an image, twice now at different speeds and keep getting stuck on the install..
<Out_Cold> is there checksums?? I am not seeing any on the mthbuntu.org site?
<tgm4883> Out_Cold, http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-11.04-MD5SUMS
<tgm4883> under "Download Troubleshooting"
<Out_Cold> tgm4883: thanks ;)
<Out_Cold> i'll run the check, but i don't think that is my problem...
<Out_Cold> i may just try a usb install.. might do me more justice
<Out_Cold> ya, the hashes are the same :( I wonder if it's my install setup that's making it fail..
<adubz> dhclient does not work in mythbuntu 11.04
<adubz> anyone have a solution
<z013dsf> I listen to a number of podcasts. I would like to mythtv to subscribe to the podcasts and the server then sent out a rss feed. Is that possible
<sailerboy> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<qwebirc73387> hi chat
<qwebirc73387> i buy one Technisat Airstar 2 tv pci (DVB-T). Is a good card? know problem?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-14
<yuki-onna> i would like to know if there is a simple how to on installing myth tv  via command line from  start to finish, if anyone can get some answer.
 * Batshua drops a pin
<yuki-onna> if anything i have a question.  getting into a gui for setting up mythtv
<rhpot1991> yuki-onna: mythtv-setup
<yuki-onna> what after that, i did mythtv-setup.
<rhpot1991> you are done with setup
<rhpot1991> yuki-onna: what are you trying to do now?
<yuki-onna> setting up the channels and such, also maybe make it a front end if needed but able to make it a backend if i use my apple tv or something as a front end
<rhpot1991> channel setup is done in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> I
<rhpot1991> I'd recommend running a frontend on the same box as you get things setup
<rhpot1991> and then moving to additional frontends after that
<yuki-onna> gives me a gtk error about not being open the display
<yuki-onna> "xprop: unable to open display"
<rhpot1991> requires x
<yuki-onna> how do you install/get it?
<tgm4883> yuki-onna, I thought you said you already did mythtv-setup?
<yuki-onna> thought i did, but it was where i got stopped
<rhpot1991> how do you have an x-less install?
<yuki-onna> i idk
<tgm4883> are you physically at that machine or logged in via SSH?
<yuki-onna> at it
<rhpot1991> yuki-onna: so you have command line only?
<yuki-onna> yes
<yuki-onna> to sure why
<rhpot1991> by design or accident?
<tgm4883> yuki-onna, did you install Ubuntu or Mythbuntu?
<yuki-onna> mythubuntu
<tgm4883> what version?
<yuki-onna> i think 12.04?   forget the command to find out
<tgm4883> lsb_release -a
<yuki-onna> 12.04 lts codename precise
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, sounds like x crashed
<tgm4883> probably video drivers
<rhpot1991> yuki-onna: pastebin your /var/log/xorg.log file
 * rhpot1991 double checks that name
<rhpot1991> Xorg.0.log
<yuki-onna> can i get into it via os x terminal or such?
<yuki-onna> it also says there are updates forget how to do that
<rhpot1991> yuki-onna: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rhpot1991> then pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yuki-onna> paste.ubuntu.com/987572
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<rhpot1991> Fatal server error:
<rhpot1991> [    13.765] no screens found
<rhpot1991> [    13.765]
<rhpot1991> do you have it hooked up to a monitor?
<yuki-onna> yeah
<yuki-onna> my lcd tv via vga
<rhpot1991> yuki-onna: was the tv turned on when you booted?
<rhpot1991> try to restart and see if that helps, while the tv is left on
<yuki-onna> should have been
<yuki-onna> can try changing monitors too
<rhpot1991> if that doesn't work try another vga cable
<rhpot1991> some of them suck at sending signals back
<rhpot1991> or try hdmi or dvi
<rhpot1991> I get the same error if my receiver is not turned on and I boot
<rhpot1991> cause it tries to detect the monitor and gets no response
<yuki-onna> this computer lacks hdmi
<yuki-onna> now with the dvi -> hdmi adapter it says display not set
<noaXess> hey all..
<noaXess>  i use 0.24-fixes and the xml grabber tv_search_ch.. and have some character issues with äöü... if i run the xml grabber manually, the xml output seems correct and with this encoding: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>..
<noaXess> but in the mythtv database i see ü like für
<noaXess> instead of für
<noaXess> any hint/idea?
<yuki-onna> pre booting yields the same result cannot open
<yuki-onna> if i can get some solder and fix something i would be able to do a dvi connection on something.
<msaul> I have a question regarding error with JpegImagePlugin.py file for mytharchive, if anyone can help
<msaul> I get Line 425 in _save
<msaul> raise IOERROR "cannot write mode %s as JPEG" im.mode
<rhpot1991> yuki-onna: try a different cable first
<rhpot1991> the alternate is to create your xorg configuration yourself instead of letting it auto detect
<msaul> Sorry, not certain how X -configure relates to mytharchive (mythburn error)...
<msaul> unless that message is not for me :)
<yuki-onna> i did
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-15
<dubrun> Running Mythbuntu 12.04 and trying to get HDMI video working on an ASRock z68 w/ i5 2500k
<dubrun> installed it with a VGA connection but moved it out to my living room after i set it up, i'm betting that's the problem
<dubrun> but would love some troubleshooting help. I'm a linux n00b
<windbuntu> is this something i can download and install similar to ubuntu, but so that i can watch tv free?
<rhpot1991> windbuntu: if you have a tv source then sure (cable, antenna, etc)
<rhpot1991> and a tv tuner to capture said tv source
<windbuntu> i have cable tv
<windbuntu> i would like to get rid of it if i can get free tv
<windbuntu> i dont understand what mythbuntu actually is
<rhpot1991> windbuntu: http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<yuki-onna> rhpot1991:  so if i re-installed all the stuff again with a dvi connection it might make it work maybe?
<rhpot1991> yuki-onna: no need to reinstall
<rhpot1991> just swap cables and reboot
<yuki-onna> i changed vga cables
<rhpot1991> yuki-onna: no luck I take it?
<rhpot1991> try dvi then, or hdmi if you can
<yuki-onna> and tried a dvi-hdmi connector and no dice
<rhpot1991> converter might cause problems
<rhpot1991> if you aren't having any luck its possible your tv isn't sending that information
<rhpot1991> what model?
<yuki-onna> ummm
<yuki-onna> it is a homebrew pc but,  an asus m2nvp-vm board
<rhpot1991> nono, the tv
<yuki-onna> samsung tv of some sort
<yuki-onna> a 720p one, also tried my new monitor and it had  no luck
<yuki-onna> some acer thing with dvi (this machine), via, and hdmi
<rhpot1991> yuki-onna: if you can't get it to detect you will need to fill out /etc/X11/xorg.conf yourself
<rhpot1991> might be able to google something like xorg and your tv model and get a hit
<yuki-onna> how do i do that
<yuki-onna> hmmm
<yuki-onna> will  have to look
<yuki-onna> but of snow i am tired an need sleep
<rhpot1991> there is an nvidia config utility you can use, but you need to get a working x session first
<rhpot1991> might be able to just pick a resolution like 800x600, get it working, then use that
<rhpot1991> yuki-onna: throw together a forum post and you might get some better specifics in there
<rhpot1991> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<rhpot1991> make sure you include that error from your xorg log
<qwebirc49060> my dmesg gives this warning: (0) unknown ioctl on ctn91xx mpeg device (-2143521279)
<qwebirc49060> I could use some help connecting that ceton card to MythBuntu. Thanks
<qwebirc49060> my dmesg gives this warning: (0) unknown ioctl on ctn91xx mpeg device (-2143521279). Could this be why Mythbuntu cannot poll the device?
<qwebirc49060> Does anyone know if Mythbuntu will probe a Ceton Infinitv4 without a cable connection?
<qwebirc49060> Can someone help me add a ceton infinitv4 to mythbuntu's backend?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-16
 * mysteriousdarren is away: I maybe gone, but all is not lost. Well actually it is sorry. 
 * mysteriousdarren is back (gone 00:00:14)
<UForgotten> anyone have an hdhomerun who can the channel matching process?  info online seems to disagree
<UForgotten> I accidentally a word.  explain channel scan & matching process :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-17
<bobweaver> Hello there I am going to buy my 1st card for video capture card and would like to know thoughts on that I have read the wiki and seen the part "Hauppauge WinTV Go" are good ones if anyone has any ideas about maybe ones on newlogg or what ever that site is called. That would be awesome Thanks a bunch :)
<bobweaver> I am doing this too test the unity lens that I just found out about a couple days ago (which looks awesome)
<tgm4883> bobweaver, where do you live?
<tgm4883> US?
<bobweaver> yes sir
<tgm4883> do you have a cablebox?
<bobweaver> I have digital tv that is public that is it
<tgm4883> bobweaver, Most recommend the HD Homerun http://www.silicondust.com/products/hdhomerun/atsc/
<Zinn> [www.silicondust.com] HDHomeRun (US/CA) | Welcome to SiliconDust
<tgm4883> It was $69.99 on Woot last week :/
<bobweaver> what about anything that is less $
<bobweaver> just to hack at the unity lens and scope
<tgm4883> I have a http://www.pchdtv.com/hd_5500.html that works pretty good
<Zinn> [www.pchdtv.com] hd_5500
<tgm4883> it was abou $130 3-4 years ago when I bought it
<bobweaver> thanks a ton tgm4883  !
<tgm4883> I'd imagine it is less now
<tgm4883> bobweaver, yw
<UForgotten> I'm still trying to get said hdhomerun that I got from woot to work in live tv
<UForgotten> it plays sd channels just fine.  hd channels, crashes myth.  I can play hd channels in live tv on my pvr just fine tho.
<UForgotten> so, I guess I can't do much in terms of mapping, the mythfiilldb appears to have found xmltvids for most of the channels, but not the ones without labels
<bobweaver> ls
<rhpot1991> bobweaver: I'd get a hdhr prime if you are in a cable card friendly area
<rhpot1991> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HKIB6E/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=baablogicnet-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B004HKIB6E
<Zinn> [www.amazon.com] N/A
<bobweaver> thanks rhpot1991  !
<rhpot1991> most cable companies will give you your first cable card for free
<rhpot1991> but some like TWC put a broadcast flag on everything, so it wont do you much good in linux
<bobweaver> I see is there ways around that like with cloning mac address? Dont know if that is how it is all setup.
<yuki-onna> rhpot1991:  paste.ubuntu.com/991793
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<rhpot1991> yuki-onna: still have the same " no screens found" error
<yuki-onna> i don't have another monitor wit dvi to test it with is the problem
<rhpot1991> yuki-onna: so it could be any one of these: cable, video card, monitor
<rhpot1991> if you can't work it out in the end you will need to specify the settings instead of letting it auto detect
<yuki-onna> i have on board video on this thing, monitor wise i only have my tv and my new monitor which has some auto adjust feature or somethinbg
<yuki-onna> i tried different cables
<rhpot1991> yuki-onna: figure out your tv model and let me know
<yuki-onna> samsung ln32b540pbd
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-18
<yuki-onna> i think the problem for this was that my monitor (new one) and tv  gave up on looking for a signal too fast
<yuki-onna> i had fixed a monitor i had that blew a few capacitors that waits long enough for it to get a signal an mythtv seems to be working so far
<yuki-onna> next hurdle is getting it to see my tv tuner ><
<yuki-onna> and let me get back to a thing so the front end doesn't crash]
<yuki-onna> gives me some dialog saying front end crashed and exit code 130
<yuki-onna> ok so now x windows is working, but, new thing trying to get the front end to not crash, while exiting with exit code 130
<yuki-onna> last problem as far i can see i have the tuner channels setup
<yuki-onna> i have the back end detectable address wise and such
<yuki-onna> but the frontend says the tuner is busy
<yuki-onna> the front end says the tuners on my hauppauge 1600 are not recording anything but the front end says they are busy anything i can do about freeing them up so i can do live tv?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-19
<hotmanta> Hello, I found a problem with mythbuntu AMD64 repos today, caused mythweb package removal, I had to install older mythweb manually to fix.
<tgm4883> hotmanta, thanks for the heads up, launchpad is backed up again so I'll need to halt the builds
<tgm4883> it should resolve itself in about 6 hours
<hotmanta> Thanks tgm4883 for your advice, I hope it doesn't cause too may problems for others.
<yuki-onna> how do i get the back end to release the tuner card so the front end can use it
<tgm4883> amejia, ping
<amejia> tgm4883: pong
<tgm4883> amejia, sorry to bug you, but you're more familiar with the packaging than I am
<tgm4883> so you know why we aren't building for arm?
<tgm4883> superm1, and Daviey don't seem to be around
<amejia> tgm4883: just checked debian/control file
<amejia> tgm4883: we don't block builds for arm
<amejia> tgm4883: actually, mythtv is building on arm https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_text=mythtv&build_state=all
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Builds : Ubuntu
<amejia> tgm4883: or do you mean some other builds?
<tgm4883> amejia, hmm
<tgm4883> well I was talking about on the PPA
<tgm4883> but it's the same packaging
<tgm4883> and looking at https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Builds : 0.25 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<tgm4883> that's only building for amd64 and i386
<amejia> tgm4883: ah yes, now i recall that the PPAs never build for arm anyway
<amejia> tgm4883: it's nothing wrong with the packaging or mythtv, that's just the way the PPAs are configured
<tgm4883> amejia, did that get turned off? I thought we had built for that previously on PPA's
<amejia> tgm4883: i'm not sure, at least in the case with xbmc, there were never any arm builds in the PPAs
<tgm4883> amejia, actually looking back at it I'm thinking of LPIA
<amejia> tgm4883: i believe ubuntu discontinued lpia some releases ago
<tgm4883> yea they did
<tgm4883> amejia, weird that you cannot build arm on a PPA. They have build servers for it
<tgm4883> !buildqueue
<Zinn> https://launchpad.net/builders
<tgm4883> maybe just for the regular archive
<amejia> tgm4883: maybe
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-20
<superm1> amejia: we dont' build arm on PPA, need to get a special PPA for that
<superm1> btw, i started to look at that post of things to fix on the mailing list
<superm1> but didn't get enough time to sit down and address everything in it
<superm1> so it's pending
<cosmic> hi @ all
<dekarl> hi cosmic
<cosmic> I have  a new graphic card  Nvidia GT 520, since i have build in the card  and have conected the PC via HDMI Cable i have massiv problems . 1. My  Desktop doesnt fit on the TV anymore, second sound problems with game emulators. Is anyone so kind to give me hint how to get rid of my probs !?
<cosmic> hi dekarl
<dekarl> hmm. That sounds like a generic, non-mythbuntu specific, issue. You'll likely have more luck in a generic ubuntu channel.  (I have no expertise in that area myself)
<cosmic> thanks
<cosmic> yeah it is generic, but i hoped someone felt in the same isue as i
<dekarl> maybe. its never wrong to give it some time around here :)
<cosmic> how are you dekarl , were are you from ? may i ask ?
<cosmic> how do you use ur myth installation ?
<dekarl> i'm hailing from frankfurt/germany and using mythtv as it was designed (record everything I might want to watch, then watch as I got time for it)
<cosmic> Hey, fellow ... i was living in frankfurt for about 8 years and now i am back to the place i belong :)
<dekarl> Kassel?
<cosmic> is recording / watching the only aspect for you in using Myth ?
<cosmic> Kassel/Hessen
<dekarl> some videos/music/weather, but thats secondary
<cosmic> i see
<cosmic> DVB-T/-C/-S/-S2  ??
<dekarl> C, T, shoutcast and hopefully soon http live streams (aka iPad/iPhone stations)
<cosmic> was meinst
<cosmic> what do you mean with Iphone station ?
<dekarl> there are stations that put their live stream on the web as MPEG SPTS cut into segments and deliverd via http. that mode of transmission was designed by Apple for their iOS devices
<cosmic> ok , i see
<dekarl> basically it should be super simple to convert it back into one MPEG2 stream containing H.264 and AAC
<cosmic> which kind of "PC" do u use as frontend ?
<cosmic> basically, for sure ;)
<dekarl> one of the devs has the complete downloading and merging of chunks stuff written and "it plays", he's looking into wrapping it into a recorder (which would be cool for e.g. Nasa TV) it "just" needs some infrastucture to collect station urls
<dekarl> I use the backend (i3 or i5, don't know with a discrete nvidia card) or a netboot ION2
<dekarl> I had someone select "stuff that works with Linux/MythTV" for me. In return I'm looking after the software parts
<cosmic> backend/frontend  is the same "PC" ?
<dekarl> yes, one combined frontend/backend and a second (silent) remote boot frontend
<dekarl> what EPG source are you using?
<cosmic> ONLY EPG
<cosmic> I have to use DVB-S2 here in Kassel
<cosmic> that sucks
<cosmic> i used DVB-T in FFM it was awesome
<dekarl> But you get lots of channels via DVB-S2 (and the compression on DVB-T stinks)
<dekarl> if you are watching our public channels you can get some guide data at http://xmltv.spaetfruehstuecken.org/xmltv/ I'm working on it on and off as I got time.
<Zinn> [xmltv.spaetfruehstuecken.org] Egon zappt - Das Programmheft für den Videorecorder von heute
<dekarl> got to leave, see you around
<cosmic> see ya, thank you for chatting, have a nice day
<Twiggy2cents> When I boot my backend, I have mythfrontend.real--syslog local7  running and also mythfrontend --service.  This is headless, and I am pretty sure they arent set to start at boot.  Anyway, why is there two and what is the difference?
<tgm4883> Twiggy2cents, mythfrontend --service is the start script. mythfrontend.real is the actual mythfrontend binary
<tgm4883> you shouldn't need the frontend on a backend system
<Twiggy2cents> I am pretty sure when I upgraded the distro I chose backend only
<tgm4883> Twiggy2cents, can always apt-get remove it
<Twiggy2cents> Is there a way to just remove that?  It wants to remove mythtv as a whole
<tgm4883> apt-get remove mythtv-frontend
<Twiggy2cents> Also on another note.  My mythweb is really screwed up now.  I mentioned it in the users chan
<Twiggy2cents> tgm4883, that removes mythtv as a dependency
<tgm4883> Twiggy2cents, just the mythtv package right?
<Twiggy2cents> mythgallery mythmusic mythtv mythtv-frontend
<tgm4883> yea those should be fine
<tgm4883> it's not removing the backend
<Twiggy2cents> So is the mythtv package basically the list of what you need for mythtv or something?
<tgm4883> and the mythtv package should just be a metapackage
<tgm4883> it's installed if you said you want a BE/FE machine
<Twiggy2cents> Heh after removal those entries still show up in ps.  Should I just kill them and next time they wont be there?
<tgm4883> yea
<haux> I'm not really sure what MythTV is, but is mythbuntu an idea os for... a media computer mostly used for watching videos on a TV?
<haux> *ideal
<tgm4883> haux, do you have a tv tuner?
<haux> I do not. But I don't have cable/satellite either, so I wouldn't be using it as a DVR or anything like that.
<tgm4883> probably not the best solution for you then
<tgm4883> you will want something like XBMC
<Twiggy2cents> Okay, I have to go in a sec but since you are here....  Do you have any clue where to start troubleshooting mythweb when the only thing it loads is the main page, settings, videos, and listings.  Nothing else loads.  Not even the status page which if I understand correctly isnt even actually mythweb but is a redirect to the status page port
<haux> So I could pretty much just install xubuntu, and then install xbmc to handle all of the media watching?
<tgm4883> haux, yes
<tgm4883> Twiggy2cents, Anything in the mythweb logs?
<haux> I'll give that a try, thanks
<tgm4883> or apache logs
<Twiggy2cents> where is the mythweb log
<tgm4883> Twiggy2cents, also, I wasn't able to get the status page to load when I had a missing tuner (backend couldn't connect to it). Check the backend logs for any errors
<tgm4883> Twiggy2cents, the mythweb log is just in the apache logs
<tgm4883> /var/log/apache2/
<Twiggy2cents> gotcha
<tgm4883> so access.log and error.log
<Twiggy2cents> Okay let me check that, also I just saw this Expire autoexpire.cpp:161 (CalcParams) AutoExpire: Filesystem Info cache is empty, unable to calculate necessary parameters.   any idea on that
<Twiggy2cents> I think this computers usb bus is dying.  I have 3 usb tuners and theyo have issues on reboot or removal/reinsertion.  I have to start the computer with them unplugged then plug them in.  That is why I upgraded anyway.  At least I know it is my computer I guess
<Twiggy2cents> tgm4883, that was it..  I guess I need to get ahold of another computer.
<Twiggy2cents> Thanks!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-13
<Shadow__X> whats the current build for mythtv in the repo?
<Shadow__X> this is the version i am on http://pastebin.com/LGqZj671
<Shadow__X> v0.26.0-149-g5f45c0b
<Shadow__X> nvm i figured it out i disabled the update repo manually. After i enabled it again and ran apt-get update and then upgrade everything is working as expected
<dkeith> nting
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-17
<wangel> hello everyone.  I have a semi-noob question I think, heh
<wangel> I was running mythtv on stand alone box.  Both frontend/backend and I had a 2nd frontend.  I decided to go a bit more advanced.
<wangel> I built another computer to act as a standalone backend.  It's up and working, however ... I have 1 frontend streaming frmo it, and mythbackend is using 60% cpu in top
<wangel> is this normal?
<wangel> I can stop and restart mythbackend, and it will only use like 8% ... but it slowly seems to get worse?
<wangel> for reference, the old box was an E4300 cpu.  The new box is an amd X4 640
<wangel> 8 gigs of ram
<wangel> and I'm using an hdhomerun
<wangel> theo nly difference is the new backend doesn't have an nvidia card in it that's doing vpdau, but that should not matter?
<wangel> maybe that's not a noob question, lol
<wangel> hello all
<baggar11> I seem to be getting audio drift on 720p channels in mythbuntu 12.04. Where should I be looking to track that down?
<baggar11> It seems to drift after a couple minutes of viewing. If I pause and unpause, it syncs up again though
<baggar11> for another couple minutes...
<rhpot1991> baggar11: running autobuilds?
<baggar11> nope, stock install
<rhpot1991> baggar11: try that see if it helps
<baggar11> doesn't the autobuild update mythtv to 0.26?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ^ ?
<rhpot1991> .25, .26, and .27 I think
<rhpot1991> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-common/view/head:/repos.db
<rhpot1991> baggar11: http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<rhpot1991> if you are worried just backup your db first
<tgm4883> whats the question?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: what version of mythtv is available for autobuilds on 12.04
<rhpot1991> I think I got it already
<tgm4883> up to 0.27
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, that isn't a good link to look at though
<tgm4883> http://download.mythbuntu.org/repos/repos.db
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: our page needs to be updated then
<rhpot1991> thats where I found that, in the faqs
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, yea it does
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, fixed
<tgm4883> superm1, we do need to do an import of that file into -common though
<wangel> so I got a ... wierd one.  I just built a Backend only system.  AMD X4 6400, 8gigs of ram etc.  The system seems fine for awhile, but if I am using 1 frontend to watch tv, the cpu jumps to like 60+% .. if I attach another frontend, the cpu goes to 110% and more and the video is jerky.  I'm on a gig network, sata drives, using an hdhomerun.   I can stop and restart the mythbackend service, reattach the frontends and cpu usage is like 3% or
<wangel> X4 640 rather, sorry
<superm1> tgm4883: doesn't it download on demand?
<superm1> like when MCC is open
<tgm4883> superm1, it downloads when you refresh it, but I'm pretty sure it needs a valid starting point
<tgm4883> superm1, so if it doesn't have any values for raring, it will throw errors
<tgm4883> superm1, rather, we should just fix it to auto-download if the file doesn't already exist
<tgm4883> superm1, sound good?
<superm1> yeah that sounds good
<superm1> raring doesn't work for other reason too though :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-19
<qwebirc90251> hi
<qwebirc90251> i am looking for customization in mythbuntu for commercial user
<qwebirc90251> any halp ?
<qwebirc90251> any help ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-12
<djbeirut> after installing mythtv backend yesterday i am suffering from major packet loss on my vps. what can the reason be?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-13
<djbello1> can anybody help? I had Mythbuntu installed and had a specific background image set. I have now moved to regular Ubuntu-desktop, and I have plenty of problems with the desktop. I finally got the lightdm unity-greeter working, but the background image is always the one I had previously. And when I go into the settings panel and try to set a different image, nothing changes at all. It's driving me nuts. I've already gotten rid of all hi
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-14
<kichigai> Hello all. I'm trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04, but the network upgrade method leaves me in like a mid-version limbo because of some weird issues involving third party packages (I haven't added any repos, but I did enable the non-free stuff, like MP3).
<kichigai> Is it possible to leapfrog from 12.04 to 14.04 using the install DVD?
<tgm4883> kichigai: I usually recommend a backup/restore over an upgrade
<kichigai> tgm4883, how do I do that? I read up on how to backup my databases, but does that preserve my recording schedules, recoding data, etc?
<kichigai> My recording drives are external, so I'm not worried about that, but all the info about my recorded shows, etc.
<tgm4883> kichigai: Should just need to: Backup the DB, install fresh, restore DB, and as long as the storage is mounted in the same location it should pick all that back up
<tgm4883> kichigai: also backup any custom files you have (eg. lirc, etc)
<kichigai> tgm4883, well, fortunately the only ones of thsoe I've messed with was my Samba config, so I think that ought to be pretty easy to recreate.
<tgm4883> should be pretty easy then
<tgm4883> kichigai: oh, and when you reinstall, make the hostname and IP address the same
<tgm4883> save yourself some hastle there :)
<kichigai> I've got an assigned address for this sucker on DHCP, so that ought to be hard to screw up ;)
<kichigai> tgm4883, thanks for the help. That's exactly what I needed to know.
<hR13> Hi all, I have just installed 14.04 on a new disk inorder to upgrade my old 10.04.3 system, but my novo t-500 cards dont load, and i cant find any modules for it to load... have I missed something ?
<hR13> I had accidently got the card tinted, now its firmly attatched to the mobo and its visable :-)
<gedakc> psusi:  Hi Phillip :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-15
<jetwhiter> Hdhomerun-plus mythbuntu 14.04. Problems. AMD catalyst. Menu bar won't go away. Some options display blank unresponsive screen. Only fixed by using ctrl-alt-f4 then ctrl-alt-whatever instance mythbuntu is running. Biggest problem is heavy use of hdhomerun which kills the network. It don't stop even closing the front end.
<tgm4883> jetwhiter: why would it? The backend is what uses the tuners, not the frontends
<jetwhiter> Machine is front and backend. But setup to allow remote .
<tgm4883> still it's the backend that uses the tuners
<tgm4883> Menu bar is currently an issue being worked on. If you close and reopen the frontend it should go away
<jetwhiter> I agree but the heavy network traffic only appears after front end opens
<tgm4883> and you are sure it's going to the HDHR?
<qwebirc21548> hi
<qwebirc21548> I tried to install myubuntu on laptop acer aspire i5 with hard disk ssd and gives an error
<jetwhiter> Wonder if IP should by set to machine IP. Maybe allowing remote access causes it.
<jetwhiter> tgm4883: positive.
<qwebirc21548> Crashes the installation
<tgm4883> jetwhiter: what do you mean by "Machine IP", and how are you measuring traffic, and have you tried stopping the backend process and seeing if it continues to flood the network
<tgm4883> qwebirc21548: what error?
<qwebirc21548> Run in crash .
<jetwhiter> tgm4883: instead of local using actual IP in setup of front and backend. Its going through a powerline it's lights go intermittently red when it happens and all lights and router lights blink like crazy.
<qwebirc21548> Retrying and there placed all
<tgm4883> jetwhiter: and it never stops?
<jetwhiter> tgm4883: haven't tried killing backend. But it does start only when front end begins live tv. It does not stop after front end is closed.
<tgm4883> jetwhiter: you didn't say that earlier, but lets verify something. Do you have mythweb installed?
<jetwhiter> tgm4883: it stops when I restart the machine.
<tgm4883> jetwhiter: yea, that's not super helpful
<tgm4883> jetwhiter: Do you have mythweb installed?
<jetwhiter> tgm4883: not sure about mythweb. It was standard default install except for choosing allow remote frontends
<tgm4883> jetwhiter: what happens if you open a browser and go to the backend's IP address
<tgm4883> try also http://BACKENDIP/mythweb
<tgm4883> qwebirc21548: are you enabling VNC during install?
<qwebirc21548> yes
<tgm4883> qwebirc21548: don't do that, known issue.
<qwebirc21548> Ok, retrying without
<qwebirc21548> Solved without vnc
<qwebirc21548> thx
<qwebirc21548> bay
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-16
<GEE> Hello folks,  Will 0.27 run on Description: Ubuntu 12.10 - XBMCbuntu Release: 12.10 Codename: quantal
<superm1> GEE: quantal has reached EOL i think
<superm1> we still have builds available for it, but have stopped doing daily builds
<superm1> er well it should have, i'm not sure why it hasn't yet...
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<superm1> shows the status
<tgm4883> superm1: GEE we never had builds for 0.27 for 12.10
<GEE> That is what I am figuring out now with quantal
<superm1> oh yeah good point
<superm1> i should read the chart i posted more closely :)
<tgm4883> and it did stop building back in march
<tgm4883> so I'm not sure why the graphic is still showing supported
<tgm4883> I'll check that out
<tgm4883> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.26/+packages
<GEE> Seems to only pull .25.  Argggg Well I hate to try to fix what is not broken but I guess I have no choice.  I installed this for mainly XBMC and just regular OS when not watching the tube.
<GEE> This is why I was asking , unless I read this page wrong .... ??     http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/mythtv_0.27/quantal/main/base/mythtv-backend
<GEE> I'm trying to stay FAR away from any Ubuntu installs except for an  LTS due to a very buggy 13.10  install.  Way too many bugs in 13.10 for use as an HTPC .  Most all the bugs revolve around the HDMI and surround sound.
<GEE> tgm4883:  Thanks for the info.  I'll look into updating from Quantal and see what happens.  Maybe this version issue was the cause of the backend not talking properly to XBMC's Myth PVR
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-17
<hR13> hi I have a question about db restore. I have just installed 1404 mythbuntu and restored my old db from my previos 10.04.3 installatin, I used this command "./mythconverg_restore.pl --drop_database --create_database --directory /home/myth/MythTVDB.Backup/ --filename mythconverg-1264-20140517095458.sql.gz" do I need to do anything more before I start mythbackend ?
<patrickskillin> Good morning all
<patrickskillin> I'm having a permision problem on a mythbuntu VM
<patrickskillin> I'm trying to mount a cifs share from a mac server and I cannot get the mythtv backend to write to the mounted directory
<patrickskillin> any ideas?
<Jay2k1> can you be a bit more specific about "cannot get the backend to write there"?
<Jay2k1> i.e. error messages? something in the logs?
<patrickskillin> sure I mount a shared direcotry
<patrickskillin> then I've checked permision and its mythtv mythv
<Jay2k1> can you write there from the command line?
<Jay2k1> i.e. sudo -u mythtv touch /path/to/your/share/test.file
<patrickskillin> but when I configure the backend and set /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/TV as the default directory
<patrickskillin> it tells me it can not write the .test file
<patrickskillin> let me try that
<patrickskillin> that works
<Jay2k1> that is strange
<Jay2k1> is there anything related to that in the mythbackend logfile?
<patrickskillin> yes it cann't write to the directory
<Jay2k1> hmm, next thing i'd try would be mounting it somewhere else
<Jay2k1> i.e. mkdir /cifstest and mount it there
<Jay2k1> then try to set that as a path
<patrickskillin> i've tried mounting is a few different places same results
<patrickskillin> let me look at the permisions again
<Jay2k1> what confuses me the most is that via command line it works fine
<patrickskillin> drwxr-xr-x 2 mythtv mythtv 0 May 17 12:59 TV
<patrickskillin> there is the results from ls -l
<Jay2k1> well that looks correct... to completely rule out a (file system) permissions issue you could chmod a+w it
<patrickskillin> ok
<patrickskillin> let me try that
<Jay2k1> but i'm afraid that won't help...
<patrickskillin> ok
<patrickskillin> interesting, appears to be working now after a reboot
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-18
<kbidd> I'm having some issues with my new mythtv setup... I recently reinstalled with mythbuntu 14.04 (from 12.04 - I did a re-install rather than an update, but backed-up and restored my database before the reinstall).  Everything seems to be working normally (can watch TV and record fine, and my recordings all carried over from the old install), except that my auto-shutdown/resume isn't working anymore.  I use mythwelcome, and s
<kbidd> et the commands to /opt/setwakeup.sh and /opt/suspend.sh (my custom wakeup/suspend scripts), but they never seem to get called (they have a logging statement as the first line).  Also, mythwelcome reports "MythTV is idle", but never reports the "is idle and will shutdown it XX seconds" message it used to.
<kbidd> is there some obvious setting that I could have screwed up that would prevent the backend / mythwelcome from even attempting a shutdown?  I have the idle time set to 3 minutes, time to wait for recording set to 5 minutes, and wakeup before recordings set to 60 seconds (I suspend, not shut down)
<kbidd> just got help from mythtv-users --- someone suggested a cron job to restart the backend if there are no idle messages in the log, and mythshutdown --check returns 0
<Jay2k1> (that was me)
<kbidd> (thanks again :))
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-11
<sleezio> hello, just upgraded to mythbuntu 14.01(fresh install) and i noticed a couple of things aren't working, i'm not seeing channel icons in mythweb nor the program guide and in the mythbuntu control center, i get an error when i try to set a uer/password on mythweb
<sleezio> oops, 14.04
<sleezio> <backend>:6544/Guide/GetChannelIcon?ChanId=<chanid> just gives a blank page
<sleezio> but :6544/Channel/GetChannelInfoList?SourceID=1 shows me all the channel data, including a valid: <IconURL>wfna_gulf_shores.png</IconURL>
<sleezio> hmm...and something else i just noticed in mythweb, i tried to click on direct download of a file and i get: Not Found The requested URL /mythweb/mythweb.pl/pl/stream/1351/1431301474 was not found on this server.
<sven86> hello, i need some help on my mythbuntu backend
<sleezio> sven, if it's easy enough, i can try
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-14
<nos09> how to check if backend is running? if not how do i start it? frontend complains its not running.
<nos09> !help how to check if backend is running? if not how do i start it? frontend complains its not running.
<Zinn> !help how to check if backend is running? if not how do i start it? frontend complains its not running. For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-15
<qwebirc59437> hi there. i have mythbuntu control centre installed on ubuntu 15.04 but when i go to install primary backend it freezes at applying changes. can anyone help. thanks
<tgm4883> qwebirc59437: run mythbuntu-control-centre from the command line and pastebin any error messages
<qwebirc59437> be back in a minute
<qwebirc96668> hi there. i was on a minute ago abour ubuntu 15.04 and mythbuntu-control-centre.
<tgm4883> yep
<qwebirc96668> here is a copy of the terminal
<qwebirc96668> mark@mythtv-backend:~$ mythbuntu-control-centre Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done WARNING: Failed to set from config file. Setting defaults Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/configparser.py", line 1116, in _unify_values     sectiondict = self._sections[section] KeyError: 'General'  During handling of the above exception, another exc
<qwebirc96668> File "/usr/share/mythbuntu/plugins/python/mythbuntu-bare.py", line 85, in captureState     self.changes['serverip'] = self.config.get("General", "serverip")   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/configparser.py", line 754, in get     d = self._unify_values(section, vars)   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/configparser.py", line 1119, in _unify_values     raise NoSectionError(section) configparser.NoSectionError: No section: 'General' debco
<qwebirc96668>  /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied debconf: Unable to initialise frontend: Gnome debconf: (Can't locate Gtk2.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Gtk2 module) (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.20.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.20.2 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl5/5.20 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.20 /usr/share/perl/5.20 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /us
<qwebirc96668> 1.) debconf: falling back to frontend: Dialog
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<tgm4883> qwebirc96668: is this on Ubuntu with Unity?
<qwebirc96668> yeah
<qwebirc96668> here is the link http://pastebin.com/v7sgpGGb
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> qwebirc96668: try this
<tgm4883> close mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883> in a terminal type
<tgm4883> killall mcc-backend
<qwebirc96668> it is now closed
<tgm4883> and you did the killall command?
<qwebirc96668> i had already force quit
<tgm4883> mcc-backend is different, you need to run that command
<qwebirc96668> mcc-backend: no process found
<tgm4883> although I'm wondering if something got broken in the gnome version that ships with 15.04
<tgm4883> oh, sudo that process
<tgm4883> sudo killall mcc-backend
<qwebirc96668> mcc-backend: no process found
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so lets try this again
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-control-centre from the command l ine
<tgm4883> and pastebin any error messages
<qwebirc96668> its saying that primary backend is installed
<qwebirc96668> when i click system roles
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> in a terminal, do this
<tgm4883> "dpkg -l | grep myth"
<tgm4883> and pastebin the output
<qwebirc96668> http://pastebin.com/NYM3YvNq
<tgm4883> qwebirc96668: ok, so the master backend is installed
<tgm4883> I would recommend switching to the update repo
<tgm4883> there are a bunch of fixes in there, the mythtv you are running is pretty old
<tgm4883> almost 1 year of fixes
<qwebirc96668> i have installed front end and a few other things. i have paste bin those errors http://pastebin.com/X92tdCUy
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> the frontend was also installed, I see it in the previous pastebin
<tgm4883> it's possible all those errors are coming from -bare, but they appear to not stop it from installing
<qwebirc96668> was it. i have tick all the repositories
<tgm4883> try this
<tgm4883> close mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883> from a terminal do
<tgm4883> 'sudo apt-get remove mythbuntu-bare-client'
<tgm4883> then try opening mythbuntu-control-centre again and seeing if you still get a bunch of errors
<qwebirc96668> (standard_in) 1: syntax error /var/lib/dpkg/info/mythbuntu-bare-client.postrm: 11: [: Illegal number:
<tgm4883> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/mythbuntu-bare-client.postrm
<qwebirc96668> no errors doing that
<tgm4883> ok, lets try this
<tgm4883> sudo apt-get -f install
<tgm4883> and see what it wants to do before you say yes
<qwebirc96668> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 8 not to upgrade.
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> now how about
<tgm4883> sudo apt-get remove mythbuntu-bare-client
<qwebirc96668> Package 'mythbuntu-bare-client' is not installed, so not removed
<tgm4883> ok cool
<qwebirc96668> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 8 not to upgrade.
<tgm4883> now start mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883> see if you still get a bunch of errors
<qwebirc96668> from terminal
<tgm4883> yea
<qwebirc96668> mark@mythtv-backend:~$ mythbuntu-control-centre Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done
<tgm4883> ok, so far so good
<tgm4883> make sure the 0.27 repos are enabled
<qwebirc96668> that one is
<qwebirc96668> and the other 2
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so to update the packages, you'll need to update as normal. So either update-manager or via apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<qwebirc96668> am a gui man so tring to us software updater and it says failed to download repository information
<qwebirc96668> trying terminal
<qwebirc96668> error http://pastebin.com/GbWj3qHD
<tgm4883> ok, go ahead and disable the mythbuntu-update ones
<tgm4883> the mythtv updates are what you want anyway
<qwebirc96668> got no errors just running upgrade
<qwebirc96668> done
<tgm4883> cool, so you should be good to go then
<qwebirc96668> cool thanks. so why was it freezing
<qwebirc96668> anyway thanks again am off to bed :-)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-16
<schlazor> i've got an issue booting the livecd - seems to be nouveau related - if I switch to the console I see a bunch of messages from nouveau. I tried disablemodules=nouveau at the end of the boot command but it doesn't seem to have any effect as it still won't boot and has the same problem. Is there a different way to disable that module and boot in VESA mode?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-17
<Knight80> Hello everyone!
<Knight80> Good afternoon from Spain
<Knight80> :)
<Knight80> I'm having some problems with my remote and mythtv
<Knight80> I'm putting the lircrc file in /home/user/.mythtv
<Knight80> But still doesn't work
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-05-16
<qwebirc98897> it was suggested to me to add the mythubuntu ppa to fix a bug. I'm currently running mythbuntu 16. how can i add that repo?
<tgm4883> qwebirc98897: open mythbuntu control centre and enable it there for the version you have
<qwebirc98897> is there a way to do it via ssh? i don thave GUI access at the moment
<qwebirc98897> also, I think i did with apt-add-repository ppa:mythbuntu/testing
<tgm4883> qwebirc98897: nope, that PPA doesn't have updates. Let me getyou the right one, which version of mythtv are you on?
<qwebirc98897> 16
<qwebirc98897> .28 i mean. 16 is mythbuntu version
<tgm4883> qwebirc98897: so 'apt-add-repository -r ppa:mythbuntu/testing' then 'apt-add-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.28'
<tgm4883> qwebirc98897: it's important for you to remove the testing one since I push stuff there that could potentially break stuff
<qwebirc98897> ok, removed
<qwebirc98897> isnt apt-add-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.28 part of the build?
<tgm4883> no
<qwebirc98897> im new to this tool...any reason?
<tgm4883> Because we can't have ppa's enabled in the ISO
<qwebirc98897> oh...can it be added as part of a post install script?
<qwebirc98897> sudo apt-get install upgrades Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package upgrades
<qwebirc98897> arg - wrong command
<tgm4883> It asks you when you install MCC, just not from the ISO
<qwebirc98897> i must have missed that step in the process
<qwebirc98897> question about the mythdatabase which occurs during install. it says "If any other computers (that includes other Front End machines) with MythTV
<qwebirc98897> so Kodi as a front end would not qualify, right?
<tgm4883> qwebirc98897: yeait would
<tgm4883> I'm pretty sure it still accesses the database directly
<qwebirc98897> carp. the message sounds like it is only talking about mythtv. so i hit no
<qwebirc98897> guess we'll see what happens
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-05-19
<squidly> I just upgarde my frontend to 16.04. Now every time I try to start the frontend it runs a backup then crashes. IIRC the frontend is not supposed to be running the sql backup
<squidly> Never mind I think my frontend is just messed up. I'll reinstall it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-05-22
<RavenII> Annnd here I am...towel is thrown in...
<RavenII> I keep getting Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<RavenII> Fresh install.
<RavenII> is there....wait...brb.
